# The Poster Below Me Game



## Lawrence

(Found this over at the MacHeist forum, Thought I'd give it a try here)
This is a really sweet game, sweeter than "The Game". If thats even possible, lemme demonstrate how to play.

1. you post something like this. You can fill in the blanks w/ what ever you want

The Poster below me ........

2. The next person will answer if its true or not and then post their on statement.


Lets play!!!


----------



## Lawrence

I guess I'll start it then...

The Poster Below Me is...Still obsessed with getting the newest MacBook Air,
With the Solid State 64 gb flash drive.


----------



## Tays

False.

The poster below me is wishing the MacBook Air had a smaller footprint, 5400 rpm Hard drive, full size and user replaceable battery, and a few more ports built in (another USB 2.0, FW).


----------



## Heart

False

The Poster below me just wants an Intel version of the 12"PB with the _smaller footprint, 5400 rpm Hard drive, full size and user replaceable battery, and a few more ports built in (another USB 2.0, FW)._


----------



## cap10subtext

True (if you made it a 13 inch).

The poster below me wants the iPhone and iTunes Movie Rentals to come to Canada bad enough to sell their own grandmother.


----------



## Kazak

False, but you can have granny for a song, anyway.

The poster below me would buy an iPod Touch in a second if it had a bigger hard drive.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below me has been wearing the same socks since last Monday.


----------



## Sonal

False.

The poster below me is not just the president of Hair Club for Men, he's a member too.


----------



## EvanPitts

False

I have an ample amount of hair, though some of it is turning grey; although there is a rumour that the poster below is contemplating the removal of all bodily hair, so that people can clearly see that bluetooth headset...


----------



## JumboJones

False.

The poster below me has no idea wtf this thread is about but will play along anyway.


----------



## Carex

False.

The poster below me had eggs, sunny side up, with toast and tea for breakfast.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below me still has every K-Tel record from the '70s, and still listens to them.


----------



## Guest

False. 

I only have a selected handful of the K-Tel 70's collection but I do still listen to them when I have the time/energy to setup my 8-track player!

The poster below me has never owned 8-tracks or an 8-track player.


----------



## JumboJones

mguertin said:


> False.
> 
> I only have a selected handful of the K-Tel 70's collection but I do still listen to them when I have the time/energy to setup my 8-track player!
> 
> The poster below me has never owned 8-tracks or an 8-track player.


Very true, and proud of it!

The poster below me wears tighty whities and is smuggling plums.


----------



## MissGulch

JumboJones said:


> Very true, and proud of it!
> 
> The poster below me wears tighty whities and is smuggling plums.


True.

I am smuggling plums in my tighty whities. The poster below me is overdue for a nose hair trim.


----------



## MacDaddy

True

The poster below me once worked as a hit man for the Clown Mob taking out rogue rodeo clowns.


----------



## The Doug

True. 

The poster below likes piña coladas, and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## guytoronto

The Doug said:


> The poster below likes piña coladas, and getting caught in the rain.


True (who doesn't?)

The poster below me is wearing pants.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me frequently loses his pants.


----------



## MissGulch

True.

The poster below me has never left his province of birth, and can't imagine ever doing so.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below ate a Milk Bone once, and liked it.


----------



## JumboJones

Very true, I ate them all the time as a kid.

The poster below me ate their glue while doing cut and paste during art class.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

True, I remember eating paste in kindergarten and liking it. (Probably explains a lot.)

The poster below me can recite the "Marvel The Mustang" commercial in its entirety.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but I'm sure there's scarier ones I do remember.

The poster below me drinks coke by making their Twizzlers into a straw.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I can't wait to try it with orange juice.

The poster below me knows the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything (but won't post it).


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below me remembers _Elwood Glover's Luncheon Date_.


----------



## MissGulch

False. Never heard of it.

The poster below me packed on a few pounds over the holidays, and he had to zip his pants by lying on the bed.


----------



## Guest

False. I packed on pounds 15 years ago and just decided it was a good idea to buy bigger pants and have been happier since.

The poster below me hates the macbook air.


----------



## BigDL

False I can see the future in Steve's Distortion Field. 

The poster below me (as I have newer posts first option checked) is the poster above me.


----------



## Kazak

Party pooper.

Norman: You say you are lying, but if everything you say is a lie, then you are telling the truth, but you cannot tell the truth because you always lie... illogical! Illogical! Please explain! You are human; only humans can explain! Illogical!

The poster below me knows what Snowden's secret was.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below never wasn't narcissistic.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

OK that's true. But is it so damn wrong to have full length mirrors in every room?

The poster below me originally sat down at his Mac this afternoon (evening in Eastern Time zones) to get some work done.


----------



## Harvey

False; I sat at my Mac this morning to get some work done.
The poster below me quietly wishes one of his/her coworkers would just fade away


Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## monokitty

True. ( ... some times.)

The poster below me has taken several fraudulent "sick days" at his/her job in the past year.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me talks during movies.


----------



## dona83

False, though I know a friend who does. He wonders why I don't watch movies with him anymore, especially at theatres. 

The person below me thinks hockey is a barbaric sport, a national embarrassment, or just plain overrated -- and either way just hates it.


----------



## monokitty

True, but I hate it for reasons other than stated.

The poster below me believes the Canadian government is inadequately orchestrated, politicians poorly selected, and second-rate prime ministers routinely elected to run the country.


----------



## Harvey

True.
The poster below me believes that recent prime ministers are more interested in their own benefit than that of the people they serve.


----------



## MissGulch

True, although I got a laugh out of seeing Harper in a cowboy hat. 

The poster below me picks up coins in very small denominations, makes a wish and puts them in a lucky jar. This is his only form of personal savings.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, take a silver dollar, put it in your pocket, never let it slip away...

The poster below used to eat the green crayons in Kindergarten, which was a big turn on for the teacher...


----------



## Guest

False. Green reminded me too much of vegetables.

The poster below me spends waaaaay too much time on ehmac.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below made a choice last week that they now regret.


----------



## Kazak

True, but that's true of any week.

The poster below me would have joined Kurtz in the jungle.


----------



## kps

True, only to see how fat Brando really was during the filming and how Coppola shot it to hide that fact.

The poster below me hates grocery shopping and would rather eat takeout for the rest of their life.


----------



## MissGulch

False. Grocery shopping with double coupons is a fun game of pricing it to nothing. 

The poster below me had juvenile fantasies of being a member of the Starship Enterprise crew, or a character on another TV show.


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below me hid all his weapons from the government.


----------



## Kazak

True (all the weapons I own are theoretically hidden from the government) and false (I don't own any weapons).

The poster below me knows, without Googling, who Vivian Darkbloom is.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Nope, never heard of her/him.

The poster below me has been to Planet Claire (Google away).


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me has used Cristco to style their hair at least once.


----------



## Ena

False.

The poster below me is a fan of the Plasmatics.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below doesn't like lemon meringue pie.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below me drives a lemon of a car.


----------



## monokitty

False. I drive a new car.

The poster below me is a pack rat who keeps most to everything, useful or not.


----------



## Guest

True. I have original shipping cartons for pretty much every piece of electronics I've owned in the last 15 years or so.

The poster below me likes chicken.


----------



## MacDaddy

True.

The poster below me has encountered an extraterrestrial. Said poster now has a mysterious scar on their left shoulder and sets off metal detectors at the airport.


----------



## MissGulch

True. The individuals you cite are my coworkers.

The poster below me has no food in his fridge, sans several types of pickles, including and especially sweet baby gherkins.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. There's also a jar of mustard.

The poster below me has dual citizenship and brags about it all the time.


----------



## doole

Half true. I don't brag about it. Got no choice; born in Britain. You're a citizen for life.

The poster below me would be embarrassed about the underwear he or she is wearing if we saw it.


----------



## Harvey

False, who doesn't love Paisley?
for example, the poster below me loves Paisley.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below me is fascinated by taxidermy.


----------



## Max

False. Too stuffy an interest.

The poster below me thinks chartreuse is elegant.


----------



## EvanPitts

True. I wish I could buy my intimate apparel in chartruse.

The poster below wants to go outside and make snow angels...


----------



## MissGulch

False. I would rather not invite the fluffy white stuff as I am the sole shoveler.

The poster below me has been giving some thought to which holiday gifts he or she would like to regift.


----------



## Guest

False. Didn't get any gifts that are worthy of re-gifting 

The poster below me thinks that Coffee is the Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## The Doug

False (*McAuslan St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout* is the Nectar of the Gods!!!)


The poster below thinks that the original Star Trek series is still the best one of all.


----------



## Kazak

So true.

The poster below me beat Dark Castle, and still hears that "nya nya nya nya nya" sound at random times.


----------



## monokitty

True. Dark Castle was the best game of all time.

The poster below me doesn't have a single TV in the home, or at least wishes they didn't.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

True, we have an antique 1990 15" JVC, that really only comes on for Canucks hockey games. If the games were available on the 'net live, the TV would be gone.

The poster below me has silly and/or bad photos and/or video of themselves on the internet that they wish weren't there. (provide links please for otherwise bored ehMaccians  )


----------



## Max

True. But you're going to have to ferret them out yourself!

The poster below me believes that black is the absence of colour.


----------



## RISCHead

False. Black is the absorption of all colour.
The poster below me... believes that Dance Dance revolution is the best reason to buy a Wii.


----------



## doole

Ok. Considering that I can't think of a reason to by a Wii anyway, that would be a 'true'.

I hope the poster below me gets their dream tonight.


----------



## Max

I hope not. This morning I had a dream wherein some fool grabbed me by the head very roughly and bent my glasses. I just stared at him, livid beyond belief. Then I wound up and clocked him right in his head.

I woke up pretty fast. I had just punched my lady love right in the head. The first thing she said this morning was "OWWWWW!""

The poster below me is an avid fan of cross-country skiing.


----------



## SINC

True, but only in very small countries.

The poster below me had a major hangover this morning, but feels better now.


----------



## Max

False. I did wake up with a cold, though.

The poster below me thinks NASA is a waste of money.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below is easily amused by shiny objects.


----------



## Max

True.

The poster below me cannot stomach the thought of a harvest moon.


----------



## SINC

False, he loves moons:










The poster below me is from Mars and his lady is from Venus and has tentacles.


----------



## guytoronto

SINC said:


> The poster below me is from Mars and his lady is from Venus and has tentacles.


False, but very close.

The poster below me loves kung-fu fighting.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I'm turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so.

The poster below me has witnessed a demonstration of telekinetic powers that he or she believes to be authentic.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have however witnessed people making huge amounts of food disappear with no effort at all. This must be one of the Dark Arts.

The poster below knows all the words to Macarthur Park, and sings it when drunk (which is to say, frequently).


----------



## cap10subtext

False and true. I don't know the words but that doesn't stop me when I'm drunk.

The poster below me is over six feet tall.


----------



## monokitty

True.

The poster below me pays someone else to mow their lawn for them.


----------



## Kazak

False, I mow my lawn once a month, whether it needs it or not.

The poster below me is allergic to Kenny G., and needs to carry an Epi-pen with them on elevators and in malls and airports.


----------



## Guest

True. Other known allergies include anything by John Tesh or Yanni.

The poster below me hangs out in elevators because they actually like the bad muzak.


----------



## Black

True.

The poster below me has atleast 3 apple products and wishes he/she had more.


----------



## Sonal

False. I have an iBook and an iPod I seldom use, and I'm pretty happy with that.

The poster below me has referenced The Simpson's at least twice in conversation today.


----------



## JumboJones

False, it was actually Office Space, and it was because someone took my stapler.

The poster below me has never seen Office Space and probably never will, and that is truly a shame.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, nor do I know what it is.

The poster below me is thinking about going to the bathroom for some instant relief...


----------



## RISCHead

True. The poster below me is thinking of getting his afternoon coffee, preferably at Tims and reflecting on others who have played this afternoon in an effort to stave off some well-deserved mid-afternoon drowsiness - also on Apple luddites who claim to be (falsely) happy with less than 3 apple products - no offense Sonal  A trip to the dark side seems to be called for...


----------



## Kazak

False. Haven't had a cup of coffee in 1/4-century. My mid-afternoon drowsiness is not deserved at all. I would be devastated to have fewer than 30 Apple products. Ain't goin' to the dark side, no way, no how.

The poster below me has a body that is asymmetrical in an interesting way.


----------



## monokitty

False.

The poster below me is okay with trading warm temperatures in return for snow.


----------



## rondini

True;
the poster below me is still looking for the 'any' key on his keyboard!


----------



## JumboJones

False, I'm actually looking for the edit>undo button in real life.

The poster below me thinks there is a way to unsend a sent email.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below used the word _quincunx_ today.


----------



## Kazak

True, but only if I'm allowed to pronounce it as "Thursday."

Somehow, Gladys Knight and the Quincunx is just not the same.

The poster below me knows the real reason why Carol Burnett would tug her earlobe.


----------



## guytoronto

Kazak said:


> The poster below me knows the real reason why Carol Burnett would tug her earlobe.


True. (Secret message to her grandmother that everything was alright)

The poster below me is hoping the new Star Trek movie doesn't suck and blow.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below likes touching 9-volt battery terminals to their tongue.


----------



## EvanPitts

True

The poster below is thinking about streaking outside tonight, just to see how much shrinkage is possible...


----------



## MissGulch

False. I am just returned from streaking.

The poster below me double dips his chips, and freaks out when he sees others do this.


----------



## JumboJones

False, I lick my fingers every time I grab a handfull of buttery popcorn. And it's hard to know where the butter starts and the saliva begins mid way though the bag.

The poster below me is just about to start the night shift.


----------



## harpoon

True.

The poster below me thought those two old muppets were really cruel to Fozzie Bear.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Poor poor Fozzie.

The poster below me once had a bad morning and put the milk in the cupboard by mistake.


----------



## Guest

True, don't ask where I put the cereal.

The poster below me doesn't drink milk because they are lactose intolerant.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, milk is entirely wholesome

The poster below is thinking about cleaning up the top of their desk so they can do some work...


----------



## ehMax

EvanPitts said:


> False, milk is entirely wholesome
> 
> The poster below is thinking about cleaning up the top of their desk so they can do some work...


Very true (Has been thinking about it for the last 3 weeks)

The poster below me is a "the poster below me" sniper looking for the right post to jump in.


----------



## Max

False. This poster is merely wide awake and not yet ready for the land of Nod.

The poster below me prefers sherbet over ice cream, but has been known to go insane for a taste of creme brulee.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I am a desert maniac... however, lactose intolerant (bad combination).

The poster below me is putting off trimming their toenails because they are lazy.


----------



## JumboJones

True, in addition to my facial hair.

The poster below me takes European showers on a frequent basis because they are lazy.


----------



## Kazak

False. Long hot showers are essential to my brain's creativity.

The poster below me has a piercing somewhere other than the ears.


----------



## The Doug

Truly false.

The poster below eats shoots and leaves.


----------



## Kazak

False, or at least not on purpose. You've opened up a fresh can of something here; we'll see how far people will run with it.

The poster below me has a 12" pianist.


----------



## Guest

False, but I do wish I had a million ducks.

The poster below me likes making faces at strangers just to see their reaction.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below is all dressed up with nowhere to go.


----------



## Max

False. I am dressed but I'm merely waiting for the CAA guy to arrive. 

The poster below me is suspicious of elves in all thier forms.


----------



## JumboJones

Very true, as well as those damn leprechauns, how do they hide that pot of gold at the end of a rainbow?

The poster below me wears a tine foil hat to church on Sundays.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I don't go to church on Sundays because I go on Saturday night.

The poster below me is thinking about Googling for something very unusual, perhaps for a positive (and hence very rare) testimonial from a Vista user...


----------



## The Doug

False. I refuse to waste my time on anything to do with Vista. And lately, whenever I've had a yen for arcana, I've Yahooed for it.

Yes, the poster below has no bananas.


----------



## ehMax

True. We have-a no bananas today. 

The poster below me is getting serious cabin fever and is cursing Canadian weather.


----------



## duosonic

True.

The poster below me likes bubble baths.


----------



## Max

True, but no one knew about it until now.

The poster below me has a vested interest in Ecuadorian real estate.


----------



## Kazak

False. I hear that once you start buying, it's hard to Quito.

The poster below me knows the numerical value of his/her names (A = 1, B = 2) by heart (mine is 222).


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I did it once and have forgotten...

The poster below me eats peanut butter with a spoon right from the jar.


----------



## Guest

Who me?, okay, guilty as charged.

The poster below me knows what I'm talking about when I say.

"Gillies Retired!"


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below knows where the phrase _"bake the hall in the candle of her brain"_ came from.


----------



## Kazak

"Sweetums gonna get that froggy NOW!"

True.

The poster below me likes Mondays.


----------



## monokitty

False.

The poster below me dreads the thought of consuming seafood.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I have bad dreams of mackerel smells.

The poster below me won't tell anybody his or her funny middle name.


----------



## Sonal

False. I don't have a middle name.

The poster below me uses over 500 minutes a month on his or her cell phone.


----------



## Macified

False. But it's close because we're on a family plan.

The poster below me is wearing mismatched socks.


----------



## Max

False. I am, at present, sockless.

The poster below me thinks she can wear green whenever she feels like it.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, since I am a dude and have a distain for green clothing, well, barring dark greens which are ok.

The poster below me is listening to Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey...


----------



## The Doug

False; I'm listening to classical music on WGBH Boston (web radio).

The poster below couldn't care less where Jimmy Hoffa's body is.


----------



## Macified

False, he's in my basement. I keep my friends close and my enemies even closer.

The poster below me is the reincarnation of Immanuel Kant and by all accounts is a real pissant.


----------



## Guest

False.

The poster below me thinks that they were a rabbit in a past life.


----------



## Max

True. Sometimes I think I'm a gnat in this one.

The poster below me wants a free PC.


----------



## Sonal

True. I'll take a free PC. I know someone I can give it to, or else I'll sell it and buy some new shoes.

The poster below me is wearing shoes that are not brown, black or white.


----------



## The Doug

True. They're dark grey.

The poster below has a bad case of the mid-afternoon sleepies right now.


----------



## Max

False. Wide awake here at the moment.

The poster below me thinks gluons have no place in the home.


----------



## EvanPitts

True. The government really needs to address this plague of gluons as well as other dangerous sub-atomic particles, whether they are leptons, hadrons or charmed quarks...

The poster below is sitting in a car, mooching free WiFi from some unsecured transmitter, and checking out the hottie girls standing at the bus stop...


----------



## Kazak

False, false, and false.

The poster below me is already making plans for this year's Bloomsday.


----------



## MacDaddy

False

The poster below me had Jaiku invites and wants to give me one


----------



## The Doug

False (like, _way_ )

The poster below is secretly embarrassed every time someone uses the word 'dongle'.


----------



## Max

No, but I am amused whenever I hear that term.

The poster below me uses newspaper to line their birdcage.


----------



## Guest

False, Can't find one big enough!



the poster below me, thinks that was a bit over the top....


----------



## Kazak

False--it was a lot below the belt.

The poster below has raised the art of spoonerism to hew neights.


----------



## monokitty

False.

The poster below me realizes they should floss more often than they actually do.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me had a chemistry set as a child.


----------



## Macified

False, it was an electronics lab.

The poster below me is already into a fourth cup of coffee.


----------



## Max

False. I am having my steaming morning ablution, fresh lemon juice and water. The magical life-giving elixir, O dear Java Mine, comes later.

The poster below me is fighting passionately for more inconvenience stores.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, stores are always inconvenient, especially if you have to deal with pizza faces teens who are absolutely clueless and reek of BO.

The poster below me is thinking about lunch...


----------



## The Doug

True. I am also thinking about supper.

The poster below wants a medal, not a monument.


----------



## SINC

False. The poster below you already has a medal. Now about that monument . . .

The poster below is fond of fondue, but with chocolate, not oil.


----------



## Kazak

True. He prefers chocolate to oil in just about every context (not that you asked).

The poster below me needs to shovel snow today.


----------



## MissGulch

False, although I do have shovel a bit of s*!t today.

The poster below me has been rummaging through boxes high and low to cash in on the high price of gold.


----------



## danaekitty

False.

The poster below me has a fully funtional and much enjoyed Super Nintendo Game System. Fave games include Super Bros. 2 , in which the poster always chooses Princess Toadstool as their player, and Donkey Kong Country , player of choice being Daisy Kong .


----------



## The Doug

True and false. I still have my SNES but my fave antique games are Super Metroid and Super Castlevania IV. Donkey Kong Country can be a hoot once in a while though.

The poster below couldn't be bothered with RSS feeds.


----------



## Guest

The Doug said:


> True and false. I still have my SNES but my fave antique games are Super Metroid and Super Castlevania IV. Donkey Kong Country can be a hoot once in a while though.
> 
> The poster below couldn't be bothered with RSS feeds.


True, Guilty as charged.

The poster below me is bored, and playing solitaire on the His/Her Mac!


----------



## Kazak

Mega-false. One of the many beauties of the Mac world is never being bored enough to play solitaire. So many interesting, powerful, easy-to-use apps, so little time.

The poster below me has an eBay feedback rating of over 100.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Ebay eshmay.

The poster below me is in the process of rejecting rampant and mindless consumerism.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but then again one person's mindless consumerism is another person's impoverished living.

The poster below me chooses their wine from the LCBO based on airmiles points.


----------



## The Doug

False. No LCBOs in La Belle Province, and I'm not into Airmiles at all.

The poster below is feelin' groovy.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, and listening to the Lovin' Spoonful!

The poster below me doesn't want to go outside because it is so cold and windy...


----------



## cap10subtext

TRUE! brrr...


The poster below me has a Rock Band addiction.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below remembers the _Dodo the Kid From Outer Space_ cartoon theme song.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

The Doug said:


> False.
> 
> The poster below remembers the _Dodo the Kid From Outer Space_ cartoon theme song.


Oh crap, true! Thanks a lot Doug. Now it will be running through my head all week.

For those of you who can't quite remember the words:

DoDo, the Kid from Outer Space,
DoDo can go, go any place,
With propellers on his heels,
Antennas on his ears,
He's the science-fiction pixie
from a strange atomic race,
DoDo, the Kid from Outer Space.
DODO!!!

The poster below me is far too susceptible to jingles and pop songs running around in his/her head.


----------



## The Doug

True.

_Spider-man, Spider-man
Does whatever a spider can
Spins a web, any size
Catches thieves, just like flies
Look out! Here comes the Spider-man!

Is he strong? Listen, Bud!
He's got radioactive blood.
Can he swing from a thread?
Take a look overhead.
Hey there, there goes the Spider-man!

In the chill of night,
At the scene of the crime
Like a streak of light
He arrives just in time

Spider-man, Spider-man
Friendly neighborhood Spider-man
Wealth and fame, he's ignored
Action is his reward

To him, life is a great big bang-up
Wherever there's a hang-up
You'll find the Spider-man!_

:lmao: 

The poster below was (figuratively speaking) born yesterday and doesn't know what these fogies are talking about.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, and the first computer I was allowed to use was an IMSAI 8008 (an Altair clone), and I was pretty sure that a PDP-11 was the greatest because it had an 8" floppy as well as a keyboard. The Apple was a plywood box at the time...

The poster below me is not certain about the first Apple being made out of plywood, but is fairly certain that the programmers at the Evil Empire have wooden heads (no insult to wood or wood byproducts intended)...


----------



## Kazak

Half-true. I knew about the first Apple, and the MS programmers have not only wooden heads, but also wooden hearts. Of course, the design departments of all non-Apple computer companies are fitted with wooden eyes.

The eyes are made of heavy wood. The wood is not painted, stained, finished, or even sanded. The eyes are not spherical. They have ill-defined black blobs for irises. And so on.

The poster below me is succinct (unlike me).


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below *is*.


----------



## Guest

The Doug said:


> True.
> 
> The poster below *is*.


Working his Butt off, trying to earn a buck!:greedy: 

The poster below is enjoyng a hot chocolate and reading the 2008 "Phantom" annual, before bed.


----------



## Max

False. I am stuck trying to figure out cabling for my MIDI & audio setup and it ain't fun. However, I think I've got it finally sussed.

The poster below me considers egg nogg disgusting.


----------



## Black

True, it takes like death.

The poster below me loves Microsoft products.


----------



## Macified

False. I have no problem with them but don't "love" them. Oh and doesn't death taste like chicken...

The poster below me wears socks with his sandals.


----------



## Guest

Only on Thursdays, and only in the afternoon.


The poster below me has never been to the other side of the, "Black Stump"!


----------



## The Doug

False (I think).

The poster below sometimes wonders if they made the right career choice.


----------



## RISCHead

True.
The poster below me is a luddite.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I'm posting this response on a typewriter.

The poster below me is addicted to the internet.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. But then again most addicts are in denial right?

The poster below me thinks technology will save the world (and give us all cool flying cars someday).


----------



## Max

False. I wish it were true, though.

The poster for me has voted all over the map.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, my voting habits are rather spread out, though I have never voted for a Liberal scalawag (and probably never will unless I sustain a rather massive brain injury by virtue of being hit by a bus)

The poster below me is either a nighthawk cramming in some late night postings; or it is morning and they are thinking about a big mug of coffee...


----------



## Guest

False, it's mid afternoon and I'm off for a walk on the beach.

The poster below ME, can write a nine word sentence containing all the letters of the alphabet. (That's sure to cause CanaDian "Brain drain" first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kazak

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. (True)

The poster below me has seen Ogopogo.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I did fall off a pogo stick once, many years ago.

The poster below is a karma karma karma karma karma chameleon.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below can't stand Boy George either, but is a big R & B fan.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. His music, like it or not adds to the soundtrack of an era and a generation.

The poster below me still spins vinyl every now and again.


----------



## Guest

False. All my awesome vinyl was stolen years ago (which was a really good excuse to start buying it all on CD).

The poster below me thinks DRM is bad.


----------



## The Doug

False. I think acronyms are good.

The poster below thinks Leonard Cohen's _oeuvre_ is boring.


----------



## Max

False. That said, I can only take so much Leonard in one sitting. My SO feels otherwise, natch.

The poster below me considers Smart Cars terribly unsafe.


----------



## Kazak

True. Mr. Cohen must have a pretty impressive _oeuvre_ to have attracted so many groupies, but I'm thinking it wouldn't excite me.

The poster below me knows there are brilliant songwriters who are terrible singers (and some of them are Canadian).


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below farted in an elevator this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

The Doug said:


> True.
> 
> The poster below farted in an elevator this afternoon.


False, that was last night!  
The poster below ME, .....fell asleep at his desk today.


----------



## MissGulch

False.

The number 23 gives the poster below me goosebumps.


----------



## Black

It does in the way that Catholic priests give school children goosebumps.

The poster below me often has a nice glass/can of Coke-Cola at his computer with him.


----------



## Macified

True, I like to keep it in my PCs handy cup holder.

The poster below me is a WOW addict.


----------



## Max

False. Don't care for gaming at all.

The person below me is not into Bond flicks.


----------



## Guest

False. Bond girls were a passion of mine growing up. They always had great names.

The poster below me thinks they need more ram in their current setup.


----------



## The Doug

True. I've only got 1 gig of RAM in my ol' G5 warhorse and while I get along fine with it, I'm thinking of adding more.

The poster below knows it's okay to have fast food once in a blue moon.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, particularly McD's breakfasts...

The poster below me is chronically late and has officially run out of excuses.


----------



## The Doug

False. That's just not me.

The poster below has seen Saturday Night Fever more than fifty times.


----------



## danaekitty

False. 
Saturday Night Fever, no. Roadhouse, yes.

The poster below me has the top button of their pants undone.


----------



## Sonal

False. I'm still wearing my PJs, and they have drawstring pants.

The poster below me wishes they could declare a snow day today.


----------



## Kazak

False. I took a snow day Tuesday.

The poster below me has been a victim of defenestration.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I do have a list of candidates to whom I would like to pay this particular form of compliment.

The poster below once licked an envelope and got a paper cut on their tongue.


----------



## Black

False. I do lick envolopes 4 days of the week but i have never gotten anything but a everlasting disgusting taste in my mouth, the kind of taste you get when you're really hungry.

The poster below me will describe their job so that i may feel inferior to it.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, though the temptation is almost unbearable for I have a really cool job.

The poster below me has alphabetized their dvd collection at least once.


----------



## The Doug

False. This is one area of my life where I allow chaos and disorder to abound.

The boster pelow is sprone to poonerisms.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. But I am a fan of Forkchops...

The poster below me is more concerned with fashion than warmth.


----------



## MissGulch

True, but I have neither fashion nor warmth.

The poster below me is planning a nefarious plot to kill the Shang thread.


----------



## Kazak

False, right up until you mentioned it. That's a hell of an idea. Do you have zee blueprints und zee explosives?

The poster below me thinks the Shang thread is an endangered invertebrate living on the ocean floor near volcanic vents.


----------



## The Doug

False. There is no volcanic activity on ehMac (although venting does seem to occur on a regular basis).

The poster below believes frequent and obvious eructation in the workplace is nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, it is necessity!

The poster below me is trying to think up ways not to have to go outside and shovel all of the snow...


----------



## Sonal

False. I live in a condo--no shovelling required.

The poster below me had eggs for breakfast.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. Hard boiled and smushed on toast with salt and pepper.

The poster below me is going out to load up on Super Bowl supplies today.


----------



## Black

False, wasting money on grown men who's job is to throw a leather ball around is not smart.

The poster below me is also jealous of the fact that they can not play sports.


----------



## Guest

False, always been happy to be a "Spectator" sportsman.

Now, let's see if the poster below 'ME', knows the last word in this song quote,
(and maybe even what it is and who sang it?...so easy.)

"He's a Catholic, a Hindu,
an atheist, a Jain,
a Buddhist, a Baptist and a Jew.
And he knows he shouldn't kill
and he knows he always will
kill you for me my friend and me for you.

And he's fighting for .........., 

Stew on that while I take an early morning stroll on the beach! (In my shorts.):heybaby:


----------



## SINC

I have absolutely no idea, and come to think of it, why would I?

The poster below me tends to be courteous when visiting threads.


----------



## Max

True, except when I'm in a foul mood. Which is probably every second post.

The poster below me considers Havarti beneath them.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Awww c'mon, SINC. Fighting for CANADA! Good Canuck singer-songwriter Buffy St. Marie. The Universal Soldier.

Now back to the game ...

True, Havarti is beneath me, I consider it a thoroughly uninteresting and bland cheese. Gimme somthin' with mould on it any day.

The poster below me thinks that his ever-increasing susceptibility to nostalgia may have something to do with age-related brain cell loss.


----------



## Max

False. I mean, true. What did you say again?

The poster below me prefers white wine over red but tends to favour domestic beer over wine, period.


----------



## Guest

False, Gave up alochol on my 18th Birthday.

And, now lets see if the poster below ME, knows, (No Sinc, sorry, not a weather question. ) how the term 'Beatlemania' is associated with Canada?


----------



## mrjimmy

False.

The poster below me has had a few Sundays like Johnny Cash immortalized in Sunday Morning Comin' Down.


----------



## Max

Neither true nor false at this point - simply don't know. I'd have to scope out the lyrics first. But like Cash I've known times in my life where _I hung my head._

The poster below me still thinks Sting is a silly name.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but I hear it's short for Sting-Sting Stingy McStingerton III which is even sillier.

The poster below me is a coffee snob and only drinks the best.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I bought some Chock Full of Nuts coffee for .69 a can after it went on sale and I used double coupons. What could be better?

The poster below me is following the US election with intensity, reading about it at least 4 times a day.


----------



## Ena

False. Any brand is good as long as it's freshly brewed.

The poster below me would like to move to the west coast but wouldn't wear Birkenstocks to fit in.


----------



## Kazak

False. False. The election is interesting, but not worth obsessing over. I'm already here.

The poster below me knows where the missing socks go.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. Stuck to the back of my pants without me knowing.

The poster below is a fan of going to the movies as opposed to renting them.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, rental stores are creepier than the theatres.

The poster below me wants another snowstorm so they do not have to go to work tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

False. Enough is enough.

The poster below goes to work with fabric softener sheets stuck inside their pant legs or sleeves.


----------



## The Doug

False. I can't stand the smell of fabric softener sheets, so I never use them.

The poster below prefers frozen peas over canned.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. But then again I'd prefer splinters under my fingernails than canned peas. Ick.

The poster below me gets offended easily by sarcastic posts.


----------



## Kazak

I was trying to think up a sarcastic response (which I assume was the expectation), but I'm too tired, so you get the truth instead. False. I am easily offended by bigotry and ignorance, but not by sarcasm.

The poster below me has a ritual for cutting his/her nails.


----------



## The Doug

False. Just an efficient procedure.

The poster below had most of the Major Matt Mason toys & accessories as a kid.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, mostly Meccano and Lego...

The poster below me is wondering why Facebook is so popular, while at the same time, being so crappy...


----------



## Max

False. I'm just in shock that I'm back on it.

The poster below me thinks sausages are much preferred over bacon.


----------



## monokitty

True--Not a huge fan of bacon.

The poster below me believes the month of February is going to be an unusually good month for them compared to the remaining months of the '08 year.


----------



## Sonal

False. No month in which the weather is below zero on average can ever be a particularly good month.

The poster below me is planning to celebrate the leap year with a huge party on the 29th.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, if running out at the last minute to make an RRSP contribution is considered a huge party.

The poster below me is going somewhere tropical and warm this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. I shall be "going somewhere tropical and warm this month" in my dreams and memories of Cuba ................... as I shovel the expected 5-10 feet of snow that we usually get in the month of Feb.

The poster below me is really going to go somewhere tropical and warm in the next month or two. If so, bon voyage.


----------



## Black

Next year, Cuba. False for now.

The poster below is likes energy drinks and should share with us which one he drinks.


----------



## Max

False. I don't believe they're anything but a successful marketing scam.

The poster below me wants to work in the States.


----------



## mrjimmy

True but only NYC or LA.

The poster below me has a few lb's to lose since Christmas.


----------



## SINC

True, however did you know?

The poster below me is, on the other hand, trying to gain some weight.


----------



## The Doug

False. No wait, true - I have gained weight without even realising that's what I'm trying to do. 

The poster below goes cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I go barf-o for cocoa puffs.

The poster below me has had a crush on at least one comic book heroine/hero.


----------



## Max

True. I was in lust with Wonder Woman. And I had a thing for Supergirl. And that hot chick from the Fantastic Four. And...

The poster below me considers graphic novels pretentious.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, and who needs fictional novels when one can read Decline And Fall Of The Roman Empire, which has everything that one may want when it comes to degrading behaviours.

The poster below me is sitting at a WiFi hotspot, and is thinking about nhaving another coffee...


----------



## Max

Semi-true. I just woke up and am flopping about in my PJs yet. But I am considering another java jolt.

The poster below me thinks Lawrence Kansas is a grand place.


----------



## Kazak

False. Lawrence Kansas sat behind me in French 8, and used to stick pencils in the back of my neck.

The poster below me is buying a 32GB iPod Touch ASAP.


----------



## The Doug

False. I bought a 30 gig fifth-generation iPod in December 2006. Have to admit I was kind of hoping for a 30+ gig Touch to be released. It's so darn purdy. But at $519, NO THANKS - I'll stick with my still-perfect 5th generation until Touch prices drop substantially.

The poster below never cleans their ears.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I'm like Lady MacBeth with those badboys.

The poster below me wonders where all that belly button lint comes from (cause it's not the colour of the shirt I'm wearing).


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but I often wonder why I don't have a little hole there in all my shirts.

The poster below me loves the smell of rain.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below thinks Valentine's Day is silly.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, Valentine's is pretty cool when one has a girlfriend.

The poster below me has never heard of TeX, nor has ever thought about running it on a Mac...


----------



## danaekitty

False AND True.

I wiki'd TeX, so I at least know what it is.
Howevere, I'm no mathwhiz or academic, and would never run it on anything. I can't even do long division.


----------



## Macified

danaekitty said:


> False AND True.
> 
> I wiki'd TeX, so I at least know what it is.
> Howevere, I'm no mathwhiz or academic, and would never run it on anything. I can't even do long division.


The poster below you is waiting for the bait.


----------



## The Doug

True. The poster above beat me to it though.

The poster below is on MacDoc's mass e-mail list.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... twice. 

The poster below me wants winter to end today ....... right now ........ no more snow/sleet/hail/wind until next December.


----------



## danaekitty

True. It took me forty minutes to scrape the ice off my windows into a couple of holes to see through.

This poster is sorry she forgot to give the bait to the poster below.

The poster below me keeps a flask with them at all times when outdoors, and tells people it's straight whiskey even though it's really just hebal tea.


----------



## Macified

False. I hate herbal tea. If I did carry a flask it would have straight whiskey in it.

The poster below me spikes his/her coffee with Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Black

Macified said:


> False. I hate herbal tea. If I did carry a flask it would have straight whiskey in it.
> 
> The poster below me spikes his/her coffee with Irish Whiskey.


False, spikes Irish Whiskey with Coffee.

The poster below is drinking a Red Bull and/or enjoys them.


----------



## MissGulch

False, because I hate beer. (Is saying this allowed here?)

The poster below me has encountered a ghost or experienced the supernatural in some way.


----------



## SINC

True.



MissGulch said:


> False, because I hate beer. (Is saying this allowed here?)


FWIW Red Bull is a high caffeine content soft drink.

The poster below likes all kinds of beers, except Guinness.


----------



## The Doug

False. I like all kinds of beer, _especially_ Guinness. :love2: 

The poster below knows that Alexander Keith's is in no way shape or form a true IPA.


----------



## danaekitty

True. I find Keith's to be swill, especially if it's been sitting for a long time, which is what the true IPA's are brewed to do.

The poster below me owns, but isn't necessarily wearing, a frilly pair of manties or some seriously old school Nintendo jockeys.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below wishes they were taller.


----------



## Macified

True. I think I might actually be good looking if I were maybe another 1/2 inch taller.

The poster below me is going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Max

So false. I am in nocturnal mode lately. Do my best creative that way.

The poster below me likes frogs legs.


----------



## The Doug

False. Shudder. But for some strange reason, I have no problem with escargot.

The poster below is sick of hearing AlarmForce commercials on the radio.


----------



## SINC

False. I never tire of hearing them as they have caught two parties in the last two years attempting a break in at our business. Both times they got the police there in time to apprehend them. Worth every dime of the $25 a month.

The poster below has no security system of any kind in their home.


----------



## Black

True. I only have a cat who is afraid of people touching her. Reliable defense.

The poster below me HAS a security system of some kind in their home.


----------



## Max

True. But I'm having trouble training my gerbil army.

The poster below me wishes he were the poster above me.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I'm me and I'm okay with that...

The poster below me is paranoid about shopping online.


----------



## Kazak

False. Longtime online shopper here. Try to avoid "real" stores.

The poster below me owns one or more seasons of "The A Team." (and is willing to admit it)


----------



## Macified

False. I'm waiting for the entire series to be released on iTunes Canada.

The poster below me is still not awake.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have been wide awake, up & at it, since I arose (as usual) at 4:00 a.m.

The poster below is a modern-day warrior (mean mean stride, today's Tom Sawyer, mean mean pride).


----------



## Black

The Doug said:


> False. I have been wide awake, up & at it, since I arose (as usual) at 4:00 a.m.
> 
> The poster below is a modern-day warrior (mean mean stride, today's Tom Sawyer, mean mean pride).


True. Though my mind is not for rent, don't put me down as arrogant.

The poster below me hurts their behind by sitting on their wallet located in their back pocket.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I keep my wallet in the front pocket because I do not want it to be stolen.

The poster below me had a nightmare last night that involved the forced use os Micro$oft Vi$$ta Ultimate Premium Professional Enterprise Super Mega Service Pack 547...


----------



## cap10subtext

True, then I realized it wasn't a nightmare, I was at work!!!! AAAHHH!!!

The poster below me is so bored they're thinking about recustomizing their icons.


----------



## Kazak

False. I am never bored. 

The poster below me is so bored that he/she is thinking about reiconizing his/her customs.


----------



## The Doug

False. With the exciting life I lead, I am never bored - and besides, I haven't the slightest idea how one would go about reiconizing one's customs to begin with. Do you have to buy some kind of kit to accomplish this? Or attend some kind of seminar?

The poster below has a lonely heart like Pagliacci, and lots of wavy hair like Liberace.


----------



## Macified

False. If I didn't keep it cut short I'd look like Sideshow Bob. Who, BTW, does a decent Pagliacci.

The poster below me is, in fact, the poster below me.


----------



## Kazak

Tautologically true. 

The poster below me will be doing Valentine's Day shopping on the way home from work Feb. 14.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I hear cyanide will be on sale that day... :-( (ergo... false).

The poster below me is going to treat themselves to something special tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

True. Gonna Max out the DJ's card.

The poster below me is going to rush out tomorow and buy one of these for their new "Macbook Air". AirMail: Press about AirMail


----------



## EvanPitts

False, the MBA is an expensive piece of garbage that would be utterly useless for me.

The poster below me is downloading porn while reading this thread...


----------



## Guest

False, I just got out of bed and checking the overnight email.

The poster below me was one of the witches who put the scintilating stiches in the fascinating britches of the boys who put the powder on the noses on the faces of the ladies of the harem of the court of King Catactacus...


----------



## cap10subtext

Yeah I'll have to go with false on that one.

The poster below me wishes they could hibernate and wake up in the spring.


----------



## EvanPitts

So very true, especially when it is -29 C with the wind chill. What is -29C in real temperature measurements, like -2F or something?

The poster below me is listening to Van Morrison - it is so reet petite...


----------



## Kazak

False, but I would be happy if I were.

The poster below me acknowledges that the "to-do" list is largely a work of fantasy.


----------



## Macified

True. My to-do list (usually created by someone else) is more a list of things that make me laugh (Yeah, like I'm doin' that).

The poster below me just ate lunch and is in need of either an afternoon snooze or a triple espresso.


----------



## The Doug

False. I'm not really hungry so I'm just having a nice cuppa joe and a couple of oatmeal cookies. I'm not sleepy either.

The poster below finds this text too large.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am visually impaired, so I like/need the size of the text to be quite large.

The poster below me, if asked by Doug, would join me in sharing some of Doug's oatmeal cookies .......... which I love.


----------



## Sonal

True. I never turn down a cookie, well, not the kind you eat, anyway.

The poster below me would like to be a pepper.


----------



## Max

False. I prefer to be a mushroom.

The poster below me considers boating futile.


----------



## The Doug

True, but not _nearly_ as futile as golf.

The poster below has a poster on their office wall.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do have art by friends and numbered prints of original drawings.

The poster below has a fridge door filled with magnets.


----------



## Max

False. Oh, there are one or two but it's hardly an epidemic.

The poster below me is worked up over the boss.


----------



## Macified

True. Sometimes I really make myself mad.

The poster below me has gas and won't admit it.


----------



## Black

true i won't admit it, false that i have it.

The poster below me has too much pocket change.


----------



## The Doug

False. Pocket change is money. You can never have too much money.

The poster below owns at least one of those pieces of true Canadiana, the Hudson's Bay Point Blanket.


----------



## Guest

false. What's a 'Hudsons Bay', and what's a blanket?

The poster below me is inclined to Fart in lifts.


----------



## SINC

What's a lift?


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> What's a lift?


Elevator


----------



## Max

He was joshin' ya.

The poster below me likes to use Uk slang.


----------



## Kazak

Bob's your uncle.

The poster below me is avoiding housework.


----------



## Guest

false, don't need to avoid it, got a cleaning lady!

the poster below me has a birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Ena

False. I don't celebrate my birthday. 

The poster below me is a male who uses some sort of hair product and a hair dryer to style their hair.


----------



## TheChemist

True about using hair product, but I don't use a hair dryer.

The poster below me is an Alan Jackson fan.


----------



## Max

False. Big time false. New country is a wretched thing at the best of times.

The poster below me tries too hard.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Max said:


> False. Big time false. New country is a wretched thing at the best of times.
> 
> The poster below me tries too hard.


Tries too hard? No way! Most common report card comment: "[GA] would have excellent marks if he would only apply himself and not spend so much class time day-dreaming." "Day-dreaming" later was changed to "sketching cartoons". Damn! I could have been a highly paid lawyer or doctor now instead of an itinerant art-bum.

The poster below me is getting tired of this thread, but keeps going back to it anyway, like a bowl of peanuts.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I can walk away whenever I feel like it. Okay, maybe just one more... Dang I guess it is true.

The poster below me has owned at least one pair of convertible mittens that turn into fingerless gloves.


----------



## Max

True! I am shocked and amazed by your perpiscasity.

The poser below me is fond of emoticons.


----------



## Kazak

The "poser" above me may need some more sleep before demonstrating his perspicacity.

Emoticons are useful for revealing irony, but to say I am fond is to overstate the case.

The poster below me invites him/herself to parties.


----------



## The Doug

False. I always wait for people to invite me, and then I don't go.

The poster below is, to some, a real nudnik.


----------



## Max

True... it is what my mom used to call me when I was a tyke. She would alternate that with "you little runt."

The poster below me is never one to spell in error.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, sepplign und tpynig mestaykez doo haapin frum tymme two tiehme...

The poster below me has never used the word Antidisestablishmentarianism in a high school essay, nor does said poster know very much about Prime Minister Gladstone...


----------



## Kazak

True, and true, but I could write an essay about Burgermeister Meisterburger.

The poster below me is wearing something yellow.


----------



## SINC

True. A bright yellow sweat suit top. The bottoms are dark green with yellow stripe.

The poster below me can't stand the sight of blood.


----------



## cap10subtext

False (but if its coming from one of my own vital organs I get a little woozy).  

The poster below me thinks this thread will come to an abrupt halt when someone mistypes "The poser below me...".


----------



## Sonal

False. It already happened and the thread keeps going.

The poster below me prefers the faux-French "poseur" to "poser".


----------



## The Doug

True, because it seems more insulting that way. (BTW it isn't faux-French

The poster below has one of these.


----------



## Black

False, my overprotective mother won't allow me female influence of any kind in fear of losing me to the devil. (True story)

The poster below me has one of these


----------



## Max

False. I only had a Major Matt Mason astro-dude, but at the time he rocked my world.

The poster below me has no clue what Meccano is.


----------



## Kazak

False. We had some, but I didn't really get into it.

And, regarding two of the posters above me, I am the proud owner of the Oscar Wilde action figure, purchased in the Castro in SF in 2005 (where else?).

The poster below me owns one or more "Think Different" posters.


----------



## The Doug

False. The only one I want is one of those "I Want To Believe" posters that Mulder had on his office wall on the X-Files. Not that I believe, or may believe at some point in the future, but I want it as a geeky keepsake from a fave TV show (up to about season 5).

The poster below steps over or around sidewalk cracks.


----------



## Black

The Doug said:


> False. The only one I want is one of those "I Want To Believe" posters that Mulder had on his office wall on the X-Files. Not that I believe, or may believe at some point in the future, but I want it as a geeky keepsake from a fave TV show (up to about season 5).
> 
> The poster below steps over or around sidewalk cracks.


True. Infact in the 7th and 8th grade when i just to walk to and from school every single day on a sidewalk i would become litterally obsessed with never stepping on a crack and/or taking only 2 steps per concrete slab. It got to a point where i felt disapointed in myself if i had failed my silly crack stepping.

The poster below me has had a similar strange obsession.


----------



## Macified

False, I'm too easy going to obsess about much.

The poster below me played Dungeons & Dragons in high school.


----------



## SINC

False, but I played a lot of Snakes and Ladder.

The poster below has a game of "Clue" but rarely plays it.


----------



## Max

False. I would rather play Stock Ticker (but I haven't in 30 years).

The poster below me is in trouble with the law.


----------



## TheChemist

False, I try to make life easier on Johnny Law.

The poster below me always orders a four cream, four sugar (a quadruple-quadruple i guess) when they go to Tim Hortons


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Ew. Gag. I'm the one razzing people who get triple-triples... Or as I call them, mocha milkshakes.

The poster below me has a favorite coffee cup.


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below doesn't even drink coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Coffee is a must in the morning, at least for me.

The poster below me would rather give up his/her Mac than his/her coffee each day.


----------



## Black

False. I'm 17 and haven't fully come to appreciate the taste of coffee yet.

The poster below has enjoyed coffee since before they were 18.


----------



## Sonal

True. Started drinking coffee at 14.

The poster below me finds that Starbucks coffee tastes like burned overroasted crap.


----------



## danaekitty

False, my addiction is to green tea, I only have coffee on Friday afternoons, and I would gladly give those up for my mac.

The poster below me has an addiction to buying vintage pyrex on ebay, this addiction is a threat to his/her RRSPs


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I'm a recovering junk collection addict and refuse to collect anything.

The poster below me thinks their car suits their personality.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, efficient and comfortable.

The poster below me is wondering why anyone settled in this country, considering the snow and cold outside...


----------



## Guest

Absolutely, True!... (Cold wet 'orrible place, full of Bears n stuff!)

The poster below me is considering moving to a sensible country.


----------



## Max

False. None of the sensible countries would have me. Canada is stuck with me.

The poster below me is a snowbird so it ain't too bad eh.


----------



## Sonal

False. Tempting, though... give me a few years.

The poster below me thinks Canada is a sensible country... cold, but sensible....


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below me wishes they were a snowbird too.


----------



## Kazak

False. Never get enough snow here.

The poster below me will be extra tired Friday morning (nudge nudge wink wink).


----------



## Black

Kazak said:


> False. Never get enough snow here.
> 
> The poster below me will be extra tired Friday morning (nudge nudge wink wink).


True because I'll have stayed up late with my girlfriend trying to act cultured and 18 at a downtown Ottawa Bar/Restaurant.

The poster below me thinks Valentines day has no cultural meaning.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

I may be totally wrong, but the poster below is a dancin' fool.


----------



## Sonal

True. My theory of dancing is that I may look like an idiot, but I'm an idiot having a great time.

The poster below me is a dancing queen.


----------



## Max

False. But I have been known to run to the toilet just to comb my hair.

The poster below me thinks all Zappa records belong in landfill.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me thinks all Creed albums belong on a rocket to the sun.


----------



## Kazak

False. What a waste of a perfectly good rocket.

The poster below me wonders, "what are these 'album' things to which these old-timers refer?"


----------



## Guest

True. 

The poster below me forgot to change his underwear this week!


----------



## MissGulch

False. My underwear change is Monday. I am on top of my bi-weekly underwear changes.

The poster below me still gets birthday cheques from his grandma.


----------



## Guest

False! That actually sounds a little creepy! (Check/Cheque)

The poster below me doesn't believe the poster above me! (re the underwear)


----------



## Kazak

True. Miss Gulch is, I think, a lady. I wouldn't be surprised if she changed her underwear more than once a day. In fact, I don't even like seeing "Miss Gulch" and "underwear" in the same sentence. Ugh.

The poster below me has a birthday this month for the first time since 2004.


----------



## cap10subtext

False! BWA HA HA!! Ruin that one for all the leap-year babies out there.

The poster below me thinks a leap-year baby calling themselves "only 5 or 6 or 7" is a lot like someone saying "see you next year" at a new years eve party.


----------



## The Doug

True. Always so hilarious and unexpected that I forget to laugh each time.

The poster below can type the alphabet backwards.


----------



## Macified

eurt

The poster below me has at least one mole they want removed.


----------



## SINC

One? I've got a ton of 'em!

The poster below me has a hot date tonight.


----------



## EvanPitts

True!

The poster below me is thinking about going outside, despite the bitter cold...


----------



## cap10subtext

True! Thought about it, did it, the weather was brilliant, and the powder was bitchin'.

The poster below me thinks Krispy Kreme's are absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Kazak

False. They're overrated, but I'll eat 'em if they're around.

The poster below me thinks it's absolutely disgusting that John McCain will be the next US President.


----------



## Guest

False, did not know it was a forgone conclusion, what do you know that the rest of us don't?

The poster below me has a Lava Lamp in the loo.

(Before you ask Loo = Toilet/outhouse/porcelain pantry/throneroom/bathroom/Khazi/water closet/Thunder box/dunny/Privy/Latrine)


----------



## The Doug

False. My lava lamp is in my computer den, not the bathroom. 

The poster below has a plantar wart.


----------



## Max

False. But I would love to have some Planter's Peanuts. Yummers.

The poster below me eschews socks.


----------



## Kazak

False. It's all I can do to keep them out of my sandals.

The poster below me eschews sex.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Although perhaps I'm the eschewee.

The poster below eschews eschewing.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I got dental implants a few years ago, so I can eschew very well.

The poster below me oftentimes wears shoes and/or articles of clothing that were made for the opposite sex.


----------



## Guest

False, this little black Duck doesn't do "Drag".

The poster below me is 63.


----------



## Max

False. I'm not there quite yet. Give it another eyeblink.

The poster below me is as fit as a fiddle.


----------



## Ena

True, just don't pull my strings.

The poster below me uses a proxa brush and a sulca brush daily.


----------



## Max

False. Haven't a clue what those are. But I do use lots of brushes, almost daily too!

The poster below me thinks pizza pie is silly.


----------



## SINC

False:

When the moon hits your eye 
Like a big-a pizza pie
That's amore!

I :love2: pizza.

The poster below me is thinking of getting a pet.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I too love pizza and I too love pets. I was thinking of getting a small dog ............ maybe a dachshund????

The poster below me would love to have a dachshund puppy that looked like this?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Dr.G. said:


> True. I too love pizza and I too love pets. I was thinking of getting a small dog ............ maybe a dachshund????
> 
> The poster below me would love to have a dachshund puppy that looked like this?


Cute, but no, our big tomcat would consume it as a tasty snack. 

I suspect there is an attempt at a hostile takeover from the Shang, using its powerful army of doxies as a first strike weapon. Just because this thread is starting to become long-running does not mean that it automatically becomes an annexed Shang principality with its Doxie culture. 

The poster below me thinks that the sovereignty of "The Poster Below Me Game" thread should remain clearly inviolate, pure and protected from imperialistic annexation by the forces of Doxiedom.


----------



## Max

True and false. Wait, I don't know anymore. I've been playing this crazy game with this one thread, you see, and it's totally taken over...

The poster below me wishes this thread would come to a screeching stop and everyone would get back to their irregular lives.


----------



## Kazak

False. Sadly, this thread is my life.

GA, the "Test" thread is much bigger than this, and has not been Shang-haied. One (admittedly cute) doxie incursion does not an annexation make.

The poster below me has seen Elvis since his "death."


----------



## Max

True. He lives across the street from me and is aging gracefully, all things considered.

OK, so he's an Elvis impersonator. Big whup.

The poster below me is about to turn in.


----------



## cap10subtext

True... Thought I'd take one last look at a trouble shooting forum and found myself here... Even though it hurts to blink.

The poster below me has found themselves thinking "I knew I shoulda taken dat left toin at Albuquerque."


----------



## MissGulch

False. I took dat toin and wound up in beautiful downtown Santa Fe, NM where I spent 4 nights.

The poster below me has won a large prize in a sweepstakes or contest.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below was a fan of the Bay City Rollers.


----------



## Macified

True. Sign of the times I guess.

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Night!

The poster below me know the words to Xanadu.


----------



## SINC

False, I don't even know what a Xanadu is.

The poster below me is debating whether to suffer with the hangover, or crack a beer and juice.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, as if life didn't already suck I'm off the booze (doc's orders).

The poster below me is not a morning person.


----------



## MissGulch

True, nor am I an afternoon or evening person.

The person below me could claim American citizenship based on a blood relationship.


----------



## Kazak

False. My paternal grandfather was born in Hawaii, but it wasn't a state yet.

The poster below me is spending more than he/she earns.


----------



## Max

True! Thankfully I'll be back at work soon so I can reverse that trend.

The poster below me has a large line of credit.


----------



## SINC

True. Several in fact.

The poster below me is wishing the Family Day holiday applied in their province.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, even though I live in a Family Day province, there are far too many people that get ripped off and are forced to work.

The poster below me is going to post something below in order to fulfill the mandate of the poster below me thread...


----------



## Max

Oh, so true! I feel like I've bonded with this thread; it's a sacred duty now.

Whereas the poster below me feels that nothing is sacred.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. As GA has so correctly stated, "The poster below me thinks that the sovereignty of "The Poster Below Me Game" thread should remain clearly inviolate, pure and protected from imperialistic annexation by the forces of Doxiedom." 

The poster below me agrees with GA and me that this thread should remain "... clearly inviolate, pure and protected from imperialistic annexation by the forces of Doxiedom."


----------



## Macified

True. At first I wasn't really getting it, but this thread is addictive, enlightening and humorous.

The poster below me thinks substituting laxatives for chocolates is really, really funny.


----------



## The Doug

True, especially if it's someone else consuming the _candy substitute_.

The poster below remembers which TV show the line "...there _is_ no lower deck..." was in.


----------



## Kazak

False. I have a couple of hunches, but that's not the same thing.

The poster below me remembers which TV show had the line "and dance by the light of the moon" sung after the closing credits.


----------



## SINC

True:

Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight,
Come out tonight, come out tonight.
Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight
And dance by the light of the moon.

As I was walking down the street,
Down the street, down the street,
A pretty little gal I chanced to meet,
Oh, she was fair to see.

Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight,
Come out tonight, come out tonight.
Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight
And dance by the light of the moon.

I stopped her and we had a talk,
Had a talk, had a talk,
Her feet took up the whole sidewalk
And left no room for me.

Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight,
Come out tonight, come out tonight.
Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight
And dance by the light of the moon.

I asked her if she'd have a dance,
Have a dance, have a dance,
I thought that I might have a chance
To shake a foot with her.

Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight,
Come out tonight, come out tonight.
Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight
And dance by the light of the moon.

I danced with a gal with a hole in her stockin',
And her heel kept a-knockin', and her toes kept a-rockin'
I danced with a gal with a hole in her stockin'
And we danced by the light of the moon.

Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight,
Come out tonight, come out tonight.
Buffalo Gals, won't you come out tonight
And dance by the light of the moon.

The poster below me could care less about Buffalo, or Cattleo Of Beefalo for that matter.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I once passed through Buffalo, and could take it or leave it.

The poster below me worries when posting in this thread that somebody else will post a relevant answer before he or she does.


----------



## Macified

That's true. It sucks getting scooped.

The poster below me tries to limit posts in the "The Poster Below Me" thread to one per day.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. You gotta post when the spirit moves ya.

The poster below me has a nemesis in the ehmac community (funny, serious, or otherwise).


----------



## Max

True.

The poster below me likes to have a good time in saloons.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The poster below me likes to have a good time in pantaloons.


----------



## Macified

False. I have more fun without them.

The poster below me enjoys macaroons.


----------



## Max

True.

The poster below me loves cartoons.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Although I'm fond of cartoons.

The poster below me dislikes posts propelled by rhyming.


----------



## Max

False. It all depends on good timing.

The poster below me thinks they're in up to their eyeballs.


----------



## Guest

False! 

The poster below me needs a new fridge.


----------



## Macified

True. Actually it's another new fridge. 2 just aint enough.

The poster below me knows how they get the caramel center in the Caramilk bars.


----------



## The Doug

True. I know how. But I don't know _why_.

The poster below bites their toenails instead of using a clipper.


----------



## Max

True, although it hurts my tentacles when I do so.

The poster below me has a third eye but it's invisible to mere humans.


----------



## Sonal

True. We all do.

The poster below me needs his or her chakras cleansed.


----------



## Max

False. Had them serviced last week - good to go for another ten thousand days.

The poster below me doesn't think chakras go well with cream.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I like them with cream, or tucked into a pita with some hummous.

The poster below me doesn't understand the appeal of this thread, but keeps reading and reading and reading anyway. Cannot. Look. Away.


----------



## Black

True, although my finger does get sore from hitting next.

The poster below me has to use a PC from time to time and hates it.


----------



## Macified

False. I have to use Windows from time to time but I haven't touched a "PC" in ages.

The poster below me is a closet fan of the tv show "Blossom" and really wants to come clean.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I was a major closet fan of Gilmore Girls until it ended, now it's all about The L Word. However, I dislike both the Cashmere Jungle and Lipstick Mafia shows because they are too fruity. At least The L Word has that hot deaf chick...

The poster below me is online to do "research" for tonight's Big Brother (which is what I am doing as well)...


----------



## Max

False. None of those unreal reality shows do anything for me. Now give me a series about a serial killer in Miami and I'm hooked.

The poster below me can't handle _Dexter_ because it's too gruesome.


----------



## SINC

False. Bring it on. A & E's "The First 48" too.

The poster below me follows *ahem* Survivor.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is a stupid show in my opinion. However, I faithfully watch "Lost".

The poster below me awaits each new episode of Lost as I do.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never watched it, never will. 

The poster below has really bad breath.


----------



## Loafer

False. Minty fresh

The poster below me is me


----------



## Loafer

True. It's me

The poster below things I have too much time on my hands


----------



## SINC

False, it's me.

The poster below me, isn't me.

I believe the tie in posting time should go to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am not Sinc, who is my friend. Paix, mon ami.

The poster below me also considers Sinc his/her friend.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me has never posted in the Shang, but would like to.


----------



## Ena

False, using the same user name as in this post.

The poster below me saw Miles Davis perform live.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I did see Sonny Rollins though.

The poster below me is contemplating reading glasses....


----------



## cap10subtext

False, my vision is better than 20/20 (no word of a lie).  

The poster below me sat on their glasses in the last 48 hours.


----------



## SINC

Nope, false.

My frames are the same pair I bought eight years ago, still in perfect condition. If they are not on my face, they are on the night stand, placed there without ever folding the legs so they remain tight as the day I got them. Only the lenses have been changed.

The poster below me wears contacts and buys high quality sunglasses for the frame style.


----------



## Max

False. I wore contacts for around 25 years. Now I'm back to specs.

The poster below me thinks mirror shades are just sad.


----------



## Kazak

True, unless you're an old-school member of the constabulary.

The poster below me buys "original" versions of foods, even though they have a higher salt content than newer versions (think crackers, soups, etc.).


----------



## Macified

True. When you're used to a certain flavour, changing it doesn't work (think New Coke/Coke Classic).

The poster below me buys generic (No name) foods even though the typically have a higher sugar content than the original brand.


----------



## Guest

False, I buy what i like.

The poster below me has a jar or two of Vegemite in the cupboard.


----------



## mrjimmy

False.

The poster below me has a can or two of niblets in the cupboard.


----------



## Max

True. A can or two of black beans, we have. Yummers.

The poster below me wants to eat now.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I'll be back soon.

The poster below me thinks the Shreddie's 'Diamond shape' campaign is asinine.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't have the slightest idea what the Shreddies Diamond Shape campaign is, to begin with. But I'll take your word that it's asinine.

The poster below knows what honorificabilitudinitatibus means.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but my medieval Latin is not what it used to be. This word, often thought to be from Mary Poppins (as in "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious") roughly translates as meaning "in a state of being able to achieve honours."

The poster below me loves the movie Casablanca.


----------



## The Doug

Very true. In fact I might watch it again this weekend. I'm overdue.

The poster below recently bought an HD DVD player and a whole bunch of movies. Oops.


----------



## SINC

False, but he did buy an eyeTV hybrid to record movies.

The poster below me is not a movie fan at all.


----------



## Black

False. I am somewhat. I have a problem when watching movies where i don't look too deep into the story and need someone to tell me the point of the movie afterwards. (Ex: No country for old men). Most movies i understand though.

The poster below me has recently discovered (atleast in the last year) that Coke and Pepsi do indead have a distinct difference in taste.


----------



## Macified

False. I have been a Coke man for many years. Pepsi was engineered to give a better up front taste in tests but in the long run a can of Coke is appreciated more than an entire can of Pepsi.

The poster below me is seriously considering buying a new Mac.


----------



## Max

True. It's only a matter of time. Two Macs, actually. Oh, frabjous day.

The poster below me is late.


----------



## Kazak

True, as long as it's a day with a "y" in it.

The poster below me has a skeleton in the closet (literally or metaphorically).


----------



## The Doug

False. No, wait - true. No wait, false. True. False.

The poster below recently treated fellow party-goers to a drunken rendition of _The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald_.


----------



## Max

False. But I could be persuaded with a good bottle of Copola's lovely red...

The poster below me is satisfied with the year thus far.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I haven't done my taxes yet.

The poster below me wishes Max would use an avatar that's less . . . disturbing.


----------



## Max

False. That's my ceramic ape "Leroy" you're talking about. I created him in 1976 or thereabouts and I still have him kicking around... well, his head anyway. But since you mention it, give me a moment and I'll look into a replacement for you.

The poster below me thinks avatars are sacred, or at least oughtta be!


----------



## Kazak

True, of course. I wouldn't want to meet Leroy in a dark alley (or a well-lit cage), but you shouldn't change him on my account (the operative word in my post was "wishes").

The poster below me has flushed enough goldfish to be accused of genocide.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.... This one was mine to answer. Karmatically speaking... I'm fubar. It torments me (I was 7, and though I tried to be a good keeper, had baaaaad luck when it came to fish).

The poster below me eats salmon suspiciously because they can't stand the bones.


----------



## Black

cap10subtext said:


> True.... This one was mine to answer. Karmatically speaking... I'm fubar. It torments me (I was 7, and though I tried to be a good keeper, had baaaaad luck when it came to fish).
> 
> The poster below me eats salmon suspiciously because they can't stand the bones.


True. I'll constantly removed half chewed salmon from my mouth to check for bones even though the half chewed fish is a worse sight than the bones.

The poster below dislikes Seafood.


----------



## Guest

True!, Always tastes like it's been floating around in sea water.

The poster below me is secretly Elvis Presley!


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm not Elvis the Pelvis, I'm his brother Enis. 

The poster below me cannot explain a lunar eclipse.


----------



## Macified

False. My kids and I had a good talk about it tonight.

The poster below me is tired but doesn't want to go to bed yet.


----------



## Max

True. I can always sleep in anyway. Oh, I am so shiftless.

The poster below me has to go to work all too soon.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have decided to take today off. Oh what the heck, tomorrow too. _Nyah nyah._

The poster below will go to work today, but will secretly spend most of their time on the internet.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, there's nothing secret about it. Part of the job (though some would argue facebook is not the MOST productive use of my time).  

The poster below me has always wanted to host their own website but just can't decide on a good domain name.


----------



## danaekitty

False!!! My website just went up, and I had the name planned out YEARS before it did. :clap: Geniusdee.com - Catchy, no?

The poster below me had a REALLY hard time getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## Macified

False. I'm the designated first-up to get everyone else moving. I had a hard time getting to bed last night which means I slept way less than everyone else in the house but that's life.

The poster below me is a FaceBook junkie.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I only signed up about a week ago because they made me.

The poster below me is a big fan of cartoons, has seen "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" at least 4 times and can wax poetically about Sponge Bob.


----------



## Max

False. Sponge Bob frightens me.

The poster below me prefers tea over coffee.


----------



## Macified

No no no no no! I need the full on flavour of a good cup of coffee. To me, tea has a nice smell but lacks in real flavour. Sound and fury, signifying nothing I always say.

The poster below me also prefers coffee to tea.


----------



## Kazak

Nope. Coffee-free since 1981. I consume copious quantities of black tea (various flavours) every day. Full of sound and fury, pleasing me.

The poster below me tears off hangnails rather than waiting until they can be cut off properly.


----------



## Black

True. I've actually been chewing my nail since i was 5 so i'm permanently addicted. I've learned to cope with extreme fingernail pain.

The poster below me has an unhealthy obsession.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I have only healthy obsessions.

The poster below me can not figure out what to cook for dinner...


----------



## Macified

False. Chicken Korma with cauliflower and basmati rice.

The poster below me doesn't know what to buy for dinner (not being a fan of cooking).


----------



## Max

False. Pizza it is. What can I say? Once in awhile we need pizza. It's good for our bones. Or something.

The poster below me loves curry.


----------



## The Doug

True, true, _true_. :love2: And thus, my weekend dining experience is at least partially planned now. Thank you for the inspiration (and agreed re: pizza BTW).

The poster below intends to shop at IKEA sometime during the next two weeks.


----------



## Kazak

This is always true--the question is, will I actually get there?

The poster below me eats at IKEA when he/she shops there.


----------



## Sonal

False. I believe in getting in and out of there fast.

The poster below me is proud of their ability to efficiently assemble IKEA furniture.


----------



## Ena

True, without reading the instructions too. Instructions are for wimps.

The poster below me does a cryptic crossword daily in ink.


----------



## Max

Oh, so false. I am such a lateral thinker, it's disgusting.

The poster below me considers flatulence sometimes tolerable.


----------



## SINC

True. Particularly during a weekend with the boys in the motor home. (It has a Fantastic Fan) 

The poster below me considers a weekend with the boys sometimes tolerable.


----------



## cap10subtext

True but I manage. Beer helps.

The poster below me is seriously considering painting something.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, I will be painting the bathroom this weekend, that is, if I ever become satisfied with my plastering skills.

The poster below me is reading Ehmac.ca on a wifi connection...


----------



## SINC

True. And on my iPod Touch to boot!

The poster below me wishes they had an iPod Touch.


----------



## The Doug

False. I might get one eventually but I'm certainly not wishing for one right now.

The poster below has never touched an iPod.


----------



## mrjimmy

False, but it took a long time. 

The poster below me wonders how many ehMacers are addicted to gadgets.


----------



## The Doug

False. However if required, I think I could provide a rough estimate.

The poster below doesn't like Jay Ingram's new co-host on The Daily Planet, and hardly ever watches now.


----------



## cap10subtext

False and true, I don't have an opinion on the new cohost but I find I hardly ever watch that show anymore.

The poster below me would rather pay 50 and get 4 cable channels they love than pay 80 to get 300 (since they hardly watch the other 296).


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I'd rather pay nothing and just have an antenna, then I would set up my ham radio equipment.

The poster below me is trying to figure out why different versions of Word can not read Word Documents...


----------



## Kazak

False. The manufacturer's name tells me all I need to know.

The poster below me has at least $100 in change kicking around in closets, yogurt containers, pockets, etc.


----------



## Macified

False. I never got into the change collecting thing. 

The poster below me has a Tim Hortons card that they reload update online.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't like Tim Horton's products enough to even think about getting one of those cards.

The poster below needs more cowbell.


----------



## Kazak

True, true, true, true.
True, true, true, true.
True, true, true, true.
True, true, true, true.

The poster below me was in a band with a three-word name.


----------



## mrjimmy

No not true.

The poster below me is having people over to watch The Academy Awards tonight.


----------



## The Doug

False. Nobody's coming over, and I will not watch the Academy Awards (as usual). tptptptp 

The poster below is thoroughly gormless.


----------



## SINC

False, I'm paying enough attention to reply to this, am I not?

The poster below me will watch the final PGA match play championship this afternoon.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, would if I had cable (well, unless it's on a channel I get, then true).

The poster below me misses new Calvin and Hobbes from the Sunday newspapers more than just about anything in the world.


----------



## Kazak

False. I miss it, but I'd rather have "Bloom County" back (not any of its mediocre spin-offs, one of which I still do get).

The poster below me has paid too much for something, but been very happy with it, anyway.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I have always been happy with the price I have paid for the various things I have purchased. Of course, I could have saved some money on my car if I had waited, but then I would have had to fix the brakes on my old car, and I'd be stuck with a rather inefficient 2.4L engine, rather than the efficent 1.8L I prefer...

The poster below me has looked outside, and si considering venturing out to get some sunlight...


----------



## Ena

True. My latest car is a sports car after always buying cheaper compact models. 

The poster below me can make a small chocolate bar last a week by only eating a few squares a day.


----------



## The Doug

False. After a successful hunt, I must consume my prey quickly and completely. It is my nature.

The poster below has an hovercraft full of eels.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I've named one of them Bitey.

The poster below me is going to get their hair cut like Javier Bardem in No Country For Old Men.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, on the basis of not having hair.

The poster below me never reads a book more than once.


----------



## Sonal

False. I almost always read books more than once.

The poster below me truly could not care less about the Oscars.


----------



## dondoucette

True! who is oscar anyway ;-)

The poster below me will never buy an Intel based Mac.


----------



## Kazak

False. "He says he's already got one."

The poster below me first saw Tilda Swinton in "Orlando" (and was suitably confused).


----------



## Macified

False. I've never been to Orlando. I'm not confused at all.

The poster below me often fails to "get it" when the jokes are very subtle.


----------



## Kazak

False, I think, though it would be hard to know for sure, wouldn't it?

The poster below me has been at fault for a car accident in which both vehicles were unoccupied at the time of impact (as I have).


----------



## The Doug

False. Never had an accident.

Some, like the wicked Sheriff of N.O.T.T., think the poster below is fat, foolish, and not worth worrying about.


----------



## Black

False and that was mean 

The poster below finds The Doug to be a big internet meany.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I think of The Doug as The fun forum guy who was just kidding.

Since we're into personalities, like me, the poster below me is hurt that a so-called "friend" ignores him or her.


----------



## Kazak

False, I have no friends.

The poster below me recognizes the power of very short sentences.


----------



## Max

True.

The poster below me is not into existentialism.


----------



## Kazak

Does it really matter?

The poster below me has kissed an existentialist.


----------



## Max

I really couldn't say... although it is possible. But I have to go now - I am sick of this thing we call life.

The poster below me loves musicals.


----------



## The Doug

Generally false, with some exceptions. (N.B.: Anything and everything by Andrew Lloyd Webber is *not* on the exceptions list.)

The poster below once gave Eddie Shack a nose hair trimmer out of humanitarian concern.


----------



## Macified

False. I couldn't find an address to mail the damn thing to.

The poster below me frequents this thread but rarely posts...


----------



## Max

False. Although I had been falling down on the job lately.

The poster below me is between jobs right now.


----------



## Kazak

False, but damn, that's a sweet straight line.

The poster below me is going to stay home from work Feb. 29, because it's an extra day (apologies to Gene Weingarten).


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but I may have an extra helping of dessert.

The poster below me can't decide what they would rather do next: to learn to code or learn another language.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Although I'd like to learn code in a foreign language (like a spy...).

The poster below has changed their plans today due to the weather.


----------



## The Doug

False. Weather hardly ever changes my plans. Pip pip, _tally-ho!_

The poster below believes that Western Civilisation was at its best around 1975 or so.


----------



## Max

False. It was best before I came along and ruined everything.

The poster below me wants a backrub.


----------



## MannyP Design

Max said:


> False. It was best before I came along and ruined everything.
> 
> The poster below me wants a backrub.


True, but not from Max.

The poster below me wants to find their evil twin.


----------



## The Doug

False. I *am* the evil twin. 

The poster below can't eat Weetabix without thinking of that old commercial with Lanny MacDonald. Or maybe they just can't eat Weetabix period.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, Western Civilization peaked in 1972! But 1975 was pretty good, and almost as good. I think music was better in '72, by '75 Disco was making inroads, and we all know what they was about. Plus, '75 was during the Ford Administration when things were scandalous. '72, well, Nixon was running things, so it was so very interesting. I think it was the year that Trudeau went to China, while his wifey was doing things with the Rolling Stones. (I always wondered if she even did Charlie Watts...) But I digress.

The poster below me, like myself, did not bother following all of the Oscar hype because it was so terribly boring, and really, none of the movies of 2007 deserved awards; and the poster also would agree that the Academy Awards have been all downhill since Sissy Spacek won and beat out real actresses with real talent...


----------



## Black

EvanPitts said:


> False, Western Civilization peaked in 1972! But 1975 was pretty good, and almost as good. I think music was better in '72, by '75 Disco was making inroads, and we all know what they was about. Plus, '75 was during the Ford Administration when things were scandalous. '72, well, Nixon was running things, so it was so very interesting. I think it was the year that Trudeau went to China, while his wifey was doing things with the Rolling Stones. (I always wondered if she even did Charlie Watts...) But I digress.
> 
> The poster below me, like myself, did not bother following all of the Oscar hype because it was so terribly boring, and really, none of the movies of 2007 deserved awards; and the poster also would agree that the Academy Awards have been all downhill since Sissy Spacek won and beat out real actresses with real talent...


False... semi-false. 300 Deserved credit for depicting an extremely famous Greek battle that was an amazing story all around. Otherwise yes i agree.

The poster below me is looking forward to a movie coming out in 2008 and will share with us what it is called.


----------



## MissGulch

False. A B.C. friend of mine is the screenwriter for Armored, which is coming out in 2009. 

The poster below me wishes he or she didn't get so irate when ignorant people post ignorant things.


----------



## The Doug

False. When people are ignorant, I just ignore them.

The poster below is not Morg. The poster below is not Eymorg. What are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am Marc, and I have a twin brother, craM. He is the opposite of me and we don't talk much about him these days.

The poster below me awaits the upcoming US presidential election moreso than the upcoming Canadian federal election.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, since all bets are on that the Conservative Minority may actually last three years. Of course, the Oppositioners all want the Government to fall - but that is counterbalanced by their fear that they will be voted out of existence at the same turn...

The poster below me wishes that Hillary Clinton would close her mouth for a minute, because she is proving to be even more annoying and even more retarded than our own Sharon Carstairs (or for that measure, Sheila Copps)...


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but then again there are few politicians I find annoying. Ask me about their handlers and campaign managers...

The poster below me will only become interested in politics when Imperial Storm Troopers occupy the white house and fear is used to keep the local systems in line.


----------



## MissGulch

False. We're half way there and I'm already interested.

The poster below me has a notorious blood relative, like Billy the Kid or Genghis Khan. And likes it.


----------



## The Doug

False. None of my blood relatives are notorious - at least, not outside family circles. All Illuminati like to keep it quiet.

The poster below feels like they're being watched.


----------



## Macified

True. Ever since I got this MacBook Pro, there has been a little camera pointed at me. It's a grand social experiment. I'm sure of it. Where's my tin-foil hat.

The poster below me has a Faraday cage in the basement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. We have a Faraday shield in our basement. It is the only place where we can groom our wirehaired dachshunds without getting the fur all over our clothes, due to the buildup of static electricity, as well as a cell phone reception-free area (I hate being disturbed by telemarketers at night). We call it the Dr.G. Doxie Dungeon of Doom (needless to say, our dogs hate to get groomed).

The poster below me loves dogs, but for some reason, cannot own one at the present time.


----------



## Black

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat true. We have a Faraday shield in our basement. It is the only place where we can groom our wirehaired dachshunds without getting the fur all over our clothes, as well as a cell phone reception-free area. We call it the Dr.G. Doxie Dungeon of Doom (needless to say, our dogs hate to get groomed).
> 
> The poster below me loves dogs, but for some reason, cannot own one at the present time.


Strangely true. I own a cat at my mom's and 4 cat's at my dads. Me and my mom love dogs but don't really know why we won't get one. Probably cus we love our current cat so much <3

The poster below is not a cat person.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I like cats, but it would be unfair to bring a cat into a home with 8 doxies.

The poster below me loves both dogs and cats, and has both in his/her home.


----------



## mrjimmy

True and false. I love both cats and dogs but don't currently have both in my home. Hopefully soon though.

The poster below me is in need of a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm good, thanks.

The poster below me has a placemark on Google Earth for the location of his/her deflowering (and, obviously, remembers where that was).


----------



## The Doug

False. However studies have shown that most visitors to ehMac have Langley placemarked, for some reason.

The poster below once picked a peck of pickled peppers and then sped away in a baby buggy with rubber bumpers.


----------



## SINC

False and impossible. (I don't use drugs.) 

The poster below intends to buy a T-Bone steak and cook it for supper tonight.


----------



## Macified

False. Homeade Butter Chicken with Basmati rice and cucumber salad. Already cooked and refrigerated to soak in the flavours. 

The poster below me is secretly visiting ehMac from a Windows PC.


----------



## The Doug

True, but it's no secret. I'm on break at work at the moment, browsing ehMac using my _WinXP Dell From Hell_.

The poster below remembers the old TV show _The Forest Rangers_, and can name all the characters.


----------



## Max

Semi-true. Remember the show, remember the faces, remember the theme song. Can't remember the names.

The poster below me remembers the day Kennedy was shot in Dallas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Max. I was in math class in grade 10 when someone came in to tell us the news. We all sat there stunned, and then the principal came over the PA to tell us the news officially. We were all sent home then, and you can only imagine what a school of 7700 students was like as we quietly and orderly exited school that afternoon. 

The poster poster below me remembers the day that Apollo 11 landed on the moon back in 1969, finalizing a promise made by John Kennedy at the onset of the decade.


----------



## The Doug

True. As a lad I followed the Apollo program very closely, especially the first moon landing. A very special time it was.

The poster below secretly wants to try one of those canned cheeseburgers.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, but I do remember the days of cake in a can when we were camping.

The poster below me not only wants to try to eat some canned cheeseburger, they want to buy shares in the company...


----------



## cap10subtext

True, and when we start selling them to schools pepto bismol shares will go through the roof.

The poster below me is exhausted from some sort of strenuous activity.


----------



## Max

Nope. Just been puttering around in the studio. Very restful and kinda energizing. Alas, I better turn in soon, lest I become one of the Night People.

The poster below me has already turned in for the night and is fast asleep.


----------



## Kazak

False, but you knew that. In a similar vein, I can offer the following, which should be equally false:

The poster below me is dead.


----------



## The Doug

_*Posted on behalf of David Niven:*_

True. Even though I am dead, I am still having a thoroughly wonderful time in the afterlife, along with my beautiful albeit estranged (and still just a tad depressive) (and somewhat ex-) wife Hjördis, and we thank you for this opportunity to participate however modestly in this fascinating and entertaining game. It is a _game_, isn't it?

The poster below has seen all of my movies.


----------



## Macified

False, but I think I know what I'm going to do this weekend...

The poster below me prefers summer over winter and is just waiting for the temperature to start swinging up.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, so very true. At least when it is very hot and humid, there is always cool things like ice cream. Winter is good for sleeping and bundling up with the girlfriend.

The poster below me really needs to check the oil in the car...


----------



## Kazak

False. Don't need to check it; I know it needs changing.

The poster below me can't get enough blueberries.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, the craving comes and goes.

The poster below me prefers bananas green and can't handle a speck of brown.


----------



## danaekitty

TRUE!!! Green to the point where I can't peel them and need to slice them lengthwise with a knife.

The poster below me has big plans for the weekend that involve copious amounts of massage oil and edible undergarments...perhaps a heart-shaped whirlpool...round bed with satin sheets...mirrors on the ceiling...


----------



## MissGulch

False, and you are giving me the vapors.  

The poster below me wishes he or she had big plans for the weekend that involve copious amounts of massage oil and edible undergarments...perhaps a heart-shaped whirlpool...round bed with satin sheets...mirrors on the ceiling...


----------



## Ena

False. None of the above available locally. 

The poster below me thinks that Elvis Presley is over-rated.


----------



## The Doug

True, true, *true*.

The poster below is havin' my baby.


----------



## Max

LOL. News to me. Uhhhhh. moving on from this awkward moment...

The poster below me owes it all to his brother.


----------



## SINC

False, my brother died when he was three, in a boating accident.

The poster below wishes he had a brother.


----------



## Max

False. Have two of them. Had three, but my older brother died several years ago. But I do wish he was still alive.

The poster below me is an only child.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I had a sister, but she died at the age of 16.

On a lighter note, the poster below me is thankful to be happy, healthy and wise.


----------



## Max

True. And glad to be moving on from this brief moment of sober reflection over the death of loved ones.

The poster below me is grateful for the efforts of those Canadians who served in WWII.


----------



## SINC

True, especially those of my parents, my Dad Lt. F. J. W. Sinclair, wounded in France in 1945 and my Mom Pt. N. M. Sinclair who served in this country. And I can't forget my Mom's kid brother who gave his life in Korea. RIP uncle Stan.

The poster below me is grateful no members of their family were lost to war.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My father and uncle were in WWII, in the Pacific. I was drafted for the war in Vietnam, but we never called up into active duty.

The poster below me is thankful to have healthy children.


----------



## Lawrence

False...I don't have any kids

The poster below me wants to buy the new 11" Sony organic T.V. but can't afford
the $2500. price tag


----------



## Max

False. Wasn't even on my radar. The poster below me spends too much money on home electronics as it is.


----------



## The Doug

False. My home electronics purchases are few and far between, carefully researched & considered over time, based on need, not want. That being said I've been ogling LCD HDTVs recently, with an eye towards retiring my venerable GAOO unit at the end of the year.

The poster below has no specific plans for the weekend, other than relaxing.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I have many things to do, but will likely become lazy and wind up relaxing.

The poster below me takes pride in being related to a cool warrior people, like the Apache, Blackfoot or the Golden Hoarde.


----------



## Max

False. I come from a long line of people who favour kilts, haggis and absurd amounts of alcohol. The only people we've conquered have been our our own fractious clans.

The poster below me thinks it "snot oatmeal."


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I see only oats. Although I could be mistaken. It might be snotmeal.

The poster below me thinks 'if it's not Scottish, it's crap!'


----------



## SINC

True. With a name like Sinclair, what else would I think?

The poster below loves Ukrainian food.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I have come to like a lot of it, but I don't love it.

The poster below me has noticed that using the Internet has given him or her a short attention span and


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I already had a short attention span... the internet helps me get things done at a pace I can enjoy.

The poster below me had acupuncture and now swears by it.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never tried it, never will.

The poster below is about to have a nice Saturday nap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, if only. Still, I might just try for that nap, although it is nearly 4PM here in St.John's.

The poster below me is able to do "power naps" of 20 minutes.


----------



## Max

True. Very refreshing, too. Usually too busy to take 'em but they are very enjoyable.

The poster below me drives a Volvo.


----------



## SINC

False, I find them overpriced and generally overrated. I drive a Suzuki.

The poster below doesn't even own a vehicle, rather they use public transit.


----------



## Macified

False. Public transport in my neck of the woods is not ye ready for prime-time.

The poster below me is going to rent a movie tonight.


----------



## mrjimmy

Macified said:


> False. Public transport in my neck of the woods is not ye ready for prime-time.
> 
> The poster below me is going to rent a movie tonight.


True. Uncle Buck and Mrs. Doubtfire (there is a kid involved). 

The poster below me is doing take-out tonight rather than slaving away at the embers.


----------



## Kazak

False. Friday is take-out night.

The poster below me has a trusted movie critic whose opinions generally align with his/her own.


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I wish it were true so I could save myself $13 and 2 hours of my life when I get it in my head to see "this year's rollercoaster, thrill ride, movie event, shocker, 'only one movie you see this year then make it this one' phenomenon".

The poster below me has a "worst movie ever" that they compare the suckiness of other movies to.


----------



## Ena

True. Repo Man (1984)

The poster below me is an IRC fanatic.


----------



## Kazak

False. Done it once.

The poster below me believes in Santa.


----------



## SINC

True. Doesn't everyone?

The poster below dreads the approach of The Ides of March.


----------



## Max

Nope. Never even understood the phrase. 

The poster below me can't abide Pepto Bismol.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. Or the commercials. Although isn't it's pink glow designed to fool you into thinking that's the colour of a healthy and happy tummy?

The poster below thinks the dude abides.


----------



## The Doug

False. I do not think the dude abides - I *know* the dude abides.

(Thanks for the reminder - I shall watch the dude abide next weekend.  )

The poster below doesn't know what we're talking about.


----------



## SINC

False, I do indeed or I could not have edited this post so quickly, made at exactly the same time as yours. 

The poster below hopes the Tories lose power in today's Alberta provincial election.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I would not be betting the ranch of this possibility. We shall see.

The poster below me anxiously awaits a Canadian federal election.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I think the Government can go full term, considering the losers in opposition.

The poster below me will question my use of the term "losers in opposition", but will realize that they are losers by virtue of not being winners, like the Harperites...


----------



## Kazak

False. They're pretty much losers all around.

The poster below me knows how to tell the difference between Akbar and Jeff.


----------



## SINC

False. I don't even know who Akbar and Jeff are for heaven's sake.

The poster below however, knows who Mutt and Jeff are.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. And I remember who the tall one was and who was short.

The poster below me remembers The Little Rascals.


----------



## Macified

True. Fondly. Oh Alfalfa.

The poster below me is planning a trip within Canada this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. To Victoria, BC in May.

The poster below me has never been to the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador, but would like to visit here someday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Absolutely true. It will be a side trip after going to a family cottage in PEI. Really looking forward to it.

The poster below me has roadtripped across the U.S.


----------



## Max

False. Wish it were true but life seems to have had other plans for me.

The poster below me has driven up around the shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## The Doug

False. But I did spend a pleasant afternoon at Lake Huron once.

The poster below has never been in a canoe.


----------



## SINC

False, I was in one long enough to realize they are very tippy. That was 50 years ago, and I've not been in one since.

I am however the guy who will be roadtripping the US beginning this fall.

The poster below wishes they had the time to roadtrip.


----------



## cap10subtext

Heaven almighty true! Just go the car tuned up and everything... but can't afford the time or money.

The poster below me thinks spelunking is the scariest thing ever.


----------



## Kazak

False. As I get older, there are many scarier things. Spelunking's okay, until you get stuck.

The poster below me wonders how a dozen or so people (including me) find the time to keep this thread growing so quickly.


----------



## The Doug

False. Why wonder. It's an _internet miracle!_

The poster below owns several Kenny G. albums but will not admit it.


----------



## Max

False. Even if it were true, I'd never admit it. I have my prinicples, you know.

The poster below me used to think Olivia Newton-John was hot.


----------



## Macified

True. She was. Let's get physical.

The poster below me rides a bicycle instead of a driving a car whenever possible.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but these days I have a car an no bike so... It's not possible.

The poster below me hates mornings (they are still probably going to post before 7:30 because it's the most productive thing they could possibly accomplish before noon).


----------



## Dr.G.

Ture, but only in the summer. I try to walk rather than run the risk of riding a bike in a St.John's winter. There are days when my car just sits in the driveway and never moves. If I put on 100km in a week that is a great deal of driving for my family.

The poster below me loves urban walking.


----------



## The Doug

False. I prefer being carried.

The poster below is in a fugue state at the moment.


----------



## mrjimmy

False, I'm currently in my basement.

The poster below me thinks Hillary is done today.


----------



## Macified

False. I thought Hilary was done a while ago. Oh well.

The poster below me thinks that it's too late to turn back now.


----------



## Kazak

True. I believe, I believe, I believe I'm falling in love.

The poster below me not only knows the first names of Seals and Crofts, but also knows Seals' brother's name.


----------



## SINC

False. Walrus?

The poster below hates coffee in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I LOVE a good cup of coffee in the morning ......... in the afternoon ........... and in the early evening.

The poster below me loves to drink herbal tea at night.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Full bladder at night creates no delight. Now, peppermint tea in the afternoon is rather nice.

The poster below me missed the RRSP deadline.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. When I get my tax refund next week, I shall make this year's contribution. That way, I am always early.

The poster below me thinks that his or her taxes are way too high.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I would happily pay more in taxes if the US had national health care.

The poster below me has been aroused by some of the revelry in the "test" thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am a fan of the Roadrunner ............ beep .... beep ...........

The poster below me lurks in The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread, but has been hesitant to post and participate in our family.


----------



## Macified

False. Sorry everyone but I only stopped-by once and haven't made my way back.

The poster below me talks in character voice at least once a day.


----------



## SINC

True: "Th-uh-th-uh-That's all folks!"

The poster below is saving to buy an HD TV.


----------



## Ena

False. Don't own a TV and don't miss it.

The poster below me likes lamb.


----------



## Macified

True enough Clarise. They are so cute and tasty. I wonder if they could be raised on mint?

The poster below me is enjoying a dinner of fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Max

False. Just did a burger. President's choice lean frozen. Grilled on our DeLonghi, served on a bagel with Dijon, mayo and lettuce. Yummers.

The poster below me prefers hot dogs to boiguhs.


----------



## SINC

True. What the hell's a boiguhs?

The poster below hates foods with fancy names they don't understand. Where's Julia Child when you need her? (Yeah, I know, I know.)


----------



## The Doug

False. What I wouldn't give for some Koofte Berenj right now, followed by Sohaan-e Asali for dessert along with some cardamom tea. :love2: 

The poster below just heard a beep.


----------



## Sonal

False. It's been a pretty beep-free day.

The poster below me is currently surrounded by non-primate animals.


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> True. What the hell's a boiguhs?


Say it out loud, SINC. Think: toity poiple boids, etc., etc.

False, I'm home from school now.

The poster below me finds toe stubbage to be second in painfulness only to testicular crushage. (Those who are testicularly-challenged can substitute their most vulnerable body part.)


----------



## Macified

False. Due to years of painful toe stubs, they don't bother me much now. I break toes and hardly notice. What I find really disconcerting and painful is the weird muscle knot you get under your chin after you yawn. Guess I need more magnesium and potassium in my diet.

The poster below me now feels a yawn coming on.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I was yawning all day and they finally stopped. I'm officially too tired to yawn.

The poster below me hates those days when they are too tired to eat and too hungry to sleep.


----------



## The Doug

False. That never _ever_ happens to me.

The poster below gives in to meshugaas once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure. If you meant to write "meshugga", as in "My wife is a meshuggina because she thinks I am meshugga", then yes, I give in to these sorts of people. However, they are usually fertoutst (i.e., confused), especially if they are a real "noudge". Nu?

The poster below me is able to speak a bit of Yiddish and knows the real meaning of the Yiddish word "mensch".


----------



## The Doug

True, I know the meaning of mensch; a few words of Yiddish have crept into my being over the years - one tends to simply absorb things of value and usefulness with the passage of time. Meshugaas is one of a number of variant spellings of meshugga I believe.

The poster below wants a bagel with lox & cream cheese right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, if it is a Montreal-style bagel.

The poster below me thinks that a Montreal-style bagel is better than a New York[-style bagel.


----------



## Macified

False. I eat my bagels with butter and jam. Having one right now.

The poster below always showers. Never takes a bath.


----------



## SINC

True. What's a bath?

The poster below catches themselves humming the theme song to Gilligan's Island when they least expect it.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was not true until you mentioned it. Now, I am doing it when I least expect it.

The poster below me feels that TV has become less relevant to their entertainment time.


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I certainly don't spend much time dedicated to television, I only watch it when I multi-task.

The poster below me is dreaming about a career change.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, so very true. There are so few technical jobs in Canada that I am seriously considering going back to school so I can get a high paying job as a receptionist.

The poster below me has just finished watching Dr. Phil...


----------



## mrjimmy

False. His brand of mass market pop psychology makes me.....hmmm...I can't say angry because that will mean I have issues. Hmmmm...

The poster below me doesn't buy into this whole Oprah thing.


----------



## Macified

Very true. Oprah is definitely not on my list.

The poster below me *is* a fan of Oprah.


----------



## The Doug

False. There are very few people that I'm a fan of. Ms. Winfrey is definitely not one of them.

The poster below was once a contestant on _Jeopardy!_


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But I would have loved to have been on the show. Two times in the past 40 years, I have been able to "run the table" and get every question correct that was selected by one of the contestants.

The poster below me has a mind full of trivial information.


----------



## SINC

True. Full indeed. Now, where did I leave my keys?

The poster below love shake and bake anything, but particularly pork chops.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, though I love shake 'n' bake pork chops I never was a fan of Shake 'n' bake twinkies.

The poster below me is irresistibly drawn to foods with funny names like shake'n'bake, lik-m-aid, and twizzlers.


----------



## Macified

Semi true. Spotted-dick anyone?

The poster below uses rewards programs (Airmiles, Aeroplan, Petro-Points, etc).


----------



## Kazak

True. How else could I get a fistful of Nanos from Save-On on Boxing Day for no cash, just points?

The poster below has recently tracked down someone from his/her past for a visit, an apology, or a thank-you.


----------



## The Doug

False. The past is always best left in the past.

The poster below will respond with a perfect and highly entertaining pangram.


----------



## SINC

False, it isn't entertaining.

"The quick brown fox jumps over a lazy dog."

We used to use this one to test Linotype machines to be sure all matrices dropped properly.

The poster below knows a neat computer trick that IS entertaining.


----------



## Ena

False, but am amused by 'Easter eggs'

The poster below me owns a T-shirt with 'I don't do Windows' printed on it. Doesn't have to be from Elm Street in Toronto.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I do have a t-shirt with "Mac Geek" emblazoned across it. It was a "humorous gift" (which I've never worn).

The poster below knows the way to San José.


----------



## MissGulch

True, but only from SFO (take highway 101 south). 

The poster below me has a vintage Macintosh shirt. I have two: the older one says "Mac My Day," and has icons from Classic; the other says Macworld Expo New York.


----------



## Macified

I have several (being a former employee). Mostly just various logos but my fave is still the Question/Answer. A little to geeky and cheesy to wear anymore but it's still in the drawer.


----------



## SINC

True or False? (Well, there was no statement.)

The poster below has an important staff meeting at work today.


----------



## Macified

True, but only if you include talking to myself. I work alone for the most part.

The poster below me will remember to include a poster below me lead-in.


----------



## mrjimmy

False.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to see this tread end so soon. Such is Life.

Of course, like the Phoenix, it could have a birth of new Life. Here goes.

The poster below me if thankful for being healthy and happy.


----------



## Black

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to see this tread end so soon. Such is Life.
> 
> Of course, like the Phoenix, it could have a birth of new Life. Here goes.
> 
> The poster below me if thankful for being healthy and happy.


Half true. Healthy, no. Happy with myself yes.

The poster below me finds it hard to keep healthy with all of this internet.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, being active is no problem. Staying healthy on the other hand...

The poster below me knows what a barium x-ray series is and therefore knows why I'm in a foul mood today.


----------



## Kazak

I feel your pain, brother.

The poster below has never been hospitalized.


----------



## The Doug

True. Knock wood.

The poster below would eat bugs if they had to.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, but it reminds me of Midnight Express. But I suppose in desperation, or for a million dollars, I'd eat bugs, so it might be true. If I had a choice between running M$ Vista or eating bugs - bring the bugs on!

The poster below me is waiting for the storm, so that they can bundle up with the one they love...


----------



## Sonal

False. The one I love and I have no plans tonight.

The poster below me and his or her love, loves one another but does not make a bond of love.


----------



## SINC

False, after 44 years together, the bond is strong.

The poster below is going out with the gang for after work drinks tonight.


----------



## Max

False. I did make some soup for a sick friend and we're dropping it off at her place shortly. Then we are going to come back home and watch the snow pile up while we do in a bottle of red and eat a lovely selection of cheeses... that would be myself and the one I love, natch.

The poster below me is not a fan of the band REM.


----------



## The Doug

False. But other people have the right to dislike them.

The poster below is an accomplished yogic flyer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But I did wear PF Flyers as a kid. Hi tops.

The poster below me fondly remembers their childhood games played outside.


----------



## SINC

True, kick the can was a hoot!

The poster below will shovel some snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. 

The poster below me looks at snow shoveling, as I do, as a form of exercise.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but I don't have to do it anymore as I live in an apartment.

The poster below me has a favorite movie they watch when they are snowed in.


----------



## Kazak

Possibly. Never been snowed in.tptptptp 

The poster below acknowledges that his/her favourite music, movies, and TV shows almost all date from some earlier decade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

The poster below me longs for "the good old days".


----------



## SINC

True as well. Times were simpler then.

The poster below thinks we who appreciate the past are old fogies.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. The past remains alive in our memories, and brings us hope and happiness.

The poster below me does not want to grow up?


----------



## Macified

False. It all ready happened and I wish I hadn't.

The poster below me wishes he/she were 18 again.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I would be in high school again, which truly sucked in a big way.

The poster below me is daydreaming about a certain high school teacher...


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I was daydreaming of the days when I taught high school back in 1970/71.

The poster below me fondly remembers their days in the primary/elementary grades (i.e., K-6).


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I think I enjoyed kindergarten and the 4th grade. That's it.

The poster below me loves documentary movies (regardless of how truthful they may seem).


----------



## jmac

False, I have proof of this and am quite willing to shop the full length version to the highest bidder.

The poster below me actually wishes the Leafs to play out the rest of the season to lose the Stamkos lottery.


----------



## SINC

False, what kind of leaf? Oak? 

The poster below has no interest in hockey.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am hoping for the Rangers to again win the Stanley Cup. If they can't, any Canadian team would be my hoped for victor in the finals. We shall see.

The poster below me remembers first hand the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup back in 1967.


----------



## The Doug

False. Though I watched hockey a lot with my dad back then, he instilled in me a subtle yet profound ignorance of that particular team.  

The poster below will be glad to return to work tomorrow, because shoveling snow is not one of their duties there.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I work at home, so if I don't shovel, I don't get outside.

The poster below me actually has a sense that he/she was NOT defeated by the winter this year.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, but just barely.

After this winter, the poster below me fears bathing suit season.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, thanks to taking up snowboarding and squash this winter.

The poster below me enjoys going to nudist beaches.


----------



## Kazak

F a l s e ! I can think of very few phrases that would be more false for me than this.

The poster below finds air travel to be an ongoing source of frustration and disappointment.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, I hate having to drive to Pearson to pick up people that choose to fly. It would be far easier if they would just drive, or come over by boat.

The poster below me is craving a coffee right now...


----------



## SINC

False, I just finished one.

The poster below is planning a spring camping trip in early May.


----------



## cap10subtext

I wish that were true. But maybe something will come up.

The poster below me has had the same thing on a to do list for over a year and hasn't gotten around to it for whatever reason.


----------



## Kazak

True (and then some). Half of the exterior trim on the house has been painted for five years. The other half, well . . .

The poster below often feels as if someone (or something) else is steering the ship.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, but I think that getting the bathroom finished is more important than scanning and organizing a thousand pictures.

The poster below me is listening to Talk Radio of some sort...


----------



## Kazak

False. I don't find ignorance entertaining.

The poster below is on the phone while visiting ehMac.


----------



## The Doug

False. I'm not into that particular kind of multitasking.

The poster below still harbours lingering disappointment that, sadly, Susan Powter apparently failed in her valiant attempt to stop the insanity.


----------



## Max

False. I'm not even sure I know who Susan Powter is, but for some obscure reason I am glad that's so.

The poster below me likes Faith Popcorn despite her being saddled with that ludicrous name.


----------



## The Doug

False. All she's doing is peddling snake oil to the susceptible.

The poster below is irked by incorrect usage of _they're / their / there_ and _to / two / too_ and so on.


----------



## Macified

True. I saw threw this post write away.

The poster below me has read the book "Eats Shoots and Leaves".


----------



## Kazak

True.

The poster below transforms into another creature by night.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, a happy productive social creature. Then the morning comes.

The poster below me has wanted to put their fist through a PC recently despite it being contrary to their normally passive nature.


----------



## SINC

True, my one old necessary HP pile of crap pees me off every time I have to use it.

The poster below, like me, has helped more than a half dozen lost souls convert to a Mac.


----------



## Macified

True, but there is no rest for the wicked.

The poster below me has only ever used a Mac for computing needs.


----------



## The Doug

False - unless "computing needs" includes personal creativity and entertainment.

The poster below knows at least one person who has the same first and last name as they do.


----------



## SINC

True, I know a couple of them, but only through the efforts of the local credit agency. 

The poster below arises early to catch up on the morning TV news.


----------



## danaekitty

False. I get up fifteen minutes before I have to leave the house for work, and get ready really really fast.

The poster below me searches for new jobs online at work every day while on the clock.


----------



## The Doug

False. I'm happy where I am and not looking for a career / job move.

The poster below uh... forgot what they were going to say.


----------



## SINC

False, I did not. I was going to tell you about the

The poster below had a sub for lunch today.


----------



## i4detail

False. It is only 10 in the morning, and I haven't even had breakfast, let alone lunch.

The poster below me is staring at a poster of Jessica Alba.

Oh, you think not?


----------



## Macified

Um, what? Staring? No, not me! I can't be tempted by mere flesh. What was that you were saying...

The poster below me, um oh yeah, the poster below me stays up way too late surfing the net.


----------



## SINC

False. Since I arise between 4:00 and 5:00 a.m., I am in bed by 9:00 p.m. or so.

The poster below, like me, has no idea who Jessica Alba even is.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I have an idea who she is but don't much care.

The poster below me is sick with a bad cold like me.


----------



## Kazak

Blissfully false.

The poster below knows someone with the same first and last name (this is different from TD's earlier post).


----------



## SINC

True. Indeed I do. Charles Edward Charles. We call him Cec.

The poster below is looking for a movie to watch tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have the movie I want to watch tonight. 
Flags of Our Fathers Movie - Official Site of Movie Directed by Clint Eastwood

The poster below me has a family member who participated in WWII in some combatant or non-combatant manner.


----------



## The Doug

True. My late father was in the Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps in WWII in The Netherlands.

The poster below has a family member who never talks of their time serving in WWII.


----------



## Kazak

True. My grandfather served, but his reticence is largely due to his having been dead some forty-plus years now.

The poster below has genetic reasons for wearing green on Mar. 17.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Still, I was born and raised in the North American city that holds the largest St.Patrick's Day parade each year (New York City), and have lived in St.John's, NL, which has St.Patrick's Day as an offical and formal holiday.

The poster below me wishes they had some "genetic reasons for wearing green on Mar. 17th".


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I'm quite Irish (among other things). No need to wish.

The poster below knows the proper way to consume the following (and knows why the name of the drink is in poor taste): 1/2 shot of Jameson Whisky, 1/2 shot of bailey's, 2/3 pint of Guinness.


----------



## Black

False hence i do not recollect ever trying said mixture.

The poster below me is/has suffered a painful relationship breakup.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. For "it is better to have loved and lost then never to have loved at all."

The poster below me is, as I am now, happily married for more than 12 years.


----------



## i4detail

Define "happily".

The poster below me is suffering from calculated existential angst.


----------



## Kazak

False. There's no fun in existential angst if it's calculated.

The poster below visualizes fellow ehMacers based on their avatars, resulting in some bizarre images.


----------



## cap10subtext

Too true, too true. And when they change their avatars it's like meeting someone all over again.

The poster below me is suddenly considering changing their avatar (visual culture, such a strange beast).


----------



## The Doug

False. You do not mess with Mr. Marx.

The poster below is wearing their _special underwear_ today.


----------



## SINC

False. I can't change my avatar, after all, "I SINC".

The poster below got up late this morning and had to rush to get to work on time.


----------



## Kazak

Doug: False. What's special is _inside_.
SINC: False. Up on time, but rushing anyway.

The poster below has performed a warranty-violating upgrade/replacement on one or more of their Macs.


----------



## Macified

True, but the Mac was only under warranty for another month and would have remained dead otherwise.

The poster below me has at least three models of Mac currently in use in his/her home.


----------



## The Doug

Partly true. I have four models in the house; one is used daily while one is used once a week or so. Two others are dormant in their original packaging in the basement.

The poster below believes in nature, not nurture.


----------



## Sonal

False, though I concede that nature has its role.

The poster below me enjoys debating issues such as nature vs. nurture that have been debated for a long time in the past, and will continue to be debated for a long time in the future, with no resolution in sight.


----------



## Ena

False. Have a BA in Psychology and am still going through deprogramming.

The poster below me checks the pressure on the tyres on their vehicle once a week.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do check the pressure in my "tires" once a week in the RV. 

The poster below doesn't even own a tire gauge.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have three. One for each tire.  

The poster below read every single _New Tom Swift Jr. Adventures_ book as a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I did read every book in the "Hardy Boys" series.

The poster below me has a favorite author.


----------



## SINC

True. Elmore Leonard.

The poster below loved reading War and Peace.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have not read it - but I do love what I have not read so far.

The poster below has tinnitus.


----------



## Kazak

Mercifully, I have thus far been spared the fate of Pete Townshend and Andy Partridge. 

The poster below is counting the hours until Spring Break begins.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, since I have not been to school in twenty years. I am currently waiting to the end of March Break, so that I can journey into a mall or hang out at the coffee shop without all of the screaming kids bothering me.

The poster below me has never considered reading Rise And Fall Of The Third Reich...


----------



## Kazak

False, read it.

The poster below, until now, had never admitted to having read a Harlequin romance.


----------



## Sonal

False. I've admitted it before.

The poster below me reveals a different personality online than he or she has in real life.


----------



## i4detail

Darn straight. In the real world, I use a PC. 

The poser below me will see right through my brilliant disguise. They will also recognize the musical reference.


----------



## Kazak

False. True.

The poster below will be hiding or seeking Easter eggs this Sunday.


----------



## The Doug

False. Been at least 40 years since I participated in that idio... uh, _tradition_.

The poster below knows fifteen people named Cyril.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The poster below knows "Five Guys Named Moe."


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The person below me knows at least six people with the same first name as themselves.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't know anyone who has the first name as I do.

The poster below has asked their doctor if Viagra is right for them.


----------



## Kazak

The Doug said:


> False. I don't know anyone who has the first name as I do.
> 
> The poster below has asked their doctor if Viagra is right for them.


Makes sense; I don't know anyone named "The" either.

False. No need (yet).

The poster below knows more people with birthdays in March than in any other month.


----------



## The Doug

Strange but true. 

The poster below needs a thneed.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially because a Thneed's "a Fine-Something-That-All-People-Need!"

The poster below me has read "The Lorax" by Dr. Seuss to his/her child.


----------



## legendz

False.


The poster below is a student.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me teaches students.


----------



## Kazak

True. Occasionally, I also teach teachers.

The poster below has sometimes wondered why there aren't three days between Good Friday and Easter Sunday.


----------



## The Doug

False. I never wonder about anything anymore.

The poster below knows exactly how many _umpteen_ is.


----------



## SINC

True, been there, done that, umpteen times. 

The poster below is going to have a green beer today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I am going to have a green lettuce salad for lunch.

The poster below feels inspired when he/she views this video clip, shared with us by kps in another thread.

MySpaceTV Videos: Celebrate What's Right With The World by Lazarus! - The Resurrected


----------



## The Doug

False. I haven't watched the video. Perhaps next weekend.

The poster below is presently recovering from a bad haircut.


----------



## SINC

False. Although I did get my hair cut only yesterday, a buzz cut can never be bad.

The poster below is getting ready to hide his kid's Easter eggs in the hardest to find spots.


----------



## Guest

False, I've already eaten them.


The poster below me is about to fart!


----------



## EvanPitts

True! Two suppers in a row featuring Korean food leads to such gaseous emissions...

The poster below me is annoyed because the local WiFi hotspot is not only regulating the speed of torrent downloads, they are going to kick all laptop users out between 11:30-2:30 starting today...


----------



## Kazak

Uhh, false.

The poster below recognizes that while most posters' suggestions are reflections of their own experiences/wishes/observations, a post that is so idiosyncratic as to be virtually guaranteed "false" probably runs counter to the spirit of the thread (e.g. The poster below is in my house, using my Mac right now).


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I have been for months. I must go now... *poof*

The poster below me is nursing a wee headache after yesterday's festivities.


----------



## SINC

How did you know? 

The poster below didn't celebrate the day of the Irish and did something productive instead.


----------



## Kazak

Half-true. I didn't celebrate the day (except for wearing a green T-shirt), but I didn't do anything productive either. I'm totally committed to putting the break into Spring Break.

The poster below wasn't born in Canada.


----------



## MissGulch

True.

The poster below me minds that some of the people hanging out here were not born in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was born in New York City, but have spent over half of my life here in Canada.

The poster below me was born and raised in a large city.


----------



## Ena

True. Newcastle-upon-Tyne, UK. That makes me a 'Geordie'

The poster below me would like to live in a small town.


----------



## SINC

Oh, you have no idea just how much. Can't happen too soon.

The poster below yearns to get away from it all for a few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if by "it all" you mean lots of heavy snow, then count me in. 

The poster below me enjoys quiet evenings at home with a loved one (either person or pet).


----------



## Sonal

True. In fact I'm having one now (with my cats).

The poster below me is in the middle of a really terrific book.


----------



## SINC

Elmore Leonard never disappoints.

The poster below hasn't read a book in months.


----------



## Ena

False. Often read three books a week.

The poster below me reads more than one book at a time.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I think I have four on the go right now. I know I've found a wonderful book when all others are pushed aside for a time.

The poster below me hasn't weighed themselves in over 6 months.


----------



## Kazak

True, actually. I can guesstimate within about five pounds just by looking. I'm looking less often these days.

The poster below knows what a portmanteau word is (hint: there's one in this post), and can provide another example.


----------



## The Doug

True. In fact this is something every netizen (blogger or not) should know. 

The poster below is a workaholic.


----------



## Kazak

Nicely done.

False, but I might be the opposite (a slothaholic?).

The poster below impresses people with his/her ability to remember things from childhood.


----------



## Max

False. I seem to only impress myself.

The poster below me is fond of purple.


----------



## Sonal

True. Purple is among my favourite colours.

The poster below me owns and at least sometimes wears red shoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I do wear a red and black scarf, which are the colors of the University of Georgia.

The poster below me would like to someday visit a foreign country outside of North America.


----------



## Sonal

True. In fact, I'm going to Egypt in about a week.

The poster below me has visited at least 3 continents.


----------



## The Doug

False. I've been to Europe, and live in N.A., but I haven't been to a third continent... yet. 

The poster below is adept at using chopsticks.


----------



## SINC

True. Had a chinese family as neighbours when I was a kid in the 50s. They taught me well. I still amaze those who don't know me with this talent.

The poster below is planning where they will spend their summer vacation.


----------



## Max

False. I'm just thinking about going back to work after my customary winter hiatus. I'll get a brief hiatus or two sometime in the summer, typically my busiest season, but I'm too distracted about gearing back up to production mode to think about where I might go or what I might do during my summer holidays.

The poster below me is hapilly self-employed.


----------



## SINC

Max said:


> The poster below me is hapilly self-employed.


False, but I am happily self-employed. 

The poster below doesn't use spell check.


----------



## The Doug

True. Normally I do not need it.

The poster below is _fantastic!_


----------



## cap10subtext

True! Thanks for noticing!  

The poster below me is pretty fantastic too!


----------



## Kazak

Fantastic, yes. Pretty, not so much.

The poster below is dy-no-mite!


----------



## SINC

True. Well, the -no- part that is.

The poster below has a smokin' lady friend.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, and I look forward to the four day long weekend...

The poster below me is trying to think of a cool place to go on vacation this summer, but is afraid to mention Cupertino to the bf/gf/husband/wife who is not quite so much of an Apple fanatic...


----------



## Sonal

False. I have some summer vacation plans already, I'm not quite so much of an Apple fanatic to want to go to Cupertino, and my boyfriend and I are not yet at the "planning vacations together" stage of the relationship. 

The poster below me is in love.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... with my wife of 12 1/2 years.

The poster below me is also in love.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. With my girlfriend of almost 13 years.

The poster below me is also in love.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I came down with that several times and it was awful!

The poster below me watches more videos on TV than programmed television.


----------



## The Doug

True. My total weekly hours of movie watching is a bit more than my program watching (at the moment _Jeopardy!_ and House are just about the only ones I watch).

The poster below stoops & scoops - but they don't even own a dog!


----------



## Max

False. Unless it were to happen on my own front yard, of course. I'm crossing my fingers - hey, cleaning out the kitty litter is enough for me!

The poster below me loves cats more than dogs.


----------



## SINC

True. Much easier to care for. Dogs are too demanding.

The poster below intends to cook a fine meal with an even finer bottle of wine today.


----------



## cap10subtext

It wasn't true until you mentioned it... Now I will make it true! Great idea.

The poster below me is amazed Easter is already upon us.


----------



## Max

False. I never know when it's Easter - I never got a handle on that particular date, so I'm neither surprised nor dismayed that it's upon us.

The poster below me is doing nothing special for Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am in the process of send four of our dogs to Max, and the other four to Sinc, so that they will be able to experience the true "joy" of caring for dachshunds on a rainy day.

The poster below me will share a moment of love today with a dog or cat.


----------



## Sonal

True, but I share a moment of love with my cats every day.

The poster below me will be visting or be visited by friends and family today.


----------



## The Doug

False. Each day of this long weekend will be intentionally visit-free. Exactly what I've been needing.

The poster below is right-handed but operates their mouse with their left hand.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, although I'm fairly ambidextrous I'm a righty with the ol' trackpad.

The poster below me has just finished doing an easter egg hunt with the kiddies (and in the process found an undiscovered egg from last year!)


----------



## Kazak

False. Last hunt was two years ago. Doesn't mean there aren't still "treasures" scattered about, though.

The poster below is going to eat too much tonight.


----------



## i4detail

Darn straight. 

The poster below me is currently wearing a pair of rabbit ears...

And nothing else.


----------



## MissGulch

False, although my TV wears rabbit ears (I don't buy cable).

The poster below me has body piercings in unusual places.


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, one earlobe.

The poster below owns coloured contact lenses.


----------



## Macified

False, almost bought some for Halloween one year though.

The poster below me owns a poster.


----------



## MissGulch

True, I have an official 2006 Academy Awards poster that needs framing.

The poster below me has an unusual skill that earns them money and is not related to their job. I, for one, have a knack for finding gold at garage sales and thrift shops and selling it for big money.


----------



## The Doug

False. All my unusual skills that aren't related to my job bring in no cash.

The poster below receives more e-mail messages at work than they can handle.


----------



## Kazak

False. Five years ago, I was at a school at which anyone returning after a sick day would have over 40 messages, 39 of them worthless. At my current school, I may get half a dozen a week (5 of them worthless, but I'll take it).

The poster below needs an inbox purge.


----------



## cap10subtext

Probably true, but it ain't gonna happen.

The poster below me has spent a day scouring the internet for an old song that got stuck in their head and refused to leave.


----------



## The Doug

False. Occasionally I've hunted for old _earworm_ songs before, but it's never taken me a whole day to find them.  

The poster below is fond of the works of Erik Satie, and finds his _Six Gnossiennes_ more alluring and evocative, and of greater depth, than his more frequently heard _Trois Gymnopedies_.


----------



## Kazak

Like, give me a break, dude. The _Gymnopedies_ totally kick butt, man. (In truth, I must plead ignorance, unless one of the _Gymnopedies_ has been arranged for guitar, in which case I've heard it, but I still have no basis for comparison.)

The poster below has a third eye.


----------



## i4detail

I do, and it is an Eye For Detail at that....I also have a third nipple, but that isn't so picturesque....

The poster below me just gagged a little at the thought of man nipples, especially three of them.


----------



## The Doug

False, for I have two of my own and have become quite used to them over the years.

The poster below has seen the best minds of their generation destroyed by madness, starving hysterical naked...


----------



## MissGulch

False, although I have seen minds destroyed by MTV and playing too much Donkey Kong.

The poster below me is totally unprepared for the digital television revolution, and has a majority of analog electronics.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am planning on going digital this Fall sometime.

The poster below is a pinball wizard. There has got to be a twist.


----------



## mrjimmy

Yes and yes, in my Martini. I drink and play with such a subtle wrist.

The poster below me had a hard time turning 40.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Turning 40 was just another day in the passing parade that has been my life.

The poster below me wants to make it to 80 years of age.


----------



## Kazak

Only if my brain hasn't checked out already. It has one foot out the door now, so I'm concerned.

The poster below spies on the people across the street.


----------



## Ena

Yes, but only when there are weddings as the building across the street is a church.

The poster below me loves liquorice and has to be careful not to eat too much.


----------



## The Doug

False, although I do love liquorice I don't eat it often. I like the flat-black kind, very strong (kinda looks and perhaps tastes like fresh asphalt). Hard to find in my neck of the woods. Most of what's available is the Twizzlers type of shiny kiddie-candy - which isn't quite liquorice IMHO.

The poster below has been _cured!_


----------



## Kazak

False, and neither have I been _saved!_

The poster below is "on a mission from God."


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me wants to join me on my "mission from God".


----------



## The Doug

False. I am on a mission: impossible.

For the world is hollow, and the poster below has touched the sky.


----------



## Kazak

'Scuse me while I kiss this guy. (False?)

The poster below threw his/her sadness away, only yesterday.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I'm keeping it in the freezer, and don't think it needs to be tossed yet. The expiration date is approaching, however.

The poster below me was entertained by the Heather Mills thread, and the one about the naked woman tattooed on Macdaddy's back (and wishes there were more threads like them).


----------



## Kazak

True, though I had to bite my tongue to not make any politically-incorrect comments about her. False, I haven't read that thread.

The poster below likes to bump.


----------



## SINC

True.

Bump.


----------



## The Doug

SINC said:


> True.
> 
> Bump.


Unknown. The poster above did not provide anything requiring a _true or false_ response.

The poster below believes they are trapped in an existential hell.


----------



## SINC

Only when I bump.

Bump.


----------



## Kazak

The poster above is developing an AP.

The poster below has taken on The Man and won.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Back in 1970, I became a non-religious Conscientious Objector, and won my court case with the US government. I was classified 1AO, which was a person qualified for non-combatant military service. I was drafted, but never called to serve in the US Army in Vietnam.

The poster below me hates war.


----------



## MissGulch

True, and glad I never had to go. 

The poster below me hated the show, but likes these lyrics a lot:

_Come 'n listen to my story 'bout a man named Jed
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed
And then one day, he was shootin' at some food
And up through the ground come a bubblin' crude
Oil, that is, black gold, Texas tea

Well, the first thing you know, old Jed's a millionaire
Kin folk said, Jed, move away from there
Said, Californy is the place you oughta be
So they loaded up the truck and they moved to Beverly
Hills, that is, swimmin' pools, movie stars

Well, now it's time to say goodbye to Jed and all his kin
They would like to thank you folks for kindly droppin' in
You're all invited back again to this locality
To have a heapin' helpin' of their hospitality
Hillbilly, that is, set a spell, take your shoes off

Y'all come back now, hear?_


----------



## SINC

False. I loved the show too. I can still remember my oldest son, (now 40) sitting on the floor in front of the TV waving good-bye to the Clampetts at the end of every show.

The poster below is more of an Agent 86 fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I am not one who had a crush on Agent 99.

At one time, the poster below me wanted to work for CONTROL.


----------



## The Doug

True. But I ended up at KAOS.

The poster below is _really_ enjoying their coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I just ground the beans this morning and brewed it fresh.

The poster below me makes an attempt to always have a good breakfast every day.


----------



## SINC

True. Just finished a single slice of whole grain toast with a plain yogurt and some fresh pineapple and a glass of V-8 juice.

The poster below often skips breakfast altogether.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Your breakfast sounded a lot like my breakfast, Sinc. Great minds think alike and gread bodies eat alike.

The poster below me enjoys to cook.


----------



## The Doug

True. And I also enjoy to eat.

The poster below is too sexy for their shirt.


----------



## SINC

False. And you don't want to see my shirt. Again.

The poster below seldom wears a jacket and tie.


----------



## Kazak

True. _e.g._ Last Monday: tie, no jacket. Last Saturday: jacket, no tie. Most days: no tie, no jacket, no service.

The poster below is wondering when dolawren will check in on his creation _i.e._ this thread.


----------



## Macified

False. If you love something you set it free. 

The poster below me pulled a good 'April Fools' gag today (I know I did).


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I dislike practical jokes of all kinds on any day.

The poster below me thinks April is the nicest month of the year (where they live).


----------



## Kazak

False. April is one of our wettest months. Most years, it is something to be endured.

The poster below has index fingers that are shorter than his/her ring fingers.


----------



## Macified

True and false. Only the left is shorter.

The poster below me has a birthday on a celebrated day (ie. Canada Day, Labour Day, New Years Day, Feb. 29th, etc.)...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, various famous people died on the date of my birth, just not the same year (e.g., Oliver Wendell Homes, Christy Mathewson (One of the first five players admitted to the Baseball Hall of Fame) and Edgar Allen Poe.

The poster below me is thrilled that the baseball season has just started and that the hockey playoffs start next week.


----------



## The Doug

False. This year I'll likely pay a bit of attention to the hockey playoffs since the Habs are doing well at the moment, but baseball has never really been important to me e.g. no thrill.

The poster below has a _Popeil Pocket Fisherman_ somewhere in the basement.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have 8 doxies playing with their new toys in the basement.

The poster below me can honestly say that they do not have a clue what a "doxie" is in reality. Remember, there is no shame in admitting one's ignorance about a certain subject. What I don't know could fill a moving van.


----------



## SINC

False, after all, I was taught by The Master.

The poster below knows nothing about moving vans.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me knows who Master Po was on TV.


----------



## Kazak

I know Po. Last year, I bought the pilot episode--brought back lots of memories.

The Po-ster below sleeps in a four-poster bed.


----------



## SINC

False, don't even have a headboard.

The poster below has a lunch appointment with a friend today.


----------



## The Doug

False. It's tomorrow.

The poster below was a member of an _Up With People!_ troupe.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me was an official card carrying member of the KISS army.


----------



## Kazak

False then, still false now.

The poster below is over 40 and does NOT have any Cheap Trick on his/her iPod.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have one of those white stick-gum shuffles with the same songs on it since I first downloaded a file of songs 0n to it from my iBook.

The poster below me is anxiously awaiting the possibility of a revised MacMini.


----------



## The Doug

False. I'm not considering upgrading from my venerable G5 dualie at the moment.

The poster below didn't inhale.


----------



## Kazak

True, inasmuch as I've never even held one. I also never had sex with that woman.

The poster below is hoping Mugabe doesn't get to "retire with dignity" and is held accountable instead.


----------



## The Doug

False. Instead of his being held accountable, I think ebola would do just fine.

The poster below didn't have any idea about this before now.


----------



## mrjimmy

False and ugh. Creatively bankrupt is too kind.

The poster below has travel plans for the summer.


----------



## SINC

True. All the way to Atwood, ON. in our motor home to visit relatives.

The poster below has just returned from a vacation of sorts.


----------



## Kazak

False-ish, but at Christmas, I had some liquorice of all sorts.

The poster below has been to the opera.


----------



## i4detail

True. I've also been to the ballet and I play punk-tinged rocknroll, just to round out my eclectic tastes. 

I haven't been to a Philip Glass opera, but I have seen him live, in concert, and have an autographed CD.

The poster below me knows who I am talking about when I say Philip Glass. Bonus points if s/he knows the David Bowie album that inspired the autographed CD I own.


----------



## The Doug

True. I've known of Philip Glass since the early '80s; I became interested in his music when I first saw _Koyaanisqatsi_.

Which autographed CD do you have?

















The poster below has been to a Pilobolus performance.


----------



## i4detail

It's Heroes. Love it. _Koyaanisqatsi_ was my entry into his work, too. 

I have not seen Pilobolus live, but did watch their TED conference performance. Not the same thing, I know.

Speaking of dance. The poster below me loves to get up and shake it as much as they can.


----------



## Kazak

False, false, false. Like most male musicians, I am clueless about how to move without an instrument. 

The poster below will be putting the top down this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am putting fresh gas and oil in my snowblower for the heavy April and May snowfalls we get each year.

The poster below me actually likes snow.


----------



## The Doug

True, but only after it's melted and, like, _totally_ gone away.

The poster below will yawn as they read this.


----------



## MissGulch

True. The power of suggestion is very powerful. 

The poster below me was deeply moved by the powerful ending of "Planet of the Apes."


----------



## mrjimmy

False. *yawn*

The poster below loved the original Night Stalker.


----------



## Kazak

True. I was kind of young at the time, but I still "got" it.

The poster below is aware of the shortcomings of Wikipedia, but still uses it regularly.


----------



## The Doug

Semi-true. I often look up things on a whim or for amusement however I do not rely on it as a source of "important" information.

The poster below gets on the internet within ten minutes of waking up in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have some coffee and breakfast, plus I take my dogs out back and then feed them prior to getting on the internet.

The poster below me feels that would like to spend less time online?


----------



## SINC

True, but only on some days.

The poster below is gathering printed material related to their summer holiday destination.


----------



## Sonal

False. I just got back from one trip, have the next trip booked, and haven't yet thought my fall trip.

The poster below me has an out-of-season tan.


----------



## Macified

False. My "goggle tan" is entirely seasonal but it's fading.

The poster below me can't wait for cottage season to begin.


----------



## Max

False. Can't wait for beer on the porch with the neighbours season to begin.


----------



## Kazak

The poster above apparently couldn't wait for beer.

The poster below reminisces fondly about candy and pop prices from his/her childhood.


----------



## The Doug

False. Not candy & pop, but beer.

The poster below is never gonna dance again. Guilty feet have got no rhythm.


----------



## Kazak

True. As I said earlier,



Kazak said:


> Like most male musicians, I am clueless about how to move without an instrument.


Still, you've got to have fai-fa-fai-fa-faith.

The poster below wants to kiss someone all over, and over again.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but not just any someone.

The poster below me doesn't get this "Rick Rolling" thing.


----------



## The Doug

False. There's nothing to get - it's just another stupid human trick on the internet. And a bit passé now, no?

The poster below knows lots of jokes, but often forgets peoples' birthdays.


----------



## mrjimmy

Half True. I forget jokes and birthdays alike.

The poster below me feels the urge to purge.


----------



## Kazak

False. The urge to merge, on the other hand . . .

The poster below is comfortable being alone.


----------



## The Doug

True and false. Depends on who I'm alone with.

The poster below ate breakfast in America.


----------



## i4detail

True, though I am not an American, even though I live in North America, which is part of the Americas, which should make me an American. How could two whole continents lose their name to one Constituent? Still I want to be as American, As the French are European, or those in Antarctica are Antarctican, even if their just penguins. But if I said I was American, people would probably think I came from Maine.

The person below me will catch the last two musical references, proving themselves smarter than the average bear.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, clearly I'm dumber than your av-er-age pic-a-nic basket.

The poster below me does at least one cartoon voice impersonation better than anyone else they know.


----------



## Max

False. I do have some weird voices but they're hand-rolled and pertain to no established cartoons whatsoever... and I save them for special occasions.

The poster below me is concerned about the squid.


----------



## Macfury

True. I want a guarantee that they--cut into litle rings and lightly fried.--will pass pleasantly through my digestive tract.

The poster below me dreamed last night about fogetting the combination to their high school locker.


----------



## MissGulch

False. Mr. Sandman's been on vacation this week, and so I couldn't sleep or dream.

The poster below me passes on artfully prepared food because it looks like it's been overly handled.


----------



## Kazak

False. I have heard tell of this "artfully prepared food," but I've never actually seen any.

The poster below has a scar with an interesting history.


----------



## The Doug

False. I pretty well have no scars.

The poster below had, and still has, one of these.


----------



## SINC

True, we had one, and false, we no longer have it.

The poster below still plays their game of "Sorry", from time to time.


----------



## Macified

True, Sorry is in regular gaming rotation at home and cottage.

The poster below me wishes we would get back to the music themed posts. You know - get back to where we once belonged.


----------



## Kazak

Indifferent. There are many themes in the world, Grasshopper.

The poster below knows that you can't always get what you want.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but if you try sometimes...

You just might find...

The poster below me gets what they need.


----------



## SINC

True if you refer to enjoyment of life.

As an aside, thaks to Dave for this thread. It really does contain some fascinating insight on life.

The poster below recalls their parents playing the card game "Canasta".


----------



## The Doug

False. Card games were few and far between when I was wee.

The poster below is a card.


----------



## Kazak

False, at least in comparison.

The poster below is a card shark.


----------



## Macified

False, I'm not good with cards.

The poster below me has been to a loan shark. (See what I did there).


----------



## The Doug

False. Yay credit union! 

And true, I see what you did there.

The poster below is a honky cat. Better get back to the woods.


----------



## MissGulch

True. The change is gonna do me good.

The poster below me remembers when rock was young.


----------



## i4detail

...and boy, could that Suseh play the bass. 

Sure I remember it, though it wasn't within my lifetime. 

The poster below me has a Windows box that they were planning on installing linux on, but still haven't got around to it, so it sits there, haunting them...


----------



## mrjimmy

Definitely false.

The poster below still has an Atari 2600 and is getting the urge to hook it up and play Asteroids.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The poster below wants to Dr. Hook it up and be on the cover of the Rolling Stone.


----------



## MacDaddy

True.

The poster below me likes to dress up 'purdy' and go to McDonalds.


----------



## Macified

Sure do.

Something like this...










The poster below me prefers "Harvey's"


----------



## The Doug

True. But their french fries aren't as good as they used to be.

The poster below will now make a stunning admission.


----------



## SINC

True. My name is Don and I've never been to a Harvey's.

The poster below prefers The Whopper from Burger King.


----------



## MissGulch

True. The Burger King's got quite a Whopper. beejacon 

The poster below me would rather have Chinese takeout than hamburgers.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I loooove hamburgers. Then again I may only be saying that because the chinese takeout I had for dinner is *urp* coming back to haunt me.

The poster below me has a home remedy for just about everything.


----------



## Kazak

True. Pasta. What pasta won't fix ain't worth fixin'.

The poster below is melting in the dark.


----------



## The Doug

False (to the relief of Steve Wynn and also the ghost of Richard Harris).

The poster below wears their sunglasses at night.


----------



## SINC

True, but only if it is dark out.

The poster below is up earlier than usual this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am up at 7AM most mornings ............. due to our barking dogs.

The poster below me does not mind barking dogs in the morning.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Also on my list of things I don't not mind waking me up in the morning: shrieking babies, car alarms, garbage collectors, yowling cats, humping racoons, hammers thrown against a concrete wall...

The poster below me only gets excited about waking up in the morning if there's coffee, eggos, a news paper, and nowhere to be in a hurry.


----------



## Macified

False. The things that excite me in the morning aren't on any G list.

The poster below me sings in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I do sing in the fog.

The poster below me likes "thick as pea soup" fog.


----------



## Kazak

Bring it on.

The poster below has a London derriere.


----------



## The Doug

False. But I do have a London Calling.

The poster below keeps their public image limited.


----------



## SINC

True. I have never run a picture with my column. That way I have managed to remain incognito to my readers and have talked with many folks who had no idea they were spilling the beans to a columnist. Nearly always in a coffee shop, pub or in the checkout line at the grocery store.

The poster below is fond of home made rhubarb and strawberry pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. My wife makes the best rhubarb and strawberry pies, and even throws in a few Saskatoon berries. 

The poster below me loves to cook.


----------



## cap10subtext

A truer thing was never spoken. This evening I thought I was going to have hot dogs for dinner and somehow ended up making baby romaine caesar salad with fresh avocados, cayenne seared salmon steaks with chive and honey-beer aioli. Oh, and corn on the cob. I got a little carried away.

The poster below me is a picky eater.


----------



## Max

False. I used to be, though - as a kid. Totally persnickety and difficult. Now I love all sorts of food - variety rules.

The poster below me eats at Tim Horton's regularly.


----------



## SINC

False. I've been in a Tim Horton's exactly three times in my life. Had a bottle of water all three times.

The poster below hasn't been to a movie theatre in years.


----------



## Sonal

False. I go now and then, especially the cheap-o theatre across the street.

The poster below me hasn't been to a McDonald's in years.


----------



## MissGulch

False, for I have feasted bountifully from the $1 menu (and used their wonderful clean bathrooms).

The poster below me likes to watch toons.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Just this morning, at 3AM, my son, my wife and I watched "Rocky and Bullwinkle" on RetroToons.

The poster below me remembers when TV was in black and white, and mostly live.


----------



## Macfury

True. I even remember when TVs were literally "live" and grew on vines.

The poster below me keeps 40-year-old Twinkies in a shoe box underneath the bed.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do keep my Grandad's 95 year old gold Elgin pocket watch, complete with chain and fob, in a shoe box on a shelf in the closet. I stays alongside my Father's gold pocket watch presented to him the year Canadian Legion. And the Big Ben, I had as a kid, sit there as well. That's why I needed a shoe box, given it holds a host of other memories.

The poster below has never owned a pocket watch.


----------



## Kazak

False, kind of. I continually fiddle with things, including watch straps. Eventually, they tear, break, crack, or fall apart. This fall, I started just keeping a strapless watch in my pocket. It's almost always within easy reach, and I don't snag my arm on stuff anymore.

The poster below is good at math.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. The only thing that stressed me out more than math was French. Still, in university, I passed both and never had a semester without being on the Dean's List.

The poster below me would like to go back to university.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I want to do a Master's (and possibly a PhD) but I have to work out the details.

The poster below me is still mired in student debt.


----------



## Kazak

False. Took twelve years, but that's long behind me now.

The poster below me is actually behind me, 
and Aa
aa​aa​aa​aa . . .​


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Being in St.John's, NL, I am ahead of you, at least in time and place.

The poster below me would like to visit Newfoundland and Labrador someday.


----------



## The Doug

True, but not in Winter eh?

The poster below is a victim of fashion, and likes to avoid Freud.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The poster below is livin' down Hastings Street.


----------



## The Doug

False. Fascination Street for me.

The poster below is a creature of the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, as in "night owl".

The poster below me is a true morning person.


----------



## Max

Yes I am, lately anyway, but I haven't caught any late night double feature creature shows in some time.

The poster below me lives in dread of onions.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Onions and all their delicious cousins are the foundation of classical french cuisine. Life just wouldn't be the same without them.

The poster below me gets heartburn just thinking about certain foods.


----------



## Kazak

True. Tomato choka comes to mind.

The poster below is actively cheering _against_ one team in the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Die, Devils, Die!!!!!!!!!! Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!

The poster below me will live to see the Toronto Maple Leafs win another Stanley Cup.


----------



## The Doug

False. _None_ of us will.

The poster below has a wife, you know. Her name is Incontinentia. Incontinentia ...


----------



## Kazak

False. Sounds like a good thing, too.

The poster below is looking forward to being the Pirate Twins again [with] Europa.


----------



## Max

False. Don't even know what in tarnation yer talkin bout, young feller.

The poster below me is of a certain age.


----------



## The Doug

False. True. False. True. I don't know what "a certain age" means anymore. Does that mean I'm of a certain age? Anyway, I'm certain of my age.

The poster below still wonders *where Club Veritgo went*.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I haven't a clue what you mean.

The poster below me knows what the poster above me is talking about.


----------



## SINC

True, I've wondered where Club Vertigo go'd for a while now.

The poster below is now thoroughly confused.


----------



## Kazak

False. I asked.

The poster below knows where the love of God goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours.


----------



## Max

False. But it's a compelling line nonetheless. God bless our man Gordon Lightfoot.

The poster below me has seen Superior in all its majesty.


----------



## The Doug

False. But I do understand that it is more than large enough to dump a Soloflex home gym into.

The poster below has no use for Facebook, MySpace, and the like.


----------



## cap10subtext

False though I wish it were true. I got into facebook early on and I HATE it now that it has all those applications. But I have lots of long distance friends it's easier to keep in touch with.

The poster below me doesn't belong to any forums other than ehmac.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, though EhMac is the only Mac forum I am on.

The poster below me is going to get outside and enjoy the sunny day...


----------



## Macified

True and false. I will enjoy part of the time in the sun. Some of the time I will be scooping up a winter load of Great Dane droppings from the backyard. Anyone care to guess the weight of a winter load of Great Dane droppings?

But no worries, I'll wash my hands really well before I touch any of my Macs again.

The poster below me has trained the family pet to use the toilet.


----------



## Max

False. The cats have trained me to clean out their litterboxes. It's really not the same thing, you know.

The poster below me has cats and occasionally , privately, harbours the sweet wish that they could be launched into deep orbit.


----------



## Sonal

True. I love my cats, but some days I wish they'd show more appreciation for me over my opposable thumbs that allows cat food to be released.

The poster below me currently has cat fur stuck to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. but there is doxie fur all about.

The poster below me has no idea what sort of animal/vegetable/mineral a doxie is in today's world.


----------



## Max

False. I am, after all, a regular in here, Dr. G.

The poster below me does not consider Ehmac to be their main forum.


----------



## Sonal

True. I post on many forums, this is but one of them.

The poster below me can see a natural body of water from where they are sitting.


----------



## Kazak

False, I'll just have to console myself with the spectacular mountain view.

The poster below can see an unnatural body of water from where he/she is sitting.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am taking a day off today so I can't see any of my co-workers.

The poster below ain't got no speakers, ain't got no headphones, ain't got no records to play...


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Music abounds. And every little thing gonna be alright. 

The poster below me thinks cover songs are by definition inferior to the originals.


----------



## Kazak

False. Covers are typically inferior unless the original artist is a weak singer (won't win any friends with this list, but, oh well): Cohen, Young, Dylan, etc. Even then, it's a coin toss.

And just to shoot myself in the foot, here's a cover by a singer who's weaker than the originals, but the cover's still superior: David Lindley's "Bye Bye Love."

The poster below will share a cover he/she considers superior to the original.


----------



## The Doug

False. No I won't.

The poster below intends to spend very little time on the internet this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I teach online, so I have to be online. Then, there is Step #1 of my ehMac Addictions treatment. "I admit that I like to post in some of the ehMac threads". There, that was easy.

The poster below me still has a team in the Stanley Cup playoffs?


----------



## Max

False. I am deeply unconcerned about hockey. This may change in my 89th year, when the Leafs actually threaten to possibly get almost sort of close to maybe winning that giant oversized furshlugginer cup. In the meantime, I would rather discuss just about anything else.

The poster below me below me believes global warming is a hoax.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Last time I checked my head wasn't jammed up my posterior.

The poster below me is raking out the yard this weekend.


----------



## Max

False. I am going to Ottawa to straighten out and clean up Parliament Hill.

OK, so really it's my mother's birthday.

The poster below me is experiencing their own birthday today.


----------



## The Doug

False. My brother is _experiencing_ his birthday today though.

The poster below likes wishing others happy birthday, but prefers that others not return the gesture.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I can't stand the fuss, but don't mind to make a fuss over others.

The poster below me is still shoveling snow today.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I have heard of this "snow." It is white, yes? And falls, how do you say, from the sky? In truth, the local mountains--you know, the ones I can see from my living room window--received a lovely dusting yesterday. Here at 40m above sea level, my shoveling is reserved for meetings now.

The poster below has a tetherball story.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. I hated tetherball. End of story.

The poster below me doesn't get the point of yoga.


----------



## Sonal

False. I used to do some yoga. There are several possible points, depending on your 'flavour' of yoga, but for me, it's best as a moving meditation with the added bonus of increasing flexibilty.... you need a good teacher to really get the point of yoga, though, and sadly, there are very few of those.

The poster below me teaches in some capacity.


----------



## Max

True. I teach others that it is always best to ignore my insights and advice.

The poster below me is in fascinated by canal systems.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, the Erie Canal. I also teach, but I just missed Sonals posting.

The poster below me has experienced the same problem as I just did when they just missed a question that was quite relevant to their schema (i.e., background of knowledge and experiences).


----------



## Sonal

True. Has happened a few times.

The poster below me often has trouble figuring out a true/false statement to post for next poster in this game. (Um, did that make sense?)


----------



## Max

Oh, so true, so true.

The poster below me fudges the truth on occasion - but denies doing so.


----------



## SINC

I do not.

The poster below always tells the truth, except for a couple of little details.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... at times.

The poster below me has turned out just as they imagined they would when they were 17.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I didn't spend much time prognosticating at 17 so I'd be pretty surprised about where I am now.

The poster below me is a hypochondriac.


----------



## Max

False. I wish I was... might take my mind off of other things.

The poster below me is infallible when it's most urgently needed.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm most fallible when I'm most urgently needed.


----------



## Sonal

True and false. I can read it easily, but I have trouble writing it.

The poster below me is an artist of some kind.


----------



## The Doug

True. I'm not sure what kind though.

The poster below is lucky to have a day off work today.


----------



## scandy

Thats right... but its sideways snowing and there is no end in sight... 

The poster below me wishes he could grow a sweet moustache like "The Doug"


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I resemble that remark.

The poster below me has had the same style of facial hair for over a year.


----------



## Sonal

True. Aside from my eyebrows and eyelashes, I don't have facial hair.

The poster below me is amused by the occasional male-centric post on this forum.


----------



## Max

False. I am outraged - outraged, I tell you!

The poster below me is given to flying off the handle for the slightest of reasons.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. It takes something like, oh, say, a busted car window to really get me upset.  

The poster below me doesn't want to jinx the nice weather by pulling out their summer clothes.


----------



## Sonal

False. But I had to pull out my summer clothing anyway when I went to Egypt.

The poster below me has a really cute pair of sandals.


----------



## Max

False. You should see the ones I'm wearing right now for working in my painting studio - left over from my trip to Mexico six years ago and spattered in paint. Filthy, I tell you! Also very comfortable... and expendable.

The poster below me considers cute sandals a great starting point.


----------



## Ena

True, I always plan my outfit of the day around my sandals. 

The poster below me knows the names of the regulars at Pomeroy's Wine Bar.


----------



## Kazak

False, unless they're Norm and Cliff.

The poster below would choose fame over fortune.


----------



## The Doug

False. Just give me money. That's what I want.

The poster below says it's thirteen o'clock. Well that's quite a shock.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'll put up my Dukes for 25 o'clock.

The poster below hopes there's no thugs in our house.


----------



## The Doug

False, unless it's a kitchen in suburbia one bright Saturday morning.

The poster below yearns to relive their dance hall days.


----------



## Ena

True. Doing the twist on the horse hair floors on a Saturday night was a wonderful experience.

The poster below me has a soul patch/smig just like George Stroumboulopoulos.


----------



## drehleierguy

Possibly... but maybe not where you'd expect it to be.

The poster below me believes that serial music involves All-Bran.


----------



## i4detail

Serial Music? Does that involve Schoenbran? 

The poster below me has performed Music for a Revolution by Kosugi. And is now regretting it.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me is a karaoke fiend.


----------



## Kazak

Words cannot express how false that is.

The poster below fell in love with a Mexican girl in Rosa's cantina.


----------



## The Doug

False. I was too busy admiring my white sport coat.

The poster below has a lust for life.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I think you mistook my lust for love.

The poster below wants to be good--is that not enough?


----------



## Sonal

False. I'm good enough, smart enough, and gosh darn it, people like me.

The poster below me believes that nobody likes him/her, everybody hates him/her, and thinks he/she'll go eat worms.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below me knows how to eat fried worms.


----------



## SINC

True. Same way as spaghetti.

The poster below is not particularly fond of worms, fried, raw or baked.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Rule of thumbs for me is that if it can't go on a bagel, or is good for the garden soil, I tend not to eat it regardless of how it is cooked.

The poster below me is cooks well and enjoys cooking for others.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I have a party coming up on May 4th, lunch is to be served and you're all invited.

The poster below me is too embarrassed to use coupons in a restaurant, like 10% off your meal.


----------



## SINC

False, although it was true years ago. Wouldn't be caught dead with one.

Different now though, fixed income retirement and all.

The poster below takes great pride in keeping his or her shoes polished and shiny.


----------



## Ena

True. Used to polish school uniform shoes every Sunday and have kept up the habit of looking after footwear.

The poster below me shops in used clothing stores.


----------



## drehleierguy

Whenever I can! Clothes are over-rated in any case.

The poster below me frequently dines on live mollusks.


----------



## cap10subtext

Been known to knock back a bivalve or two...

The poster below me questions their own sanity more often than the sanity of others.


----------



## SINC

False, I'm alright, but not so sure about you.

The poster below never buys shoes with laces.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I never buy lace with shoeses.

The poster below is amazed that this thread has reached 1000+ posts.


----------



## The Doug

False. Nothing amazes me anymore.

The poster below wants to move to Australia.


----------



## Max

False. I do want someone to move to Australia, though. I can hope, I can hope.

The poster below me is an avid canoeist.


----------



## SINC

False, I once sat in one of those tippy things well over 50 years back and felt instantly vulnerable. I've never set foot in one since.

The poster below is considered to be a professional pie taster by their family.


----------



## drehleierguy

And don't you forget it!

The poster below me thinks that 'oil sands' might be a recipe for shortbread.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The poster below me thinks that 'oil sands' might be a recipe for shortbread." True, but here in Newfoundland and Labrador, we call them Fort McMurry Muffins.

The poster below me is cutting back on sweets and treats this summer.


----------



## Max

True. But then again, we're on a general austerity plan until further notice.

The poster below me feels sufficiently cushioned to comfortably ride out the economic slow-down.


----------



## Kazak

False. I've got the wrong kind of cushioning--the kind that would help me cut down on sweets and treats, for instance.

The poster below, like me, is really curious to know who Max would like to see go to Australia (if it's not prying).


----------



## Max

False. It's really none of my business.

The poster below me is often confused by the quicksilver exchanges of Ehmac.


----------



## mrjimmy

True... I mean false, I mean true-_ish_

The poster below me thinks those kids should pull up their damn pants.


----------



## Max

Oh, so true. Years from now they're going to be slapping thier foreheads saying, "what was I thinking?"

The poster below me not only remembers bell-bottoms the first time they came around - they actually _owned and wore them_.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I was around for their comeback reunion tour. Lucky me.

The poster below me owned at least one hypercolor shirt.


----------



## Sonal

True. Way back when.... no idea what happened to it.

The poster below me has had a scary perm.


----------



## Max

False. Not ever. For that matter, been shaving me noggin clean once a week since 1990. But have I had scary hair? Boy howdy!

The poster below me has hairy forearms.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. Not chimp hairy, but hairy.

The poster below me knows someone named Harry.


----------



## Sonal

False, though I know *of* a Harry. His last name is Dick. (No, I'm not kidding--teacher at my friend's high school.)

The person below me knows someone with a funny name.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Jason and Joanie Jinglestars (they got married at Woodstock and legally changed their last names). They were going to name their first born, Moonbeam, but I think that John Robert Jinglestars is on his birth certificate.

The poster below me would like to change their first name.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am quite happy with my first name. I know several people whose names I would like to change, though. Isn't there a form I can fill out for this or something?

The poster below irons their socks.


----------



## Sonal

True, at times. Having an unusual name (for this culture) can be irritating at times.

The poster below me knows several people with the same first name as them.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. But they spell their first name with a "k". My name ends with a "c".

The poster below me, as I was, was born in an exotic foreign city.


----------



## SINC

True, Lafleche, Saskatchewan. 

The poster below gets a big kick outta giving smart ass answers in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me has a friend born in Lafleche, Saskatchewan .... or Reno, Nevada.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. That guy who owes me $5 on the other hand...

The poster below me has never played poker but secretly thinks they'd be really good at it (probably from watching Rounders).


----------



## SINC

False. Played one Friday night in the 60s. Lost a week's pay in six hours, all $35 of it.

Learned my lesson. Never played again ever.

The poster below play Texas Hold 'Em at the casino.


----------



## Kazak

False. Never been inside a casino (a condition I equate with never having been stung by a bee, either).

The poster below has also never been stung by a winged insect.


----------



## The Doug

False. Been stung plenty of times.

The poster below was astounded to find a giant partially-deflated pig in their backyard this morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

fFaalth, it wuth lar..larga..BIG an pinK an it wuthh talkin to mee *hic*

The poster below enjoys fine wine from time to time.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me enjoys terrible wine from time to time.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. But it has to follow the fine stuff.

The poster below me returns their empties.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, how else do you think I can afford more beer?

The poster below me composts at home and uses it in their garden.


----------



## drehleierguy

True!

The poster below me dances like Fred Astaire.


----------



## The Doug

False. I dance like a turnip.

The poster below loves the smell of beeswax.


----------



## SINC

True, and especially in beeswax candles made by a disabled chap in on his parents honey farm in Nipawin, Saskatchewan.

The poster below prefers liquid over solid honey in their cupboard.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Give me solid honey any day. Yum! I'm going to buy some tomorrow!

The poster below me loves condiments and has many.


----------



## MissGulch

True. Ketchup is for cowards. 

The poster below me thinks of condoms when somebody says the word "condiments."


----------



## Max

True. Sometimes, anyway. Especially when I consider French's Mustard. And Dijon... well, it just sounds perfectly _naughty._ And hot, too!

Like myself, the poster below me does not relish relish.


----------



## Sonal

False. I do relish relish.

The poster below me goes cookoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## mrjimmy

False, but the Captain Crunch...mmmmmm......

The poster below me uses the barbeque year round.


----------



## SINC

False, no way I'm going out there at 40 below when I can call for Chinese food from the comfort of my arm chair.

The poster below is going out for a special meal this weekend.


----------



## cap10subtext

Probably false.

The poster below me is going to take up a new hobby this summer just to get outside more.


----------



## Sonal

Probably true. Intending to take up running and planning to get a scooter.

The poster below me has seasonal allergies.


----------



## Max

False. Thankfully.

The poster below me enjoys fishing.


----------



## Sonal

False, thankfully. 

The poster below me is a fish.


----------



## MissGulch

False, although my ancestors may have been (debatable).

The poster below me watched his/her weight all winter, and is ready for the summer swimsuit season and looks fabulous!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too untrue. I lost 20 pounds shoveling snow this winter, but since winter does not end for another month, there is no "summer swimsuit season" here in St.John's.

The poster below me accepts the way they look.


----------



## cap10subtext

True in that I'm content knowing there's somethings that won't change, false in the way that I try to improve how I look and feel through better living.

The poster below me doesn't see the point in putting ones hardware in their signature.


----------



## SINC

True, never did and don't care what you post with as long as it's a Mac. 

The poster below likes to keep some humour in their daily lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............ albeit spelled "humor" and with an inclusion of Yiddish and Jewish Vaudeville jokes that my son/wife don't understand.

The poster below me enjoyed watching Uncle Miltie, Red Skelton, Jack Benny, Your Show of Shows, etc, when they were younger.


----------



## SINC

True, loved them all.

The poster below has never heard of Uncle Miltie, Red Skelton, Jack Benny, Your Show of Shows, etc.


----------



## Kazak

False. My parents told me all about them. (tee hee)

The poster below knows why today is a good day to be a pagan.


----------



## SINC

False, I have no idea and don't really care. 

The poster below is watching a good movie and only happened to notice this post during a pause to use the bathroom and get a refill of refreshments.


----------



## Sonal

False. I am watching some bad TV while I do laundry and tidy.

The poster below me hates doing laundry.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I like to wear clean clothes so I do it reluctantly .......... in cold water.

The poster below me likes the smell and feel of clothes that have dried naturally in the sun and summer-time breezes.


----------



## Ena

True. One of life's simple pleasures is the smell of solar dried clothes. 

The poster below me wishes their neighbour would stop using sneeze inducing scented dryer fabric softener. That or move their dryer vent.


----------



## radical53

false i loove older subdivisions with large lots!

The poster below me has an awesome mac, but wishes AMD made a cpu for mac as well as Intel (everybody know competition speeds up innovation)


----------



## drehleierguy

False. I'm having way more fun with my XO laptop these days to worry about that sort of thing. 

The poster below me believes that Dr. G really looks like Mark Twain (I do).


----------



## SINC

False, I have his photo and it's not even close.

The poster below is up far past their bedtime.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I got up a couple of hours ago.

The poster below me thinks that Dr.G. is Mark Twain, and hires underlings to do his postings day and night, and that he actually hates doxies.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, how else could you have almost 30,000 posts and false, who could possibly hate a doxie?

The poster below me likes cereal for breakfast.


----------



## The Doug

True, but I don't always have time for breakfast at home during the week, and cereal at the office... that's just _wrong!_

The poster below just can't get enough Canned Hamm.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below however, likes


----------



## cap10subtext

False! I've made my feelings on junk mail pretty clear. Bloody Vikings.

The poster below me knows that baked beans are off.


----------



## Kazak

False. 

The poster below knows that Chipmunks Are Go.


----------



## The Doug

True, and it's sheer madness of course.

The poster below has a mouldy piece of cheese in the fridge.


----------



## MissGulch

True, and I'm keeping it around to fight my next infection (so goes the American medical system these days).

The poster below me has taken a polygraph test.


----------



## Kazak

False, but can you believe me?

The poster below is glad it's May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. May 24th is the end of winter (we hope) here in St.John's.

The poster below me does not mind hot weather during the Summer months of July and August.


----------



## Sonal

True. I'll take hot weather over cold weather anytime.

The poster below me does not like the weather today.


----------



## Dayto

False...The weather is beautiful today, perfect weather for a hangover 

The poster below me is going dancing tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I hate to dance.

The poster below me remembers being scared when they were young by horror movies on TV.


----------



## cap10subtext

Very true but now I love horror movies.

The poster below me loves stand up comedy.


----------



## SINC

True, but not today's brand of smut.

The poster below is a fan of the National Geographic TV channel.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. National Geographic TV and NG Magazine are sources of quality education.

The poster below me still has a great deal to learn about our world.


----------



## drehleierguy

Absolutely! The more I learn, the more there is to learn.

The poster below me believes that the city is the soul made manifest. Or perhaps the sole made almondine.


----------



## MissGulch

False, although cities tend to wear out the soles in my shoes.

The poster below me tends to admire his or her reflection on the blank side of the disk before popping in the CD or DVD in the machine.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, but in that warped funhouse kind of way.

The poster below me has been to Coney Island.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, dozens of times. I still fondly remember the Tuesday night fireworks displays and the Nathans hot dogs. Ah, fond, fond memories.

The poster below me has walked across the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## SINC

False, nor has anyone ever tired to sell me it.

The poster below has sat on the bench in Yellowstone waiting for Olde Faithful to erupt.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but it's on my to do list.

The poster below me already has a camping trip planned for the summer.


----------



## Kazak

True, sort of. I have a trip partially planned.

The poster below has received more warnings than tickets.


----------



## The Doug

False. I've never received either.

The poster below doesn't like golf. Nope.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I'm staring at my golf clubs. I can hear them begging to be used.

The poster below me would rather watch grass grow than watch golf on TV.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I find the green glow and the soft talking very soothing.

The poster below me is contemplating a vehicle change based on gas prices.


----------



## Kazak

Already did so back in January.

The poster below is going to a high school reunion this year.


----------



## Max

False. I'd rather watch paint dry.

The poster below me loves carpentry, hates painting.


----------



## The Doug

False. I love both but sadly I haven't done as much carpentry work as I have painting over the past few years. I'll likely set that right this summer though.  

The poster below has a favourite brand of house paint and never uses anything else, even if it's less expensive.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, it's called Lead-O and it always makes me feel funny.

The poster below me is feeling funny.


----------



## SINC

False, neither funny odd, or funny ha-ha.

The poster below did not win the Lotto 649 last night.


----------



## Kazak

True. Last time I checked, one's chances of willing are infintessimally larger when one buys a ticket.

The poster below has a food ritual that he/she is willing to share with us.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I like to wear a porkchop belt when I'm walking through a... wait a minute, I mean False.

The poster below me likes hats.


----------



## MissGulch

False, although I understand that Pepe le Pew wouldn't be the same without his beret.

The poster below me is a cyborg (definition: has an artificial body part of some kind).


----------



## SINC

True. I have two titanium stents implanted in my heart.

The poster below is going to look up what a stent is now.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Knew what they are already.

The poster below me hopes to live until the age of 90.


----------



## Kazak

I think this has come up elsewhere, but true, as long as my brain is still functioning.

The poster below thinks _The Star-Spangled Banner_ kicks _O Canada_'s butt (not the country--just the anthem).


----------



## SINC

True. Haven't sung or recognized our "new" anthem since they changed the words and ruined it some years back. (Couldn't if I wanted to as I no longer know the words.) Never even stand for it anymore, it ain't mine and I have zero respect for it. It ain't Canada's original. Rubbish is what it is.

The poster below has no idea why I resent our "new" anthem so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I like both national anthems, and find the Canadian anthem easier to sing. 

The poster below me would like to live in the US.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Next!!!


----------



## Kazak

Hmm. Okay . . .

The poster below keeps important documents in various places with no special fire or theft safety provisions (but still knows where they all are).


----------



## Max

False. I keep all of the important stuff in one place, in this old oven I have. Hey, wait a second...

The poster below me has a microwave oven but has no idea why.


----------



## SINC

False, I have two, one in the house and one in the motor home and use them both. (Gotta have nachos you know!)

The poster below has no idea.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I mean, true... I mean... What?

The poster below me has some idea.


----------



## The Doug

True. I always have at least _some_ idea. 

The poster below is an ideologue.


----------



## Max

True. I despise ideologies. Unfortunately for me, that too is an ideology. Oh dear.

The poster below me thinks it's entirely possible to think too much.


----------



## SINC

I think that may be true, or wait a minute, I think that could be false, but then again . . .

The poster below gave up thinking about this issue.


----------



## Max

False! I can't stop.

The poster below me can't wait for this thread to die.


----------



## kps

True, although I doubt it.

The poster below me will kill it.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am committed to _not_ killing it. At least, not on purpose.

The poster below has more then $100 in change in a big ol' jar.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. When the jar gets filled up with pennies, nickels and dimes, I bring it, and some other non-perisable foods down to the local food bank.

The poster below me is financially able to retire now.


----------



## Max

Stop it Doc, you're killing me here.

The poster below me embraces the philosophy of tithing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Max. Forgot that part of the Hippocratic Oath (although I am not a physician).

Διαιτήμασί τε χρήσομαι ἐπ' ὠφελείῃ καμνόντων κατὰ δύναμιν καὶ κρίσιν ἐμὴν, ἐπὶ δηλήσει δὲ καὶ ἀδικίῃ εἴρξειν.

"I will prescribe regimens for the good of my patients according to my ability and my judgment and never do harm to anyone."

The poster below me has not seen a doctor in over a year.


----------



## SINC

I wish. False.

The poster below is watching golf on TV this afternoon.


----------



## Kazak

False, I've seen two. And, for non-medical reasons (so far), I'm dating a nurse.

The poster below can never tell whether a waiter/waitress is interested or just working for a tip.


----------



## Max

False. Those days are over for me. No one is "interested" in me any longer. Boo hoo. But I do believe in tipping well for good service.

The poster below me thinks accountants are underappreciated.


----------



## The Doug

False. I have to work on occasion with several accountants and I would find it hard to appreciate them more than I already do.

The poster below has to deliver bad news to people as part of their job.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, thank goodness. I think that's an aspect I try to avoid in my employment.

The poster below me has been know to "shoot the messenger" on occasion when getting bad news.


----------



## SINC

True. I mean who hasn't?

The poster below has been thinking about having a certain item for lunch all morning long.


----------



## Max

False. But now I'm thinking on it...

The poster below me is a fan of new country.


----------



## Sonal

False.

The poster below me has fond memories of the Old Country.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, my family has been here for four hundred years; more if you count the indigenous branches...

The poster below me has been listening to more Old School Disco these days because the newer music is quite frankly, boring to all get out...


----------



## Max

False. I never attended that school so I can't get too enthused about it.

The poster below me thinks punk and new wave were a waste of time and vinyl.


----------



## Macfury

False: Punk and New Wave are the only saving grace of 30 yeards of musical drivel.

The poster below me wears a wig and dark glasses while shopping at Wal-Mart.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I usually shop at Wal-Mart with a trench coat sans pants...

The poster below me still wears a flower pot on their head, and likes to whip it good, a la Devo...


----------



## Max

False, but I saw Devo at the Elmo, where we stood on tables and pogo'ed our drunken butts off... does that count? I still have the original marble LP to show for it.

The poster below me loves Glass Tiger and forgives them for that silly name.


----------



## Macfury

False: I did forget them when they'd gone.

The poster below me believes that Hell's Kitchen is an unscripted reality show.


----------



## The Doug

False. Like hell it (or anything else on television) is.

The poster below will now provide a Sartre quote containing the word _hell_.


----------



## Macfury

True: "After completing the manuscript for The Condemned of Altona, I feel like hell," said Jean-Paul Sartre.


The poster below me has eaten Pork Rinds.


----------



## Kazak

False, but there are worse things:

Homer: When you're in my house you do what I tell you. Now butter your bacon!
Bart: Yes sir.
Homer: Now bacon up that sausage!
Bart: But Dad, my heart hurts!
Homer: Doooo it...

The poster below used to read and enjoy "Life in Hell" before the arrival of The Simpsons.


----------



## Max

False. The Simpsons only brought more joy to my life.

The poster below me thought Peanuts was the best daily comic.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, in the 60's when the relationship between Lucy and Peppermint Patty was still in the closet.

Dilbert is probably the best now, if only because it is an accurate description of many workplaces!

The poster below me is going to Wang Chung tonight...


----------



## SINC

False, I'm not gonna wang anything tonight or any other night. Gave it up years ago.

The poster below giggles at funny stories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. I am thinking of one now, and chuckling to myself.

The poster below me is in a good mood right now, for no real reason. He or she is just feeling good .............. and is smiling.


----------



## Sonal

True. 

The poster below me is having a terrific day.


----------



## Macfury

Yes. I am kicking ass as necessary.

The poster below me fears the wrath of MasterBlaster.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me is put off television entirely by the commercials.


----------



## Kazak

False, I find the commercials less objectionable than the programming.

The poster below believes the best thing about our continuing ties to England happens this coming Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since it is a provincial holiday here in NL.

The poster below me will celebrate Victoria Day in Victoria, BC.


----------



## The Doug

False. I will not celebrate Victoria Day in Victoria B.C. - nor will I celebrate _la Journée des Patriotes_ here in La Swell Province.

The poster below doesn't care what "day" it is, as long as it's a day off work.


----------



## screature

False. Week days off are better than week-end days off, cause I don't work on the week-ends anway.

The poster below me works on week-ends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. Still, being a teleprofessor gives me the opportunity to teach whenever I want each day of the week.

The person below me is/wants to be a telecommuter.


----------



## Max

True. Alas, in my line of work it's quite impossible. Too much face time is necessary for last-minute decisions right up to the moment the director yells "action!"

The poster below me already telecommutes but... finds something's missing.


----------



## SINC

True, and it's usually bits of my memory.

The poster below needs a new belt, but has put off the purchase for weeks now.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> True, and it's usually bits of my memory.
> 
> The poster below needs a new belt, but has put off the purchase for weeks now.


True. My pants fell down and I lost them (a la guytoronto) and until I can find them, the belt would just be jewellery, as in the family kind.  

The poster below me found my pants and is holding them for ransom.


----------



## Sonal

True. And if you ever want to see them again, you'll pay up.

The poster below me aspires to be a pantnapper.


----------



## Max

False. Surely there are other lines of work more befitting a person of my stature.

The person below me is tired of bussing tables.


----------



## Kazak

Never done it, but, man, am I tired of tabling busses.

The poster below wants to write the Great Canadian Novel.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. But I'd sure like to read it.

The poster below me likes Bill Bryson.


----------



## The Doug

True - I don't know him personally of course, but I greatly enjoy his writing.

The poster below doesn't know what a _mojo _is, exactly, but is nonetheless pretty certain they haven't lost theirs.


----------



## Kazak

Not only is my mojo just fine, but also "my charisma is growing like mountain flower in springtime."

The poster below still finds/used to find Susan Sarandon to be a mojo-enhancer.


----------



## Corbeau

True. Is it because she's tall, a redhead, older or all of the above?

The poster below me just googled images of Susan Sarandon.


----------



## Max

False. Although now that you mention it...

The poster below me would rather watch _Survivor_ than discuss old Susan whatshername.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Oh definitely false.

The poster below thinks there are curmudgeonly contrarians afoot in ehMac.


----------



## The Doug

True. There are. Myself, although I'm not much of a contrarian, I enjoy my curmudgeonly moments. 

The poster below is all sweetness and light.


----------



## MissGulch

True, I consume a lot of Sweet 'n Low. 

The poster below me is into composting, and has worm friends with names.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I have my doubts about Fluffy and Muffy ........ not sure if they are worms, or a toy that was brought outside by the doxies. 

The poster below me is an organic gardner.


----------



## Max

False. Although I paint in an organic style. Close enough? No? Drat.

The poster below me is an organist.


----------



## SINC

False. I deny that emphatically.

The poster below needs to replace their wallet which is in tatters.


----------



## Kazak

False. Thrashed yes, in tatters no. I choose to believe that the "murse" (call it what you will) I started using last fall will help prolong the life of the wallet within, along with my iPod, phone, keys, and Altoids.

The poster below would die before using a murse, man-bag, [insert other names that are desperate attempts to masculinize the item] etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "Death before dishonor". Actually, I don't carry much other than my wallet and keys, so my pockets are fine.

The poster below me shall watch Lost tonight.


----------



## The Doug

False. I shan't.

The poster below doesn't intend to watch any television at all this evening.


----------



## Max

False. I am expected to watch some TV, so we can steal the best of what's out there and put it to our own nefarious purposes.

The poster below me has six working televisions.


----------



## Macfury

Exactly True: a 1974 Quasar B&W portable, a 1982 Sony 14" Trinitrons, a 2002 Sony Wega, a 1993 RCA Marine television, a 1992 Phillips monster and some little dinky thing someone left behind.

The poster below me will watch only colour programming.


----------



## Max

False. "Turner Classics, baby," as my baby is fond of saying.

The poster below me only watches guy movies and sports.


----------



## Adrian.

False, I watch Gray's Anatomy.

The poster below me is a couch potato and has a fridge and microwave built into his sofa.


----------



## The Doug

False. Like, _way_.

The poster below watches less than four hours of television per week.


----------



## Macfury

True: I sit in front of the TV, but rarely watch it.

The poster below me was once frightened by a large reptile.


----------



## SINC

True, but only if an Iguana counts. Ugly critters indeed.

The poster below is thinking about tossing a bag or Orville's popcorn in the microwave.


----------



## Corbeau

False. As in never, until at least they figure out a way to make butter flavour taste like butter.

The poster below me is drinking beer.


----------



## Max

False. But I just finished one. I may have another before retiring for the night. Corona Light.

The poster below me likes micro-brew beers.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Beer in general is the best thing ever ever ever. Micro breweries are like perfect perfectionism. Or so I've been known to say after a few pints.  

The poster below me prefers red over white wine.


----------



## Macified

True and false. I bounce back and forth.

The poster below me will only drink single-malt.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I also drink water, coffee and wine.

The poster below me is loves Mexican food.


----------



## SINC

True, but it doesn't like me.

The poster below has decided to not purchase gas this week.


----------



## Macified

True, but my car is thinking otherwise. $1.25 in Markham yesterday afternoon.

The poster below me is getting away for the weekend.


----------



## Kazak

False. Neither am I anchors aweigh for the weekend or getting _oy vey_ for the weekend. With weather like this, I wouldn't want to be anywhere but here.

The poster below (still) thinks OJ is innocent.


----------



## SINC

False. Yeah, right, him and Robert Blake too.

The poster below is going to play their first golf round of the season tomorrow.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, more false than anyone would ever believe. I'd rather vote for McGuilty's Fiberals than to play golf.

The poster below me is getting ready for a big, juicy BBQ steak dinner...


----------



## The Doug

False. I got Fettucine Alfredo, garlic bread, and red wine for dinner. Quite juicy in its own way.

The poster below may ask themself "_well, how did I get here?_"


----------



## Adrian.

True. I asked my father how babies are made today.

The poster below me is an environmental terrorist.


----------



## MissGulch

True, although it's probably proper to call me a "terrorista" being that I'm female. 

The poster below me is eagerly awaiting for Master Blaster's official smackdown thread to fill up with insults.


----------



## Kazak

False. The art of the truly spectacular insult died out decades ago. Now we must get by with sarcasm that depends entirely on delivery for meaning, and infantile mud-slinging.

The poster below knows what Churchill replied to the woman who said, "If you were my husband, I'd poison your tea."


----------



## The Doug

True. I do.

The poster below is a scaredy cat.


----------



## SINC

Meow.

The poster below is planning on a BBQ today, but not steak.


----------



## Macified

True quick lunch at the cottage before we head home.

The poster below me doesn't mind that it was cold and rainy this weekend.


----------



## Adrian.

FALSE! I despise this rain and coldness. I want to move to Chad right now.

The poster below me likes Pecan Pie (It is so good it deserves to be capitalised.)


----------



## Max

False. I am utterly indifferent to it and to all pies in general. I am not a pie guy.

The poster below me is a jello lover.


----------



## SINC

True. But why do I associate it with my hospital stays?

The poster below prefers long sleeved shirts over short, even in the summer.


----------



## The Doug

True. In summer you can roll 'em up outside, then roll 'em down again inside when the air conditioning at the office (which you cannot adjust) is on _way_ too high.

The poster below is diglottic.


----------



## Kazak

True. I am fluent in English and music.

The poster below is ambilecherous (able to make passes with either hand).


----------



## cap10subtext

True if that's what that word means.

The poster below me broke an aglet today.


----------



## Sonal

False. I don't wear shoes with laces.

The poster below me doesn't wear shoes with laces.


----------



## SINC

False. The only shoes I own that don't have laces are my sandals.

The poster below takes the dishes out of the dishwasher while they're still hot.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I use the energy save option, and allow the dishes to air dry without heat while still in the dishwasher. 

The poster below me hangs their clothes outside on a line.


----------



## Sonal

False. I live in a condo apartment--no where to run a clothesline to hang clothes.

The poster below me is hungry right now.


----------



## Macified

True, getting ready for lunch.

The poster below me eats only one "real" meal per day. The remaining nutritional intake comes in the form of snacks.


----------



## Max

False. I get plenty of food during the day... too much, in fact. A perk of the contract is that we are fed brekkie (provided one gets in early enough and the shooting crew hasn't devoured it all), hot "substantials" around ten, and then enormous catered lunches at 12:30... and on top of that you can snack like crazy if that's what you want... fruit, junk food, pop, bottomless cups 'o java. I gain 10-15 lbs without even thinking about it. Come the end of shooting season I slim down again.

The poster below me loves pasta bars.


----------



## Corbeau

False. I like bars period.

The poster below me has, somewhere, a barstool with an imprint of his (her?) ass on it.


----------



## Kazak

False, I am not an imbiber.

The poster below has, somewhere, a face . . . oh, never mind.

The poster below is having an allergy attack right now.


----------



## SINC

False, my allergies are under control.

The poster below found a penny on the street yesterday.


----------



## Macified

False, but I did find a quarter in the washing machine.

The poster below me knows where all the missing socks go.


----------



## The Doug

True. They are all in Langley, B.C.

The poster below hasn't had socks in years.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm getting the socks everyone else is missing. This includes some mindbending socks, some holey socks, some hot socks, and, regrettably, some smelly socks. For a man my age, I have lots of good socks.

The poster below has been to a drive-in (and may have had socks there).


----------



## Adrian.

True. Drive ins are fun. I will not comment on the socks. 

The poster below me wants UN intervention in Myanamar (Burma).


----------



## Sonal

True. My dad grew up there, and I have visited there, and the military junta simply needs to go.... in fact, if the US wants to police the world, THIS would be a great place for them to invade and free the people from their oppressive government.

The poster below me had no idea where Myanmar was prior to 2007.


----------



## Macfury

False. It is in the same place as it was after 2007.

The poster below me holds a patent on an invention that has neever earned them a dime.


----------



## MissGulch

Patently false. I do not hold a patent. 

The poster below me doesn't like new fangled names, and refers to places with updated names like Myanmar as Burma and Zimbabwe as Rhodesia, Mumbai as Bombay, and Beijing as Peking.


----------



## The Doug

False. I hardly ever refer to places at all. No problem!

The poster below remembers when Nissan was Datsun.


----------



## Max

True. I also remember when Hyundai was a new brand name in North America.

The poster below me loves the new(ish) Volkswagen Beetle.


----------



## Macified

False. My wife loves them (has one actually). I am only luke-warmish for sentimental reasons.

The poster below me can name the "high-end" variants of Toyota, Nissan and Honda.


----------



## Adrian.

True. Infinity, Lexus and Acura.

The poster below me knows the inspiration for Lambourghini model names.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, so I looked it up.

The poster below me loves the Indy 500.


----------



## SINC

False, even though I am a classic car enthusiast and collector, I draw the line at watching cars go around in circles. Boring.

The poster below got up late this morning and had to skip breakfast.


----------



## Adrian.

I was in Windsor yesterday and saw me a big ol' hemi cuda. Purdy.

True. I had a coffee for breakfast. Now I am hungry and going to Second Cup.

The poster below is getting annoyed how only 4 people keep posting on this thread.


----------



## EvanPitts

False - it keeps the thread in the GetNew list, so that I can interrupt for an important message from our sponsors...

The poster below me has a strange urge to listen to some hard core 70's Disco...


----------



## The Doug

True, sometimes that nostalgia itch has got to be scratched.

The poster below will survive, hey hey.


----------



## Sonal

True. As long as I know how to love, I know I'm still alive.

The poster below me thinks there's too many fish in the sea.


----------



## Max

Nope. There's not enough.

The poster below me is into leather.


----------



## SINC

True, but only when I sit in my 4 x 4.

The poster below loves to wear Crocs on the weekend.


----------



## Sonal

False. I only wear Crocs while travelling to strange lands where I might step in strange things.

The poster below me prefers to be barefoot.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, though I am somewhat ambivalent to whether you are pregnant and in the kitchen or not.

The poster below me is wondering why we are having so many rainy days, but with only enough actual rain to be irritating...


----------



## Adrian.

True. Oh god, this rain is ticking my clock the wrong way.

The poster below me thinks that Stephen Harper is an idiot and butt buddies with Bush.


----------



## Kazak

A qualified true, since your claims are only hyperbolically and metaphorically accurate, respectively.

The poster below is, according to Adrian, one of The Four (whether we are Fab, Fantastic, or just verbally Flatulent is, of course, a matter of opinion).


----------



## EvanPitts

True on the first count, even though it is a very real insult to idiots.
False on the second count, because Bush prefers macho Latino men if possible. (Though they may have "experimented")

The poster below me is wondering whether the next stupid act of the Government is going to come from King Harpo and his band of retards, or from McGuilty and his band of thieves. (One has to wonder whether Smitherman or McGuilty wants the sex change first...)

*EDIT* Oooops, too long in posting... I am a queue jumper!

I have nothing to do with the number four... Though if everything works out, it will have taken me FOUR years to get the MRI on my shoulder done! (Hence the comment above.)

The poster below doesn't know whether to reply to the above statement, or to reply to this statement, of which there is no real content of any substance because I am a queue jumper that answered the phone. (Some ship's captain wants me to go on a free vacation)...


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below doesn't even care about either Harper or McGinty.


----------



## EvanPitts

False - I am troubled by the fact that life in this neighbourhood is headed up by the Three Stooges of Government: (Harpo, McGuilty and Eisenburger). Lucky for the dude above that he hails from Alberta, where really, you only have Harpo to deal with as far as mental retards. Plus there are jobs, unlike here where the trifecta works against business or progress of any form.

The poster below me had better remember to go pick up the wife/girlfriend tonight, or there will be no special nookies...


----------



## Sonal

False. I am the girlfriend... it's very hard to forget to pick myself up.

The poster below me has or once had hair that grew past their shoulders.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. Now it grows on my shoulders.

The poster below is wondering where all those grey hairs came from.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, so very true... And not only a few grey hairs, but those mutant extra stiff, extra long grey eyebrow hairs that nearly poke my girlfriend's eyes out.

The poster below is wondering why people bother watching American Idol...


----------



## Adrian.

False. To see Simon be a complete ass jerk and get a million dollars and episode to do it.

The poster below me has had a serious run in with the law.


----------



## Max

False. I've only had comic run-ins with the law. But it wasn't so funny way back in the day, mind you.

The poster below me thinks we ought to trash the Young Offenders Act.


----------



## SINC

True, and very nearly a custom made statement for me.

The poster below worries that Canadian society is changing with too many gangs and guns.


----------



## Kazak

Partially true. Canadian society (Western society in general) is changing, but for more sweeping reasons than gangs and guns. Specifically, I think we have embarked on a wide-scale social experiment with portable, affordable, powerful electronic devices with no concept whatsoever of where the experiment will take us. (I am aware this is an odd thing to say in an online message board.) The changes I see in high school classrooms must be manifesting themselves in domestic and work settings as well, with results that are hard to anticipate, but don't bode well right now.

Deep breath.

The poster below enjoys this thread more when it's silly and lighthearted.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Thought provoking ideas are needed more often, not less.

The poster below me wonders what they would be doing at this instant if the internet didn't exist.


----------



## Kazak

False: "Andre, a simple peasant, had only one thing on his mind as he crept along the East wall: Andre creep... Andre creep... Andre creep."

The poster below would love to win the Bulwer-Lytton contest.


----------



## Lawrence

False...I couldn't write bad fiction if I tried.

The poster below me wants to buy an eco friendly vehicle,
But is waiting for the best technology to come out first and at the cheapest price.


----------



## SINC

Hey Dave, welcome to your thread! 

False. I have bought my last vehicle.

The poster below had wondered how long it would be until the thread founder made an appearance.


----------



## Kazak

True. See April 1:


Kazak said:


> The poster below is wondering when dolawren will check in on his creation _i.e._ this thread.


The poster below thinks the Penguins are toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

The poster below me has a favorite team that has never won a major championship within his or her lifetime.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I was raised in the City of Champions.

The poster below me wishes one of their favorite sports would become more mainstream.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, even though it is the big day at Indy today. I wish they would show more rallying on TV, and perhaps put Motorsport Mundail on at a reasonable time, when people are actually awake..

The poster below me is enjoying the final arrival of spring...


----------



## cap10subtext

True, true, true.

The poster below me is surprised that this thread got bumped to page two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

The poster below me is going to do something kind for someone else today.


----------



## MissGulch

True. Someone from Craig's List is coming for my PowerPc 6100/66/CD/DOS, my FIRST Macintosh. He needs it for his kids. Bye-baby. Sob.

The poster below me has problems getting rid of their first Macintosh out of sentiment.


----------



## SINC

False, not my first Mac, but I still keep my first blueberry iMac.

The poster below has to go shopping later today.


----------



## Sonal

True. But then again, I always have to go shopping for something. 

The poster below me needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## SINC

True, according to my wife who contends my sneakers are toast. I on the other hand find them ultra comfy.

The poster below carries an umbrella in the back of their vehicle.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, there is nothing to fear but fear itself - and ringolos!

The poster below me is wondering what to get for lunch...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is nearly 330PM here in St.John's so I am trying to figure on what to make my family for supper.

The poster below me does most of the cooking in their home, and enjoys it as I do.


----------



## SINC

False, not most, but about 25%.

The poster below is fond of banana and peanut butter sandwiches, but doesn't want anyone to know.


----------



## The Doug

False. I do not mind anyone knowing that I like PB & banana sandwiches.

The poster below knows for certain that they will never go bungie-jumping.


----------



## Sonal

False. I've gone bungee jumping.

The poster below me is a Gordon Ramsay fan.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, sadly, and addicted to the lot of his shows (the original UK '...nightmares' was the best). I worked in a true to life Hell's kitchen and I'd be screaming at the jokers currently working in Hell's kitchen too.

The poster below me has a favorite cooking show.


----------



## Kazak

True, The Galloping Gourmet. Okay, so I'm dating myself, but watching Graham Kerr was a bonding experience for my Mom and me (she may have had non-culinary reasons for watching).

The poster below is wondering when the life of leisure promised us in magazines of the 50s and 60s will finally arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. It looks as if the earliest I am able to retire is at age 70. We shall see.

The poster below me has not thought of their retirement at their stage in life.


----------



## SINC

False, if this is retirement, I'm living it.

The poster below planted more flowers than normal this year as an experiment and awaits the blooming results.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, except the growing season is now about 3 weeks behind schedule.

The poster below me loves the joy of gardening and being one with Nature.


----------



## mrjimmy

True. I used to be a professional gardener years ago. I loved it.

The poster below me really needs to hit the driving range before the next round....


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have a wicked slice to correct.

The poster below me enjoys the challenge of golf.


----------



## The Doug

False. I do not enjoy golf, challenging or not.

The poster below is looking forward to starting on some projects around the house this weekend.


----------



## SINC

False, although the cedar furniture has to be recoated, I refuse to enjoy it.

The poster below has once worn two different coloured socks to work.


----------



## The Doug

False. However, I do know someone who once wore two different _shoes_ to work and didn't even know until I pointed it out. I will never let them live that one down. beejacon 

The poster below has become somewhat of a Mac guru to a number of people.


----------



## Lawrence

The Doug said:


> The poster below has become somewhat of a Mac guru to a number of people.


Yes...True...But unfortunately these same people have become Windows Guru's
for when I want to run a dinky windows program on the Windows XP partition.

The poster below me has a secret addiction that is very embarrassing.


----------



## SINC

False, that is unless sewing on my own buttons qualifies.

The poster below is buying a new lawn mower this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My push mower bought last year is fine now that the grass is just starting to grow here in St.John's.

The poster below me uses nothing electric or powered by gasoline in the garden.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. No lawn, no mower required.

The poster below me think waiting for an important e-mail that never arrives is one of the most aggravating things about computers.


----------



## Kazak

False. I don't get important emails.

The poster below is glad it's June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true. Winter is finally over here in St.John's.

The poster below me actually likes hot and humid temps (e.g., 37C+ with the humidex).


----------



## The Doug

False. I can't stand hot weather & high humidity. 

The poster below will glance at their wristwatch immediately after reading this.


----------



## kps

True...and I'm an hour late for work. lol

The poster below, never wears a watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. When I am in the house, I have no need for a watch.

The poster below me tries to take time each day to share a moment with a loved one.


----------



## Adrian.

True. Im a 5 hour plane ride away for 3 months. I am skype for an hour every night  .


----------



## SINC

Adrian. said:


> True. Im a 5 hour plane ride away for 3 months. I am skype for an hour every night  .


And the poster below you ????????????


False. Never have done much ????????????

The poster below loves chocolate fudge sundaes.


----------



## Adrian.

SINC said:


> And the poster below you ????????????
> 
> 
> False. Never have done much ????????????
> 
> The poster below loves chocolate fudge sundaes.


Oh my god! I forgot. Sorry .


False. I don't have much of a sweet tooth...save a little pecan pie every once and a while.

The poster below me has been to Mongolia.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I hope that I Khan someday.

The poster below thinks the Romantic poets were overrated.


----------



## SINC

True if you mean guys like Snakespear.

The poster below is planning a vacation close to home because of the cost of fuel.


----------



## MissGulch

True. Anything else would be fuelish.

The poster below me has been spied upon.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I was able to see my FBI file at my hearing for my Conscientious Objector trial. They really found nothing for which I had to be ashamed.

The poster below me once wrote, or still does, romantic poetry.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, poetry and prose just ain't my bag, baby.

The poster below me has their head in the clouds this week.


----------



## Kazak

Nope, just clouds in my coffee.

The poster below will admit to being vain.


----------



## SINC

True, on occasion, but only when I'm feeling superior.

The poster below had a lemonade stand as a kid.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, vanity has never been a strong suit with me.

The poster below me is wondering why the weather on the weekends has sucked so much lately...


----------



## The Doug

False. I am not wondering. I know it's all _your_ fault.

The poster below wants a Crunchie bar.


----------



## Ena

True, if it's home made.

The poster dreads hand washing the peanut butter jar before it goes in the recycling bin.


----------



## SINC

False. Who washes it? I wipe it out with torn off pieces of home made bread, then dip the pieces in honey before I toss them in my mouth.

The poster below has never tried the trick above with an empty peanut butter jar.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. My handy spatula makes short work of any residual PB.

The poster below me prefers crunchy over smooth.


----------



## drehleierguy

Every time!

The poster below me wishes that hazelnut butter was cheaper. sigh...


----------



## Kazak

False, never tried it.

Mercutio [to Benvolio]: Thou wilt quarrel with a man for cracking nuts, having no
other reason but because thou hast hazel eyes.

The poster below would like to try a dish of dust speck boiled in beezlenut oil.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Now, throw in some clover and we have a deal.

The poster below me remembers reading Dr.Seuss to their son/daughter.


----------



## Rock Lobster

One fish, two fish, red fish, TRUE fish!

The poster below me is really the poster above me.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "I am that I am ..............."

The poster below me likes to read Mark Twain novels.


----------



## MissGulch

True, but I haven't read any since high school. 

The poster below me has loads of lawn and garden work to do, and can't bring themselves to get on with it.


----------



## mrjimmy

True! Arrrgh.

The poster below me puts the 'pro' in procrastination.


----------



## Sonal

True. Well, I will when I get around to it.

The poster below me is vaguely discontented.


----------



## SINC

True, but I'm not sure about what.

The poster below had eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I am discontented! I thought that after the last election, we would actually have a real government in this country for once; instead we get a mob of losers that makes me want to have Trudeau and his gang of losers back.

The poster below has no idea of who Trudeau was...


----------



## SINC

Wow! Not having eggs for breakfast has quite an effect on you. 

False.

The poster below will reply with a bright remark about what they had for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just plain old bran cereal and fresh strawberries.

The poster below me is going to have a unique lunch today.


----------



## SINC

True. A toasted roast turkey, avacado and fresh tomato sandwich with just a hint of horseradish sauce. Been planning it all morning as a matter of fact.

The poster below does not care for horseradish.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is a staple of the Passover Sedar.

The poster below me wants to join Sinc for lunch. I know I do.


----------



## Kazak

False. No offense, but it's a long way to go for a sandwich.



SINC said:


> A toasted roast turkey, avacado and fresh tomato sandwich with just a hint of horseradish sauce. Been planning it all morning as a matter of fact.


The poster below dreams wistfully of the magical day when he/she will be able to spend an entire morning planning a sandwich.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't have to dream. My sandwich planning subroutine runs in the background on a continuous basis.

The poster below wants to buy me a beer.


----------



## SINC

True, you and a few others on ehMac if the opportunity ever presents itself.

The poster below does not like beer and instead is a lover of wines.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I like both beer and wine.

The poster below me no longer drinks to excess.


----------



## Sonal

True. I rarely drink these days... maybe a glass of wine or a pint of beer a month.

The poster below me drinks to excess.


----------



## The Doug

False. Everything in moderation.

The poster below is BCBG.


----------



## SINC

False. Or maybe true. 

Who would know what BCBG means?

The poster below will be much more clear in their prediction.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me likes to drink water.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Sometimes at least. Other times I feel like I just can't touch the stuff unless it's got something in it.

The poster below me likes their water served a particular way.


----------



## SINC

True. In a glass.

The poster below uses the "snooze" setting on their alarm clock every single morning.


----------



## Sonal

False. I just doze off with it playing. (Radio.)

The poster below me is not a morning person.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am up at dawn, but don't get going until about 7AM.

The poster below me is a night person.


----------



## SINC

True, in bed every night by 9:00 p.m. to do what people should do at night. Sleep. Up at 5:00 a.m. or earlier daily.

The poster below is grimacing at the very thought of arising at 5:00 a.m. every day.


----------



## MissGulch

True, although I don't do it because of work. I have insomnia sometimes, and waking so early ruins the day.

The poster below me will be watching the US election returns all day into the night because they just can't help themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. I have done this ever since the 1968 election.

The poster below me will be voting in the US election.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, since I am not an American. I may not even vote in the next Canadian Election since it is generally a big waste of time, having to pick between one corrupt idiot and another based on the party platforms that they will ignore once they have full access to the trough.

The poster below me thinks Clinton should just step out of the race, since she clearly lost to Obama...


----------



## Dr.G.

True, which she shall comes Saturday.

The poster below me thinks that Obama as president will be good for Canada.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True, which she shall comes Saturday.
> 
> The poster below me thinks that Obama as president will be good for Canada.


False. I don't think Canada is going to be very high on his agenda.
The poster below me think the upcoming US election will be closer than many people think.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have a sense that people who never thought they would vote will come out in droves for Obama. We shall see.

The poster below me feels hope for the world today.


----------



## The Doug

False. What a mess.

The poster below is a mass of conflicting impulses.


----------



## Sonal

True. I want to go out and get a donut, and yet, I want to sit here and watch the Princess Bride on TV. I'm very conflicted.

The poster below me wants a donut.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am trying to lose weight.

The poster below me is pleased with the way they look and feel.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. I am trying to lose weight.

The poster below me is pleased with the way they look and feel.


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below will change the subject, unlike the poster above.


----------



## Corbeau

True.

The poster below me has no idea how exited I am about getting my MB. Which has shipped 20 hours ago.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I'm quite familiar with that sense of anticipation.

The poster below me is personally familiar with either the humidex or windchill, but not both.


----------



## Kazak

False. Having been to Cincinnati in July and Fort Nelson in January, I think I can claim familiarity with both.

The poster below is personally familiar with a humidor.


----------



## The Doug

False. While not personally familiar with one, I know of a shoppe not far from work with many, many dozens of humidors, filled with fine products from Cuba.

The poster below prefers Camino over Firefox.


----------



## SINC

False. I find Safari fills my every need.

The poster below recently bought a new item of clothing, just for summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A summer parka ......... since it could be a cold summer.

The poster below me is hoping for a milder summer this year than the one they experienced last year.


----------



## SINC

True. Global warming nearly froze us to death last summer.

The poster below has to bite the bullet and dip into the job jar today.


----------



## The Doug

True. I've already started painting a new bifold closet door, and this afternoon & tomorrow I'll be stripping wallpaper in another room. I love doing stuff like this.

The poster below has no plans for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Gardening is the name of the game today.

The poster below me has planted too much in his/her garden to maintain easily.


----------



## Corbeau

False. The garden was planted (and will be maintained) by my daughter. She's 11.

The poster below me is spending the weekend installing a play structure. The big-ass one found at Costco. Like this:








_(children playing sold separately)_


----------



## screature

The poster above me forgot to say "The poster below me...."

The poster below me will not make the same mistake.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I might or I might not remember,
The poster below me has moments of forgetfulness as well .


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below me sometimes forgets which movie they are waiting to watch after sitting through the previews.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I thought I was the only one who experienced this sensation.

The poster below me is enjoying their afternoon.


----------



## SINC

True. I am indeed. Nothing to do and all day to do it.

The poster below is going out for a special occasion this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False. That was last night. Marking tonight (whee!).

The poster below believes that Arthur is coming back from Avalon someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unsure. He was to come back in England's time of need, but he never came in May, 1941, when England lost the greatest number of people in the German "blitz". 

The poster below me believes in the spirit and concept of Camelot.


----------



## SINC

True. I did when JFK was alive and I feel a glimmer of hope once again.

The poster below knows nothing about the legend of Excalibur.


----------



## screature

False. The Excalibur was designed by Brooks Stevens, the prolific American designer, from whose armory came the Excalibur and the first of the genre he dubbed "contemporary classic.” If you pulled up alongside a 1966 Excalibur SS in your Mustang Cobra or Camaro Z28, and in the time it takes to sneer, you will be left behind with the twin-bank roar of 300 hp of 327 Chevy V-8 and a large measure of the 8.25 x 15 rear tires floating in a thick haze around your car.

Here's one here:










The poster below me thinks his/her car could could beat the Excalibur in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, my beast sounds like a shopping cart going down a hill at the moment thanks to a rusted heat shield. Racing's out.

The poster below me wants a new car.


----------



## Kazak

Nope, I'm good.

The poster below believes in the existence of the UHL (Underwater Hockey League), in which the Lake Michigan Red Fins have an octopus employee who whirls a dead human around his head before every playoff game.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I do believe that someone, somewhere out there in TV viewing land was astounded this past season to see Don Cherry wearing a suit composed of exactly the same fabric that's on their parents' fab chesterfield from the '70s.

The poster below has a fly in their soup. And it's doing the backstroke.


----------



## EvanPitts

False (and most things here are false), soup was on Monday. Today is the old PB&J on bread.

The poster below me just sneezed all over their monitor...


----------



## Kazak

False. (And you wonder why most things here are false, EP)

The poster below is inhaling oxygen (among other things) and exhaling carbon dioxide (among other things).


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below is reading this post at this very moment.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, albiet with a delay of about a half hour.

The poster below me is trying to call through to a radio contest because they really want the tickets to whatever concert they are trying to flog...


----------



## cap10subtext

False I don't do that much anymore.

The poster below me is fighting the urge to laze around on their patio because they have work to do.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm fighting the urge to do work because I have marking to do.

The poster below is going to have to pretend to be surprised on Father's Day.


----------



## SINC

True. My Garmin 2009 street maps CD will indeed be a surprise.

The poster below does not use a GPS unit in their vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I guide myself by the sun, moon and stars.

The poster below me is going out tonight to gaze in wonderment at the stars.


----------



## SINC

False. But I will in late July when I spend four nights at the Wapiti campground in Jasper National Park next month.

Although I do have a telescope, we will be able to see much with the naked eye including many satellites as they orbit overhead.

The poster below wishes they could be with us in Jasper next month.


----------



## cap10subtext

*TRUE!!!!!!* I really miss Wapiti Park.  Go cliff diving at Horseshoe lake down the road once for me while you're there.

The poster below me would never go cliff diving.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, I'd rather do something fun. Cliff diving is at the bottom of the list of things, such as jumping out of aircraft at high velocities, Russian Roulette, and walking through Gore Park here in The Hammer.

The poster below me needs to clean the top of the desk so they can do some work, or at least be able to properly use the keyboard...


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey

*Poster below*

Not true. The desk is relatively uncluttered. It is the ehmac forums that are preventing me from working.  Although I did reach Full Citizen status tonight so, not a total loss. :clap: 

The poster below me wishes he had a MacBook Air.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My iBook suits me just fine. However, I would like a MacMini ......... or an iMac.

The poster below me intend to buy a new Mac before Labor Day.


----------



## Kazak

Possibly true, but only if my daughter wears me down.

The poster below is going to bump the mighty Test thread before Dr. G. reaches 30,000 posts (approx. 11:17 pm, Newfoundland time, this evening).


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 11:17PM in St.John's ................. but on what day??????????

The poster below me recalls their first post here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Kazak

Kazak said:


> (approx. 11:17 pm, Newfoundland time, *this evening*).


It must be dark already back East. 

False. I thought about seeing whether there's a way to check for sure, but then decided not to. Statistically speaking, it's likely that I either made a bland and completely-ignored comment in the "Anything Mac" forum, or a mildly left-wing comment in a politically-charged "Everything Else" thread, only to have my head torn off by the late, great MacNutt.

The poster below has changed his/her outlook on something based on a thread here at ehMac.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I have learned many useful things here. A few things have annoyed me, but far more have enlightened me. 

The poster below me has changed his/her views from interracting with an American at this forum.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. By interacting with Ms. G., I have renewed my faith in the goodness of New Yorkers.

The poster below me hopes to visit New York City someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The poster below is going to bump the mighty Test thread before Dr. G. reaches 30,000 posts (approx. 11:17 pm, Newfoundland time, this evening)." 11:17PM here in St.John's ................ still very dark ............... and still no where near 30,000 posts.

The poster below me hopes to visit St.John's, NL someday.


----------



## Aurora

False. Been there, Done that.
The poster below has not removed his snow tires yet.


----------



## SINC

False. I run winter tires all year round on my 4 x 4.

The poster below wishes they had an economical 4 x 4.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I suppose. A hybrid Highlander would be better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk. 

The poster below me has been kicked in the head with a frozen mukluk.


----------



## SINC

False. Oh wait. Maybe I did. No, I'm sure I didn't. I think. But did I? Oh crap. 
Whatever.

The poster below thinks the last post was without any merit.


----------



## Kazak

Hmm. Is the last post yours, or cap10's?

True regardless. Anything not hateful has merit. And Aurora, what are these "snow tires" of which you speak? Are they tires _for_ snow of tires _of_ snow? Curious. Dr. G, you're a mite closer to 30,000 than I am (or anyone else, for that matter).

Onwards.

The poster below finds verbosity repugnant.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The Poster below me is.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "I think, therefore, I am."

The poster below me has actually read something written by Descartes.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The poster below knows which of Plato and Aristotle is much easier to read (in translation).


----------



## The Doug

True. It's definitely one or the other.

The poster below has moxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. and chutzpah ................ and 8 doxies to back me up if my moxie and chutzpah fails me at a moment of need.

The poster below me uses the Yiddish phrase "chutzpah" at least once a day as I try to do each day.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, and I still don't know where I picked it up.

The poster below me prefers New York to Montreal Style bagels.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey

*No bagel, no bagel, no bagel, heh!*

True. And my wife and I are going back to NYC in a few weeks to go to the 4th of July afternoon game (Yankees vs. Red Sox) and fireworks. Go Yankees!

The poster below me knows the title of the book that contains the characters Boo Radley, Scout, Jem and Atticus and probably read it in school.


----------



## Kazak

Partly true. I do know the title, but I didn't read it until just before I taught it.

The poster below knows which celebrity ex-couple named one of their children after a character in Mockingbird.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I loved both the book and the movie.

The poster below me likes to read a book prior to seeing a movie based on that book.


----------



## Sonal

False. I prefer seeing the movie first, because typically the book is better than the movie, and if I've read the book first, I'm disappointed by the movie.

The poster below me is reading a really terrific book.


----------



## EvanPitts

True - a real comedy book called "The Secret Mulroney Tapes". More swearing than a George Carlin routine.

The poster below me has never read The City Of God, and doesn't plan on it...


----------



## Kazak

True. Too many books; too little time.

The poster below has plans for the full moon tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

As a matter of fact, I do:










The poster below doesn't believe in Werewolves.


----------



## cap10subtext

Undecided, so I always keep a silver bullet near by just in case...









The poster below me thinks zombies are scarier than werewolves.


----------



## screature

False. Zombies are pus***s, play any first person shooter and you will know they are easy to kill, now werewolves... they are a different matter. REAL silver bullets are hard to find.

The poster below me is so happy that summer is finally almost here that they are just giddy with excitement.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The poster below me is so happy that summer is finally almost here that they are just giddy with excitement." False. We have not yet experienced Spring here in St.John's where it is shaping up to be the coldest June in history.

The poster below me like thick fog at night.


----------



## SINC

True. It happens here so seldom it is an event in itself.

The poster below is having a picnic this weekend. A real one with a basket, blanket and the works. Even ants.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, but perhaps the following weekend, when we plan to go on a field trip, followed by a picknic, and then watch the Dominion Day, ur.. Canada Day fireworks.

The poster below can not decide between coffee or tea for break...


----------



## screature

False. Coffee, always coffee.

The poster below me hates both coffee and tea but loves hot chocolate.


----------



## Sonal

False. I love coffee and tea and hot chocolate.

The poster below me detests hot chocolate made from those little powder packets and hot water.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me loves chocolate.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, chocolate is yummy!

The poster below me loves a latte while reading the paper on Saturday mornings...


----------



## screature

EvanPitts said:


> True, chocolate is yummy!
> 
> The poster below me loves a latte while reading the paper on Saturday mornings...


True. But I pretty much love a latte any time.

The poster below me prefers their espresso straight up, no milk.


----------



## The Doug

True. And no sugar either.

The poster below enjoys a steak cooked _blue_ on occasion. Yum.


----------



## SINC

False. YUK. Half live cow? I don't think so.

The poster below know how to cook a steak on a campfire that's well done and delicious.


----------



## Mississauga

False. A well done steak is a criminal offense, no matter where it's cooked.

The poster below me has food allergies.


----------



## Kazak

False. Dogs, cats, cut grass, and dust, yes, but I don't (to my knowledge) eat those.

The poster below has something special planned for the solstice.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I'll be sacrificing a chicken and dancing naked to the full moon like I do every day.

The poster below me has made themselves late for work yesterday by doing something very, very silly.


----------



## SINC

False. And impossible when one works from home. 

The poster below made a brown bag lunch and took it to work for the first time in a very long while.


----------



## Mississauga

False. The last time I brown bagged it was during the late 60s in high school.

The poster below wishes the poster above me would squash that bug crawling around the screen!


----------



## MissGulch

True, and I had a real bug crawling around on screen and a bit of fun moving the monitor up and down driving the bug crazy. Then I squashed it.

The poster below me loves mashed potatoes. Really, really loves the smashed spuds.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Especially the "smashed potatoes" my mom used to make.

The poster below me fondly remember the cooking of their mother or grandmother.


----------



## Kazak

Depends. My mom cooked some things very well, but when I think of her cooking, the thing that "sticks" with me is the night she burned the creamed corn.

The poster below fondly remembers the cooking of his/her father or grandfather.


----------



## cap10subtext

True in a manner of speaking but that's a long and complicated story.

The poster below me fondly remembers one family meal in their life above all others.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It was on Thanksgiving (US Thanksgiving), when my grandparents, who were forced out of Russia by the Czar in 1903 because they were Jewish, said, with great pride, "God Bless America". I was about 5 years old at the time, but I recall it still.

The poster below me had a happy childhood.


----------



## Kazak

True-ish. Certainly I was loved, nurtured, protected, looked after, fed, clothed, sheltered, and so on. Compared to the lives of most children on the planet, mine had bloody well better have been happy.

That said, there were some problems:
Shari Fabian [sp.?] was better than me at everything academic in elementary school.
My sister was almost continuously annoying.
My grandmother, with whom my parents, sister, and I lived for seven years, was weird.
I was ridiculed for taking figure skating.
Swimming lessons in Okanagan Lake started in March _(brrrr)._

Adolescence was, as cap10subtext puts it, a long and complicated story.


The poster below had a happy yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and a happy today ............ and will have a happy tomorrow.

The poster below me also feels happy.


----------



## screature

True, as I am now on vacation for a few weeks.  (Holy crap I can't believe it took two days for someone else to say they are happy out there in ehMac land.)

The poster below me although generally happy is sad to hear about the passing of George Carlin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Screature. He was a true social commentator and a fine man.

The poster below me shall speak out on some social issue this week.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I whine about something several times daily.

The poster below me is pleased about a decision they made.


----------



## SINC

False. Do-Gooders do more harm than good.

The poster below is tired of all the politically correct BS.


----------



## cap10subtext

True because most of it is just BS. Some things in this world are worth fighting for. 

The poster below me feels that Ehmac can be a haven of intelligent conversation at times.


----------



## SINC

False. There is no "conversation" on ehMac. An exchange of electronic messages perhaps?

The poster below, like me, is gonna go out and celebrate a birthday today. Bring on the beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It's Sinc's birthday today, and we are ALL going to celebrate.

The poster below me would be having a beer even if it were not Sinc's birthday.


----------



## Guest

False! I was sensible enough to quit alchohol when I turned 18! 

(and I did the b'day thing last Sunday.)

the poster below me does not have a classic Apple logo in his menu bar. and makes do with the boring Black one.


----------



## Kazak

Partially true: mine's blue, but I'd rather have the retro rainbow.

The poster below is currently North of 60 (in terms of latitude, not age).


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me would like to be at 47° 37' N 52° 45' W today.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm not big on airports. Good old 49º10'N, 122º37'W suits me just fine.

The poster below can name a movie in which Latitude and Longitude figured prominently.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do enjoy the classic Hitchcock movie, "North By Northwest".

The poster below has never seen the aforementioned movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Great scene at Mount Rushmore.

The poster below me looks like Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## Guest

True!.... So long as the lights are off!..... Dum dadada... da dum da dah!  






Kazak said:


> Partially true: mine's blue, but I'd rather have the retro rainbow.
> 
> The poster below is currently North of 60 (in terms of latitude, not age).


Heres the classic apple
Classic Apple icon for Leopard Menubar - Installer - MacTalk Forums


And the poster below me Just tripped over his cat/Dog/wife!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know? Of course, with 8 doxies, it is not difficult to trip.

The poster below me has more than one pet in his/her home/apartment.


----------



## Kazak

False. We have one pet: Blacky, The Rabbit-Who-Will-Not-Die. 8.5 years and still destroying baseboards.

(Thanks, sd, for the link.)

The poster below will be in The Shang tonight when Dr. G. actually reaches 30,000 posts (my earlier prediction was a bit premature--but not much).


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me is wondering, "What the heck is The Shang?"


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> The poster below me is wondering, "What the heck is The Shang?"


False. But I haven't been by for a while. It is time for a visit.

The poster below me is working their last day before going on vacation.


----------



## SINC

False, except in the case of my teacher daughter.

The poster below has a long vacation planned via a car in spite of gas prices.


----------



## PoormanMac

> The poster below has a long vacation planned via a car in spite of gas prices.


False 

The poster below wants the mac mini to get overhauled


----------



## MissGulch

False. I like mine even though it has limitations.

The poster below me keeps thinking about getting away from it all, but stays hunkered down.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. I'm a hair's breadth away from canceling my return flight from Singapore.

The poster below me hates moving above all else.


----------



## SINC

True. I moved 11 times in three provinces in 19 years. Hated it every time.

The poster below still resides in the area they were born or within a few hundred kilometers thereof.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was born in Gotham Hospital, in New York City, and I am now in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador.

The person below me agrees with my with that Gotham Hospital (which is on my birth certificate) sounds like something out of Batman.


----------



## Kazak

Depends on how you pronounce it. The standard pronunciation certainly reminds one of Batman, but it could also be a strange version of the "Got Milk?" campaign:

Got Ham?

The poster below would like to pun-ish punsters.


----------



## Sonal

False.

The poster below me is an incorrigible punster, and should not be incorriged.


----------



## Guest

Totally false.

The poster below me does not have access to free wi-fi on his iphone.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I don't have an iPhone.

The poster below me is enjoying the day off...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Today is the first day of summer school. I am teaching 6 courses.

The poster below me has good/bad memories of summer school, be they from high school or university.


----------



## Kazak

True and false. I have good and bad memories, as follows:

two summers at SFU - generally good
three summers at UBC - generally bad
three summers teaching English 12 - good ($) and bad (marking)

The poster below is a southpaw.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But, playing stickball as a kid growing up in New York City, I learned how to hit a curveball thrown by my best friend, a southpaw.

The poster below me played baseball/hockey/basketball/football/soccer as a child, totally outside of any organized format (i.e., just for fun with other children, boys and girls all playing together).


----------



## EvanPitts

True, so very true. Although for baseball, we did have to join the neighbourhood league because there were only three ball diamonds in the area. I was also in a flag football league, though it was mostly organized by us, and a few fathers acted as coaches and referees, and it allowed us to use the better fields in the neighbourhood. (We have a real lack of park space in the inner city, though the demolition of the old statium the Tiger's played at helped quite a bit).

The poster below me remembers the epic games of road hockey...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I did play with my son and his friends on our cul-du-sac. I was the goalie and the kids had a grand time scoring on my since I was the only fan of a US team (the NY Rangers).

The poster below me has never been to an NHL game, but would love to go to one game somewhere/sometime.


----------



## Kazak

False. I've been to over a dozen Canuck games (none in the last eight years or so, due to the cost).

The poster below has chanted "Guy" or "Wendy" or something equally mobbish at an NHL game (sorry for the dated references).


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Way back in 1965, I was part of a young and enthusiastic New York Rangers "mob" at Madison Square Garden who shouted "Ed-die! Ed-die!". We were cheering on the new Ranger goalie, Eddie Giacomin.

The poster below me remembers the screaming mobs for the Beatles.


----------



## Kazak

False. I was alive then, but not interested in anything much beyond eating, playing, and toilet training.

The poster below has been injured at a concert.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Woodstock ........... I slipped in the mud.

The poster above me wants the Quebec Nordiques to return to Quebec City. The poster below me agrees with him.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, unless you are implying some sort of time travel is involved. Then sure, why not.

The poster below me thinks time travel will be possible someday.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never gonna happen.

The poster below finds that the internet has been kind of _dreary_ lately.


----------



## MissGulch

True. 

The poster below me has an idea to liven things up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

The poster below me needs someone/something to "liven things up" in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

False. Just fine in the liveliness department. 

(P. S. If time travel will "never happen," I think that also means that it never has, though these things get confusing quickly.)

The poster below thinks the dreariness of the Internet is inversely proportional to the frequency of posts from The Doug.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. After all, he has ehMacLand's funniest avatar.

The poster below me recalls watching Groucho Marx on his TV show "You Bet Your Life" and remembers how much the "secret word" was worth if a contestant said that word.


----------



## SINC

True. $100, a lot of money in those days.

The poster below has never seen "You Bet Your Life".


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It was a favorite show of my father.

The poster below me, along with Sinc and myself, fondly remember Red Skelton's genre of humor.


----------



## Kazak

'Fraid not. He's one of a number of "classic" comedians whose humour never tickled my funny bone. Most pre-Laugh-In humour seemed a whole lot funnier to my parents than it did to me.

(BTW, my earlier post was actually a compliment, to wit: the less often TD posts, the drearier the Internet becomes.)

The poster below has never lost a fingernail or toenail.


----------



## overkill

True.

The poster below me remembers Gargamel's cat's name.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It was Azrael (named after the biblical angel of death). In Jewish mysticism he is identified as the embodiment of evil.

The poster below me remembers The Smurfs.


----------



## The Doug

True. Always detested them.

The poster below got a lot done around the house today, and enjoyed every minute of it. Except for the part requiring tin snips, that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. Got a lot done outside of the house, especially in the garden.

The poster below me finds peace and tranquility while working in the garden.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I could kill a plant just by looking at it sideways.

The poster below me spends less time on the internet in the summer.


----------



## The Doug

True. I've been on the internet much less lately. And it is good.

The poster below hasn't watched television in at least 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. The weather has been too nice to spend time inside. 

The poster below me watches less than 5 hours of TV a week.


----------



## Kazak

True, much less.

The poster below will be watching more TV during the Olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I might watch the final of the 1500 meter race, but that is it. I have no real desire to watch the Olympics anymore.

The poster below me feels as I do about the Olympics these days.


----------



## SINC

True. A complete waste of time and money. I have never watched them in 40 years.

The poster below is looking forward to a vacation with family later this month.


----------



## Lawrence

False...
I can only wish for a vacation soon.
No I'm stuck in the city for the summer and fall.

I am however looking forward to a vacation at an all inclusive resort in Mexico,
My girlfriend won a free trip for two in a raffle at her work (She's a travel agent)
It's a revamped and renovated "Club Med" in IXtapa, I can't wait.

The poster below me secretly wants to buy a scooter and relive their "Mod" days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not quiet. I did have a Honda motorcycle while I was in college, but those days are long gone now.

The poster below me would like to relive one day of his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

"I was in the Virgin Islands once. I met a girl. We ate lobster and drank pina coladas. At sunset we made love like sea otters. That was a pretty good day. Why couldn't I get that day over and over and over?"

It's tempting, but no thanks. 

The poster below will admit to having his/her personal philosophy at least partially shaped by dialogue from various movies, _e.g._ "When a man lies, he murders some part of the world."


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "Each man's life touches the lives of so many others ......"

The poster below me can tell us who said this line and in what movie.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but it took Google to refresh my memory.

The poster below me thinks this line:



> "When a man lies, he murders some part of the world."


reminds them of this line:



> "Every time a bell rings an angel gets his wings."


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A great movie.

The poster below me would like a guardian angel like Clarence.


----------



## SINC

False, I already have one. Been married to her for 43 years.

The poster below has an unpleasant task to perform today.


----------



## Kazak

True. After all, it's a day with a "y" in it.

The poster below will be celebrating some kind of anniversary this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, my 13th wedding anniversary.

The poster below me, like Sinc and I, is happily married.


----------



## EvanPitts

I didn't know you and Sinc were a couple! beejacon 

False, but my girlfriend and I just celebrated our 20th month of happiness together, and perhaps marriage will be in the cards in the near future, once I figure out her ring size without her noticing (since I would probably use a micrometer ot a set of calipers, instead of just "borrowing" a ring from her jewelry box)...

The poster below me is getting ready for a mid-summer vacation, perhaps to wild Montana...


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me did not know that Sinc and I were married.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It's news to me.

The poster below me knows that I am kidding around on a hot St.John's evening.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, and I will spread rumours to that effect. beejacon  

The poster below me is addicted to smileys and doesn't know why.


----------



## The Doug

False. I use them, but not all the time.

The poster below is being followed by a moonshadow. Moonshadow, moonshadow.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. and voices as well.

The poster below me daydreams.


----------



## Kazak

Oh yeah, baby . . . right there . . . mm-hum . . . that's it . . . yessssssss.

The poster below is over six feet tall.


----------



## The Doug

True. About six three at last measure. 

The poster below just adores a penthouse view.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, but only when I was a teenager.

The poster below me over did it last night.


----------



## cap10subtext

Truly false or falsely true. Take your pick.

The poster below me is counting their blessings at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Very blessed ........... along with a lot gained through hard work.

The poster below me likes his/her current job.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, and I hope that I make a change for the way better tomorrow afternoon!

The poster below me is getting yelled at because they did not wash the dishes...


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since I wash the dishes.

The poster below me has a good childhood memory that they recently thought about with a loved one.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below me, like myself, feels Dr.G's new avatar has the same shock value as when they changed the American greenbacks!


----------



## Kazak

True.

The poster below was in a different time zone yesterday than their home is in.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. The Island of Newfoundland has it's own time zone, and it's still here, as am I.

"The poster below me, like myself, feels Dr.G's new avatar has the same shock value as when they changed the American greenbacks!" False. The new American money is quite strange looking compared to what I grew up with in the US.

The poster below me has done something good for some other person today, or intends to do something special for someone else tomorrow.


----------



## MissGulch

True. I have been freecycling, and people are coming later today to pick up electronics and leather boots from my foyer.

The poster below me is getting rid of stuff for a specific purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We have accumulated too much stuff.

The poster below me is also a packrat .............. but does not regret being one.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. Although I used to be one. I discovered the joy of the purge.

The poster below me is a minimalist.


----------



## Mississauga

yup

next


----------



## Dr.G.

The poster below me is looking forward to some quality time spent with loved ones in the near future.


----------



## Kazak

True, since it would be pretty sick not to be looking forward to it.

The poster below is a good organizer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Sad, but it all too true.

The poster below me has vowed to clean up the clutter in his/her office area.


----------



## The Doug

True, but I shall delegate some of the work to a trusted vassal.

The poster below is only slightly less amazing than Kreskin.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am far more amazing than Kreskin. 

The poster below me loves to watch acts of magic.


----------



## Kazak

False, I find it frustrating. But I'll take this opportunity to bore you with a dream I had the other night. I was in a department store watching one of those demos of the Ronco Vegematic variety, only this one was different. The guy giving the demonstration had a plastic pitcher full of beer on his little table. He reached into the pitcher and pulled out another plastic pitcher the same size as the first one  and also full of beer.  He reached into the second pitcher and pulled out a glass bowl that was also full of beer. He reached into the bowl and pulled out a shot glass, also full of beer. So, from the original pitcher, he had produced two pitchers, a bowl, and a shot glass, all full of beer. :clap: I was very impressed, and was excited when he said he was going to tell us how he did it, when . . . 
my alarm went off.:-( 

Anyway, the poster below has had a memorable dream lately.


----------



## MacChick

False.
The poster below me wishes they had a better job.


----------



## screature

True, but in the end I really have nobody to blame for my situation but myself.

The poster below me is looking forward to starting a new career path.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have 6+ years until I might retire as a university professor. I came to Canada to teach at Memorial University 31 years today, and I am still teaching at Memorial.

The poster below me came to Canada as a Landed Immigrant.


----------



## Kazak

False, the great-great-great-great-grandfather whose surname I bear came to Nova Scotia in the 1770s.

The poster below is interested in genealogy.


----------



## mrjimmy

True, I dream of genealogy.

The poster below believes the above statement.


----------



## SINC

True, but only if you say so.

The poster below is going to do something physically demanding today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I shall attempt to mow the lawn in temps up to 37C with the humidex.

The poster below me does not mind hot temps.


----------



## Mississauga

False. I detest summer heat. Once the thermometer passes 24ºC, it's too warm for me. One can dress sufficiently for any cold extreme, but once you're nekkid in the heat, there's nothing left to strip off!

The poster below me also looks forward to winter's cool and soothing temps.


----------



## MacChick

True, humid summers in Ottawa are gross. Now if I was back in NB next to the ocean it would be a different story.

The poster below me has awesome plans for Saturday night?


----------



## SINC

True, what else could it be in Jasper?

The poster below is going to burn some meat on the BBQ tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I did cook some chicken and fresh shrimp on the BBQ without any burning.

The poster below me has never seen the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Kazak

False, I was up to my knees in it last week.

The poster below is looking forward to or enjoying middle age.


----------



## SINC

False, been there, done that. I'm working on the downslope now. 

The poster below intends to do nothing at all today.


----------



## Mississauga

SINC said:


> False, been there, done that. I'm working on the downslope now.


Don't sell yourself short! You and I are still only middle-aged.

In regards to doing nothing today, just waking up and going for an early morning power walk is accomplishment enough.  So I suppose the answer is TRUE.

The poster below me is getting tired of all the rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have gardening to do, which I love.

The poster below me takes pride in something he/she has grown in his/her garden.


----------



## Kazak

Inadvertently true. I was praised last year for the lilies, but I'm the only one in the house who _doesn't_ garden.

The poster below needs a back or shoulder rub (or both).


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes ............... yes .................... most certainly yes. I have just finished weeding and putting mulch around all of our plant. I have been on my hands and knees for hours, on and off today, and I could really use a back/shoulder rub.


The poster below me needs a nap.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't _need_ one - but I'll likely have one this afternoon anyway.  

The poster below once took a train in vain.


----------



## Kazak

True, but there was a terrible Clash and I wound up mainly on the plain.
I have also taken the last train to Clarksville, a Spanish train, and the "A" train. I love the sound of a train in the distance (Paul & I think it's true). I have taken the night train with Rickie and the ghost train with Marc. I have traveled from city to city with Gerry, and taken the big express with Andy (but I was running low on soul coal).

There are no doubt others, but you know how it is: after a while they all run together (like an unbreakable silver streak).

The poster below is glad to be back to music references.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, except the "A" train is actually a NYC subway line, not a real train.

The poster below me still likes folk music from the 1960's.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, though I probably gravitate towards 70's rock.

The poster below me wants to have chicken fried rice for dinner...


----------



## The Doug

False. Had that the other day.

The poster below keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin' into the future.


----------



## MacChick

True, although I try to focus on the now as much as possible. Steve Miller is awesom. 
The poster below me wishes the weekend wouldn't end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

The poster below me believes in a four-day work week, with each of the four days being a bit longer, work-wise.


----------



## The Doug

Would be true without that bit about lengthening the four work days.

The poster below once ran so far away from a flock of seagulls.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I did once run away from a goose that was chasing me off of my girlfriend's farm.

The poster below me has milked a cow.


----------



## SINC

True, many times. And a goat. And an ornery mare who wouldn't feed her colt, but that's another story.

The poster below has never lived on a farm, ranch or even a small village.


----------



## Sonal

True. Have always lived in Toronto.

The poster below me has always lived in a city of at least 100,000 people.


----------



## SINC

False. The largest city I have ever lived in is the one I live in now, population 57,000. Most of my life I have lived in towns and small cities with populations of less than 20,000.

The poster below has an appointment to keep tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kazak

True. I don't like Mondays.

(Just kidding.)

The poster below would not be convicted by a jury of his/her peers.


----------



## The Doug

True. Or false. Dunno but I don't think I'll ever have to worry about something like that.

The poster below: Home of the Whopper.


----------



## SINC

True:










The poster below does not realize this is a picture of a friend's birthday cake.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. A Whopper never looked this good.

The mention of a Whopper sent a subliminal message to your subconscious, and now you want a hamburger.


----------



## Kazak

True, one of my failings as a human is that I'm always ready for a Whopper.

The poster below thinks that a dining room should have chair rails.


----------



## MissGulch

False. I'm indifferent because I usually eat meals on the couch in front of the TV (bad, I know).

The poster below me feels that fate has offered them an opportunity.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We shall see this weekend if this opportunity comes true. If it does, you shall be reading about me next week. 

The poster below me also feels that Fate has offered them an opportunity.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True. We shall see this weekend if this opportunity comes true. If it does, you shall be reading about me next week.
> 
> The poster below me also feels that Fate has offered them an opportunity.


False, if you believe in Fate then there is no such thing as opportunity as everything is predetermined. I believe that we are presented with choices and *we* determine the course of our lives.

The poster below me somtimes wonders how their life might have been different had they decided upon one significant choice in their life differently.


----------



## Kazak

Yump.

The poster below has a dominant foot (in the same way most people are left-handed or right-handed).


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me believes in free-will and Fate.


----------



## EvanPitts

False. I think that people should pay their lawyer for the Will like everyone else. As for Fate, that's for people that don't want to make a difference.

The poster below is either going to have an afternoon coffee, or they are going to leave work early because they didn't get a break today...


----------



## Kazak

False. Teachers, during the summer, well, you know . . .

The poster below believes teachers deserve to have summers off (which is not to say there aren't many others who deserve likewise).


----------



## The Doug

True, especially high school teachers.

The poster below gets knocked down, but they get up again, you're never gonna keep them down.


----------



## Kazak

Actually true.

The poster below has thumped some tubs in his/her time.


----------



## The Doug

True. False. Depends on the definition used.

The poster below is ready for their close-up, Mr. DeMille.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Hate having my picture taken.

The poster below me would have done the same thing as Richard Blaine did at the end of the movie "Casablanca".


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below is a fan of watching classic old black and white movies like "Casablanca" and "African Queen".


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> The poster below is a fan of watching classic old black and white movies like "Casablanca" and "African Queen".


True, Especially the African Queen and the Line of "Hee Haw" from Bogey
to Catherine Hepburn for the sound of the Hippo's along the river to the lake.

The Poster below me is sick of all the side street speeders and wants to have
speed bumps erected in front of *STOP* signs to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Kazak

False, I live in a neighbourhood that isn't a shortcut to anywhere, so we have few speeders, and if anyone does speed, we know where they live.

The poster below has been where I am now: the KOA in Livingston/Paradise Valley, Montana.


----------



## SINC

True, I have indeed. Matter of fact, I leave today for SK, then ND, MT and back home in a few weeks. Might just stop there again.

The poster below wishes they could also take off in a motor home for a holiday this month.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, but only with the price of gas these days. Instead, it's all about packing the Matrix and taking off - just two sleeps until we leave.

The poster below is wondering why we are having so much rain this summer...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I am wondering why so much drizzle and fog has been with us for the entire month of August.

The poster below me, like myself, actually likes thick foggy weather.


----------



## The Doug

At one time I'd have said true, but these days it's definitely false. The weather of the past six weeks has made me completely intolerant of anything involving an excess of moisture in the air.

The poster below would like to be wastin' away again in Margaritaville.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just lost the salt shaker.

The poster below me is thinking of building an ark.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, but how would you know Margarit??

The poster below me is getting mossy on their North side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Temps have remained at 16C most of the day, and it is now very foggy.

The poster below me feels/hopes that the end is in sight to all of this rain/drizzle/fog.


----------



## Kazak

False. In our first four days of this trip, we've had four days of sun, four days of rain, and three nights of thunderstorms (which we like).

The poster below will be somewhere dark tonight and/or tomorrow night for the Perseids.


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> False. In our first four days of this trip, we've had four days of sun, four days of rain, and three nights of thunderstorms (which we like).
> 
> The poster below will be somewhere dark tonight and/or tomorrow night for the Perseids.


True. It is almost always dark at night here.  
The poster below me doesn't know what the Perseids are.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have been watching them since I was a kid. However, with fog so thick that I cannot see the house across the street, this is one meteor shower that I shall, sadly, miss.

The poster below me loves to look up at the stars at night and just wonder.


----------



## SINC

True, and he carries a telescope with him and stops in remote corners of the prairies with no light pollution to take full advantage of the skies.

The poster below has plans for a big BBQ this coming weekend.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't even have plans for a small one. I'm thinkin' pizza... a big pizza.

What's the poster below's perfume? Tigress by Fabergé.


----------



## MissGulch

False. Tigress is pretty retro, and I have come to like Origins Ginger very much.

The poster below me nicked himself shaving this a.m., and has a shred of tissue over a spot of blood on his chin. And a pocket protector. And a white shirt and wide tie with a spaghetti sauce stain. And a comb-over.


----------



## SINC

False. Well mostly, except for the park about the nick on the chin. It was on the neck. 

The poster below only shaves when he or she has to.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Semi-true.

Every 2 or 3 days, otherwise the dreaded ITCH starts.

The poster below me trims their bikini line.


----------



## The Doug

False. Eck.

The poster below would like to thank Ernest Borgnine for his recent tip on how to stay young.


----------



## Kazak

True, I'm going to live forever.

The poster below just got back from a vacation and realized that school's starting WAY too soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. No vacation this year, but our semester starts on Sept.3rd which is very early.

The poster below me enjoys the Fall, especially the changing colors of the leaves.


----------



## SINC

True, it's my favourite time of year and I like to go camping in the wilderness to enjoy it even more.

The poster below is not fond of camping at all.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I love camping - except if it is in a tent, laying on the ground. It's all abo8utn having a trailer (or a chuck wagon) because I can do without the bugs and ants.

The poster below me was wondering what happened to the poster below me thread...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is usually reposted every so often.

The poster below me is working hard today.


----------



## SINC

False, I am retired and never work hard any more.

The poster below wishes they were retired.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False, I am retired and never work hard any more.

The poster below wishes they were in better health.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, bursitis sucks!

The poster below is thinking about brewing a tea, since it is getting close to afternoon break...


----------



## SINC

False, I rarely touch the stuff. 'Cept of course for the "Long Island Iced" variety.

The poster below just realized his vehicle is overdue for an oil and filter change.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, just did it two weeks ago - but the car does need a good wash since it looks like a bug holocaust occurred.

The poster below me is getting annoyed because "the Captain" keeps calling me about free vacations; or the annoying chick that somehow knows my complete credit history and has determined that the interest that I don't pay is too high...


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I hate the pause and then the ocean liner's horn sounding.

The poster below me has been on an ocean cruise.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False. Been a lot of places, but always by air.

The poster below me hates flying, with a passion.


----------



## SINC

True. I swore when I got off my last plane ride after over 2 million miles in 2000 that I would never fly again. Kept that promise to this day.

The poster below prefers to travel by train whenever possible.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> True. I swore when I got off my last plane ride after over 2 million miles in 2000 that I would never fly again. Kept that promise to this day.
> 
> The poster below prefers to travel by train whenever possible.


False, I hate the train. I got stuck on one when I was young that ran into "problems on the track". It took 8 hours to get from Ottawa to Toronto, sucked the life out of me.

The poster below me, despite the cost of fuel and the "global warming" effect, prefers the freedom of a car or motorcycle for long distance travel.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I love to drive just as much as I love flying. I'm a travel junkie. Money and environmental pressures keep me in check.

The poster below me has had a stressful summer.


----------



## Kazak

False. Woot!

The poster below has memorized the value of pi to more than 5 decimals.


----------



## SINC

False. I do however memorize the height of the vehicles I drive (4 x 4 and motor home) to avoid low ceilings and low tunnels and bridges.

The poster below never gives a second thought to the height of their vehicle.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False.

I also drive a Senior van, and some of our drivers have been accused of trying to steal someone's low-hanging balcony floor. So I have to be wary.

The poster below sometimes puts his vehicle between obstacles that only an idiot would try, and makes it. :clap: (Guilty of this one myself.)

(SINC, no LOF's allowed on the MH.)


----------



## screature

False. But I have done that plenty of times with a mountain bike.

With the price of gas the poster below me has been riding their bike a lot more.


----------



## The Doug

False. The price of gas has not made me ride my good old Bianchi any more than I usually do (which is, practically never).

The poster below was once swept away by an unusual destiny in the blue sea of August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. August 7th, 1977, I walked out to Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America. A wave hit me up to my shins and had I fallen, I would have met my destiny in the raging North Atlantic. I kept my feet, and the rest is history.

The poster below me loves to watch the ocean from a firm spot on land.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True.

Not 3 hours after leaving our vantage point on North shore of The Big Island, near Waipio, 3 Japanese tourists were swept to their death.

We were unaware, and had continued on to Hilo.

The poster below me hates cold weather, and can accept hot.


----------



## screature

Absolutely true. Not looking forward to what is coming around the corner.

The poster below me takes an annual retreat down south to at least escape the harsh Canadian winters for a little while.


----------



## Kazak

False, we don't really get winter here, so there's nothing to get away from.

The poster below has noticed that weather is never far from Dr. G.'s mind.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, little is far from Dr. G's mind except for maybe malice and ill will towards others.

The poster below me gets sappy and sentimental in the fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It is always sad to see summer end.

"With malice toward none; with charity for all; with firmness in the right, as God gives us to see the right, let us strive on to finish the work we are in; to bind up the nation's wounds; to care for him who shall have borne the battle, and for his widow and his orphan...to do all which may achieve and cherish a just and lasting peace among ourselves and with all nations."

The poster below me knows who said this and for what event .......... without having to do a Google search.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Maybe??? (Lincoln's Gettysburg Address??)

If so, the poster below this has been known to "fluff the covers", now and then. beejacon 

If not so, then NEXT.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe true ............ if "fluff the covers" deals with laundry and not a bodily function. 

"With malice toward none; with charity for all; with firmness in the right, as God gives us to see the right, let us strive on to finish the work we are in; to bind up the nation's wounds; to care for him who shall have borne the battle, and for his widow and his orphan...to do all which may achieve and cherish a just and lasting peace among ourselves and with all nations."

The poster below me knows for what event this famous statement was made by Lincoln ......... without having to do a Google search. (hint -- It was not the Gettysburg Address).


----------



## The Doug

True. He made this statement at the event marking the launch of ehMac.

The poster below has tennis balls.


----------



## SINC

False. I wish! 

The poster below is not a sports fan at all.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sadly true. But it wasn't always thus. :-( 

The poster below me loves The Leafs, beyond all reason. 

Which is to say, why??


----------



## SINC

False. And here is the reason why:










The poster below used to love hockey, but finds their interest fading.


----------



## Sonal

False. I never liked hockey, thus my interest remains the same.

The poster below me is in desparate need of a pedicure.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I'd imagine, as is the case with many other men too.

The poster below me has had a manicure recently.


----------



## iJohnHenry

If you mean cutting my fingernails into the toilet, while sitting on the side of the tub, yes.

Otherwise, no.

The poster below me is starting to have individual hairs appear at odd places on his/her body.


----------



## Kazak

True, only it started a long time ago.

SINC, good find on the rare photo of Wendel without his mustache.

The poster below is starting to have individual _grey_ hairs appear at odd places on his/her body.


----------



## SINC

True, but i"m not tellin' where. 

The poster below belies their age.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Actually, people are amazed when I tell them how old I am today.

The poster below me feels that youth is somewhat wasted on the young people today.


----------



## screature

True. But it isn't only today.

The poster below me is as creeped out by SINCs' photo as I am. Yeeesh!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is far better than his "study in pink" photo that he brings out when the heavy guns are needed.

The poster below me has a few photographs that he/she took and are considered great pics by all who see these pictures.


----------



## MissGulch

True. One in particular was a lucky shot at the close of a wedding that had the whole family tossing rice at the happy couple. I caught the rice aloft. It was a better shot than the pro photographer took, but in general I am not a good photographer. 

The poster below me thought of John Belushi wearing a toga in "Animal House" when he saw Obama speak from the Greek "temple."


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But I was humming "Happy Days are Here Again" when I finished watching the speech.

The poster below me wishes that there were similar speakers who inspire in the Canadian political landscape.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, but the landscape is barren.

The poster below me is intently interested in Gustav.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Today is the third anniversary of Katrina pounding New Orleans and the Mississippi gulf coast.

The poster below me has been in the middle of a hurricane or tornado.


----------



## Sonal

False. Unless one counts a sh*tstorm.

The poster below me intends to use the long weekend to catch up on several things.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Lots of gardening ............ I hope.

The poster below me had enjoyment this summer working in a garden.


----------



## Kazak

Nope. The garden is not my domain, nor would I want it to be.

The poster below is recently unimpressed with a neighbour.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My neighbor finally mowed his lawn.

The poster below me uses a push mower rather than a lawnmower that is electric or gas-powered.


----------



## The Doug

False. However the guy who takes care of my lawn uses a gasoline-powered mower.

posterbelow:mindfreak


----------



## SINC

False. Never could stand Criss Angel.

The poster below recently refurnished their bedroom.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, if you count 2 sets of bed linen, purchased just yesterday.

The poster below me has a closet jammed with clothes on hangers, only 1/4 of which he/she has used in the last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False/True (false for me/true for my son and wife).

The poster below me likes to wear cloths until they cannot be worn anymore rather than keep buying new clothes.


----------



## Kazak

You be the judge: here's the most extreme example in my wardrobe.

The last time the NHL All-Star game was in Montreal, my mother gave me a commemorative T-shirt for my birthday. When it got so threadbare as to be see-through in places, I stopped wearing it regularly and used it as a painting shirt. Two years ago, I gave it to my son to wear as a nightshirt. 

Between the game and today, my mother has died, my son was born and has grown so much that he may outgrow the shirt before it completely falls apart.

P. S. The last time Montreal hosted the All-Star game was 1993 (it's back for 2009, though).

The poster below also possesses objects around which stories have accrued.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have the jeans I wore to Woodstock, along with some love beads someone gave to me there as we shared a moment together.

The poster below me feels love for someone right now.


----------



## Kazak

Well, since I'm not a sociopath, true.

The poster below has kids who have already got sick this school year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My son has not really been sick enough to miss school since grade three. He is now in his third year of university.

The poster below me wonder how he/she shall pay for their child's university tuition.


----------



## Kazak

False-ish. Aside from the RESPs my mother-in-law and I have for each child, I'm hopeful my oldest will land a bunch of scholarships this year.

The poster below is going "La-la-la. I can't hear you," with his hands over his ears every time someone talks about investments recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Since I took over my own investment planning, I have done well. 

The poster below me uses a stock broker to buy and sell stocks/bonds/etc.


----------



## The Doug

False. Not into stocks / bonds etc.

The poster below wants an Ice Cream Thursdae.


----------



## SINC

False, I'd rather have a hamburger and pay you Tuesday.

The poster below remembers "Whimpy" in the Popeye comics fondly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

The poster below me actually likes spinach.


----------



## The Doug

True. Always liked it. Especially nice when wilted in a frying pan for a minute with a few drops of olive oil and a dash of balsamic vinegar.

The poster below loves cauliflower but not when it's overcooked.


----------



## SINC

True, indeed I do, and cauliflower soup is to die for.

The poster below is getting hungry reading this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am going to have a cauliflower and spinach salad.

The poster below me has always eaten his/her veggies.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I speak American English, Newfoundlandese and Brooklynese. My mother taught me American English, my father Brooklynese, and I have picked up Newfoundlandese from my 31+ years here in St.John's.

The poster below me has seen/been on The Brooklyn Bridge or the Empire State Building.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False.

Never been in New York City.

Been to Beantown, and D.C., and a lot of other places in the States, but the Big Apple never "called" to me.

The poster below me has not been to Arlington National Cemetery.


----------



## The Doug

True. Never been. Never will go.

The poster below knows if chewing gum loses its flavour on the bedpost overnight.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False.

The flavour is long since left the building before it even leaves my mouth.

The poster below me just wishes it to be after all the election ****, from either country.


----------



## SINC

True, I'm tired of that Liberal avatar.

The poster below would never vote Liberal.


----------



## Kazak

True. They're too far right for me.

The poster below would like it if, for one day maybe, ehMac wasn't red and white.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

False, reminds me of something unpleasant.

The poster below prefers navy ties with tiny white polka dots.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Reminds me of a clown.

The poster below me is going to enjoy this weekend of sunshine.


----------



## The Doug

False. It's supposed to rain - the forecast keeps going back and forth between "showers" and "heavy rain". Whatever.

The poster below remembers specific instances where ehMac was not red & white.


----------



## SINC

True. I do indeed, but I can't remember specifically what triggered the changes. A sports team win or something of that nature sticks in my brain. And it was Blue once if I recall.

The poster below remembers Lily White Corn Syrup and even made sandwiches from it.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Damn straight, and happy to have it too.

The poster below me remembers Green Stamps.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. S and H Green Stamps. I still have a few things my mother got with those stamps when she shopped at the local A&P in NYC.

The poster below me shopped in a real "Five and Ten Cents" store back when items could actually be bought for a nickel or a dime.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Woolworth's or Kresgy's??

Woolworth's soda fountain made a reasonable grilled cheese sandwich, as I recall.

The poster below me prefers ale to lager.


----------



## Kazak

False. Non-drinker here.

The poster below likes Kim Mitchell's "Lager and Ale."


----------



## SINC

False, non Kim Mitchell fan here.

The poster below loves Kilkenny cream ale.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Is there any other??









The poster below me drives his massive motor home into the woods to experience the wonder and quiet that is nature. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I have walked parts of the Appalachian Trail.

The poster below me feels that Solitude in Nature is a fine place to rediscover oneself.


----------



## Dr.G.

duplicate posting


----------



## The Doug

True, but at this point in my life I think I've had it up to here with self discovery. 

The poster below is crazy. _Crazy!_


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me would like to have a good old New York City "do over". 

FYI, if you are not from NYC, you might not fully understand the significance of the "do over".


----------



## SINC

True.

I'm not from NYC but I would like one.

I'm not from NYC but I would like one.

The poster below will visit a Farmer's Market today.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'll be loading up on groceries for my daughter's birthday party.

The poster below finds driving annoying in these days on either side of the equinox when the sun rises and sets due East and West respectively.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. All roads run north and south here in St.John's. East leads you into the Atlantic Ocean, and west leads you to ................ well, the rest of North America.

The poster below me has seen both the Atlantic and Pacific oceans.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, although I demurred at putting my foot in either one, especially the Pacific.

The poster below me has been "North of 60".


----------



## Kazak

True. As far as Yellowknife.

The poster below has been, unlike me, South of 0.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Nope, never been South of The Big Island.

The poster below me has never been to the Far East.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat false. The "far east" as in Asia, no. The "far east" as in Canada, yes. Cape Spear, NL is the furthest easterly point in North America.

The poster below me loves their city/town.


----------



## Kazak

False and true. The bland, suburban, conservative qualities of my city (Langley Township) sometimes make me crazy, but it's been a great place to raise kids.

The poster below also holds contradictory opinions about something.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Just ask MacDoc, Sinc, Macfury, et al.

The poster below me is proud to be ready, willing and able to vote for the candidate of his/her choice next month.


----------



## Kazak

I don't know if "proud" is the word, but I certainly appreciate having the privilege of doing so, and I'm aware that that privilege is comparatively rare on this planet. I will be voting, to do my part to keep Canada a place where I can enjoy the privilege. (The phrase "Use it or lose it" really does apply to voting in a democracy, and to democracy itself.)

The poster below knows, without looking it up, at least one celebrity who has the same birthday (not necessarily the same year) as him/her. (Susan Sarandon for me, among others.)


----------



## SINC

True, Carly Simon.

The poster below has no interest in celebrity birthdays.


----------



## The Doug

True. I've no (or extremely little) interest in celebrities in general.

The poster below is so happy Monday morning is finally here.


----------



## Kazak

Almost. Had the potential for a little peace and quiet after dropping the kids off at school. Didn't last, though.

The poster below prefers October to September.


----------



## MissGulch

True, because I live for Halloween, and would still trick or treat if I could.

The poster below me has already begun eating the Halloween candy.


----------



## mrjimmy

False. But wait until the Mars bars appear....

The poster below hates chocolate bars with nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. This is why I don't buy Halloween candy until the morning of the 31st of October.

The poster below me has fond memories of Halloween as a child.


----------



## SINC

False, too many freezing cold nights and I never was worth a damn at bobbin' for apples.

The poster below never dresses up or celebrates October 31.


----------



## Kazak

Well, never's a long time, so false.

The poster below has been legitimately scared on Hallowe'en (I was once chased-and bitten-by a dog).


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> The poster below has been legitimately scared on Hallowe'en (I was once chased-and bitten-by a dog).


True, I was once robbed by the Devil himself, He took all my candy.
(Well...He was wearing a Devil costume anyways)

The Poster below me hates people that butt in in a lineup to get onto the highway.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, *but*, if I have peeps under treatment with me, to Hell with everyone else.

I butt in.  tptptptp

The poster below me wishes he had a gun for when I do that thing I do so well. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I believe in non-violence.

The poster below me has read some of the writings of Thoreau, Gandhi and/or Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Kazak

True, false, true.

The poster below has taken a polygraph test.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me hates practical jokes.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below would never even consider pulling a practical joke.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True.

The last one I participated in was a Snipe Hunt, so that tells you right there how long ago that was.

The poster below me is a tenured professor, without a care in the World about this financial "crisis".


----------



## Sonal

False, I am not a tenured professor, though it is true that I am not worried about this financial crisis.

The poster below me is hungry.


----------



## Kazak

False, literally and metaphorically.

The poster below is thirsty.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just had some water.

The poster below me knows why some of us celebrate today as "the shot heard round the world" day.


----------



## SINC

True, if you refer to Bobby Thomson's hit that won the NY Giants the pennant in 1951. I listened to the game on the radio.

The poster below is not a really a baseball fan, but does watch the World Series.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My first true memory was of being tossed up into the air by my dad, a real Giant fan, when Thomson hit it over the left field wall at the Polo Grounds. I was less than a week short of my third birthday, but I still remember being tossed aloft.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World

The poster below me has had their baseball team win the World Series once in their lifetime (for me, the NY Giants last won the Series back in 1954. In 50 years in SF, they have never won it once).


----------



## Kazak

False. My opinion of baseball falls into the "if you can't say anything nice . . . " category.

The poster below, on the other hand, can recite every year his/her favourite team has won the Stanley Cup. (Canucks fans need not bother replying.)


----------



## The Doug

False. I am proud to say that I am unable to recite anything in any way related to any sport. 

The poster below is quite a valetudinarian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. While not in the best of health, I am working at making myself more fit, trim and healthy.

The poster below me loves Nova Scotia apples at this time of year.


----------



## Kazak

I have no idea, but I hope to find out some year.

The poster below also has a Canadian destination on his/her travel wish list.


----------



## SINC

True, Halifax to visit our son.

The poster below has never been to Halifax either.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True.

North N.S., and The Cape, but not the South.

The poster below me would like another addition to the family ..... 











.... preferably a MacBook, or whatever they are calling them today. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A Mac Mini (if they ever get revised) ............ or another litter of doxie pups.

The poster below me has owned a puppy.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below is more than 99% biodegradable.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust".

The poster below me would love some chocolate right now.


----------



## Sonal

True. But then, that's always true.

The poster below me prefers salty over sweet.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, you can't have one without the other (anyone who's ever mixed their M&M's into their popcorn knows what I'm talking about).

The poster below me hasn't posted in this thread in a while.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

False, this is my 192nd post in this thread.

The poster below is wondering why I am up so early this morning. (3:18 a.m.)


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I know your line of work.

The poster below me is also a night owl.


----------



## The Doug

False. But I'm one heck of an early bird.

The poster below wants a stack of pancakes with butter & lots of maple syrup.


----------



## Kazak

False. Two is plenty, no butter, moderate syrup (maple preferred, but not essential).

The poster below is doing something specific in the hope that it will prolong his/her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am trying to lose weigh. Down 30 pounds so far, with another 40 or so to go.

The poster below me has successfully lost weight and kept it off (please tell me that there is hope at the end of the diet tunnel).


----------



## The Doug

True. Amazing what common sense can do.

The poster below read the news today, oh boy.


----------



## SINC

True, sadly I did.

The poster below is left wondering how much worse things can get.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me feels that he/she has the intestinal fortitude to face this financial crisis with class and humor.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. And under that leaf will be 35 pounds. We shall see.

The poster below me likes to rake the Fall leaves on a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Kazak

False. Somehow I managed to not rake at all last Fall. Now _those_ were quiet afternoons.

Th postr blow has a ky on thir kyboard that dosn't work proprly.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. However, I shall not tell you which one.

The poster below me has a kindred spirit or a soul mate that has been very helpful in the near past.


----------



## The Doug

True. But a flying saucer took them away.

The poster below has a penchant for collecting useless things.


----------



## Kazak

False. My navel lint goes straight on the floor (where it scares the dust bunnies).

The poster below uses salad forks even when there's no company over.


----------



## SINC

False, why wash two when one will do?

The poster below calls salads rabbit food and rarely eats them.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I actually do like fresh produce and love salads.

The poster below me is slowly winning "the battle of the bulge".


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

False. I do consume various kinds of meat, but in small quantities. Everything in moderation.

The poster below always found those puppets on Hi Diddle Day kind of cheap & creepy.


----------



## mrjimmy

True-ish. I don't know them specifically but I find most puppets creepy.

The poster below dressed up as a pirate at least once for halloween.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Kazak

False, I'm not going to tell you about the risky illegal activity/activities that I enjoy.

The poster below suffers from SAD and is therefore somewhat leery about the next few months.


----------



## chef-ryan

False... the season dont effect me that much... just changes what i complain about.. hot or cold..lol

the poster below me has never tried had a truffle sauce (and i don't mean the chocolate kind of truffle)


----------



## SINC

False, I've had it on more than one occasion.

The poster below is not a fan of dining out.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I like home cooked meals the best.

The poster below me likes to visit St.Albert's Place and relax with a cup of coffee each morning.

St. Albert's Place


----------



## Kazak

False. I don't drink coffee.

The poster below is tempted to phone in sick Friday to avoid the costume thang.


----------



## SINC

False, I no longer work, but when I did, I NEVER EVER dressed up for Halloween. That is just plain stupid.

The poster below goes out early Halloween night to avoid all that door bell ringing at home.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False. I live in a Condo, and we collect $2 or candy from anyone willing, and set-up a table in the lobby for the kids to visit. :clap: 

The poster below me has turned off all the lights, and hidden in the basement rec room, watching TV, to avoid the little buggers. (Have done that.  )


----------



## The Doug

True. It's not avoidance - Hallowe'en just means nothing to me.

The poster below just might be a manic street preacher.


----------



## Sonal

True. I just might be one.

The poster below me intends to carve a pumpkin this week.


----------



## Kazak

True. Hammer and tongs, sickle and scythe.

The poster below will share a killer recipe for pumpkin seeds with us.


----------



## SINC

True: Rinse pumpkin seeds. Use your fingers to remove all the pulp. Drain pumpkin seeds and discard pulp. Spread out on a cookie sheet to dry overnight. 

Heat a large, heavy-bottomed, dry skillet over medium heat. Add pumpkin seeds. Shake and stir the seeds constantly as they are toasting to prevent burning. 

When the pumpkin seeds begin to get golden, start to pop open, and release their aroma, they are done. 

Sprinkle hot toasted pumpkin seeds with salt, garlic powder, onion powder, seasoned salt, cayenne pepper, or your choice of seasonings. Toss to coat. 

The poster below will not bother to try this recipe.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. This sounds very tasty.

The poster below me has fond memories of going Trick or Treating.


----------



## Kazak

False. I got a rock.

(Thanks for the recipe, SINC.)

The poster below will be providing a pyrotechnic display Friday night.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, Friday nights are alright for fighting though...

The poster below me nearly forgot that the poster below me thread existed, and is happy that someone took steps to drag the thread from the eighth month of the year into the ninth month...


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Merci, EP.

The poster below expects to stay up very late on Tuesday night and into Wed. morning.


----------



## SINC

True. I have always done so for US election results.

The poster below has no interest in those election results.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False. I hope, neigh pray, that the U.S. will join the 21st Century.

The poster below me fears for Barack's life when Obama *IS* elected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but true. We shall see.

The poster below me has faith in the goodness of the common person.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but true. We shall see.
> 
> The poster below me has faith in the goodness of the common person.


True,
But sometimes they tick me off, Especially when they are blocking me on the road.

The Poster below me is not looking forward to winter this year.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Wrong. Bring it on. It's all good, from now on.  

I have been quiet due to some plumbing irregularities. The offending parts have been excised, so on we go.

The poster below me has a snow-blower, so says "Fie!!!" to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

True and false. I have a 10hp snowblower, but sometimes the 75+cm of snow we get in a 24 hour blizzard drifts over 2 meters high. So, this is too high for a snowblower.

The poster below me actually likes to shovel snow.


----------



## Kazak

True. Remember, though, that I only have to do it two or three times a winter.

The poster below has a dream career in mind, but is (currently) hopelessly unqualified for it.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, I do come up somewhat short for an ageing Pr0n star.

The poster below me is well past worrying about a career.


----------



## The Doug

True. 

The poster below is hot tonight,
_Whoa!_ so hot tonight...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just got in from taking my dogs for a midnight walk in -2C frost underneath a brilliant full moon.

The poster below me still looks up to the moon with wonderment and awe.


----------



## Kazak

False. I look up to the moon hoping to see the twinkle of an Apollo landing site. I often think of Martin Landau, too.

The poster below admires grace in others, and aspires to some for him/herself.


----------



## SINC

False. I have just enough grace to know that.

The poster below loves hot dogs and has had at least one in the past week. Oh, and mustard. Lots of mustard.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ with Guldens mustard, realish, saurkraut and ketchup. Had two in fact ......... but had to do so away from my dogs (aka weiner dogs).

The poster below me is considering getting a dog or cat before the New Year.


----------



## Sonal

False. Two cats in one condo is about all the fur I can handle. 

The poster below me needs to vacuum.


----------



## SINC

Vacuum what? Could be true or false.

The poster below does not even own a vacuum.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. With 7 doxies there is bound to be a bit of fur around the house.

The poster below me has finalized their holiday shopping.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True. $$$ cures all ills.

The poster below me wishes for better health.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I'm very ill


----------



## Kazak

I could use a little $$$ wellness, too.

The poster below was worried about Sitting Bull for a second there.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Don't be worried, just send me some$$$$$ and I will be fine.

The poster below me thinks that they would be happier if they had more money


----------



## SINC

False. Mind you I don't have enough, but more would not make me any happier.

The poster below is not concerned about money and lives life as it is dealt.


----------



## Dr.G.

True and false. A bit more money just to get out of debt, but not that much to change my lifestyle around totally.

The poster below me is content with Life this evening.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True, now that I survived 4 kids under 10 for the afternoon/evening.  (Siblings to each other, and they're the worse when company calls.)

And the near blizzard coming home. UGH.

The poster below me is debt-free, after years in the attempt.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I was officially debt free for 1 day 6 years ago. As of this month I'm starting to pull myself out.

The poster below wonders if they've ever repeated themselves in this thread.


----------



## SINC

True. One can never be sure and I'm not going to look.

The poster below loves salad but hates celery in it.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I love salads and really love celery in a tuna salad.

The poster below me does not like to eat fish.


----------



## SINC

False. I love most kinds of fish with the exception of red snapper which I find too "fishy" in taste. My favourites include Basa, Orange Ruffie and freshly caught Walleye (Pickeral to some of you).

The poster below does not like runny eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Scrambled eggs or no eggs for me.

The poster below me loves all sorts of eggs.


----------



## Kazak

False, not all sorts. In order, approximately: basted, scrambled, over easy, hard-boiled, sunny-side up.

The poster below admits that food advertising works on him/her.


----------



## The Doug

True, but it doesn't happen that often.

The poster below got married to the widow next door. She's been married seven times before.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False, although my middle name is Henry.

The poster below me will eat veal, no matter what.


----------



## SINC

False. It used to be my favourite meal (Breaded veal cutlets) but once I read how they raise the animal, I quit eating it. Haven't touched it in 40 years or more.

The poster below things the best ever steak is a T-Bone.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Nope , a rib eye for me. Love the marbling as well as the fat. 

The poster below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## Freddie

False. Being the neanderthal that I am I have never met a veggie that I liked.

The poster below me has a uni-brow.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below has a mole in a place they would rather not have one.


----------



## Kazak

False. Mole-free (as far as I can see). 

The poster below has a scar that he/she believes enhances his/her appearance.


----------



## The Doug

False. No scars worth mentioning. And my appearance needs no enhancing whatsoever.

The poster below picked a peck of pickled peppers, sold seashells by the seashore, and knows exactly how much wood a woodchuck can chuck not if, but _when_, they chuck wood.


----------



## SINC

False. No chucking way.

The poster below has their Christmas shopping all done.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. as well as all of my Hanukkah shopping as well.

The poster below me is spending less this holiday season.


----------



## iJohnHenry

False, none of the young ones have croaked this year.  

Adults are on their own.

The poster below me gets incensed at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. They call me "Mr. Mellow Yellow".

The poster below me is at peace with him/herself today.


----------



## The Doug

Like, totally true.

The poster below isn't an expert, but they play one on the internet.


----------



## Kazak

False. Never having been pert, I can't claim to be an ex-pert.

The poster below is just another clown, working on something big.


----------



## SINC

False, most of my work is small these days.

The poster below is going to attempt something they've never tried before today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I mowed my lawn in a short sleeve shirt and shorts today. Last year on this day, I was shoveling 6 inches of snow from my driveway.

The poster below me is not mentally ready for the start of winter.


----------



## Kazak

A moot point, since we don't really get winter here.

The poster below actually asked out the girl/guy of his/her dreams while still in high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............... and got shot down like a lead balloon.

The poster below me still believes in the nobility and romance of unrequited love.


----------



## SINC

True, for 43 + years now and counting.

The poster below is actually looking forward to Christmas this year.


----------



## SINC

True. I am as it is the first Christmas for our new grandson.

And besides this thread was dying. 

The poster below will help to revive this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Let there be life ................

The poster below me feels good about something this morning.


----------



## Kazak

The Beatles' "Something" is a very good song, so true.

The poster below is hoping there are some nice trees left this weekend.


----------



## SINC

False. For the second year in a row, we will not bother with a tree. Too expensive and such a mess to clean up after.

The poster below is tired of Christmas already.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still, I anxiously await Hanukkah.

The poster below me likes latkes.


----------



## JTTech

True. I had some last night as a snack (what a weird thing for snacktime!)

The poster below me likes to bake cakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I like to eat my wife's Jewish apple cakes.

The poster below me likes warm apple pie with ice cream on top.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below loves cold leftover pizza.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Fresh and hot pizza is the best, but cold pizza is OK in a pinch.

The poster below me enjoys making their own pizzas.


----------



## JTTech

True. I used to make pizzas at home with my parents ingredients, then sell 'em at my lemonade stand (this is years back, haha)

The poster below me enjoys delivering pizzas and is considering as a part-time job.


----------



## Kazak

False. Missed my delivery boy days by 28 years. Deliveries were fine, but I hated slow nights when I had to wash the lasagna pans. Sandblasting them would have been easier.

The poster below is at the top of a column in the phone book.


----------



## The Doug

False, in that I've never looked, and therefore presume I'm not.

The poster below isn't a thick-lipped dullard, but their best friend is.


----------



## Kazak

False, but "Eddie's got one crazy eye that turns him into a cartoon when a pretty girl comes by."

The poster below remembers "the peal of the bell and that Christmas tree smell, and eyes full of tinsel and fire."


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But I am glad that some people have these memories.

The poster below me has stopped for a moment in his/her hectic life to recall a pleasant memory from their childhood.


----------



## SINC

True, as I held my grandson today, I thought of something from many years back I had forgotten.

The poster below is glad they do not have to endure the deep freeze in western Canada this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true. loved the 17C and 16C temps on Friday and Saturday, and feel grateful for the 1C temps today.

The poster below me does not mind extremely cold temps.


----------



## Kazak

I'm good to about -20C.

The poster below got a lump of coal that he/she didn't deserve. Really.


----------



## mezrich

The poster belove loves windows and bill gates


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> I'm good to about -20C.
> 
> The poster below got a lump of coal that he/she didn't deserve. Really.


False.

The poster below is not focused on what they got for Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Did not get anything material for Christmas.

The poster below me feels hopeful for the coming new year.


----------



## Sonal

True. New year, new start.

The poster below me makes and keeps New Year's Resolutions.


----------



## Dr.G.

True and false. I make the resolutions, but rarely keep them.

The poster below me is a happier person now than they were five years ago.


----------



## Kazak

True. This answer also applies to four, three, and two years ago.

The poster below has loved ones stuck at an airport right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I do know someone who is stuck at an airport and ready to hijack an Air Canada plane to get home.

The poster below me has an airline horror story to share.


----------



## SINC

True. In fact three of them, one in a Western Airlines DC-10, another in a corporate Westwind II jet and the third in a Piper Cheyenne turbo prop. "Tis why I quit flying. Three times lucky and not looking for number four.

The poster below has never experienced a traumatic aircraft incident.


----------



## mezrich

SINC said:


> The poster below has never experienced a traumatic aircraft incident.


True dat playa


----------



## Dr.G.

"The poster below has never experienced a traumatic aircraft incident."

False. I was on a small jet that was hit by lightening outside of Jacksonville, Florida. Somehow, the lightening only knocked out one of the two engines, and the pilot was able to make an emergency landing. Still, I fly without fear.

The poster below me is truly fearful of flying on an airplane of some sort.


----------



## EvanPitts

True - too many planes are crashing these days; but I am even more fearful of airports, especially Pearson, where they force you to sleep on the floor for a few days while they patch up their obsolete aircraft...

The poster below me wants to get away from this very peculiar winter weather - to some place with a nice warm, clean beach and lots of free booze...


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, EP. I can do without the booze, but by late April/early May, when the rest of Canada is enjoying spring, we are still shovelling out snow here in St.John's. So, that is when I would like the vacation to someplace warm and free of snow.

The poster below me actually enjoys snow and cold weather.


----------



## Kazak

Snow, true. Cold weather, only as it's needed for snow.

The poster below liked disco.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me still likes folk music from the 60's.


----------



## SINC

True. Ah yes, the Kingston Trio and Tom Dooley comes to mind immediately.

The poster below is planning on making a big meal for someone special this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ if they get in from Halifax. If not, then this meal will be made on Sunday.

The poster below me is psychic like Sinc, or just a lucky guesser.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> The poster below me is psychic like Sinc, or just a lucky guesser.


Partially correct, I get psychic dreams that always seem to come true.
All my sisters are psychic in my family and they get massive migraines.

I'm luckily blessed with just visual migraines without the pain,
Oh look...It's snowing inside the house again.


The poster below me can't believe it,
They have over 10 pages of applications on their iPod touch already.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't have an iPod Touch... yet...

The poster below is naked _again!_


----------



## SINC

False, I haven't hit the shower yet this morning. 

The poster below is looking forward to a vacation in the sun and sand in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am looking forward to this sort of vacation, but realize that it is not going to happen in the near future.

The poster below me would like to visit another province by this coming Labor Day.


----------



## Kazak

Like to, true. Will, probably false. We did five provinces last summer, and we can't do any more without doing those ones again (except by flying, of course).

The poster below still has his/her tonsils.


----------



## Macified

False. Had them removed as a child.

The poster below me is thoroughly distraught over the paltry MacWorld keynote.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. This is why I get a sore throat two days prior to my getting a cold. No sore throat yet this year ............ yet. We shall see.

The poster below me has not been sick with a cold since Labor Day.


----------



## Kazak

Oops, simulposting.

Macified: False. I'm broke anyway.
Dr. G.: False. I was sick in September, but have been healthy since.

The poster below will remember 2008 fondly.


----------



## The Doug

True. I will remember 2008, however as fondling goes it wasn't remarkable. May 2009 be more touching.

The poster below is bored by the expressions of disappointment following yesterday's keynote.


----------



## Macified

So true. 

The poster below me is taking a personal day.


----------



## SINC

True, just as I did yesterday, again today and will tomorrow. Being retired is tough work. 

The poster below cannot even imagine being retired yet.


----------



## Macified

False. I'm forty and have been retired for 6 years now. Lots of time to dabble with projects and such.

The poster below me is really liking that the snow is still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........ false ........ a thousand times false. The snow last night is actually blowing about, causing drifts. The actual snow will resume tonight, on into tomorrow .................. and up until late May/early June at this rate. We shall see.

The poster below me likes to take slow walks out in freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Kazak

Mostly true. I like to move at a fair clip, though. Cover more ground. Night time preferred--the only sound the crunch underfoot.

The poster below would like to sit at a table with a friend or friends and play a game of cards.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My wife gave me a Hanukkah present of a deck of cards ....... and bridge lessons. I like poker better, but this is something we will do together each week.

The poster below me tries to spend quality time with another person each day/week/month.


----------



## Kazak

Apparently, it took me three weeks to figure this out, but true.

The poster below has, since becoming an adult, actually lost a game of tic-tac-toe. (letting your kids win doesn't count)


----------



## SINC

True, and to my computer to boot.

The poster below loves to play Monopoly but rarely finds enough time or people to get a good game going.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am a Monopoly player from way back when.

The poster below me fondly recalls playing board games with friends/family when they were children.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below knows the meaning of liff.


----------



## SINC

True, it gives me a liff as it makes me smile. 

The poster below was suffering from ehMac withdrawal.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it is good to be back home here in ehMacLand.

The poster below me has something special planned for this coming Sunday -- Flag Day here in Canada.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'll be spending the whole weekend running interference on my daughter and her out-of-town boyfriend, who'll be in town.

The poster below never thought it would come to this.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true, Kazak. Still, tomorrow is another day.

The poster below me believes that the near future looks bright for him/her.


----------



## Kazak

as optimistic 
as I am, my near future
will not require shades

the poster below 
will help me to perpetrate
the haiku hijack


----------



## SINC

Hardly as I have no idea, nor interest what it is.

The poster below is thinking about making a crock pot stew today.


----------



## The G3 Man

False.

The Poster below me is a mac lover, and owns no pc's.


----------



## Kazak

many years ago
I gave my son a PC
we all make mistakes

the poster below
enjoys the winter weather
shoveling is life


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning snowfall
harbinger of good and ill
I cry upon it 

Behold the shovel
Set in glowing emptiness
On the edge of time


----------



## Dr.G.

The poster below me likes haiku .............. but hates to shovel with snow of winter.


----------



## Sonal

True, I like haiku, 
not shovelling. Lucky for
me, I don't have to.

The poster below
is wishing for spring, and all
the flowers it brings.


----------



## The G3 Man

Sonal said:


> True, I like haiku,
> not shovelling. Lucky for
> me, I don't have to.
> 
> The poster below
> is wishing for spring, and all
> the flowers it brings.


True,

The poster below me will buy something at the Micr$hit store


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring is here ..... someday
A time in the distant view
Of all who see hope.

The poster below
longs for the day when we may
all laugh together.


----------



## SINC

When this degenerate into the test thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

The poster below me would rather write poetry in Iambic pentameter.

"Shall I compare thee to a summer's day? 
Thou art more lovely and more temperate: 
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May. 
And summer's lease hath all too short a date."


----------



## Kazak

Although I can hold forth in five-foot lines,
And keep some sense of meaning as I do,
I much prefer to skip such grand designs,
And tinker with the elegant haiku.

the poster below
knows that poems are meant to re-
not de-generate


----------



## Dr.G.

Poems are made by fools like me,
but only God can make a tree.

And only God who makes this tree,
also makes the fools like me.

But only fools like me you see,
can make a God who makes a tree.



The poster below me believes in the goodness of trees.


----------



## The G3 Man

Dr.G. said:


> Poems are made by fools like me,
> but only God can make a tree.
> 
> And only God who makes this tree,
> also makes the fools like me.
> 
> But only fools like me you see,
> can make a God who makes a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> The poster below me believes in the goodness of trees.


Truth

The poster below me has 2 or more trees on their property


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

The poster below me actually finds raking leaves in the Fall a relaxing activity.


----------



## The Doug

True, but not on a windy day.

The poster below intends to do as little as possible today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. As a teleprofessor, everyday is a workday, although I am able to set my own hours of when I work.

The poster below me has taken a university course online.


----------



## The G3 Man

Dr.G. said:


> False. As a teleprofessor, everyday is a workday, although I am able to set my own hours of when I work.
> 
> The poster below me has taken a university course online.


False,

The poster below me is tired of working.


----------



## SINC

False. Who works?

The poster below still has some Valentine chocolate to finish off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I shall resist.

The poster below me has never visited The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread.


----------



## The G3 Man

Dr.G. said:


> True, but I shall resist.
> 
> The poster below me has never visited The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread.


truth, as I do not get what it is about

the poster below me is posting from a mac laptop


----------



## Kazak

remote computing
have the world with me always
I type everywhere

the poster below
feels the tug of the sunshine
time to go outside


----------



## ehMax

The G3 Man said:


> truth, as I do not get what it is about
> 
> the poster below me is posting from a mac laptop


True. A MacBook Pro that I was just telling Mrs. ehMax how much I love. :love2: (She didn't seem to care)

---

The Poster below feels guilty for knowing they should take advantage of the nice weather outside, but feels more inclined to stay inside.


----------



## The G3 Man

ehMax said:


> True. A MacBook Pro that I was just telling Mrs. ehMax how much I love. :love2: (She didn't seem to care)
> 
> ---
> 
> The Poster below feels guilty for knowing they should take advantage of the nice weather outside, but feels more inclined to stay inside.


Truth.

The poster below me is not me.


----------



## The Doug

True. I'm also not a lot of other people.

The poster below still doesn't understand why Frampton came alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Other than Peter Frampton, I am not sure of whom you speak.

The poster below me is going to watch Pres. Obama's speech tonight.


----------



## Sonal

True. I wasn't actually planning on it, and yet here I am watching it.

The poster below me loves listening to Obama speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true. I got a sense of the New Deal meeting The Great Society of LBJ last night. How I hope Obama is able to pull this one off for ALL the world. We shall see.

The person below me is more optimistic today than they were last month.


----------



## Kazak

Dr.G. said:


> The poster below me believes that the near future looks bright for him/her.


talking in circles 
things will improve or they won't
I hope they will, but . . .

the poster below 
somehow survived long years of
driving sans seatbelt


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I owe my life to wearing a seat belt from the first time they were placed in cars.

The poster below me is a Young Drivers of Canada grad .......... like yours truly.


----------



## KC4

TRUE - However, it took me two tries to get my driver's license. The first time my Dad actually followed me around in his car while I was taking my driving test.  I couldn't help but be unsettled by him in my rear view mirror and driving past me and pulling over etc... I was so rattled, I EPIC FAILED my parallel parking by rolling over the sidewalk and into a flower bed. 

The poster below me LOVES:love2: to go grocery shopping! (I do)


----------



## SINC

True, indeed I do. I love to see what's new or to get an idea for a dish I have not yet tried.

The poster below struggles with cooking and would rather leave it to someone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I enjoy getting things fresh each day or so.

The poster below me enjoys cooking.


----------



## KC4

Hahah! I LOVE LOVE LOVE cooking. I've participated in writing 4 cookbooks and am in the process of a 5th. 

The poster below me is allergic to CATS! (They are kryptonite to me)


----------



## EvanPitts

False, though I have an allergy to glad handling politicians...

The poster below me has given up on keeping the desktop clean, and now only tosses paperwork in the trash that happens to fall on the floor.


----------



## The G3 Man

EvanPitts said:


> False, though I have an allergy to glad handling politicians...
> 
> The poster below me has given up on keeping the desktop clean, and now only tosses paperwork in the trash that happens to fall on the floor.


hah True

The poster below me likes to drink Dr. Pepper


----------



## imactheknife

True only if it's made with Coke and Cherry brandy....then the Dr is in the house...

The poster below me secretly wears mens lingerie and is wearing some right now


----------



## KC4

imactheknife said:


> mens lingerie


Men's ???: I didn't know that there was such a thing - what am I missing????? What do you KNOW about this imactheknife?


----------



## Kazak

remind KC4
each poster must leave the prompt:
"the poster below . . ."

the poster below
likes a good oxymoron
see "men's lingerie"


----------



## The Doug

True, even if they're pretty ugly.

The poster below has a craving for chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## The G3 Man

Yes YES, how did you know??!?!?!?


The poster below me is still in school.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But after 10 1/2 years of university education, and four degrees, my only jobs have been teaching in the public school system and at the university level. Seems like I never left. 

The poster below me values their education.


----------



## EvanPitts

True, and I am here at school checking out the forums while I am waiting for AutoCAD to "warm up".

The poster below, like me, is occassionally forced to run a Windoze box, but can't figure out why, when one puts a flash drive onto the system, why does the system keep telling you that you have put a flash drive in, like seven or eight times, with ever escalating and disruptive menus???


----------



## SINC

False, I only run Windows now a couple of times a year and never with a flash drive.

The poster below is tired of winter and longs for the freshness of spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

So very, very true. However, we shall not see any Spring until at least May 24th. Still, that is less than three months away from the last of the snow.

The poster below me feels that Spring is her/his favorite season of the year.


----------



## KC4

TRUE! I can hardly wait to see the bulbs I planted start to poke their heads out of the snow/dirt.

The poster below me is also an avid gardener.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but my bulbs are under 3-5 feet of snow just now. We usually get a few crocus in late-May when the last snowfall has come. My bulbs make their way up by late June/early July. I can't wait.

The poster below me is a sunshine person.


----------



## imactheknife

true, totally love the sun....evne moved to a new place just because our old place had no windows in the right areas to allow sun to come in. Our cat is very happy too.


The poster below me eats those evil egg Mcmuffins for breakfast...


----------



## SINC

True, but only occasionally.

The poster below is going to put on a pot of home made soup today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know???? Left over turkey.

The poster below me has fond memories of turkey dinners on special holidays.


----------



## EvanPitts

False, I prefer to eat the turkey dinner, rather than placing it on top of a special holiday... beejacon

The poster below me is wondering why it is so cold on such a sunny day, and is confused whether to go outside or not...


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is still sunny and +9C outside at nearly 2PM. I have been outside trying to hack away at ice that is 3 inches thick in parts of the driveway.

The poster below me likes to ice skate.


----------



## overkill

True, with hockey stick in hand.

The poster below me has flown somewhere warm this winter.


----------



## The G3 Man

False,


The poster below me has seen Pirates of Silicon Valley.


----------



## overkill

True.

The poster below me saw Hackers and AntiTrust and thought Hackers was way better.


----------



## Kazak

I saw neither film 
a list of movies I've missed
would fill Colossus

the poster below
enjoyed February but
has big plans for March


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Lots of meetings scheduled for March.

The poster below me never plans.


----------



## KC4

Some of both. When it's business, I plan...But when it's personal..I typically "wing-it"....gives me balance. The Ying Yang, (or should I say, Wing Plan) of life.

The Poster below me prefers 2 cream, no sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Black, or with a bit of skim milk.

The poster below me prefers regular coffee rather than fancy coffee creations (e.g., mocha mint soy milk lattes).


----------



## SINC

True, Nabob or Edwards black. Bailey's in it when camping though. 

The poster below hates to shop for anything, never mind coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, I hate to shop in crowded malls.

The poster below me is a wizard with a wok.


----------



## Kazak

no kitchen wizard
the wok is too hot, too fast
I would cook slowly

the poster below
has kitchen items on top 
of his gift wish list


----------



## SINC

I do not get 
this new bizarre
kind of poetry

It adds nothing
to the thread
and disappoints me


----------



## SINC

True, one can never have enough kitchen gadgets.

The poster below is tired of the poetry bit too.


----------



## fjnmusic

What does it say, friend
When the poster below me
Is only myself?


----------



## SINC

Well, that does it. I am permanently retiring from what used to be an entertaining thread. A shame indeed for lack of respect for the OP.


----------



## KC4

NOOOOOO! NOOOO! SINC, DON'T Gooooo! Come BACK, Come baaaaack! 
CEASE & DESIST Order for fjnmusic and Kazak: No more prose, up SINC's nose avec garden hose!

The poster below me wants SINC to return to this thread.....


----------



## Sonal

True. Though I do like the haiku.

The poster below me enjoys writing haiku.


----------



## KC4

True. Sonal...you are just trying to lure more poetry in here.:lmao: Come BACK SINC!


The poster 
below me likes
this game.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me knows that English-language haiku is meant to be 3 lines, the first having 5 syllables, the second having 7 syllables and the third with 5 syllables.


----------



## KC4

FALSE! (obviously) Hah! I'm SO busted.  Come BACK SINC!


The poster below me is a chocolate fiend!


----------



## Kazak

Nature's perfect food
I would eat nothing else, but
it makes me break out

for dolawren:

each haiku I write
honours this thread's true spirit
no less than bland prose

meanwhile:

the poster below
knows that poetry is prose
without the padding


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> Nature's perfect food
> I would eat nothing else, but
> it makes me break out
> 
> for dolawren:
> 
> each haiku I write
> honours this thread's true spirit
> no less than bland prose
> 
> meanwhile:
> 
> the poster below
> knows that poetry is prose
> without the padding


True,

The poster below me wishes they had a scooter instead of a gas guzzling car.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but the St.John's potholes swallow small scooters.

The poster below me longs for an electric car.


----------



## Sonal

True, though it's not practical for me... no electric outlets in the condo garage.

The poster below me enjoys taking public transit.


----------



## Kazak

a bad citizen
I just use public transit
when I'm out of town

the poster below
cheers the vernal equinox
Spring will start today


----------



## The Doug

True, as it has brought much vigor to the nonsense-poetry section of my brain!

_spring has started, yet
you're broken-hearted
you paid a dime
and only farted_

The poster below can't wait to ditch the longjohns.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is not really cold enough to wear longjohns here in St.John's (unintentional rhyme). However, I long to "ditch" the snow shovels, but with 40+cm expected from tonight until Sunday morning, that is but a dream.

The poster below me is able to remember their dreams and recount them in his/her waking moments.


----------



## SINC

False, I rarely if ever remember a dream.

The poster below has a yearning for a special meal this weekend. Something they've not had for quite some time.


----------



## KC4

Welcome back SINC!
True - I would :love2: a home-cooked meal made by my Mom or maternal Grandmother. 

The poster below me cannot wait for the perennials to start greening in the garden!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Before today, I could actually see the earth where they will be planted. Today, it is under a couple of feet of fresh snow.

The poster below me wants to move to a place where they actually have real Spring weather when Spring arrives.


----------



## The Doug

False - Spring has sprung in these parts, and so far so good. Weather's been great, and the snow has gone down by at least 20 cms in the last week. I think this qualifies as _real Spring weather._ :clap:

The poster below likes our climate, even if it's not very likeable sometimes.


----------



## The G3 Man

The Doug said:


> False - Spring has sprung in these parts, and so far so good. Weather's been great, and the snow has gone down by at least 20 cms in the last week. I think this qualifies as _real Spring weather._ :clap:
> 
> The poster below likes our climate, even if it's not very likeable sometimes.


truth,

the poster below me likes to sit outside and use and use a laptop to surf the internet


----------



## The Doug

False. When I'm enjoying some time outdoors the last thing I want to do is surf the dang internet, let alone use a computer.

The poster below doesn't know anyone named Edwin.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know that I did not know someone by the name of Edwin? Good call, Doug.

The poster below me anxiously awaits the start of the baseball season ............. or the Stanley Cup playoffs.


----------



## SINC

False, the only baseball I watch is the World Series and I do not watch hockey at all.

The poster below loves cheeses, but especially Brie.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I often ask myself "What would cheeses do?"

the poster below
can recite e. e. cummings'
"in just-spring" by heart


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Never understood why the balloonMan whistled "far and wee". This is the only e e cummings I know by heart --

anyone lived in a pretty how town
(with up so floating many bells down)
spring summer autumn winter
he sang his didn't he danced his did

The poster below me has written, and still writes, poetry to the person he/she loves.


----------



## The Doug

False. Though I have dabbled in the form I have never used it to express affection.

The poster below has a small clock.


----------



## Kazak

Yeah, but you know what they say: small clock, fast hands.

woleb retsop eht
knarp ebuTuoY eht deyojne sah
yaD 'slooF lirpA siht


----------



## KC4

Fslae, nto utnil I ckehcd ti otu.


Teh ptsor bwloe me asol sffrse fmro dsyaiexl!


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Not dyslexia, but I do have the learning disability called dysgraphia.

The poster below me recalls some happy/sad moments back when they were in grade school (i.e., grades K-6).


----------



## Kazak

True. I remember these Amazonian goddesses who towered above me, particularly Sherry and Leanne.

the poster below
had a crush on a teacher
in the high school years


----------



## SINC

False. Especially not the one who wrote poetry. 

The poster below found high school a pleasant experience but cared little for the academics.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was a C+/B- student in high school. Luckily, I convinced a bank manager to provide me with a student loan of $750 dollars to get me through my first year of college. That was 43 years ago .......... and four university degrees later.

The poster below me is feeling optimistic these days ............. about something ......... anything.


----------



## The Doug

True - with the snow nearly gone now... I am optimistic that Spring has taken hold...

The poster below has a dried out old Bic Banana at the bottom of a drawer somewhere.


----------



## SINC

True. Odd that you should mention that as I just ran across one yesterday while searching for an ethernet cable in the many drawers of my office.

The poster below has a VHS movie they've played so many times it's beginning to show its age.


----------



## KC4

True...that would be "BIG" with Tom Hanks. I'm not sure whether it's the VHS tape or the VHS player that is showing it's age though.

The poster below me :love2:Tex-Mex food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Making my famous fajitas tonight for supper. 

The person below me grew up with some sort of ethnic food prepared by their parents or grandparents ........... and these foods bring back fond memories.


----------



## Kazak

False, it was strictly meat and potatoes until I met my half-East-Indian wife.

the poster below
cannot get outside today
no sunshine for you


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It has been raining for most of the day. 

The poster below me likes to walk in the rain.

YouTube - Gene Kelly - I'm singing in the rain


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> True. It has been raining for most of the day.
> 
> The poster below me likes to walk in the rain.
> 
> YouTube - Gene Kelly - I'm singing in the rain


That's true, But only if it's in the southern climes and 27 degrees out.
(Then it would be refreshing)

The poster below me would love to go on a cruise of the Caribbean.


----------



## The Doug

False - I'd like to go on an Alaskan cruise.

When the poster below was seventeen, it was a very good year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was struggling to get out of high school and into some college. Luckily, I made it.

The poster below me feels that his/her college years were some of his/her best years.


----------



## Kazak

Well, there certainly were a lot of them, but false. I was strictly there to get an education. I made few friends, didn't go the pub (unless there was a tutorial there), didn't hang out. I bused in, went to classes, sometimes went to the library, then bused out. Aside from flipping through alumni magazines going, "Who?" "Who?" "Who?" I have no regrets.

the poster below
asks his children to do things
he himself did not


----------



## SINC

True, I get them to hit the power switch on the TV remote. I had to get up off the couch, walk over to the TV and twist the knob.

The poster below is looking forward to a big family dinner this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

False and true. A family dinner, yes ............ big, no. 

The poster below me is hopeful today for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> False and true. A family dinner, yes ............ big, no.
> 
> The poster below me is hopeful today for a better tomorrow.


True

The Poster below me is wondering when Canada will become a rich wealthy nation,
And not play second fiddle to a rich poor U.S. nation.


----------



## Dr.G.

dolawren said:


> True
> 
> The Poster below me is wondering when Canada will become a rich wealthy nation,
> And not play second fiddle to a rich poor U.S. nation.


True. Still, our big banks are more profitable than their big banks.

The poster below me is enjoying the quiet of a Saturday morning.


----------



## The Doug

True. Enjoying my second cup of coffee, the morning quiet, and the bright dawn sun. Later today it's supposed to cloud over, with heavy rain forecast. 

The poster below is more Obelix than Asterix.


----------



## Kazak

False. Kazak is, natch, more Dogmatix than either Obelix or Asterix.

the poster below
is more a dominatrix
than, like, Nikki Sixx


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> False. Kazak is, natch, more Dogmatix than either Obelix or Asterix.
> 
> the poster below
> is more a dominatrix
> than, like, Nikki Sixx


Damn...But wait...I'm a male dominatrix...Never mind...Just give me the remote...Now!!!

The poster below me is still unsure about buying a North American car,
Since they could all be in Chapter 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. 
I am buying out the lease for my 2004 Toyota Echo and keeping it going.

The poster below me is enjoying an early Spring.


----------



## KC4

False - this Spring seems late to me, but I am enjoying it nonetheless. 

The poster below me heretofore dislikes legalese, notwithstanding a large vocabulary.


----------



## SINC

True, I call it legal gobblygook.

The poster below hates dealing with lawyers for any purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> True, I call it legal gobblygook.
> 
> The poster below hates dealing with lawyers for any purpose.


Very true. However, my neighbor is a lawyer and we only talk gardening when we talk over the backyard fence.

The poster below me feels that backyards make for good neighbors.


----------



## Kazak

I don't think it matters if it's backyards or good fences, these days, good neighbours are pretty much only a source of superficial conversation. I can't speak for the whole country, of course, but around here neighbours with genuine concern for their neighbours have gone the way of kids playing outside till after dark and bridge nights and dinner parties and so on. I feel like I know some of you better than the people across the street. Our social glue continues to dissolve.

the poster below
loves the long days and short nights
of May, June, July


----------



## SINC

True at 82 F in Great Falls, MT today.

The poster below wishes they could travel more.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> True at 82 F in Great Falls, MT today.
> 
> The poster below wishes they could travel more.


Very true.

The poster below me longs to retire.


----------



## The Doug

False. Can't say there's anything I long for, at least not these days.

The poster below likes the smell of Silly Putty.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can say that I remember the smell of silly putty, but don't recall if I liked it or not.

The poster below me fondly remember playing with Silly Putty with the color comic strips in the Sunday papers.


----------



## SINC

True, I do indeed.

The poster below also fondly remembers walking his/her "Slinky" down the stairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, over and over and over again.

The poster below me still has some of their childhood toys.


----------



## EvanPitts

Yes, slot car racing is cool. I have a few other items of memorabilia as well.

The poster below me is delaying in the dinner making process, like me...


----------



## The Doug

False. Some things can wait, but never dinner.

The poster below craves a bowl of borscht with a big glob of sour cream. :love2:


----------



## MissGulch

True, and it's not complete without a hot boiled potato, boychik. 

The poster below me manages gray hairs by pulling them out, and is beginning to realize it's a lost cause.


----------



## Kazak

False. If I did that, I'd be bald.

the poster below 
has questions they'd like to ask
someone who's gone now


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.

The poster below me appreciates Life more because of the loss of someone dear.


----------



## KC4

Absolutely true. 


The poster below me is a champion level procrastinator.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true, but it depends upon the work that needs to be done. 

The poster below me is watching snow melt away ............. just like me.


----------



## The Doug

False - our snow has been gone since late March or thereabouts.

The poster below can _read their own mind!_


----------



## Dr.G.

"The poster below can read their own mind!" I think I can ........... wait .............. let me see .............. Nope. Did not work.

The poster below me understands existentialism and/or metacognitive awareness.


----------



## SINC

False, I can't even read words that long.

The poster below yearns for a good old-fashioned double scoop ice cream cone.


----------



## Sonal

False, though I can always go for a cup of chili-chocolate gelato.

The poster below me loves the flavour combination of chili pepper and chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but I would love some of Sinc's "double scoop ice cream cone" ......... vanilla and pistacio, please.

The poster below me has fond memories of summertime as a child.


----------



## The Doug

True, those seemingly endless and carefree days... I have especially fond memories of spending a few weeks in Maine (Old Orchard) every summer when I was wee.

The poster below is wondering when Summer 2009 will start to feel like it, and is sick of all this unsettled weather, frequent heavy rain, and clammy air.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Actually, we have had some nice weather in St.John's. Still, we could use some rain.

The poster below me fondly recalls playing in puddles as a child. I do.


----------



## The Doug

True. I also liked playing street soccer in the rain, and after it rained there was always this _great_ mud patch in the neighbour's ditch that was fun to squish through barefoot.

The poster below can smell earthworms after it rains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. I go up and down the street to collect the earthworms that have been washed out of the various gardens ............... to then deposit them in my garden.

The poster below me remembers learning to ride a bike for the first time.


----------



## FeXL

Quite vividly, actually. I was 6. 

Had gone to Saskatchewan the previous Christmas with my folks to visit my grandparents. Dropped by an uncle's place en route & picked up this old bicycle. Brought it home where it sat for a few months until dad repaired and painted it. Dad headed out to the field that morning & I promised him I would know how to ride the bike by the time he came home that evening. Mom tried to start me on the grass but it wasn't so much a lawn as it was clumps of crested wheat grass-far too bumpy. I headed out to the packed dirt & gravel lane which was far smoother but carried a higher risk upon crashing. By the time dad came home that evening I was proudly riding all over the place, limbs & hide intact.

The poster below remembers their first motorcycle ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Was about to buy a Honda 125cc motorcycle and I took it for a test drive in an abandoned apple orchard. What a thrill.

The poster below me still likes to walk.


----------



## The Doug

True, I still like to walk. However I wouldn't mind being carried once in a while.

The poster below has had cat scratch fever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, and I did not know how serious it was until they rushed me into the ER and put me on intravenous antibiotics. 

The poster below me likes dogs and cats.


----------



## Kazak

Dogs, yes. Cats, no.

the poster below
had cat scratch fever, wants to
shake you donkey up


----------



## KC4

False....but I _am_ allergic to cats...

The Poster Below me
thinks it's time for a ch-ch-change....


----------



## SINC

False. Much too cold to change. I am keeping my long johns on.

The poster below seldom experiences -36 degree temperatures.


----------



## Kazak

True, and while I miss the snow, I don't miss the cold.

The poster below won't kill this thread for another five months with an obscure XTC reference (I feel so guilty).


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> True, and while I miss the snow, I don't miss the cold.
> 
> The poster below won't kill this thread for another five months with an obscure XTC reference (I feel so guilty).


True.

The poster below me is hopeful for a better 2010.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I was pretty happy with my 2009, but I won't say no to a better 2010.

The poster below abandoned New Year's Resolutions ages ago (as I did).


----------



## SINC

True, they were foolish and I never kept a one of 'em.

The poster below is full of good cheer this new years eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

The poster below me enjoys the company of a special someone.


----------



## KC4

True! I am blessed to have many special people in my life with whom I enjoy spending time.

The poster below has set definite goals for 2010.


----------



## Dr.G.

No specific goals, just general goals for which to strive to make myself a better person.

The poster below me knows the meaning of friendship.


----------



## Kazak

True. There are two parts:
1. A friend is someone who is prepared to hear something unpleasant, to consider at least the possibility of its truth, and to remember how difficult it is to say something unpleasant to someone about whom you care.
2. A friend is someone who is prepared to say something unpleasant to someone about whom he/she cares, knowing the hearer will at least consider the possibility of its truth and remember how difficult it is to say.

Then there's all that other stuff about sharing secrets, other shared experiences, holding someone's hair back, saying "no" when his/her "ex" hits on you, etc., etc.

The poster below started the New Year wearing something purple.


----------



## The Doug

False. Purple must _never_ be worn before noon!* 

_*Except if you are in a parade, or one is being held in your honour._

The poster below loves panettone.


----------



## SINC

False. It's the closest thing I know to Christmas cake. Yuk.

The poster below has a touch of a hangover this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I hate New Year's Day hangovers, so I drink in moderation.

The poster below me was quick to rise and get going with Life this morning.


----------



## RISCHead

True. I drink in moderation these days and unfortunately had pressing life events to deal with this am.

The poster below me did not know that this past new years eve was a blue moon and the next blue moon on new years eve will be in 2028.


----------



## Dr.G.

RISCHead said:


> True. I drink in moderation these days and unfortunately had pressing life events to deal with this am.
> 
> The poster below me did not know that this past new years eve was a blue moon and the next blue moon on new years eve will be in 2028.


False. I am a member of RASC, and this was discussed at our mid-Nov. meeting.

The poster below me knows what RASC stands for without having to do a google search.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> False. I am a member of RASC, and this was discussed at our mid-Nov. meeting.
> 
> The poster below me knows what RASC stands for without having to do a google search.


True. Royal Astronomical Society of Canada  the poster below can confim.


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below can confirm that I confirmed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also true. 

The poster below me knows the meaning of Life.


----------



## Kazak

True. Chocolate.

The poster below likes grape jelly on Ritz crackers.


----------



## KC4

I actually don't know ...I like grape jelly and I like Ritz crackers, but haven't tried them together, yet......(heads to kitchen)...

The Poster below enjoys telling stories.


----------



## SINC

True, but only if they are about someone else.

The poster below has an appointment today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am going to finally download some movies into iMovie on my MBP.

The poster below me is creative in some manner.


----------



## screature

True. Painting, photography, sculpture, graphic design, gardening, writing...

The poster below me "tied one on" on New Year's Eve. (I'm *still* recovering...XX) )


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I had a couple of glasses of wine all evening.

The poster below me has vowed in the past "I shall never drink again".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> False. I had a couple of glasses of wine all evening.
> 
> The poster below me has vowed in the past "I shall never drink again".


True, but never seriously. 

The poster below will return a gift today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My gifts, given and received, went to various charities.

The poster below me is a recovering practical joker.


----------



## Kazak

False. Many would describe me as a joker, but my humour (such as it is) is strictly language-based.

The poster below just missed the 2000th post in this thread.


----------



## screature

False. This is the 2000th post.

The poster below me is on extended vacation beyond Monday.


----------



## SINC

True, being retired and all. 

The poster below will watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My wife and I are debating which movie to go and see.

The poster below me still enjoys seeing certain movies in the theater.


----------



## SINC

False. the sound is so loud it drove me out of theatres over 20 years back and I never returned. All our movies are watched in BluRay on my 40" Samsung or in HD via my AppleTV on the same screen.

The poster below will make popcorn over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Love homemade popcorn in the movie theater.

The poster below me has a pet.


----------



## Kazak

False.

I'd like to gently point out to screature that there is always one fewer reply than posts. So, while he indisputably had the 2000th reply in the thread, he did, in fact, just miss the 2000th post.

The poster below doesn't like nit-picking, even when spelled correctly.


----------



## SINC

False, I love picnics. Er, wait . . .

The poster below has picked their nose.


----------



## KC4

False - It is the one I was born with.

Let it be known: You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose. 

The poster below works better under deadline pressure.


----------



## SINC

True, since I did it all my life.

The poster below won't ride a bicycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I actually like to ride a bike.

The poster below me does not like to ice skate.


----------



## Kazak

False. I just don't get (or make) many opportunities. 

The poster below is having pasta for dinner.


----------



## KC4

True! A turkey & ginger egg drop soup got noodled! 

The poster below likes to invent new recipes.


----------



## screature

True. That is the way I cook most now.

The poster below me hates cooking.


----------



## SINC

False. I love to cook.

The poster below loves to eat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.

The poster below me needs to lose some weight for health reasons rather than for vanity.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I carry it high, which is supposed to be bad, so I guess so.

The poster below actually has a little black book.


----------



## SINC

True. I keep it in our motor home to log trip details. 

The poster below thought it was another kind of little black book.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I still have my "other kind" of LBB ................ somewhere.

The poster below me married his/her high school sweet heart.


----------



## SINC

False, but I did marry my sweetheart.

The poster below is cooking a roast for dinner this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Roasted chicken.

The poster below me has milked a cow.


----------



## KC4

True. It was a mooooving experience. 

The poster below loves cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ........... but it is not on my diet plan. 

The poster below me enjoys making his/her own pizza at home.


----------



## SINC

Partially true. Tried it with minimal success. Better left to Pizza 73 in my case.

The poster below loves Chinese food take out.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but my wife and I also do fine Chinese cuisine at home as well.

The poster below me utilizes a real wok.


----------



## Kazak

Occasionally true. I would use the darned thing more often if I could get it to lie flat.

The poster below keeps a piece of bread in the brown sugar.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my wife does.

The poster below me drinks their tea without milk.


----------



## KC4

True - but sometimes with a little honey....


The poster below sings in the shower.


----------



## SINC

False, don't want to drown so I keep my mouth shut.

The poster below prefers a bath to a shower, although I can't imagine why.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ and I sing in the shower when no one is in the house.

The poster below me has their dogs howl when he/she sings.


----------



## SINC

False, but he barks if anyone laughs,

The poster below loves freshly baked Apple pie with a slice of cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ mom's apple pie and vanilla ice cream.

The poster below me loves chocolate ice cream.


----------



## SINC

False/True, depends on the day. Vanilla is much better, but pistachio rules!

The poster below actually buys garlic free pickles.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> False/True, depends on the day. Vanilla is much better, but pistachio rules!
> 
> The poster below actually buys garlic free pickles.


Pistacio ice cream rules ............ just not on an all-American mom's apple pie (made with Nova Scotia apples).

False. My Jewish kosher dill pickles have garlic.

The poster below me has read Gibran's "The Prophet".


----------



## Macified

Dr.G. said:


> Pistacio ice cream rules ............ just not on an all-American mom's apple pie (made with Nova Scotia apples).
> 
> False. My Jewish kosher dill pickles have garlic.
> 
> The poster below me has read Gibran's "The Prophet".


Partially true. I haven't finished it.

The poster below me is an intolerable buffoon, but only on Tuesdays.


----------



## SINC

False, I try to work in a couple of days a week. 

The poster below no longer reads a physical daily newspaper.


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> False, I try to work in a couple of days a week.


Good one.

Anyway, false. I read the _Sun_ every morning, except Sundays, when I make do with the _Province._ Right now, in a weird marketing move, I'm getting the _Province_ free through the Olympics (I wasn't asked in advance), so I read two sections of it with lunch. I know it's old school, but I like my news to be lying on the kitchen table.

The poster below can name a movie in which New Year's figures prominently, other than "When Harry Met Sally."


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ at least not without thinking, and it is too early this morning to think.

The poster below me liked the movie "Groundhog Day", and thinks of this movie every Feb. 2nd.


----------



## SINC

False, I never did like that movie. It was just so stupid.

The poster below collects DVD/BluRay movies.


----------



## Kazak

I'm going to break the rules and back up one.

True. "Groundhog Day" is a very good movie. I have shown it to English 9 classes in connection with course readings. It is a clever redemption tale, and Bill Murray does redemption very well (see "Scrooged"). More than most movies I've seen, "Groundhog Day" invites us to imagine what we would do in Phil's situation--given infinite time, how would we spend it?

Onwards.

True, but most people I know buy movies rather than rent them now. I suppose I'm not a true "collector," since I don't buy movies I didn't or am not likely to enjoy, but I certainly have amassed a collection over the years.

The poster below is troubled by the asymmetry of his/her body.


----------



## SINC

False, I think I am well rounded.

The poster below can think of more stupid movies than Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> False, I think I am well rounded.
> 
> The poster below can think of more stupid movies than Groundhog Day.


Very true. However, I am with Kazak on the quality of Groundhog Day.

The poster below agrees with me that Kazak's use of this movie was creative and an authentic learning experience for his students.


----------



## KC4

True. I like the Groundhog Day movie for the same reasons. It is a good example of how sometimes you need to take multiple runs at things, and learn from your mistakes, in order to get things "right".

The poster below doesn't like blue cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> True. I like the Groundhog Day movie for the same reasons. It is a good example of how sometimes you need to take multiple runs at things, and learn from your mistakes, in order to get things "right".
> 
> The poster below doesn't like blue cheese.


True, but I don't stop my wife from getting it in the house since she likes it a great deal.

The poster below me has fond memories of the types of foods their parents or grandparents cooked at home. (e.g., My grandmother's homemade matzo ball soup .................. :love2::love2


----------



## SINC

True, my Mom's shredded carrot and potato chicken soup was sooo good.

The poster below has made some of their Mom's recipes, but they never taste quite as good when Mom made them.


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> True, my Mom's shredded carrot and potato chicken soup was sooo good.
> 
> The poster below has made some of their Mom's recipes, but they never taste quite as good when Mom made them.


False unfortunately, I don't cook

The poster below me is wondering where the time has gone


----------



## Kazak

Continually.

The poster below knows where the time has gone.


----------



## SINC

False, don't ask me. I just turned 60 a couple years back and suddenly I'm nearly 66. I have no friggin' idea.

The poster below is not concerned about time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ture and false. I am not as concerned about time as I once was.

The poster below me likes to walk in the fog and just think.


----------



## SINC

True, I am always walking around in a fog. 

The poster below can see clearly now.


----------



## Kazak

False. The rain is by no means gone.

The poster below likes runny yolks.


----------



## KC4

True. Otherwise, dunking your toast would be more like bouncing your toast.

The poster below is continually losing one sock at a time and maintains a basket of orphan socks in case the missing someday return...


----------



## SINC

False, never lost a sock in my life. My wife on the other hand . . .

The poster below is considering a quick trip south to warmer climes.


----------



## KC4

True. I'm heading to the land of Texico soon to visit a kolache, or two. Maybe more.

The Poster below is a tequila drinker.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> True. I'm heading to the land of Texico soon to visit a kolache, or two. Maybe more.
> 
> The Poster below is a tequila drinker.


False. Never did like the taste.

The poster below me likes the smoothness of Southern Comfort with some ice.


----------



## SINC

True, but Tequila is nice too.

The poster below will watch a movie later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ....... too much work to do.

The poster below me wishes that they could produce a movie of their own.


----------



## Kazak

False. I would be a terrible producer, maybe even worse than an actor (and that's saying something). Maybe cinematographer.

The poster below has stopped drinking cooking wine.


----------



## KC4

False, because I cook with the good stuff.

The poster below likes sushi.


----------



## Kazak

Today in Logic class, we learned about the suicidal postulate.

True, I like sushi, but you really shouldn't be the one going there.

My turn: the poster below likes Korean food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............. certain foods from Korea are great.

The person below me grew up with some form of ethnic food.


----------



## SINC

False, meat and potatoes were our staple.

The poster below has to buy groceries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am making supper tonight.

The poster below me enjoys cooking.


----------



## KC4

YES! Very True. The more the merrier. That goes for quantity of food as well as guests. I should probably have my own cafe or restaurant but then...that would be, er, work. 

The poster below can fix their own car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too false.

The poster below me is handy with carpenter's tools.


----------



## Kazak

Getting better all the time.

The poster below sometimes buys those pre-shucked, ends-cut-off, packaged ears of corn in the winter, just because fresh corn is so many months away.


----------



## SINC

False, corn is not one of my favourite veggies.

The poster below grows their own veggies in season.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I grow container tomatoes, peas and beans.

The poster below me would like more land upon which to grow organic vegetables.


----------



## Kazak

Nope. When the kids got older, I converted the 8' x 8' sandbox into a veggie & herb garden, and it's actually bigger than I need.

The poster below is taking down Christmas lights today (like I should be, instead of writing this).


----------



## KC4

Arghh. True...I mean, it _will_ be....eventually...I have until Midnight, right?


The poster below (like me) has an overstuffed garage that needs to be organized.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know? It was the first time I was able to do this without freezing off my fingers. Still +5C here in St. John's.

Oops, missed out on the light removal post ......... but my garage is still disorganized.

The poster below me had a good Christmas, but is glad the holiday season is now over.


----------



## Kazak

True. After all, I was buying groceries January 2, and the store had Valentine's stuff on display.

The poster below has claimed to have read a book he/she hasn't read.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. No sense making that sort of claim since it is too easy to get caught in that trap.

The poster below me loves to read and reads an eclectic array of books each year.


----------



## KC4

True...I love to read - almost anything, some things more than once...but I never have enough time to read everything I want to. A stack of books is constantly on the reading runway. 

The poster below loves to write and has the discipline to keep a daily journal.


----------



## Sonal

True and false. I love to write, but I have no discipline and no journal.

The poster below me would like to write a book one day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... someday .......... somewhere.

The poster below me is content with their life these days.


----------



## Kazak

Mostly true.

The poster below has a great idea.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but I forgot it. 

The poster below me has a good memory.


----------



## Kazak

Can't remember.

The poster below would like to see some different people participating in this thread.


----------



## Sitting Bull

I agree so here I am,
The poster below me loves all that winter has to offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Winter is the prelude to Spring ........... my favorite season.

The poster below me has written poetry about Love and/or Springtime.


----------



## Kazak

Oh God, don't remind me. All I can say in my defense is that I haven't done so in 30 years.

The poster below was happy to hear from Sitting Bull again.


----------



## SINC

True, it was a long time since Guy posted anything.

The poster below has realized a friend is to be treasured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. He is a fine member of ehMacLand.

The poster below me is grateful for having ehMacLand in his/her life for parts of the day/week/year.


----------



## KC4

Very true. I have made some good friends, learned a whole lot and been entertained a great deal. (Thanks all) 

The poster below likes to dance dance dance...


----------



## Kazak

False, false, false. It is my belief that the best musicians are the worst dancers.

The poster below hasn't been in a bar in a long time.


----------



## SINC

False, a pint a day keeps the doctor away. 

The poster below has a party to attend this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me enjoys solitude every so often during the year.


----------



## SINC

True, I like to head out for a night or two in my motor home all by myself. Gives one time to reflect.

The poster below is not a fan of camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

True and false. I once loved to camp while I was hitch hiking around Europe. Now, not so much.

The poster below was once able to hitch hike without many fears.


----------



## KC4

False. There are lions and tigers and bears out there...not to mention bugs...BIG bugs....and boogeymen...


The poster below can ride a horse.


----------



## SINC

True, rode for many years.

The poster below has never been up close to a real horse.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was up close to a horse a few times, and even road one a few times, twice in Arizona and once in Alberta.

The poster below me owned a horse once.


----------



## KC4

True - my fave was an old style qtr-horse mare named Penny that eagerly barrel raced and cut cattle but never jumped (see the what I have learned" thread) plus a motley assortment of hand-me-down steeds, including "former" race horses that I repurposed as dressage horses. 

The poster below has a pet other than a cat or a dog.


----------



## SINC

True, the rock I bought back in the 1960s.

The poster below still has a hand powered egg beater.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It still works well and I remember using it as a boy ......... it was my mother's.

The poster below me has a few special things handed down to them by parents or grandparents.


----------



## SINC

True, among them two gold pocket watches, one my grandfather's purchased in 1914 and the second a commemorative edition given my father when he was president of the RC Legion, SK Command. back in the 70s.

The poster below owns more than one antique and loves to go "antiquing".


----------



## Dr.G.

True and false. I own a few antiques, but don't really like to go "antiquing". 

The poster below me enjoys flying a kite every so often.


----------



## Kazak

True, but you'd never know it to look. We have windy days, a park behind the house, and, best of all, underground wiring in our neighbourhood, but on windy days, I usually never think about flying kites, just getting in out of the wind.

The poster below does something stupid that he/she doesn't seem to be able to stop doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really. I do stupid things, but once I realize the stupidity underlying the act, I stop ASAP.

The poster below me enjoys telling clean and humorous jokes/stories to make children laugh.


----------



## SINC

True, but only if they are "big kids" as evidenced by the Joke Du Jour thread.

The poster below has a laugh they try to stifle when out in public.


----------



## Kazak

False. Never enough happiness in the world.

The poster below makes no effort to stifle sneezes. Cover, yes--stifle, no.


----------



## Macfury

False, I do the "sleeve sneeze." Jam my head in my shirt then aim the end of my sleeve at ne'rer-do-wells.

The poster below me is patiently waiting for _Alien 5 _to hit the screens.


----------



## Kazak

False. Each iteration weaker than previous one (first one a personal favourite). #4 so bad I barely made it to the end, then wished I hadn't.

The poster below is patiently waiting for Star Wars: Episode 7 (Revenge of the Screenwriters).


----------



## KC4

Hah. 
Wait, I do not. And well I should not, hmmmmm? For yet another sequel would be the path to the dark side. Looking forward I am to seeing Avatar, yes.

The poster below has an all time favorite movie that they like to watch again and again.


----------



## SINC

True. Dances With Wolves. Outstanding cinematography and a gripping and honest tale.

The poster below doesn't go to movie theatres much any more, but watches BluRay and DVDs enthusiastically on their home theatre setup.


----------



## KC4

Mostly false. The resident teen loves to go to the movie theatre so it's a frequent destination. We are waiting for the line-ups to subside a bit for Avatar. Coincidentally, many reviews of Avatar liken the story-line to Dances with Wolves.

We don't own a BluRay player but will enthusiastically watch a DVD on occasion. Mostly we just "rent" movies through PPV. 

The poster below has an artistic pastime/talent that they practice.


----------



## SINC

False, but I sure wish I did. I struggle with wood carving and I once took up spool knitting for a bit, long enough to make a few pot holders for the motor home. I am trying to learn guitar, but that too is not making near the progress I desire. I admire people who can draw or paint or play music. I'm stuck with building and maintaining mybirdie.ca as my only success as far as talent goes and that is questionable in the minds of some. 

The poster below is much like me and wishes they could, more that doing anything substantial.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Such is Life. Still, I appreciate artistic talent.

The poster below me, like me, agrees with Sinc's comment that "True. Dances With Wolves. Outstanding cinematography and a gripping and honest tale" ............. and thinks that it was a moving motion picture (pardon the pun).


----------



## SINC

Oops, we kind of crossed posts there Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oops, we kind of cross posts there Dr. G.


True ................ and you are not allowed to agree with yourself since we both liked "Dances with Wolves".


----------



## SINC

OK, I won't. Carry on!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> OK, I won't. Carry on!


:lmao::clap: Agree with yourself all you want. Just joking. Paix, mon ami.

Next ..............


----------



## SINC

Nope, no more. Tried it a couple of times and didn't like it! I'm only agreeing with you from now on. Especially re the joking part! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, no more. Tried it a couple of times and didn't like it! I'm only agreeing with you from now on. Especially re the joking part! :lmao:


Good one.

The poster below me thinks that Sinc and I are brothers ........ as a few people have asked me.


----------



## SINC

Ahem, please note that I am the older brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ahem, please note that I am the older brother.


Sorry, bro.

The poster below me thinks that I am Sinc's younger brother.


----------



## KC4

True. Darrel and his other brother Darrel.

The poster below enjoys the friendships formed here on ehMac.


----------



## SINC

True, I have met some wonderful people here. I mean who but an ehMacer would ride his Harley from Lethbridge to St. Albert to have a birthday beer with me for my 65th?

The poster below wishes ehMacers could get together for a meet somewhere in central Alberta to get to know each other better over a BBQ and a few wobbly pops this coming summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> True, I have met some wonderful people here. I mean who but an ehMacer would ride his Harley from Lethbridge to St. Albert to have a birthday beer with me for my 65th?
> 
> The poster below wishes ehMacers could get together for a meet somewhere in central Alberta to get to know each other better over a BBQ and a few wobbly pops this coming summer.


True ........... or meet in St.John's. We could all go out to Cape Spear and know that the rest of North America is behind us.

The poster below me understands the real meaning of friendship.


----------



## SINC

True, I lost my best friend last August and it leaves a deep hole in one's life.

The poster below is having family over for supper this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False. We're not cannibals.

The poster below wonders where ehMacers disappear to on weekends, and whether they actually have lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. As General MacArthur once said, "Old ehMacLanders never die ........... they just fade away."

The poster below me is a history buff.

Who can forget his great speech at The Great Hall of ehMacLand --

"The shadows are lengthening for me. The twilight is here. My days of old have vanished, tone and tint. They have gone glimmering through the dreams of things that were. Their memory is one of wondrous beauty, watered by tears, and coaxed and caressed by the smiles of yesterday. I listen vainly, but with thirsty ears, for the witching melody of Mac computers startup chime. But in the evening of my memory, always I come back to ehmacLand. Always there echoes and re-echoes: Duty, Honor, Computer. Today marks my final roll call with you, but I want you to know that when I cross the river my last conscious thoughts will be of The Mac, and The Mac, and The Mac. I bid you farewell."


----------



## SINC

True, I walked the Custer National Memorial this past spring and learned much about the Indian way of life.

The poster below has never had a spiritual experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I had one when I gazed upon the Grand Canyon and stood under the dome of the Sistine Chapel.

The poster below me is not a religious person.


----------



## KC4

True, but I borrow my spirituality freely from many religions.

The poster below ( like me ) wonders what the plus signs mean next to some ehMacian's names.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It enables us to contribute to their numbered Swiss bank accounts.

The poster below me has a Swiss bank account.


----------



## SINC

False and not bloody likely. Pretty much broke and what little I have left is going with me. 

The poster below has enough resources to be comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, so long as we purchase no major items that we really don't need.

The poster below me is close to retirement after a long career.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Don't think so. I wish.
The poster below me has once wished upon a star.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still do.

The poster below me cried at the movie Bambi and/or Old Yeller.


----------



## KC4

True, especially Bambi because my Grandpa used to tell me Bambi stories making Bambi and his family part of my own family.

The poster below loves Tex-Mex food.


----------



## Kazak

Dr.G. said:


> False. I had one when I gazed upon the Grand Canyon and stood under the dome of the Sistine Chapel.


Holy Smokes, Dr. G., if I could be two places at once, I'd call that a religious experience, too.

Anyway, false. Too much cheese.

The poster below needs to trim his/her nails.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me finds inspiration in natural wonders.


----------



## SINC

True. They are awe inspiring.

The poster below likes their eggs "over easy".


----------



## Dr.G.

False. It is scrambles eggs or nothing for me ............ although I did have Eggs Benedict yesterday.

The poster below me likes to stir fry in a wok.


----------



## SINC

True, and since I got an electric wok, it is much easier to use.

The poster below never makes home made Chinese food.


----------



## KC4

False. I frequently make homemade (and as I have been taught to cook with authentic ingredients in a traditional manner) genuine homestyle Chinese food. Come for a wok! 

The poster below gets the occasional bout of wanderlust.


----------



## SINC

True, but owning a motor home provides a quick cure when it overtakes me.

The poster below ran out of dishwasher soap recently.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao: how did you know!

the poster below me had french fries and a burger yesterday


----------



## SINC

False, but I now know what I'm going to have today. 

The poster below has too many magazine subscriptions and wants to cut back.


----------



## macdoodle

false, I have none, cut back to that 30 years ago....

the poster below me is ogling the new quad 4 iMac 27"


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just got a new MBP and it is great.

The poster below me remembers the days before the internet.


----------



## SINC

True, I used to sit in front of the Telex and "chat" with employees in other branches.

The poster below does not use iChat on their computer.


----------



## Kazak

True. I'm not the chatty kind.

The poster below doesn't untie his/her laces before removing his/her shoes.


----------



## macdoodle

True, I have no laces

The poster below me has never experienced a Chinook Wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but my wife has.

The poster below me has been in a hurricane or a tornado.


----------



## SINC

True, this past August at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose, AB.

The poster below does not ever want to be caught in a major weather event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Three major hurricanes and a couple of tornadoes is plenty for me.

The poster below me looks forward to planting season in his/her garden.


----------



## macdoodle

False, my gardening consists of a patio tomato plant, (potted) and a couple of pots of 'Wave Petunias' that I get at the local 'whatever looks healthiest' place 

*The next poster is a photographer in training!*


----------



## SINC

True, and I don't know one who isn't. There is always something to learn.

The poster below dreams of pie for supper.


----------



## KC4

False. I have way better things to dream about. 

The poster below gets up in the middle of the night to forage for a snack, or two.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but very rare, I do it all before ... 

The next poster has a Sony camera into which you put a floppy disc to record photos


----------



## SINC

False. Floppy disk? They were abandoned 20 years ago.

The poster below needs a hair cut.


----------



## FeXL

Not so much a haircut as a beard trim. Startin' to get pretty shaggy and with the recent chinook weather, altogether too warm...

TPBM likes men with beards.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would hope so, in that I have a beard.

The poster below me wore his hair long back in the 60s.


----------



## Kazak

As a boy in primary school, my hair was over my ears, so true-ish.

The poster below has coloured his/her hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me hates going to the dentist.


----------



## SINC

True.

The poster below trims their own hair between hair cuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I could not do a good job of cutting my own hair.

The poster below me still has clothes that they wore as a teenager.


----------



## KC4

Probably. Yes. An Aerosmith T-shirt. 

The poster below has a tattoo...


----------



## FeXL

No, but I've been putting one together for years. Someday.

(Gawd, that must be an old t-shirt... )

TPBM is going for a motorcycle ride this week, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have not been on a motorcycle since my accident when I was 19.

The poster below me likes to shoot with a zoom camera lens.


----------



## macdoodle

True. Great for tricky shots

The poster below me was driving a snowmobile last week


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Never been on one.

The poster below me once owned a motorcycle.


----------



## KC4

True. Just a Honda 90cc. FeXL's bike would probably eat it for a nice light snack.

The poster below has a pierced ear or ears. 

[email protected] FeXL Re: T-Shirt.. Bite Me


----------



## macdoodle

False, but my son did.... that was when my heart lived for a time in my throat.... it moved out the day he sold it, balancing on the broken leg, handed the keys over with the not damaged arm! 

The poster below me still has their tonsils


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> True. Just a Honda 90cc. FeXL's bike would probably eat it for a nice light snack.
> 
> The poster below has a pierced ear or ears.
> 
> [email protected] FeXL Re: T-Shirt.. Bite Me


Sorry, missed this one... 

True, 

the poster below me still have their tonsils


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My tonsils shall go when I go.

The poster below me has poor vision.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but only when I don't wear my glasses! 

the poster below me, has coins tucked away they have forgotten about, until now.


----------



## Kazak

False, I know about the coins I have tucked away. $5 bills in unused jackets is another story, though.

The poster below misses Jim Henson.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Such a kind person.

The poster below me has fond memories of watching some form of TV intended for children.


----------



## SINC

True, The Friendly Giant and Rusty, when our kids were little kids.

The poster below does not watch TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. The only show I watch on a daily basis is the CBC TV News each night.

The poster below me was able to get US television stations where they lived in Canada in the days before cable.


----------



## SINC

False, we only got one channel for years, CBC.

The poster below listens to more radio than watches TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. CBC National News is the only regular TV I watch daily.

The poster below me remembers when color TV was introduced.


----------



## SINC

True and False. Although I do not remember when it was first introduced, I do remember when it was first available in our area of Saskatchewan in 1966.

The poster below will have soup and a sandwich for lunch today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know???

The poster below me makes their own soup.


----------



## SINC

True. Then I freeze it in single serving portions. This week I made ham and bean as well as leek and onion soups.

The poster below will make a trip to the grocery store before the day ends.


----------



## macdoodle

More than likely True! 

The poster below me has one pair of red socks. (at least)


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me has a red hat.


----------



## SINC

False.

The poster below owns a cashmere sweater.


----------



## KC4

False - I am a Lergic, and Lergics sneeze in the presence of Cashmere.


The poster below me has a regular workout routine established.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but I need to do this ASAP.

The poster below me has a treadmill.


----------



## macdoodle

False. last thing on a treadmill here was a hamster!

the poster below me is artistic


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... unless you consider the written word "artistic".

The poster below me still has things that he/she wrote in high school.


----------



## KC4

Probably true, not because it was good enough to save but only because I am a pack rat. 

The poster below does not to like to fly in planes.


----------



## macdoodle

TRUE! but I have been in more than my fair share ... don't like it though.

The poster below me has Olympic Mittens!


----------



## KC4

True - From the 1988 Olympics in Calgary when I was a volunteer. I still have parts of the whole outfit...ughh..there's that pack rat thing again....

The poster below drives a car with a manual transmission.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me still likes riding a bike just for enjoyment.


----------



## macdoodle

True. but it's getting someone else to help ride my bicycle built 4 2 ....:lmao:

the poster below me had a flat tire last year


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have yet to have one so far in my life.

The poster below me still likes to go for long walks.


----------



## macdoodle

absolutely True!

the poster below me has forms to fill out


----------



## Dr.G.

True. CKC registration forms are endless.

The poster below me would like to go/go back to college/university.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me is happy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Also true.

The poster below me wants a new pet.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I have more than normal...

The poster below me wishes for more energy


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

The poster below me has too many pets.


----------



## macdoodle

False/ true, you can never have too many .... but enough is enough!! 

the poster below me hates broccoli


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Love broccoli.

The poster below me dislikes mushrooms and okra.


----------



## macdoodle

False Love mushrooms and Okra? never had it.....

the poster below me is musical


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, false. I would love to learn how to play the cello.

The poster below me likes to listen to classical music played well.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh True!
I grew up in the arms of Brahms, Mozart, Beethoven and of course Tchaikovsky, many others too, and opera... hmmm! 

the poster below me is a student/ teacher of psychology


----------



## Dr.G.

False, although I do utilize educational psychology in my courses.

The poster below me sings along with Italian or German opera ......... even though he/she does not speak the language nor know the lyrics.


----------



## macdoodle

True, only if it is familiar and heart stirring! 

the poster below me loves casserole dinners


----------



## Dr.G.

True, if they are homemade.

The poster below me finds certain types of music to be "heart stirring".


----------



## macdoodle

True

the poster below loves 'Blues Jazz'


----------



## SINC

False, but I do like the blues w/o all that jazz.

The poster below will enjoy a glass of red wine with dinner tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... it's good for the heart.

The poster below me eats a heart-friendly meal at dinner.


----------



## macdoodle

false, not _always_.... 

The poster below needs new running shoes


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me likes to wear Birkenstocks.


----------



## KC4

True! I love them and have worn out many a pair.



The poster below loves ice cream and always gets the same flavor.


----------



## macdoodle

False, but when I do get some it is ALWAYS Pralines and Cream (once a year (if that) treat.

poster below me likes 'Surf 'N Turf'


----------



## SINC

False, I do not like Lobster and I eat only a four ounce steak once per year. But don't let me near King Crag Legs. Yum!

The poster below finds time to read one book a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I try to read a book a week.

The poster below me has favorite authors.


----------



## macdoodle

True, and my favourite raconteur is Mark Twain, and Will Rogers had a wit and wisdom thing going on too!!
I do like many for different reasons.... 

the poster below me tried a new deodorant this year


----------



## Kazak

False. As I sit in involuntary isolation, friendless and companionless, even mindlessly-happy dogs recoil from me, and I ask myself, "What is this deodorant of which you speak?"

The poster below already has plans for his/her tax return.


----------



## KC4

True. The tax accountants have already sent me all the forms to fill out for 2010...What? It's like they think I'm going to drag my heels!

P.S. Re: Deodorant. I've never understood fragranced underarm deodorants. "Oh that's such a nice fragrance you're wearing!"..."Thanks, that's coming from my armpits!" 

The poster below wears a fragrance(s) other than in underarm deodorants.


----------



## SINC

True. Obsession by CK.

The poster below still shaves with a safety razor.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I would be dead if I shaved this way.

The poster below me meditates.


----------



## macdoodle

True ... ohm it the sound of the earth.... 

the poster below me loves onions in food / on food


----------



## SINC

True. I :love2: onions.

And leeks too! :love2::love2:

The poster below regularly wears pyjamas to bed.


----------



## Kazak

You don't remember?

The poster below congratulates me on my 2000th post, which I managed to sneak in before Dr. G. hits 50,000.


----------



## macdoodle

True!* Congratulations* it is amazing to have 2000 things to share!! 

The poster below me will echo the congrats!!


----------



## SINC

True, but no one will ever catch Dr. G. He's on a mission like a runaway train to be the world poster record holder. 

The poster below will check this thread shortly after opening ehMac this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true ................ but only after I do some online teaching ........... and check out The Shang thread. 

The poster below me likes to ride on trains. For the record, I love train travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> You don't remember?
> 
> The poster below congratulates me on my 2000th post, which I managed to sneak in before Dr. G. hits 50,000.


Kudos, Kazak. Excelsior!!!! :clap::clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> All too true ................ but only after I do some online teaching ........... and check out The Shang thread.
> 
> The poster below me likes to ride on trains. For the record, I love train travel.


True, I have always enjoyed rail travel. Too bad it is not efficient enough for today's business traveller.

The poster below will open a new container of milk today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. We use only skim milk and we have plenty.

The poster below me has actually milked a cow.


----------



## FeXL

Yup. Daisy, Alta & the third name I can't recall. Every mornin' and every evenin' for far too many years as a teenager. Soon as I moved away from home, the folks bought a milkin' machine.

TPBM has slopped hogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me has helped delivered new born puppies.


----------



## SINC

False, and happily so. 

The poster below is already planning their summer garden for spring planting.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Got the seeds on order, and will start them in the house in a few months, although nothing can be planted until early June.

The poster below me feels at one with Nature when he/she works out in the garden.


----------



## Kazak

False. I feel hot and thirsty.

The poster below had a major purchase decision influenced by a advertisement.


----------



## SINC

True. I saw a 37" Samsung HDTV on sale last fall for $600 and went and grabbed it that very morning.

The poster below is fond of visiting art museums.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have been to some excellent museums around the world and am a better person for these visits.

The poster below me has bought some art for his/her home.


----------



## SINC

True. I bought a reverse painting on glass, painted in England in 1859.

The poster below does not own an original oil painting.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My wife has filled nearly every bit of wall space with art.

The poster below me paints, as in artistic painting.


----------



## macdoodle

Not any more, mostly glass and shirts these days... (glass and fabric paint, not oils or watercolours)

The poster below me listens to music while shopping


----------



## SINC

True, but only in stores that play it. I most often listen to "cleanup on aisle five please".

The poster below likes to shop in the early morning before the crowds show up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Love being one of the few in a store and just walking up to the checkout with no one in front of me.

The poster below me does much of their shopping online these days.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I like to choose things using the 5 senses, and sometimes the 6th ...

The poster below me doesn't like hot dogs


----------



## SINC

False, there's nothing better than a hot dog with sauerkraut and yellow mustard.

The poster below hasn't had a McDonald's burger in a very long time.


----------



## Kazak

True. My kids got me to stop eating there, for which I'm grateful.

The poster below knows whether he/she is left- or right-footed.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmm, I think I am right footed, but left handed ..not sure

poster below me has a ring on both ring fingers


----------



## Kazak

Neither, actually.

The poster below wears the same non-wedding-ring piece of jewelry almost every day.


----------



## SINC

True. My gold Medic Alert bracelet that I received as a gift 10 years ago.

The poster below wears a single ear ring.


----------



## Sonal

False. I wear no earrings, which caused quite the brouhaha at my cousin's wedding in India.

The poster below me wears a watch.


----------



## Lawrence

Sonal said:


> The poster below me wears a watch.


Sort of false, Sort of true, I wear my wrist watch on a carabiner attached to my pants loop,
I hate wearing a watch on my wrist.

TPBM can't wait until spring arrives, The nice weather today is making them want to hit the patio's.


----------



## SINC

Hey Dave, welcome back to your thread!

True. I want my motor home back.

The poster below is following a favourite TV series that airs tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

True, if it's Grey's Anatomy!! 

TPBM is anxious to dig out the golf clubs again


----------



## Kazak

dolawren said:


> Sort of false, Sort of true, I wear my wrist watch on a carabiner attached to my pants loop


Weird coincidence. My watch is actually part of the carabiner--the face hangs upside-down, so when I lift it, it faces me properly.

Anyway, to golf I say, "Nein," not "fore."

The poster below is worried that with the stupidly-warm January we're having here on the Wet Coast, the plants will get confused and come up too early.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Plants here in St.John's know when to start to bloom ......... late June ........ which rhymes with tune.

The poster below me can carry a tune ........... in June ............. at noon.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahh, those were the days my friend, but are now at an end.... ! 

The poster below me likes to whistle


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but my dogs think I am calling them to go outside.

The poster below me likes to take a dog for a walk.


----------



## macdoodle

True, as long as it isn't too cold, then we just do a yard walk.... 

the poster below me collects odd change in a jar of sorts.


----------



## SINC

True. A Captain's Table rye bottle in fact.

The poster below stashed away some Canadian $1 and $2 bills before they were discontinued.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Crisp bills and in sequential order. 

The poster below me collects stamps and/or coins.


----------



## macdoodle

True coins still stamps no more... gave them to a kid years ago.... had some I now find are rare ... where is that kid now!!

The poster below me has native moccasins that he / she loves!!


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but would love to have a pair.

The poster below me wears slippers around the house.


----------



## macdoodle

False Bare / sock feet or moccasins

the poster below me knows sign language


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. I once dated someone who was hearing impaired and she taught me ASL ...... but I have forgotten much of what I learned.

The poster below me has a vision impairment (I do, so I am not making light of anyone who has this problem).


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat true. I once dated someone who was hearing impaired and she taught me ASL ...... but I have forgotten much of what I learned.
> 
> The poster below me has a vision impairment (I do, so I am not making light of anyone who has this problem).


Partially true. I have acute stigmatism and have very poor eyesight without corrective lenses. Thus my glasses are the last thing off at night and the first thing on in the morning.

The poster below is burdened by too many meetings.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Many of my meetings are now online ............ saves the fuss of going to the office for a dull meeting.

The poster below me would rather do a tele-meeting/conference online than to fly to some place for the meeting.


----------



## macdoodle

False, you cant tell what they are thinking when do can't see all the players all the time! 

The poster below me wears sun glasses in the winter too


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. don't even need them much in the summer due to lack of sunshine.

The poster below me wears a hat.


----------



## SINC

True. These days a Tilley winter edition. This very one in fact"










The poster below doesn't own a hat.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I have many, but they all cover my ears, except for my red cap style 

The poster below me loves homemade Italian spaghetti


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I have only had it once.

The poster below me enjoys to make a stirfry meal in a large Asian wok.


----------



## macdoodle

TRUE! And always with brown rice.... long grain in summer, short in winter

The poster below me wears ear muffs in winter


----------



## SINC

False. I have flaps that lower inside that Tilley hat. A forehead warmer drops down as well.

The poster below has a craving for their Mom's homemade pie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost true ........... my grandmother's homemade apple pie ............ with vanilla ice cream.

The poster below me can fondly remember their grandparents.


----------



## macdoodle

Well, my Scottish gran anyway, she lived with us... 

the poster below me is fond of sailing


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. Went a couple of times and liked it somewhat.

The poster below me has been on a hang glider.


----------



## macdoodle

Nop, not yet ... or bungee jumping either!

The poster below me wears track type outfits around the house


----------



## SINC

False. Close though. Sweat pants and a sweater.

The poster below needs to buy a new pair of winter boots.


----------



## Sonal

False. I bought 2 pairs last year and they are still going strong.

The poster below me has more than 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

No way!!! I am not sure if I even have 10 shoes/sneakers/slippers/boots/Birkenstocks/etc

The poster below me once liked to jog .......... or still does ......... on a regular basis. Those were the days.


----------



## SINC

True. Before my hip gave out. I was 25 pounds lighter back then too. 

The poster below has more than two wrist watches.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just one.

The poster below me has more than one dog or cat.


----------



## Kazak

False. Pet-free since August 2008. (The rabbit died. . . Literally.)

The poster below makes a big deal of Valentine's Day.


----------



## SINC

True. I used to that is. I used to fly my wife's sister and her hubby who lived in Brandon, MB to the Wedgwood Hotel in downtown Vancouver, put them up in a suite and the wife and I met them there. Spent three days touring Vancouver and hitting the best restaurants. It always included a ceremonial shot of Louis XIII cognac at $116 a pop in the Library Lounge. Loved that stuff.

The poster below loves a shot of good cognac.


----------



## The Doug

_Very_ true.

The poster below is fluently unilingual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mais oui.

The poster below me has been to Brooklyn, New York, the home of the real New York accent.


----------



## macdoodle

New York yes, Brooklyn no.... sadly

the poster below me has travelled outside of N.Am. continent


----------



## FeXL

(Holy smokes, missed 4 posts in the few minutes it took to compose this one. I'll let it stand)

I do enjoy a good cognac. However, my experience lies with a rather less expensive Hennessey's XO at around $100/bottle.

(Louis Trey? You dog...)

TPBM has had Dom Pérignon champagne before.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> New York yes, Brooklyn no.... sadly
> 
> the poster below me has travelled outside of N.Am. continent


True. Went to Europe ........... and live in NL .......... which Canada Post considers Europe.

The poster below me has visited Newfoundland and Labrador ...... Canada's 10th province.


----------



## macdoodle

Aye Bye!! that I have... many times ...

The poster below me is wishing there was a warm brandy close by


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me wishes there was some warm weather coming this weekend.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> (Holy smokes, missed 4 posts in the few minutes it took to compose this one. I'll let it stand)
> 
> I do enjoy a good cognac. However, my experience lies with a rather less expensive Hennessey's XO at around $100/bottle.
> 
> (Louis Trey? You dog...)
> 
> TPBM has had Dom Pérignon champagne before.


Woof, woof! 

True. Many times. Always have one bottle at hand for special occasions. Perhaps on your next visit?

The poster below enjoys a bottle of good beer with a meal.


----------



## Kazak

False. Teetotaler here.

The poster below enjoys ad-free ehMac (or wishes he/she were doing so).


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me works/worked in the advertising business.


----------



## SINC

True, for over 42 years and in a way still am on my web site.

The poster below will help his or her partner to get groceries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I shall go while my wife grooms our dogs.

The poster below me has show dogs which he/she shows somewhere in Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

False. but I do have show cats.

The poster below me loves to ride horses (or used to)


----------



## SINC

True, grew up with four Quarter horses. 

The poster below loved to ride a Merry-Go-Round.


----------



## macdoodle

True, when a fair was around... 

The poster below me has eggs 'over easy'


----------



## SINC

True, my favourite way. But anything as long as the yolk is runny will do. Even the white should be a bit runny so when you dip your toast, that little snotty-like thing hangs off it, before you pop it in your mouth. 

The poster below does not like eggs. More so after reading the above.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I like mine basted.

The poster below is baking this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........ but my wife is as we speak.

The poster below me has made his/her own bagels at home.


----------



## SINC

False, eating a bagel is like putting a ball of lead in my tummy. Much too heavy.

The poster below is enjoying the sunshine today.


----------



## Kazak

Very true.

The poster below has much to do today, but hasn't really started yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have been teaching online, on and off, since 830AM. A very productive day.

The poster below me likes this current position.


----------



## SINC

True. sitting in an easy chair, beer in one hand, mouse in the other. 

The poster below has to go out this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure. We were invited out but the hosts may have to stay in to care for a sick child.

The poster below me has vivid memories of sitting up all night with a very sick child.


----------



## macdoodle

Very True! babies with bad colds and croup keep you 'steaming and rubbing to get the phlegm up and out' like forever...

the poster below me has slept in a bunk bed


----------



## SINC

True indeed, but I always got the top bunk,

The poster below got the bottom.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Never slept on the top of a bunk bed.

The poster below me has slept on a water bed.


----------



## Sonal

True. Used to have one in university... mostly because I needed a bed, and someone was selling a queen-sized waterbed for $50.

The poster below me currently has furniture that they bought used.


----------



## SINC

True. A number of pieces we own are antiques, thus used by others.

The poster below loves antique furniture.


----------



## macdoodle

Depends where it's going.. but I do like it in general..

the poster below me has scrap wood in the garage / shed


----------



## FeXL

Yup. We burn it in the wood stove for additional heat when needed.

TPBM likes working with wood (eg. building, construction, etc.).


----------



## SINC

True. Years ago that is, but not anymore other than to do a bit of wood carving and I suck at that.

The poster below has no artistic abilities.


----------



## Kazak

Who am I to say? History will be the judge.

The poster below is looking forward to a romantic dinner tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ already had it, complete with wine and candlelight.

The poster below me has a favorite wine.


----------



## macdoodle

Used to, not anymore... 

The poster below me is a romantic at heart


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Still write my wife poetry.

The poster below me wrote/still write poetry, of any genre.


----------



## macdoodle

True, the latest is / was new for me, cowboy poetry ... rhythmic ballad if spoken well and always a story... 
My friends daughter won poet of the year in a Texas showdown... few years back, she is well known in cowboy poetry circles... 

The poster below me has never been to a Cowboy Poetry contest


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Did not know that they even existed.

The poster below me has actually read "War and Peace".


----------



## SINC

True, many years ago now.

The poster below has company coming this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me loves bagels in the morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Sometimes, if I can get them! 

The poster below me is a 'Muffin Man'


----------



## SINC

True, I like muffins, provided they do not have nuts in them. Nuts ruin perfectly good muffins.

The poster below dislikes radishes in a salad.


----------



## macdoodle

True, I dislike them in anything... especially the bitter ones... 

the poster below me likes hot spicy foods...


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially Thai food.

The poster below me enjoys authentic Asian food.


----------



## Kazak

Having never been to Asia, I suppose my answer's "False."

The poster below's first reaction to a new trend is "No thanks."


----------



## SINC

True, I love tradition,

The poster below has more than one favourite movie star.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but most of them are in the great beyond now... 

The poster below me has a lot of tools for repairs about the house


----------



## SINC

True. Complete tool sets including wrenches, sockets, tap and die sets etc. in both SAE and Metric.

The poster below wears socks around the house, rather than slippers.


----------



## macdoodle

True, most of the time.... sometimes moccasins 

The poster below me has more than one pair of glasses, excluding sun glasses...( we all have too many of those! )


----------



## SINC

True. I always keep my current set of glasses when I get a new set. My prescription has not changed in six years now, so I have three sets of eyeglasses. I keep a spare in the house and a spare in the motor home lest I might break a pair when on a trip.

The poster below owns a musical instrument they cannot play.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We were given a piano that just sits there waiting to be tuned and played.

The poster below me can play some sort of musical instrument.


----------



## SINC

False, although I am trying to learn guitar.

The poster below checks investments online daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me has a self-directed RRSP.


----------



## Kazak

Not to my knowledge.

The poster below spends most of his/her computing time in a position other than seated.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I hate to compute and stand.

The poster below me uses an ergonomic chair.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I am lucky to own a lazy boy ... (however, there is one next door, but I'm glad I don't own him!!

The poster below me has leather furniture


----------



## Sonal

False. I am not a fan of leather furniture. (Well, with some exceptions.)

The poster below me has a leather jacket.


----------



## FeXL

Yup. Had it on today when I went for my motorcycle ride. Chaps & gauntlets, too.

TPBM wore parachute pants in the 80's.


----------



## macdoodle

False, but I did make new golf flags out of that material... got it from a parachute maker down the way....

The poster below me, has a set of golf clubs they don't use


----------



## SINC

True, haven't been out of the bag in 10 years now.

The poster below doesn't play golf either.


----------



## SINC

Uh, there seems to be a whole bunch of posts missing here. Did someone make some changes today?


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Uh, there seems to be a whole bunch of posts missing here. Did someone make some changes today?


Somehow an extra # got tacked on, the first 3 #'s are correct, and the time is fine, some gremlins who would rather be playing golf are shooting balls and knocking out the counts....


----------



## SINC

Ah, is that all? It just seemed different for whatever reason. Carry on.


----------



## macdoodle

it's your turn ...


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> True, haven't been out of the bag in 10 years now.
> 
> The poster below doesn't play golf either.


sorry for the mix up... 

True, but I am going to give it a go this year again.. (par 3):lmao:

the poster below me will have an early night tonight...


----------



## Kazak

False. Why mess with tradition?

The poster below was married outdoors.


----------



## macdoodle

False, Would have been nice, but not common back then.... 

The poster below has problems with the right hip / knee / ankle (they all connect, one owie leads to another!)


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ just bad knees.

The poster below me gave up jogging because of a physical ailment.


----------



## SINC

True. Bad right hip.

The poster below had eggs for breakfast.


----------



## FeXL

I believe I will! Replete with a slice of jalapeno havarti and snuggled between two slices of whole wheat toast, topped off with a splash of Tabasco. Loves them fried egg sandwiches...

TPBM used to collect eggs from the source as a young'un.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Not too many chickens running around my section of New York City.

The poster below me has never been to Toronto.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> TPBM used to collect eggs from the source as a young'un.


Partially true. Never did get 'em right from the source as I didn't want to stick my hand up there, but I did take 'em from the nest. 

Drat, ruined my line.

OK: False. Been to Toronto too many times to count.

The poster below has never lived on a farm or ranch.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Never did get 'em right from the source as I didn't want to stick my hand up there...


<snort> That paints just a wonderful graphic...


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> The poster below has never lived on a farm or ranch.


Sadly true.

The poster below lives thousands of km from where he/she was born.


----------



## macdoodle

True.... never lived where I was born

The poster below me loves fly fishing


----------



## SINC

True. But never mastered the technique although floating flies on lakes and streams was successful at catching fish over the years. Much prefer casting of bottom fishing.

The poster below enjoys eating wild game, but has never hunted.


----------



## macdoodle

False for the first part, true for the second.... I am not overly fond of 'tame game' either !

The poster below me gets headaches from certain types of weather


----------



## Dr.G.

True. New York City is miles from St.John's.

The poster below me was born in a foreign country.


----------



## SINC

False. I seldom get a headache.

The poster below is a fan of TV award programs.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I once was, when I watched many of the shows up for an Emmy Awards.

The poster below me has won a major award.


----------



## Kazak

Not yet.

The poster below is wearing mismatched socks.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. at least not at the moment.

The poster below me wears socks with his/her Birkenstocks.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao: true, especially in the winter...

The poster below me likes 'hoodies'


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me loves soup on a cold winter day or night.


----------



## The Doug

False. I love my soup in a bowl.

The poster below is thinking of _retiring_ a whole bunch of socks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. 

The poster below me still has some clothes from their university days.


----------



## SINC

False, wouldn't fit anyway if I did.

The poster below collects books.


----------



## FeXL

Yup. A silk screened sweatshirt I used to wear during exam time. Always got lots of knowing smiles.

"Mentally confused & prone to wandering..."

Like me, TPBM wouldn't be caught dead wearing socks & sandals no matter what the temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. I wear socks and my Birkenstocks in the house.

The poster below me likes to walk barefoot in the grass.


----------



## macdoodle

Absolutely! and usually in the house too, (unless it's cold and I have to wear socks and Birkenstocks!)

The poster below me likes to dip chicken into warm honey.... mmmmmm!


----------



## SINC

ASIDE: Why do people use "poster below *me*" when "poster below" works perfectly well?

Honey? Yuk! False. Chicken should only be dipped in hot gravy. 

The poster below loves french fries, but their diet tells them they shouldn't eat them.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> ASIDE: Why do people use "poster below *me*" when "poster below" works perfectly well?
> 
> .


Yes, it does work as well, however it comes from the directions at the beginning, so following that, is probably why, however you are not penalized or thought strange in any way for not following the original directions. It doesn't matter one way or another.

False, I do not care much for french fries but when I do it's with garlic butter... (about 3 times a year)


The poster below me likes Bratwurst Sausage on the grill


----------



## FeXL

Brats, Mennonite sausage, weisswurst, et al., are wonderful on the grille.

TPB knows what goes into making wieners.


----------



## macdoodle

True and I wouldn't touch one of them .... ever!

The poster below me is a good swimmer


----------



## Kazak

macdoodle said:


> The poster below me likes to dip chicken into warm honey.... mmmmmm!


You were talking about food, right?

False. Non-swimmer.

The poster below has posted at least one video on YouTube.


----------



## SINC

True. I posted a video of last August's wind sheer that passed through the Big Valley Jamboree grounds killing one and injuring dozens. A day I will not likely forget.

The poster below doesn't own a video camera, but takes short videos with the function on a still camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have an old Canon videocam plus my two Canon cameras to take video clips.

The poster below me uses iMovie for editing movie clips.


----------



## SINC

False. I don't know how to use iMovie, so I just shoot my video right the first time. No editing required! 

The poster below has a button missing on a garment and has meant to sew it back on for a week or so now.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Two years and still no button to be found ............ it's somewhere.

The poster below me knows how to knit.


----------



## SINC

True, I do indeed. My Mom taught me when I was a child. Started me off with spool knitting where I made pot holders for her from scrap wool.

The poster below is wondering what "spool knitting" is.


----------



## FeXL

Knit one, pearl two?

No, I do know what spool knitting is. Learned early on in grade school using MT thread spools.

Hmmm, may have to see if I can get one built for the littluns. Where's Ma's sewin' machine...

TPB (notice the absence of "M", SINC? ), like me, is having fresh baked buttermilk cornbread for breakfast.


----------



## SINC

False, a soft boiled egg with toast for dippin'!

And yes, I noticed the missing "M" yesterday.

The poster below has a pocket watch that belonged to a grandparent.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still runs like a charm and it is nearly 100 years old.

The poster below me hopes to leave a family heirloom to a son or daughter.


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> You were talking about food, right.


:lmao:Yes, it is very tasty, (can't knock it until you try it! 

True , I do have an heirloom to pass on.

The poster below me likes a shave the old fashioned way... hot towels etc. (do they do that anymore?? )


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I just don't use a straight razor. I would be long dead if I did.

The poster below me still uses a hand push-mower to mow the lawn.


----------



## SINC

False. I don't cut lawns.

The poster below carries a photo of their spouse in their wallet/purse.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. And my son as well.

The poster below me has a collection of old family movies.


----------



## Kazak

As a widower, false. I do carry pictures of the kids, though.

The poster below uses the Dvorak keyboard.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. And my son as well.


Your son carries a photo of his spouse as well?? 

True. I have all of my father's old 8 mm films.

The poster below is puzzled by an issue they cannot control.


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, out of sync there.

True, and those movies have been digitally transferred.

The poster below uses the Dvorak keyboard.


----------



## Kazak

True, SINC, like the order of posting in this thread.

The poster below is going away now.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. The quiz I still have from my freshman year in Life 101.

The poster below me does not hang up his/her university degrees on the wall. ( Personally, I don't).


----------



## macdoodle

True, I have no university degrees, but I do have other documents of training, all in a drawer because it is only representative of my training, not of my understanding.

The poster below me is continually learning and trying new things.


----------



## SINC

True. Who among us isn't?

The poster below uses a hot water bottle on occasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but we use it to keep puppies warm when the mom is going into labor with the next pup.

The poster below me uses an electric blanket (I don't).


----------



## macdoodle

False. not a fan. Besides there are enough warm bodies around at night ...

the poster below me uses those hot/ cold packs for pain


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I keep a pack in the freezer for my knees ...... and also have a microwave pack for my back.

The poster below me has had a hip/knee replacement.


----------



## SINC

False, but with a bad hip, one may be in my future.

The poster below has been to an oriental country.


----------



## Sonal

True. China & Burma.

The poster below me has been to at least 3 different continents.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I still would like to experience #3. We shall see.

The poster below me is/was a Canadian Landed Immigrant.


----------



## macdoodle

False , but my mom was from Scotland

The poster below me has been to Australia.


----------



## Sonal

False, but it's on my list of places to visit.

The poster below me has been to Europe.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, Italy in '78. Beautiful country, want to go back sometime. Australia's also on my list.

TPB has been to every province & territory in Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I have not been to the territories yet, but lived / visited in all the others....

The poster below me hates big city shopping and driving.


----------



## SINC

True and False. Hate the shopping but like the driving.

The poster below is considering a new vehicle.


----------



## Sonal

False. Bought one 2 years ago, no need to change anytime soon.

The poster below me has more than 100,000kms on his or her car.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. All of our cars since 1979 have not combined for 100,000km.

The poster below me still likes to take the city bus.


----------



## SINC

False. I haven't used a public transit bus in, well, never.

The poster below seldom takes a taxi.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I either take my own car, the bus or walk.

The poster below me has tried to "power walk".


----------



## macdoodle

True, but I need more practice, seems I run out of 'power' fast! 

The poster below me, walks once a day for at least 10 blocks


----------



## Dr.G.

I try to but it is impossible to walk in St.John's during the winter, so I do it on a treadmill.

The poster below me uses something to exercise (e.g., treadmill, weights, etc).


----------



## KC4

True and False....there is an elliptical machine in the basement...right now, it's propping up a half completed painting. 

The poster below is a champion procrastinator.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... unless I have a strict deadline. Then I am early.

The poster below me hates to vacuum the carpet .............. but does it anyway.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I don't mind the vacuum, it's spelling it that has me rattled!

the poster below me is thinking of doing something new, like a project unthought of/ or from the past....


----------



## SINC

True, got out my grandfather's (1914) gold pocket watch and am taking it in for a cleaning so I can use it.

The poster below will fill a vehicle with fuel tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... but I might do as you are doing and bring my grandfather's pocket watch in for cleaning.

The poster below me is very tired this morning ......... not hungover, just tired.


----------



## KC4

True that....still recovering from a long road trip and trying to catch up on many things all at once, but I'd really rather just head back to bed. It's winter; I should be hibernating. 

The poster below likes his or her steaks done medium rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... or just medium.

The poster below me likes boiled chicken ............ just the way my grandmother made it.


----------



## SINC

True, it has a certain fond taste from memories past.

The poster below finds time to call long distance once a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. No one to really call long distance anymore.

The poster below me kept an old rotary dial phone for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## SINC

True, I did, but wound up tossing it out some 25 years later as clutter.

The poster below is fighting to finish a project today that keeps getting stalled.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Too much grading to do to even think about projects (e.g., creating some iMovies).

The poster below me uses iMovie and iPhoto for creative purposes.


----------



## macdoodle

True have even sold a few... 

the poster below me is looking for new boots (real warm ones)


----------



## SINC

False, the winter boots I have had for the past dozen years are warm, serve me well and are still in great condition. It really does pay to buy quality.

The poster below will watch a special show on TV tonight.


----------



## Sonal

False. I will watch crap and then kick myself for watching crap when I could have done something more productive.

The poster below me loses time to the television.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... at least not all that often as I once did way back when.

The poster below me has time to spare this afternoon ............. I don't, so I must go now.


----------



## macdoodle

False, Shampooing carpets after lunch....

The poster below me will have a BLT, with soup for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would love one ............ but it is way past lunch here in St.John's

The poster below me is going to make supper for his/her family tonight.


----------



## SINC

True, the slow cooker is wafting a very pleasant aroma through the house.

The poster below won't cook a full meal tonight, rather they will dine on last night's left over dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My wife made a beautiful Sunday dinner, invited some friends over, and there are no leftovers. 

The poster below me is going to the movies in the next few nights to avoide the weekend rush.


----------



## SINC

False, I never go to a movie theatre, they are on my "not to do" list.

The poster below hates eating in a mall food court.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Love the taste of the food, but it is murder on a diet or for saving one's heart.

The poster below me likes New York-style pretzels (i.e., the thick ones). :love2:


----------



## KC4

False. While a Mall food court is not among my most favorite places to eat, occasionally very decent food can be found and if not too noisy, observing all of the human dynamics in action around you can be amusing mealtime entertainment. 

The poster below enjoys a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Taking on the possibility of a challenge of a lifetime -- adopting an orphan.

The poster below me has an adopted child from outside of Canada.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> The poster below me has an adopted child from outside of Canada.


Not yet, False at the moment (Unless pets count)

TPBM loves doing crafts


----------



## KC4

True - but I never have enough time to really get into many projects. 

Note: I was slow on the post to the Mall food question and should have answered the pretzel question instead. Just so this thread doesn't get anymore twisted, I will answer with a resounding "Yes, I do like those thick chewy pretzels, especially with kosher salt."

The poster below me always hangs the toilet paper roll with the end over the top.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... it's the only way to "ply".

The poster below me uses Kosher salt.


----------



## SINC

True, but not on my over the top TP, but out here we call it AW.

The poster below will read at least a chapter of a book this evening.


----------



## Sonal

Well, most likely true but I am actually hoping it will be false since I have some writing to do tonight.

The poster below me procrastinates.


----------



## KC4

Sheesh! Am I slow today on the posting! Maybe that's just me procrastinating again. 

The poster below has painted toenails.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Sheesh! Am I slow today on the posting! Maybe that's just me procrastinating again.
> 
> The poster below has painted toenails.


Uh, lemme check . . . nope, False.

the poster below has vowed to be quicker on the draw in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... to the quick go the spoils ........... or is that the victor?

The poster below me has a wealth of sayings that just wait for the correct moment to be shared.


----------



## KC4

True. However, I don't usually remember them until significantly after the correct moment. 

The poster below is allergic to something they really like.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am allergic to dust and mold, both of which I dislike.

The poster below me has specific foods which they love/crave.


----------



## macdoodle

True, I love Shrimp and garlic butter, and apple cake

The poster below me has a collection of souvenir silver spoons from all over


----------



## SINC

False, my Mom did, but not me. I gave them all to a niece.

The poster below takes two different pills a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I do take a variety of vitamin and flax oil pills, however.

The poster below me has seen the Grand Canyon.


----------



## macdoodle

true, a vitamin and MSM

the poster below me always wears slippers about the house


----------



## SINC

OK, to catch up True, I have seen the Grand Canyon and True, I do wear slippers.

The poster below always checks this thread to see that their last post is not an overlap with another.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still, the miscues do make for humorous posts.

The poster below me is considered a humerous person by his/her friends and family.


----------



## FeXL

Sadly, they have not come to appreciate my sense of humor as much as I do...

TPB has come to appreciate craft brews instead of fizzy, yellow beers meant for wussies.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Sadly, they have not come to appreciate my sense of humor as much as I do...
> 
> TPB has come to appreciate craft brews instead of fizzy, yellow beers meant for wussies.


False, put me down as a wuss.

The poster below likes Bailey's.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but seldom have any....

the poster below is thinking of a job that must be done, but keeps putting it off


----------



## Sonal

True... many in fact.

TPBM is going to bed now.


----------



## macdoodle

False, but very soon!

The poster below me is doing some painting this week


----------



## Sonal

False... it's among the many jobs I've put off.

The poster below me will indulge in a sweet treat soon.


----------



## Gilles

Sonal said:


> The poster below me will indulge in a sweet treat soon.


True, I always eat at 2:00 in the morning.

The poster below me is awake.


----------



## KC4

False. 

The poster below sleepwalks.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but not anymore ............ or so I am told.

The poster below me has been told that he/she talks in their sleep.


----------



## SINC

True if snoring counts. 

TPB will measure something today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... at least not that I know of as of now.

The poster below me is constantly checking the time.


----------



## SINC

True, I wanna see how long it's been since I checked it last.

TPB has a hole in at least on sock in their drawer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, yes, and most likely more than one sock.

The poster below me had not problem wearing non-matching socks around the house.


----------



## KC4

True. I do it in hopes that the AWOL socks will become jealous and reappear.

The poster below thinks they were reincarnated from a previous life.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me has parents who are still living.


----------



## macdoodle

False, and I miss them...

The poster below me has brothers and sisters (I have none)


----------



## SINC

False, I have only one sister.

TPB takes great care of their grandmother's china.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We use them only on special days and dinners.

The poster below me votes in every and all municipal/provincial/federal elections.


----------



## macdoodle

False, my grandmother had no china...

The poster below me has a grandfather clock


----------



## SINC

False, but I do have his pocket watch. 

TPB is trying to save for something special.


----------



## KC4

True. I would like a graphics tablet someday soon. Or, a baby elephant, I can't decide. 


The poster below is a strong swimmer.


----------



## macdoodle

True at one time, been awhile since I did this.... 

the poster below me is into downhill skiing.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Put me on skies and watch me tumble down the hill.

The poster below me has ridden on a luge.


----------



## SINC

False, I don't even know what a luge is.

TPB has a favourite seater they wear around the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure what a "seater" is ............ so I can only speculate and say false.

The poster below me would sooner have a root canal done than to go down the track on a luge.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure what a "seater" is ............ so I can only speculate and say false.
> 
> The poster below me would sooner have a root canal done than to go down the track on a luge.


Was a typo. SWEATER!

False, I don't even know what a luge is.

TPB has a favourite sweat suit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh!!! I don't wear sweat suits ........... but I do have a favorite sweater that I wear when I am not feeling well.

The poster below me, like me, has never been on a luge and would not risk their life on this small sled, be it in the Winter Olympics or on a hill in their neighborhood.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB ranks comfort ahead of fashion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

The poster below me hates wearing ties.


----------



## SINC

False, I wore one to work for over 40 years and one gets used to it.

TPB always wears a tie pin with a tie.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I don't wear ties all that often, and I am not sure if I could find my one tie pin.

The poster below me will use iMovie or iPhoto sometime this weekend.


----------



## KC4

True. Slurping my coffee, both iPhoto and iMovie will be on duty this weekend. 


The Poster below has a dangling participle.


----------



## SINC

Uh, lemme check . . . nope, no dangling.

TPB never worries about grammar on the web.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Not the best way for a teleprofessor to approach the web when uploading one's thoughts.

The poster below me has taken a web course from some college or university.


----------



## Sonal

True, a couple of them.

The poster below likes to boldly split infinitives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> True, a couple of them.
> 
> The poster below likes to boldly split infinitives.


True ............ and as we here at Split Infinitives Inc. are fond of saying, "We expect our output to more than double in a year." 

The poster below me has a learning disability (FYI, I do so I am not trying to make light of someone who is also learning disabled).


----------



## KC4

True, I am dyslexic and have a Deficit Attention Disorder. 

The poster below me tends to write their first draft in a stream of consciousness manner which can occasionally result in run on sentences that need to be revisited to break them up into manageable pieces.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still, this is an effective process to undertake "function before form".

The poster below me enjoys writing, be it fiction, non-fiction or fantasy.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB loves to read fiction.


----------



## macdoodle

False ..most of the time, I like Bi and Auto Bi's and historic type stories

TPBM has a 'collection' of some sort.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Stamps, coins and doxies.

The poster below me collects stamps/coins and/or raises dogs.


----------



## macdoodle

False, no stamps, some coins and no dog raising! 

The poster below me has a pass for some continuing event, (sports / theatre etc.)


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... I think. We have season's ticket to the NL Symphony. Would you consider that a "pass"?


The poster below me enjoys classical music performed live.


----------



## Labi

False.. I enjoy music live (lots of concerts).. but classical is not my thing.

The poster below me loves the Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## macdoodle

False!

The poster below me plays / watches Tennis


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me watches/plays golf.


----------



## SINC

True, used to play, now just watch.

TPB enjoys cooking shows on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and I admit it.

The poster below me likes to try out new recipes ............ on unsuspecting family members.


----------



## macdoodle

True!..... unsuspecting anybody's actually!!

The poster below me enjoys cooking


----------



## Dr.G.

True. For myself or for my family.

The poster below me knows how to make a pizza from scratch.


----------



## SINC

True, indeed I do.

TPB is not comfortable in the kitchen unless they have a coffee in front of them and are watching someone else cook.


----------



## KC4

False. I am very comfortable in the kitchen especially when I am cooking. People sitting there with coffees can sometimes make me uncomfortable though. 

The poster below believes in angels.


----------



## macdoodle

True, the real and the human ones


The poster below me has trouble going beyond the 5 senses


----------



## SINC

False. I never go beyond five.

TPB does not believe in mumbo jumbo.


----------



## KC4

I don't know. Let me consult the chicken bones......

The Poster Below me has seen a ghost.


----------



## Labi

false, but maybe one day

the poster below me plays a lot of video games


----------



## SINC

True, but only if you mean solitaire or snood or mini golf. 

TPB has a PC they keep just for gaming.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Don't have any games. 

The poster below me has an old Apple IIe.


----------



## SINC

False, sold it long ago but I do have an original Blueberry iMac, the very first iMac with the hockey puck mouse.

The poster below owns and uses a GPS unit when travelling.


----------



## KC4

False, but I really should as I am directionally impaired. Don't give me cardinal directions - tell me right, left or straight..otherwise I'll end up in Timbuktu. 


The poster below likes to go fishing.


----------



## macdoodle

False, unless supermarket fishing counts, love to eat them, hate the cleaning, been there, done that!

the poster below me has been on a trapeze.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB eats smoked oysters on occasion.


----------



## macdoodle

True, on crackers, and sometimes grilled on bread points with bacon and cheese ...mmmm!

the poster below me becomes annoyed when hungry


----------



## SINC

False, never annoyed, just hungry.

TPB hates green beans.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I grow them and eat them fresh each summer.

The poster below me is an organic gardener.


----------



## macdoodle

False, if the world had to wait for my gardening fare, they would starve ..... sadly. 

the poster below me likes summer sausage.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB prefers steak blue.


----------



## macdoodle

True, if I had to have steak it would be blue rare ...

The poster below me is not a fan of Lima Beans....


----------



## SINC

False, love 'em.

TPB has pink slippers.


----------



## macdoodle

False they are tan mocc's

the poster below me used to ski a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, nor skate.

The poster below me is glad that Clara Hughes is the Canadian flag bearer at the Olympic games.


----------



## SINC

False. I do not follow the Olympics and think it is a waste of time and money.

TPB takes more than one pill a day.


----------



## macdoodle

True, if vitamins etc. count

The poster below me will take a wee nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am more productive during the day with a "wee nap".

The poster below me naps with one .... or more ...... pets on the bed/couch.


----------



## macdoodle

True! 

The poster below me has morning coffee set on auto the night before.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I make it fresh while my dogs are eating.

The poster below me has more than three pets.


----------



## FeXL

False. I find that three of the furry little darlings is two too many.

TPB would like to shed (in a manner of speaking) a pet or two.


----------



## SINC

True in the extreme.

TPB loves ketchup. Heinz ketchup.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I don't like any ketchup, unless a smear on a burger counts (4-5 X's a year) 

the poster below me leaves gloves behind in places visited ...stores etc.


----------



## SINC

False, my gloves stay in the truck when I go into stores, as does my winter coat. It's way to hot to shop with a parka on.

TPB likes to shop for groceries early in the morning to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Went at just past 8AM today and was in and out within 10 minutes.

The poster below me hates to shop for anything when there is a crowded store or shop.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB wants to write a novel one day.


----------



## KC4

True. I really would. 

The poster below me is reading or re-reading a good book right now.


----------



## SINC

True. Re-reading an Elmore Leonard favourite.

TPB craves a feed of Alaskan King Crab legs.


----------



## Sonal

False. I don't eat seafood.

The poster below me has eaten a favourite breakfast item today.


----------



## SINC

True. I had a soft boiled egg, my favourite.

TPB likes their eggs with runny yolks.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Scrambled eggs or no eggs for me.

The person below me has gathered fresh eggs from a chicken coop.


----------



## KC4

True. Have you ever heard a hen growl? They sometimes do when they are not ready to let their eggs go. It makes me feel a bit guilty. I know what it feels like to be hen-pecked. 

The Poster below has lived in the mountains.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, the Catskills in upstate New York.

The poster below me has been to the top of the CN Tower, or the Calgary Tower.


----------



## SINC

True. And both.

TPB is lacking energy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just got in from some snow shoveling. Feel invigorated.

The poster below me owns a snow blower.


----------



## macdoodle

I wish! False

the poster below me uses rubber gloves for some chores


----------



## SINC

Nearly true. I use latex gloves when emptying the holding tanks on our motor home.

TPB sees little point in shovelling when it is snowing.


----------



## FeXL

Never been able to understand that...

TPB has made a snowman recently.


----------



## Sitting Bull

This is true, It ticks me off every time but thats what I get paid for
The poster below me wishes upon a star.
Sorry FeXL looks like we posted at the same time. Now what?


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... to building a snowman while wishing on a star. 

The poster below me is an amature astronomer.


----------



## macdoodle

True if checking out the celestial paradise on a clear night with just binoculars counts ... no telescope.

The poster below me worries a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me is sitting by a fireplace or woodstove right now.


----------



## macdoodle

False, but I will be later... 

The poster below me is rushing to finish something they forgot.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I forgot what it is that I had to do today. 

The poster below me talks in his/her sleep.


----------



## SINC

False. But people tell me it's true.

TPB will retire early tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Had a nap this afternoon.

The poster below me loves to nap in the afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I'll take any nap I can.... but it is not a regular thing ... <sigh>

The poster below me keeps old coats / boots for outside work


----------



## SINC

False. Gave up work when I retired.

TPB slept later than usual this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Got up earlier than usual.

The poster below me is a morning person rather than a night owl.


----------



## SINC

True. Can't stay awake much after 10:00 p.m. Up at 4-5:00 A.M.

TPB sleeps an average of nine hours a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ in my dreams maybe.

The poster below me is still in bed ......... but reading this nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

False, I am on the couch and having a glass of milk and a cookie.

TPB is awaiting the Superbowl next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Neither the Jets nor the Vikings made it, so I might watch the highlights on Monday.

The poster below me will be hosting/going to a Super Bowl party.


----------



## SINC

True, in a way. Since the Super Bowl is the only NFL game I watch all year long, I will sit and watch with a few nibblies and a few more beer. That is a minor party, n'est-ce pas?

TPB will make supper using an oven today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My wife made a lasagna from scratch before she left for Regina, SK. So, we need the oven to reheat this fine meal. I shall make a nice salad.

The poster below me really likes salads, as I do.


----------



## SINC

False. Meh, it's rabbit food. I much prefer freshly sliced tomatoes and cucumbers as a side dish to a meal.

TPB will make a trip the to store for a forgotten item today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... I never forget since I take a list. I do forget to take the list at times, but I never forget. Now, where did I put my coffee????????

The poster below me is a lover of coffee, especially in the morning.


----------



## macdoodle

False, I make a strong cuppa in the morning, occasionally I will have coffee, wasn't always that way tho...

The poster below me I visiting a friend this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

True, how did you know?

The poster below me has close friends that, sadly, live out of their province.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but reunions are exhilarating! 

The poster below me has an 'off the cuff' sense of humour, very spontaneous !


----------



## KC4

Hahaah! macdoodle beat me to the punch.

Rewrite:
It's still true, but not everyone "gets" it.

The poster below me has family members in another country.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but we don't communicate .... cousins in Scotland. Family on the other side of this country.... 

The poster below me loves to make people laugh, it lifts both spirits!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> True, but we don't communicate .... cousins in Scotland. Family on the other side of this country....
> 
> The poster below me loves to make people laugh, it lifts both spirits!!


Very true. My wife calls me The King of Korn, and My Jewish Vaudevillian.

The poster below me remembers the early days of TV back in the 1950s.


----------



## SINC

True. Ah yes, simpler times with Howdy Doody.

TPB does not watch much TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not much of value on these days. I do watch the CBC National News every night, however.

The poster below me has been interviewed on TV and/or radio.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. Not much of value on these days. I do watch the CBC National News every night, however.
> 
> The poster below me has been interviewed on TV and/or radio.


Ture on both counts and many times as well.

TPB likes to watch the PGA Tour on TV as I do. Lefty is in the hunt this afternoon on his home turf in San Diego.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sometimes, I like to watch, but I actually like to play golf even more than watch.

The poster below me had once hit a hole in one ............. I haven't, so I am just curious.


----------



## macdoodle

False, mighty close once.... but my mom did, and it was in a tourney, she won a gold putter from Rothmans.... (it was their hole) and a plaque... 

the poster below me is inspired to play golf when watching it on TV.


----------



## SINC

False, but I once scored an eagle on a par four with a Ben Hogan four wood on my second shot and it felt just like a hole-in-one. 

False II. I played long before I ever saw Shell's Wonderful World of Golf on TV.

The poster below never did take up golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> False, but I once scored an eagle on a par four with a Ben Hogan four wood on my second shot and it felt just like a hole-in-one.
> 
> The poster below never did take up golf.


Good for you, Sinc. My "claim to fame" was a birdie on a par five.

The poster below me has had golf lessons (I have not, but would like some).


----------



## KC4

False, despite it being suggested many times. On the fairway, my favorite thing to drive is the cart. 

The poster below me is a food adventurer and likes to try new and different things to eat.


----------



## macdoodle

True, but most of those times I try it when there are others are around to help with the eating, haven't had any mishaps, but have had a few ' won't make this again's' LOL!! 

the poster below me loves various types of art.


----------



## SINC

True to a degree. I like some kinds of art.

TPB has been on a Ferris Wheel in the past 10 years.


----------



## macdoodle

False, more like 20!

The poster below me likes, or used to like the Tilt A Whirl (my fave)


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I hated all those forms of "enjoyment". 

The poster below me is willing to come and help me shovel snow.


----------



## macdoodle

True, can a plane get in?? 

The poster below me has been to Hawaii.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> True, can a plane get in??
> 
> The poster below me has been to Hawaii.


No, no planes, buses, boats or plows are moving just now.

No, I have not been to Hawaii, but would love to go see the Pearl Harbor Memorial.

The poster below me knows what "a date which will live in infamy" is all about even today.


----------



## KC4

True. The day was December 7, 1941. Franklin Delano Roosevelt's December 8, 1941 address to the nation and the world contains those words about the previous day and the attack on Pearl Harbor. 

The poster below is a history buff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true. Majored in American history in university.

The poster below me is a teacher, or has taught in the public school system, K-12.


----------



## macdoodle

I am not a qualified teacher, but ended up 'subbing' during the Jewish Holidays ,in Montreal, many years ago.. quite an interesting story... 

The poster below me has many 'trades' to draw from.


----------



## Dr.G.

Other than teaching ............ I would have to say no. I have taught from the pre-school level, K-12 and university, but that is my only "trade".

The poster below me plays the piano (I don't).


----------



## SINC

False. Struggling to learn guitar.

TPB has dress shoes with laces.


----------



## macdoodle

False, only running shoes, dress shoes are slip ons

The poster below me prefers brown to black shoes


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know?

The poster below me is wearing Birkenstocks as he/she is reading this posting (I am, and loving it).


----------



## macdoodle

Pretty darn close, they are nearby, but I have those crocks type rubber slip-ins, with socks! 

The poster below me likes Argyle Socks... homemade if possible...


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me knows how to knit socks.


----------



## SINC

True, but I haven't done so in many years. My Mom taught me in the 1950s.

The poster below has never worn home made knitted socks.


----------



## Sonal

False. My friend made a lovely pair for me, and I love wearing them.

The poster below me has (and wears) an unusually coloured or patterned pair of socks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sometimes true. I am now, but that is because these socks are warm.

The poster below me wears ear muffs (I have not had a pair since I was about 5).


----------



## SINC

False, but I did when I was younger and a toque wasn't "cool". Did we even have "cool" back in the fifties? Now I put the ear flaps down on my Tilley winter hat.

TPB doesn't wear a hat, even in winter.


----------



## macdoodle

False, since 90° of body heat leaves through the top of the head, I wear one all winter for sure!

The poster below me is not a fan of leather garments.


----------



## Sonal

False. I love leather jackets.

The poster below me has worn leather pants.


----------



## KC4

True, she says sheepishly.
Knock Knock. 
Who's there?
The Police.
The Police?
Yes, The Fashion Police.
Stephen Tyler phoned and he wants his pants back.


The Poster below listens to (or listened) to Aerosmith.


----------



## SINC

False, never did like their brand of noise.

TPB prefers Huey Lewis instead.


----------



## macdoodle

False

The poster below me is afraid of heights.


----------



## SINC

True, never used to be but old age changes things.

TPB has more than one pair of prescription eyeglasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I keep the last three or four prescriptions just in case I break a pair.

The poster below my has had laser surgery on his/her eyes.


----------



## SINC

False, and I never would. Too many people I know have had this procedure and find that their eyesight is failing with age. It seems to be fine for younger folks, but once people start to age, vision fails and the damage done is not reversible.

TPB had some type of eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, a bowl of cereal and fruit.

The poster below me actually remembers when the Toronto Maple Leafs last won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## The G3 Man

False, 

The poster below me loves a day where its cool out, but not freezing, and has a nice breeze.


----------



## SINC

False, I find 23° to be just right.

TPB longs for springtime.


----------



## macdoodle

true, but don't we all? 

The poster below me has gone ice fishing.


----------



## The G3 Man

false.

TPB likes the fall


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Fall is one of the best times of year here in St.John's.

The poster below me has been bird watching in the past year.


----------



## macdoodle

True, most favourite time of year 

The poster below me has prepared income taxes already.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, I am just about done. Just waiting for a few more receipts and then I file online.

The poster below me files their income tax online each year.


----------



## Rps

False, I always use the snail approach, both for mail and filling and filing.

The poster below me actually watches the Super Bowl for the game and not the half-time show or the commercials [ which we seldom get to see in Canada]


----------



## Dr.G.

False, I lost interest in the NFL when the NY Giants moved out of Yankee Stadium and the NY Jets moved out of Shea Stadium and moved to the Meadowlands.

The poster below me still has faith that the Toronto Maple Leafs will again with a Stanley Cup in their lifetime.


----------



## Sonal

True, but I'm in my early 30s... That gives 'em another 40-50 years or so.

The poster below me is not planning on watching the Superbowl today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I may watch the highlights once the game is over.

The poster below me has been to an NFL football game.


----------



## macdoodle

False. 

The poster below me watched the heartbreaking game of curling this afternoon (I was rooting for PEI)


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me cheered when Brad Gushue won the gold in curling at the last Winter Olympics.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB has an errand to run this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me has actually been to a Summer/Winter Olympics event.


----------



## macdoodle

False, closest I got was the torch going through town this year...

The poster below me parks far away from a store to get at least some walking exercise.... (I do, because it also prevents anyone from dinging my car...


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ for both reasons.

The poster below me uses a treadmill.


----------



## macdoodle

False, a mile treck on a dirt road is all I can do once a day.  (doggie walk)

The poster below me is wanting to do something unique for their Valentine this year, (not the jewelry or chocolates thing)


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but it's a secret.

The poster below me made Valentine's Day cards in public school.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB does not celebrate Valentine's day.


----------



## macdoodle

True, I have no one to celebrate with... 

The poster below me loves getting Valentines treats


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB has too many cards in their wallet.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me has pictures of their family in their wallet.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB has a red jacket.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me has red shoes.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB is considering seeing a movie later this week.


----------



## KC4

True - Probably Avatar.

The Poster below has (or had) pet goldfish.


----------



## SINC

True. Had a few won at the fair as a kid, but they didn't live long in that tiny bowl. We held their funerals in a larger bowl. 

TPB would love to have an aquarium, but thinks it might be too much work.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> We held their funerals in a larger bowl.


I feel flushed with that remark.

True, and I KNOW that large aquariums are a lot of work. It also sucks to move them and I expect to move in a year or so.

The poster below has a favorite soda that they prefer to drink.


----------



## macdoodle

True, it is only ginger ale, and only occasionally, I don't really like sodas...

the poster below me is a lover of potato chips


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Grew up on Wise potato chips as a boy.

The poster below me loves pistacio nuts (I do ........... one of my favorite snacks).


----------



## SINC

Well sorta true, but I prefer pecans.

TPB needs an oil change in their vehicle soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have the oil changed when I have my snow tires put onto my car.

The poster below me has more than one snow shovel (I have 9, 1 scoop and 1 snowblower).


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB has a digging pick from years back.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and it helped me dig up a tree stump in my backyard.

The poster below me grows vegetables in their backyard.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB wears suspenders on occasion.


----------



## Sonal

False. Neither kind.

The poster below me knows what both kinds of suspenders are.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I don't have the buttons on my pants for one of these kinds of suspenders.

The poster below me is an organic gardener.


----------



## macdoodle

False, although the few tomatoes I grow are in organic soil....

The poster below me has a bunion


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ although I am not sure what one is, if the truth be known.

The poster below me has osteoarthritis ............ I do, in both knees.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do have a bad hip.

TPB will finish something today they expected to be done yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am up to date on my have to do list.

The poster below me keeps lists of various things that need to be done or bought.


----------



## macdoodle

True... and they are here...somewhere! 

the poster below me is going to take along walk this afternoon and perhaps stop for coffee...


----------



## SINC

False, but I will in fact take a short walk and stop for a beer.

TPB will not use public transit today.


----------



## macdoodle

True, considering we have none... but I would if we did...

The poster below me missed the morning shower, so will have one tonight...


----------



## SINC

True, but the morning is far from over. 

TPB has a button missing on a shirt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.

The poster below me has orphan socks ............ one sock with its mate nowhere to be found.


----------



## SINC

True, but only one. The dryer ate it.

TPB washes their own clothes.


----------



## macdoodle

True.


The poster below me has had pink whites


----------



## SINC

True, I have indeed, but not of my doing.

TPB will meet with a friend today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me has found a great Valentine's Day cars for his/her significant other.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> The poster below me has found a great Valentine's Day cars for his/her significant other.


False, a car for Valentine's Day is a bit much.

TPB will buy roses this weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

False I am a Daisy Fan!

The poster below me had someone else wrap the Valentine offering ...


----------



## Sonal

False. Whether or not I have a Valentine offering is kind of questionable at the moment, but if I did, I'd wrap it myself.

The poster below me thinks Valentine's day is overrated.


----------



## SINC

True. When one has a life's partner one tells them they love them every day, not just a single day a year.

TPB will leave their vehicle in the garage for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We shall drive our Valentine's Day "car" this weekend.

The poster below me is finding that they are making more and more spelling miscues here in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

True and it is easily done.

TPB can quickly correct a spelling error before the edit function times out.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me still have nightmares re spelling bees way in public school.


----------



## SINC

False, I enjoyed them.

TPB will not watch much of the winter Olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My wife can't believe that I am not interested in seeing the opening ceremonies ............. or most of the competitions in the weeks to come.

The poster below me likes certain events in the Summer Olympic games.


----------



## KC4

True - only a few though. I mostly try to follow the equestrian ones, but they don't always get adequate coverage. 


The poster below (like me) is very cynical of most jewelry commercials on TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... I don't even watch those commercials.

The poster below me actually likes certain commercials.


----------



## KC4

True, I enjoy the creativity and wit that some of them display.

The Poster below prefers to wear jeans and a T-shirt.


----------



## Stojko

True

The poster below me isn't interested in the Olympics.


----------



## SINC

True. And how.

TPB will go out for coffee this afternoon.


----------



## Stojko

and how? 

False.

The person below spends too much time online.


----------



## Sonal

True.

The poster below me thinks they spend too much time online but does nothing to change that.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since I teach online and have to be online.

The poster below me, at times, wishes for a return to the days before the internet.


----------



## Stojko

False. I can't live without the internet!

The poster below me has a Bell Mobility cell phone.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Don't own a cell phone.

The poster below me remembers when cell phones were the size of a small shoe box.


----------



## Stojko

True, and who doesn't have a cell phone? :lmao:

The person below me takes some form of public transit regularly.


----------



## SINC

Stojko said:


> and how?


I do not support nor watch the Olympics. Clear now?


----------



## SINC

Stojko said:


> True, and who doesn't have a cell phone? :lmao:
> 
> The person below me takes some form of public transit regularly.


False. Last time I used public transit was a cab about a dozen years ago.

TPB has a bus pass.


----------



## KC4

False. I usually pass on the bus. (but I do take them and cabs occasionally) 

The poster below loves to dip things in her/his coffee, tea or hot chocolate.


----------



## Stojko

False, I don't really even drink coffee.

The person below me frequents Tim Hortons


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ but I make my own Tim Hortons coffee at home.

The poster below me drinks more tea than coffee.


----------



## SINC

False, I have but a half dozen cups of tea in an entire year.

TPB thinks TV comedy of old was better than today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Those were the golden years of comedy. 

The poster below me vividly recalls when TV was live and in black and white.


----------



## SINC

True. Ozzie and Harriet, George and Gracie, The Honeymooners, Jack Parr, Groucho Marx. The list goes on.

TPB does enjoy some of today's TV comedy, but it is limited.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ sad, but all too true. 

The poster below me was a comic as a child for their family.


----------



## SINC

True and I still enjoy making people laugh today.

TPB has set aside some time for themselves later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... for a nap.

The poster below me believes in the healing quality of a short nap.


----------



## SINC

True, very rejuvenating.

TPB has trouble trying to nap in the daytime.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Afternoon naps are the best.

The poster below me has to take naps with dogs all about wanting equal time on the bed or couch.


----------



## Stojko

False, no dogs. 

The person below me has a HDTV.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Don't watch enough TV to justify doing away with a perfectly good 10 year old set.

The poster below me likes to have the radio on for some background sound during the day.


----------



## Stojko

True, I'm listening to the radio or music of some sort pretty much 24/7.

The person below me _never_ listens to the radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I listen to our local CBC Radio One during the day and Radio Two during the night.

The poster below me recalls their first transistor radio.


----------



## SINC

True. It was in 1957 and measured about 8 x 2 x 4 inches. I used to listen to KMON in Great Falls, MT on it.

TPB has a satellite radio.


----------



## FeXL

Had one, sold it 'cause we weren't using it much. Thinking of getting another one to mount on the Hawg for the longer trips & through the mountains.

On a side note, KMON 560? Mom & dad listened to them all the time. Haven't heard those call letters in...years. Decades, even. Best guess, mid 70's.

TPB is going cross country skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but I would like to but my knees would not be able to take this sort of movement for very long.

The poster below me likes to walk for exercise.


----------



## SINC

True, but it becomes more difficult each year with my hip issues.

TPB has a special dish they are having for supper this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, I have a special dish or two, but tonight, my wife is cooking a turkey, to make up for not having one for American Thanksgiving.

The poster below me loves turkey, regardless of the time of year.


----------



## Stojko

True

The poster below me isn't exactly "fluent" in math.


----------



## SINC

False. And I don't need a calculator if one is not available.

TPB no longer remembers most of the chemical symbols they learned in high school.


----------



## KC4

False. I crashed and burned (over and over) in math, but Chemistry was another story altogether. I was a tutor in Chemistry, but required a tutor for math. 

The poster below has seen Avatar in 3D (I can't believe it's still sold out here in the city) .


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Avatar has not come here yet ............ still waiting for Titanic to leave the theaters.

The poster below me has been within 600km of where the Titanic sank.


----------



## Stojko

True - and I didn't know the Titanic was on that sign :lmao:

The poster below me watches The Simpsons.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have watched more episodes of the Simpsons than of Gunsmoke. 

The poster below me watched Gunsmoke on Sat. nights way back when.


----------



## SINC

True. And Bonanza, Bat Masterson, The Rifleman, Wanted: Dead Or Alive, Paladin and many others.

TPB doesn't remember one of the shows above.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> True. And Bonanza, Bat Masterson, The Rifleman, Wanted: Dead Or Alive, Paladin and many others.
> 
> TPB doesn't remember one of the shows above.


False. Really liked Steve McQueen in Wanted: Dead of Alive. 

The poster below me saw the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show live.


----------



## SINC

True. I did indeed.

TPB has never heard Herman's Hermits play.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> True. I did indeed.
> 
> TPB has never heard Herman's Hermits play.


False. Really liked their sound .......... that "kind of a hush" mellow sound.

The poster below me remembers the Weavers.


----------



## SINC

True. Who could forget "Good Night Irene"?

TPB has on white socks this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, yes .............. Good Night Irene. Memories ..................... 
Still, false, just my Birkenstocks.

The poster below me likes to walk barefoot about the house.


----------



## SINC

True and do so most mornings.

TPB goes barefoot outside in summer.


----------



## KC4

True, although I fully realize that it's not the best practice.

The Poster below goes topless outside in the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Of course, it is socially acceptable for a man to work topless when working in his garden.

The poster below me has been to a nude beach ............ and did not wear clothing. (full disclosure -- pardon the pun  -- I have done so in the south of France).


----------



## SINC

False. Not to a nude beach, but skinny-dipping was a childhood hobby. 

TPB wishes they had a green thumb.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have one. No one believes that I grew up on the 5th floor of an apartment house in NYC and not on a farm. 

The poster below me does not use any sort of chemicals in their garden.


----------



## SINC

False, I do use a bit of Miracle-Gro on my tomatoes.

TPB will have some form of pasta today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. We are still have last night's turkey.

The poster below me raises, or has raised, chickens.


----------



## FeXL

Yup. On the farm. Had a dozen or so layers year round and 150-200 broilers we raised from chicks each spring. Wasn't crazy about some of the aspects of butchering & cleaning them but many hands made the work light. Coyotes always liked the end result.

TPB enjoys fishing.


----------



## SINC

True, although I never seem to do enough.

TPB especially enjoys fly fishing.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

The poster below me hunts for food or sport (for the record, I do neither).


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB does however hunt down the odd hamburger.


----------



## KC4

True, I'm always on the hunt for good food. 


The poster below loves to try new restaurants.


----------



## SINC

False, haven't been in a restaurant in years.

TPB has a flashlight with dead batteries.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I have many with fresh recharged batteries.

The poster below me uses solar energy in some manner.


----------



## SINC

True. To charge batteries in our motor home.

TPB has a hand crank powered portable radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, along with flashlights. Great way to be prepared.

The poster below me was either a Boy Scout or a Girl Scout.


----------



## SINC

True. Kinda. First a Cub, the a Sea Scout.

TPB knows how to properly tie a bowline knot.


----------



## FeXL

"The rabbit hops out of the hole, goes around the tree & back down the hole."

TPB, too, has done some climbing/spelunking and can tie other knots for ropework.


----------



## KC4

False. While I'm not irrationally afraid of heights, small caves can trigger my claustrophobia. I couldn't back out of some Moose Mountain caves fast enough. 


The poster below has an irrational fear of something.


----------



## SINC

True, but I'm not telling.

TPB can stand to consume much hotter food/drink than the average person without burning their mouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... heights, tight places and snakes.

The poster below me has no fear of worms in the garden.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> True, but I'm not telling.
> 
> TPB can stand to consume much hotter food/drink than the average person without burning their mouth.





Dr.G. said:


> True .......... heights, tight places and snakes.
> 
> The poster below me has no fear of worms in the garden.


Beat you to it Dr. G.!


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> True, but I'm not telling.
> 
> TPB can stand to consume much hotter food/drink than the average person without burning their mouth.


False, I hate hot food, Luke warm is the way I like it,
Somehow burning the roof of my mouth doesn't appeal to me.


The Poster Below Me entered a contest recently and is hoping to win!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I was short-listed for a national award in the use of technology with adult low-level literacy learners (it's sort of a contest, I guess).

The poster below me thought of a fond memory from childhood today.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> True. I was short-listed for a national award in the use of technology with adult low-level literacy learners (it's sort of a contest, I guess).
> 
> The poster below me thought of a fond memory from childhood today.


True, I had a flashback when I didn't care about taxes or the Government, Those were the days.

The poster below me doesn't want to pay more taxes to their city they live in just because
the amalgamation of their city isn't balancing their books like they did before amalgamation.


----------



## macdoodle

True (our last mayor absconded with over 100,000.00 of our dollars, and is now in prison.... )

The poster below me is amazed at the changes happening upon, and to, the earth lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> True (our last mayor absconded with over 100,000.00 of our dollars, and is now in prison.... )
> 
> The poster below me is amazed at the changes happening upon, and to, the earth lately.


Very true. Sadly, some of these changes are not positive either.

The poster below me is please with how his/her life has turned out so far.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> Very true. Sadly, some of these changes are not positive either.
> 
> The poster below me is please with how his/her life has turned out so far.


True, I just love living my low income life,
I get laid off in the fall and rehired in the spring, What life could be better.
I'm happy, Full of life and love my neighbours. (Well maybe not all my neighbours)

The Poster Below Me can't believe that they haven't invented cars without wheels yet,
The technology is there for a mag lev society, Yet people are still rolling on wheels.
Don't figure does it?


----------



## macdoodle

True, may as well love it as I can't change the past, only the now for a better tomorrow, despite the hiccups along the way.
i am grateful for all... my philosophy is 'if I'm breathing, I'm happy!! '

the poster below me is thinking about an unusual trip or vacation...


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

The poster below me is expecting a new arrival in the near future.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> False.
> 
> The poster below me is expecting a new arrival in the near future.


False, Unless it's a secret aunt that left me money in her will,
I think otherwise I'm screwed like the rest of us and have to live a long and miserable existence 

The poster below me would love to play a musical instrument and be admired by all his/her friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

dolawren said:


> False, Unless it's a secret aunt that left me money in her will,
> I think otherwise I'm screwed like the rest of us and have to live a long and miserable existence
> 
> The poster below me would love to play a musical instrument and be admired by all his/her friends.


True. The cello or the guitar. Don't care about being admired, just like the sound each produces.

The poster below me is able to play a musical instrument well.


----------



## FeXL

Well, it's been a few years, but played a 'Bone in junior & senior high. The highlight of my musical career was a two week tour of Italy in grade 11 whilst competing in an international band festival. 

Wonder what ever happened to that cute little redheaded girl from Vancouver I met while over there...

TPB is going on a motorcycle ride today with a handful of friends, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Going to take my dogs for a walk on a local golf course.

The poster below me likes to play golf.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh... those were the days! I love it, but since damaging my shoulders it is no longer a possibility...
anyone need a great set of clubs, (custom made with a few 'super clubs' included?) LOL!!

The poster below me is an exercise addict ... (I am in my mind... now to get the bod to follow!)


----------



## The Doug

True 25 years ago, but false these days.

Poster below: Karaoke Superstar!


----------



## Macified

The Doug said:


> True 25 years ago, but false these days.
> 
> Poster below: Karaoke Superstar!


Not nearly but not for lack of trying.

The poster below me will post a response from an iPad.


----------



## SINC

Not in this lifetime.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Not in this lifetime.


Care to finish?


----------



## Macified

The poster below me will apologize for the omission and provide a completed post.


----------



## SINC

Apologize for not having an iPad? Not bloody likely. It was your original post that restricted the game to a few select players:



Macified said:


> The poster below me will post a response from an iPad.


----------



## Macified

SINC said:


> Apologize for not having an iPad? Not bloody likely. It was your original post that restricted the game to a few select players:


You missed the point, Sinc. You didn't complete your post and brought the game to a halt. It would have been quite okay to not post from an iPad.

It also would have been quite the Canadian thing for someone else to have picked up the ball. 

Not sure why iPads make you so mad, Sinc.

Time to move on.

The poster below me couldn't care less about the iPad/non-iPad camp of everyone else on this board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macified said:


> The poster below me will apologize for the omission and provide a completed post.


I apologize for Sinc's error of omission.

The poster below me, along with Sinc and me, will not be getting an iPad.


----------



## FeXL

True. Can't see a way to implement it into the workflow.

TPB, too, is going to blow the froth off a couple at the R&C in Calgary with TR.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, not true. Someone will have to tip one for me.

The poster below me likes beer from a local microbrewery.


----------



## Macified

Indeed I do. Sadly, I will not be at the Rose tonight however I have been in the past.

The poster below me will hoist a brewsky in honour of those meeting face to face tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

Only mentally.... does that count?

the poster below me doesn't like beer ...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Only mentally.... does that count?
> 
> the poster below me doesn't like beer ...


False. I don't drink a great deal, but I do like a cold beer on a hot day.

The poster below me like red or white wine.


----------



## macdoodle

red once in awhile ...

the poster below me loves to go camping...


----------



## Dr.G.

I did love to go camping, but it was real camping with just a backpack and a bedroll and off into the wilderness.

The poster below me loves to stargaze at night.


----------



## macdoodle

TOTALLY! when I can see them!

The poster below me wouldn't change the journey life has taken so far....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> TOTALLY! when I can see them!
> 
> The poster below me wouldn't change the journey life has taken so far....


Interesting. Reminds me of the Frost poem "The Road Not Taken". Still, I have usually taken "the road less travelled on", so I would not change that path now.

The poster below me likes to read and write poetry.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Reminds me of the Frost poem "The Road Not Taken". Still, I have usually taken "the road less travelled on", so I would not change that path now.
> 
> The poster below me likes to read and write poetry.


:clap::clap: good for you!

Yes I do love to do both..... 

the poster below me is not a hunter of animals for sport , maybe for food if necessary...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap: good for you!
> 
> Yes I do love to do both.....
> 
> the poster below me is not a hunter of animals for sport , maybe for food if necessary...


True. I have never shot a gun at a living animal.

The poster below me likes to shoot pictures with a zoom or telefoto lens.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, I'm guessing 60k images this year so far, the lion's share of which were on a telephoto.

TPB still owns and/or uses a film camera.


----------



## SINC

True. Four of 'em in fact, but they are very rarely used now. The digital wins out every time.

TPB doesn't take many pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Thank God for digital cameras and external hard drives.

The poster below me has won an award for their pictures.


----------



## macdoodle

Sorry, never tried a contest even! 

The poster below is an avid fan of old movies


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sorry, never tried a contest even!
> 
> The poster below is an avid fan of old movies


Very true. Casablanca is my favorite movie. 

The poster below me has been to Athens or Rome or Paris.


----------



## The Doug

True. Been to Paris and I can easily envisage myself living there. 

The poster below has never been to Montréal.


----------



## macdoodle

Not born there but lived a good part of my life there, over time... 

The poster below me has travelled across Canada in a vehicle..... Nfld to Vancouver island


----------



## FeXL

No, but some day I plan on riding the Hawg from sea to sea to sea. Sat down a few weeks back with online maps & started charting a route (Tofino to Inuvik to St. John's). Should be a fun ride.

TPB would like to do more traveling.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB loves flowers.


----------



## macdoodle

true

the poster below has more mismatched socks than matched... (the dryer does eat them you know!)


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, not me, never had a mismatched pair ever. I must have a friendly dryer do I?

TPB doesn't like wearing socks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, not me, never had a mismatched pair ever. I must have a friendly dryer do I?
> 
> TPB doesn't like wearing socks.


True. They look a bit odd when I wear my Birkenstocks.

The poster below me loves his/her pair of Birkenstocks.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't like sandals. Never worn 'em, never will.

The poster below doesn't like wearing underwear.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> False. I don't like sandals. Never worn 'em, never will.
> 
> The poster below doesn't like wearing underwear.


False. Always worn 'em, always will.

The poster below me will be getting a puppy/dog by Labor Day.


----------



## SINC

Not a chance.

TPB uses a walking stick when hiking.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, at least when I climbed up the trail at Mount Olympus in Greece.

The poster below me has been to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## macdoodle

False, got as close as 2 hours away, but the tour wasn't going that day due to 'weather' time constraints didn't allow for another day's wait 

The poster below loves to play chess.


----------



## SINC

False, cribbage is my game.

TPB loves brussel sprouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. One of the few veggies I do NOT like.

The poster below me like to eat his/her veggies raw (e.g., carrots, brocolli, celery, etc).


----------



## SINC

False, prefer them al dente.

TPB can swim.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Nearly drowned once when I was 8 and have never learned.

The poster below me will be growing some veggies this summer.


----------



## macdoodle

False, if the world depended on my gardening skills we would be in a sorry state!

The poster below has just purchased some new album for their record collection!


----------



## Macified

False. I actually bought some old LPs for the vinyl collection.

The poster below me prefers analogue over digital.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macified said:


> False. I actually bought some old LPs for the vinyl collection.
> 
> The poster below me prefers analogue over digital.


True. I am a fan of the pops and hisses of my LPs.

The poster below me sings out loud when he/she is alone somewhere and music is playing.


----------



## Sonal

True, and sometimes when not alone as well.

The poster below me dances like no one's watching, even when people are watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My mother would tell me that it was a good thing I was able to teach ........ since I could NOT sing or dance.

The poster below me is able to play a musical instrument of some sort fairly well.


----------



## macdoodle

False, the only thing I can play is the radio... <sniff>

the poster below is an avid fan of the classics or jazz


----------



## SINC

Actually anything BUT classic or jazz is pretty much it.

TPB is dieting.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah...NOT!

TPB is going to enjoy a good, greasy cheeseburger for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

No. A tuna salad was great for lunch.

The poster below me likes all sorts of fish.


----------



## Macified

Dr.G. said:


> No. A tuna salad was great for lunch.
> 
> The poster below me likes all sorts of fish.


Sure do. Fresh caught. Sushi. You name it.

The poster below me prefers to cook dinner rather than go out.


----------



## SINC

Every time.

TPB is allergic to certain foods.


----------



## FeXL

Yup, brussel sprouts!

TPB has or aspires to have a genuine smoker (as opposed to a grille).


----------



## Lawrence

FeXL said:


> TPB has or aspires to have a genuine smoker (as opposed to a grille).


Yes,
I just love smoked meat, Especially Montréal Smoked meat,
I can never seem to get that flavour on my own, Hence the decision to go to Montréal.

T.he P.oster B.elow M.e

Is afraid to go downtown during the G20 summit, For fear of being blown up.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Of course, being in St. John's, one does not run that risk. 

The poster below me loves the fog, especially at night or in the early morning.


----------



## screature

Absolutely, that is the only time fog is really exciting....

The poster below me has lost their pants.....


----------



## SINC

Nope and since GuyToronto hasn't been seen or heard from in about a year not, lost pants are no longer an issue on ehMac.

TPB carves wood.


----------



## FeXL

Tried when I was younger. Didn't have the proper tools or the talent & patience and never pursued it further.

TPB experiences some pleasure in lapidary.


----------



## macdoodle

only the polishing of my own.... :lmao:


the poster below has an interest in birds


----------



## KC4

True, I check in with the nest cams frequently.

TPB has a pair of bright red socks.


----------



## macdoodle

no, but I want some... have pink and grey stripes!! LOL!

the poster below me is saving for something special for themselves ...


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

The poster below me would like to relive their college/university years .......... and even study more.


----------



## SINC

Not a chance.

TPB is expecting company this weekend.


----------



## The Doug

False. Unexpected visitors beware!

The poster below is looking forward to having lunch with a friend this afternoon.


----------



## KC4

False, I missed lunch. That pizza guy seems very nimble at dodging between cars without dropping even one pie.

TPB is (supposed to be) doing school homework.


----------



## macdoodle

well sort of! it is homework but not the regular kind... 

TPB is wishing they had a cement lawn, (easier to blow all the leaves away ! )


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Happily enjoying life above the 20th floor, no lawns to speak of.

TPB took a hiatus from this thread but is now back.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... and I have a lawn to mow and leaves to rake.

The poster below me likes garden work in the Fall.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but it's not fall and I have no leaves.

The poster below me is shocked that this thread went cold for over a year.


----------



## Kazak

False. Threads are like zombies.

The poster below me won't be upset if this thread RIPs for another year.


----------



## Lawrence

Kazak said:


> False. Threads are like zombies.
> 
> The poster below me won't be upset if this thread RIPs for another year.


False, I'm actually quite amazed to see it back up again.

The poster below me believes in a flat tax


----------



## Macfury

Son of a B, Larry, you're right!

The poster below me has a message I can't read because I have put them on my ignore list.


----------



## Lawrence

Macfury said:


> Son of a B, Larry, you're right!
> 
> The poster below me has a message I can't read because I have put them on my ignore list.


False, I think.

The poster below me doesn't believe in ignore lists,
They find everyone equally interesting no matter what they think or say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> False, I think.
> 
> The poster below me doesn't believe in ignore lists,
> They find everyone equally interesting no matter what they think or say.


True. Say what you mean and mean what you say ........ and be heard by all.

The poster below me has all their Christmas/Hanukkah shopping completed. ( I have)


----------



## tilt

Hell yeah, I certainly have indeed!

The poster below me is still awake because he is Sinc and is on the Western side of Canada where it is still not bedtime.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

True, but how did you know?

The poster below is not asleep, oddly enough in the maritimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... even though I am not in the Maritimes (NL is part of the four Atlantic Provinces).

The poster below me have visited each of the four Atlantic provinces.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> True ........... even though I am not in the Maritimes (NL is part of the four Atlantic Provinces).
> 
> The poster below me have visited each of the four Atlantic provinces.


False, I've only been to three of them

The Poster Below me is setting up an elaborate Christmas light display this year


----------



## cap10subtext

False, not really doing anything for Christmas this year except moving.

The poster below me despises moving!


----------



## FeXL

You have no idea...

TPB always has a good supply of beer on hand to lubricate the moving process.


----------



## Dr.G.

No. Beer would come after the moving and unpacking ........ or at least during the unpacking.

The poster below me likes egg nog.


----------



## SINC

As log as it is liberally laced with Lemon Hart rum.

TPB is travelling away from home for Christmas.


----------



## Aurora

False. The poster below is straining to add to "the two word game"


----------



## jacob.maclean

False. The poster below is looking for more games to play on the ehMac forums


----------



## Kazak

False. I am content.

The poster below me is putting another log on the fire.


----------



## jamesB

True , how'd you know?
The poster below me hates christmas.


----------



## jacob.maclean

False. But I heard the poster below me spends their weekends watching Lindsay Lohan movies


----------



## Kazak

Très false. The poster below me believes jacob.maclean is a proud resident of Churchill, MB.


----------



## jacob.maclean

False, but I hear Churchill's pretty nice this time of year. I also hear that the poster below me has a 27" Cinema Display on their Christmas wish list.


----------



## FeXL

Nope, got a 30" NEC. Why would I take a hit in quality?

TPBM still runs a CRT (either monitor or TV). Extra bonus points if the TV is B&W...


----------



## groovetube

wrong again, I have a 30" dell 3008. No nec, but great for what I do.

The poster below me is having spaghetti and meatballs for dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> wrong again, I have a 30" dell 3008. No nec, but great for what I do.
> 
> The poster below me is having spaghetti and meatballs for dinner.


False ...... but you have given me a suggestion for dinner tomorrow. Merci, mon ami.

The poster below me like to cook with a wok.


----------



## FeXL

I do. However, with an electric stove & an aluminum wok, sometimes the results are...not what I was looking for.

TPB, like me, fancies themselves as a grill-meister.


----------



## Kazak

False. As I consider it bad form to poison one's guests, I tend to overcook.

TPBM has changed his/her avatar this year.


----------



## KC4

TRue. Mine wore a mustache for Movember!

TPBM has already consumed too many Holiday related treats.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. My wife has perfected a dessert we can only describe as "pure awesomeness". Often served in bar form, often eaten before it has time to cool (like this evening, *urp*).

The poster below me is looking forward to something very particular about the holidays.


----------



## SINC

cap10subtext said:


> True. My wife has perfected a dessert we can only describe as "pure awesomeness". Often served in bar form, often eaten before it has time to cool (like this evening, *urp*).
> 
> The poster below me is looking forward to something very particular about the holidays.


True. As a matter of face I eagerly await the recipe for _a dessert we can only describe as "pure awesomeness"._

TPB wants this recipe too.


----------



## Kazak

False. Sounds yummy, but we're already awash in Christmas baking.

TPBM is getting a lump of coal.


----------



## groovetube

false, I'm headed to vegas, la, then mexico right after the holidays. and speak for yourself I want that recipe sinc!

TPBM was out xmas shopping tonight.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB also wants that recipe!


----------



## cap10subtext

False, because I have it and will divulge it.

It's made like marshmallow squares, but better (so measurements are approximate for a large pan, it's hard to get it wrong):
About 1/4 margarine or butter
3/4 cup chunky peanut butter
1/2 small bag of dark chocolate
1/4 cup of butterscotch chips
Melt together in a pan on med low heat until smooth, has to be just hot enough not to seize up in the next step.
Add about 3-4 cups of mini-marshmallows (I like it more fluffy so I like lots of marshmallows) in two stages, and spread into a glass baking dish. Cut into squares and watch it disappear. It's one of those recipes that's easy to make "your own" since you can play with the proportions.

The poster below me secretly likes to sneak butterscotch chips right out of the bag.


----------



## KC4

False. There's no sneaking about it. (thanks for the recipe!) 

TPBM has snuck around (or will sneak around) looking for their own Christmas presents before Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> False. There's no sneaking about it. (thanks for the recipe!)
> 
> TPBM has snuck around (or will sneak around) looking for their own Christmas presents before Christmas.


False, since Christmas gifts this year are all charitable donations. Now, the traditional Hanukkah gift search is another story. 

The poster below me has a child/grandchild waiting for their first Christmas.


----------



## SINC

True. Granddaughter Shiloh was born last February.

TPB has a special surprise for their family this Christmas.


----------



## Kazak

True. No presents. Bahahahahaha.

TPBM will spend Christmas out of town.


----------



## FeXL

Short trips only, no major excursions planned.

TPB likes figgy pudding.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Short trips only, no major excursions planned.
> 
> TPB likes figgy pudding.


True. Here in NL it's called "Figgy Duff" Figgy Duff Newfoundland Recipe | Newfoundland Recipes Cookbook: Traditional Newfoundland Meals by Newfoundland.ws

TPBM has a special memory of an item of food that his/her mother/grandmother/friend makes at this time of year.


----------



## FeXL

Yes. Ukrainian grandmother who used to make the 12 meatless dishes for the Christmas Eve 'fast'. Loved the boiled wheat with poppy seeds: kutya. 

TPB straps on the boards & goes cross-country skiing.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I strap on a board and go downhill. My wife is the cross country skier.

The poster below me likes rummaging through stockings more than opening presents.


----------



## Kazak

Depends on who's wearing the stockings.

TPBM likes to wrap oddly-shaped presents.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I hate wrapping any sort of shaped gift.

TPBM likes to receive "oddly-shaped presents".


----------



## The Doug

True, especially when they are wriggling and moaning.

The poster below intends to catch up on their reading over the holidays.


----------



## SINC

True, the Jobs bio is on my list.

TPB hates the holidays and wish they were over.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I like Christmas and Hanukkah ............ I just hate going to Malls, so I just avoid them.

TPBM is getting a new pet this holiday season.


----------



## Kazak

False (to my knowledge).

TPBM anticipates a major life event in 2012.


----------



## Sonal

True. 3 or 4 major life events, in fact.

The poster below me is looking forward to next year.


----------



## KC4

Absolutely! March in particular, when I will be visiting my daughter who I haven't seen since August.

TPBM suspects family members are scheming up a practical joke or gag-gift for him/her.


----------



## SINC

True, happens every year, can hardly wait to see what they do to me this year.

TPB will take far too many pictures this Christmas day and will wind up using few of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but that is the beauty of having a digital camera. Take dozens of pics and save a few good ones.

TPBM has a new love this holiday season.


----------



## FeXL

<sigh> True. Several, in fact. Gotta love those variety packs of beer from stateside.

TPB, too, enjoys craft & microbrews, as opposed to fizzy yellow beers.


----------



## Aurora

TRUE. The TPB is not allowed to look in the closet until after Christmas.


----------



## JCCanuck

False! Already got my Christmas present last week, a Casio Celviano AP-620
Digital Piano AND Samsung Sound Bar for my 42" Samsung LCD.

TBP is disappointed he/she can't consume alcohol this Christmas and New Year's holidays because his/her prescription drugs intake forbid it.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Threw those drugs out. It's friggin' Christmas!

TPB, too, wishes it would be a brown Christmas, so they could be out riding the motorcycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, somewhat true, since I am hoping for a green Hanukkah/Christmas (things don't get brown here in St.John's) ...... but I don't ride a motorcycle. With rain tomorrow washing away the last of our snow, I might get my wish. We shall see.

TPBM likes to play out in the snow just like when they were kids.


----------



## cap10subtext

If enough beer is involved, count on it.

The poster below me is going to reveal what book they've been waiting to read (and will finally have time to over the holidays).


----------



## Kazak

True. I hope to get Ami McKay's The Virgin Cure for Christmas, and if I do, I'll be reading it first.

TPBM is happy to get books for Christmas.


----------



## SINC

True, any book at any time works for me.

TPB wants audio books for his iPhone.


----------



## Kazak

False. I like the voices in my head much better.

TPBM still doesn't have his/her lights up. (You've got company if it's true.)


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not sure if we will be putting them up this year.

TPBM does not have his/her tree up already. "(You've got company if it's true.) "


----------



## SINC

True. We haven't put up a tree in nearly 10 years now.

TPB has had their tree up for a month now.


----------



## Aurora

False. Just did it this weekend
TPB is into spiked eggnog tonight.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Big Rock Traditional, a brown ale brewed in Calgary. At a Christmas party hosted by one of our commercial clients, where they did a White Elephant gift exchange.

TPB, too, has been stuck with a stinker gift from one of the above gift exchanges before.


----------



## SINC

True, I still have that plastic ruler with a sand clock two minute timer built right in.

TPB wiill have more than one beer tonight.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, true, true... Packing tonight so beer is mandatory.

The poster below me is already thinking about making a few new years resolutions.


----------



## SINC

Sorry double post. After waiting over four full minutes for the "post quick reply" to appear, I gave up and tried again.


----------



## SINC

False. Haven't done that in 50 years. No point, never kept 'em. 

TPB is finding the older they get, the less they worry about resolutions at the New Year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. As you say, "never kept 'em".

The poster below me thinks that the world will be a bit safer for children next year. (This would be my wish if I had just one to make)


----------



## SINC

While I cannot answer true or false, I can say that I hare your sentiments.

TPB will cook the main meal this evening.


----------



## FeXL

Dunno. Haven't had my regular Sunday afternoon wrestling match with the spice. Whoever loses cooks supper. No, really...

TPB, too, has some kind of weird ritual to decide who is going to cook.


----------



## Kazak

False. Single parent family means it's me, me, me, etc.

TPBM is actually going to do today that thing that needs doing.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Just finished off my first round of shoveling the driveway from the 4 inches of snow that has fallen, with another 6-10 inches to go by this time tomorrow.

TPBM just had his/her hopes for a green Christmas dashed .............. but is glad for the kids and folks who enjoy some snow on Christmas eve/day?


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below just finished their Christmas shopping!


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... for next year.

TPBM enjoys this thread.


----------



## SINC

True, although I wonder why it fades and returns so often.

TPB is staying home tonight, New Year's Eve.


----------



## The Doug

True. I must continue my tradition of falling soundly asleep on the chesterfield by 10:00 p.m.

The poster below has not made, and will not make, any New Year's resolutions.


----------



## kelman

True because they are too easily broken

TPB has no plans of wearing a lamp shade on their head but just might after a few more drinks tonight


----------



## Kazak

True, false.

TPBM will be unveiling a dazzling new avatar tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> True, false.
> 
> TPBM will be unveiling a dazzling new avatar tomorrow.


False. Mark Twain looks just about the same in most pictures of him in his latter years.

TPBM has actually read Twain's "Tom Sawyer" and/or "Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" from cover to cover.


----------



## Kazak

True, but a long time ago.

TPBM thinks "correcting" works like Twain's is a heinous crime against literature.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below is looking forward to feeling that special _frisson_ that only a dazzling new avatar can bring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> True, but a long time ago.
> 
> TPBM thinks "correcting" works like Twain's is a heinous crime against literature.


True. While politically incorrect today, his works were written in the 19th century. They should be used as examples of how America grew as a nation in its values and social ethics.

TPBM feels that certain aspects of polical correctness have gone a bit too far.


----------



## Kazak

Doug: false.
Dr.: true.

TPBM finds chaos invigorating.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but only when balanced with order. I like cycling between the two.

The poster below me remembers when 2012 was a distant date in the future that merely indicated when your batteries expired.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. I recall when 1984 was a date we all wondered about as we were trying to get through the turbulent 60s.

TPBM takes pride in saying that she/he was "a child of the 60s".


----------



## slipstream

Um, true, but that doesn't mean I was there or can remember it if I was.

Like me, TPBM just discovered this hilarious thread but did not read all the posts and is concerned about being accused of plagiarism.


----------



## SINC

False, all is forgiven in this thread and the Two Word Game. 

TPB is a wee bit groggy after the New Year's Eve celebrations last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Took "the pledge" and did not drink anything last night.

The poster below me is seriously going to lose weight this year. I AM!!! (another pledge I am making for my own health)


----------



## tilt

Hahahah, very true. I just weighed myself and discovered that am 10 lbs. heavier than my heaviest ever weight. That is a disaster. I weigh 245 and I need to weigh 180; meaning I have to lose 65 lbs.

TPBM has no such weight issues and looks awesome!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Nope, just checked and I'm at 206. Have to get back now to 185, so I too have some work to do.

TPB has no weight issues and can eat whatever they want.


----------



## cap10subtext

I wish, so false. Not unhappy about the weight itself but none of my clothes fit properly thanks to a spare tire. This must go!

TPBM is taking up a winter sport to get in shape! (curling counts provided the beer intake doesn't outmatch the physical exertion).


----------



## Dr.G.

True, except snow shoveling here in St.John's is considered a "winter sport".

TPBM has a smile on his or her face today.


----------



## Kazak

I do now.

TPBM is kickin' back today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. My wife and I sat in our living room and had a grand chat for over three hours.

TPBM feels that conversations face to face are far superior than texting.


----------



## KC4

True, however, I'll be happy with text if the alternative is nothing.

TPBM enjoys a spirited debate.


----------



## SINC

No doubt about that. 

TPB has to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug

False. It's Tuesday and I will make the most of tomorrow, my final day off.

The poster below has been waiting all day long for someone to unveil their dazzling new avatar.


----------



## Kazak

Nah, I have a life.

TPBM has already dated something today, using 2011 instead of 2012.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak, how did you know???? It is a tradition for me to do this sort of miscue every year for the first week or so. C'est la vie.

TPBM did a small favor for a neighbor today.


----------



## The Doug

False. They must learn how to survive winter on their own.

The poster below had Cream of Wheat for breakfast today.


----------



## SINC

Not yet he didn't, but now that you mention it, I will indeed.

TPB doesn't normally have breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some what true, but the path to losing weight is to have a good breakfast.

The poster below me loves cereal or oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## cap10subtext

True and false. Breakfast is the hardest meal for me so sometimes cereal or oatmeal are sweet ambrosia and all I eat for a week. Other times they make me queasy to look at.

TPBM enjoys cold pizza for breakfast on occasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but true during my university days.

TPBM fondly remembers the days he/she was in college/university.


----------



## Kazak

Yep. I was a good boy, and never in any condition to forget them.

TPBM was not a good boy.


----------



## Sonal

True. I am not a boy.

TPBM enjoyed their lunch today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... a turkey sandwich from the last of the Christmas turkey.

TPBM loves turkey meals.


----------



## The Doug

False.

When the poster below was seventeen, it was a very good year.


----------



## Kazak

Meh, but I've got a feeling 21 is gonna be a good year.

TPBM is really, really tired of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. One does not have to shovel rain and it washes away the snow.

TPBM remembers sledding when they were young. "Rosebud" ................. XX)


----------



## Kazak

True, but my lasting memories are of Don, who lost a kidney to a stick that was pointing uphill, and Sherry's brother, who didn't stop at the bottom of the driveway and was killed by a passing car. (How many times were we warned about that?)

TPBM doesn't appreciate morbid responses.


----------



## KC4

False, I find them amusing. 

TPBM would really rather stay home with a bowl of pop corn than go to a dinner party with a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Kazak

Is there a third option? I don't eat popcorn (one- or two-word variety).

TPBM wonders if "dinner party" is an oxymoron.


----------



## KC4

False. I don't wonder, I know. 


TPBM does with popcorn, something other than eating it.


----------



## Kazak

True, I marvel at its formation. (Those of you hoping for salacious details regarding Mr. Redenbacker being caught in his office _in flagrante delicto_ with a hot bag of Extra Buttery will have to look elsewhere.)

TPBM is looking elsewhere.


----------



## KC4

No! I mean, Yes, _anywhere_ but _there_. 

TPBM will never eat popcorn again.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Going out to a movie necessitates a bag of popcorn.

TPBM has been out to a movie within the past week. (if not, go see "War Horse")


----------



## tilt

True. Yesterday my wife and I went to see Hugo, upon the recommendations here in EhMac. Truly amazing visually, but all those hyped up recommendations caused me to admire the technical and aesthetic aspects of the movie rather than lose myself in the story itself - unfortunately. 

TPBM has no such problems, TPBM always enjoys the movie for the movie and not for the making of it.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

False. The last movie I saw in a theatre was in 1989. The volume go the better of me and I quit going altogether, Only watch movies at home now.

TPB rarely goes to movies either.


----------



## KC4

False. I just saw The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo (also recommended) 

TPBM watches most movies at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Still, I enjoy to see some movies in the theater with my wife.

TPBM is optimistic for what might come in 2012.


----------



## Kazak

True, because Sonal's not the only one around here getting married this year.

TPBM wears out the heels of his/her socks before the toes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Kazak. 

True. Heels first .............. not sure why.

TPBM likes to walk about the house in slippers.


----------



## SINC

False, my slippers are for the back patio. Bare or sock feet in the house.

TPB doesn't even own a pair of slippers.


----------



## KC4

False. I own a couple pair, but never use them, much preferring bare feet.

TPBM works out in bare feet.


----------



## cap10subtext

True when doing yoga.

The poster below me is having dental issues.


----------



## Kazak

True, but given the demographic here, that's almost a given.

TPBM is having transcendental issues.


----------



## slipstream

Must be, can't tell if that's true or false. 

TPBM knows the moon is full today AND enjoys a good howl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I know that there shall be a full moon tonight, and no I shall not be howling at it .............. although I can't speak for my doxies.

TPBM always wanted to travel to the moon as a child.


----------



## Kazak

True. Wanted to bounce around in that 1/6 G.

TPBM keeps typing "Ture" instead of "True."


----------



## SINC

False, but I do keep typing alos instead of also. 

TPB took typing lessons in high school and is glad they did.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> False, but I do keep typing alos instead of also.
> 
> TPB took typing lessons in high school and is glad they did.


Somewhat true ......... it was in junior high school.

TPBM feels that cursive writing instruction in schools is on the way out, to be replaced by keyboarding skills.


----------



## Kazak

True. It's dead.

TPBM is about to revive the "To be Honest . . ." thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

To be honest ........... false.

TPBM finds it difficult to be honest all the time.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB wishes the nostalgia thread would be more active.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Nostalgia is the "comfort food" of those who have fond memories of their past.

TPBM is now thinking of a fond memory from their past.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, for some reason some real troubling memories keep popping up. 

TPBM wouldn't mind sharing a fond memory for the rest of us to enjoy vicariously.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> False, for some reason some real troubling memories keep popping up.
> 
> TPBM wouldn't mind sharing a fond memory for the rest of us to enjoy vicariously.


True. When my son was 10 minutes old, the nurses gave him to me to hold. They took a picture, which I was totally unaware of at the time, but they said that I was talking to him gently.

TPBM has another "fond memory" of love and affection :love2: to share with the group.


----------



## Kazak

False. That smilie is too disturbing.

TPBM was never young.


----------



## SINC

False. Have many childhood memories of good times in the early 50s.

TPB is one day going to file and document all those pictures their parents gave them.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, done that already. Though I suppose there will always be more down the road.

TPBM hopes their next post wins the Ehmazing day prize!


----------



## SINC

False, I won a stylus the other day and am not greedy enough to try for more.

TPB is awaiting an online order to arrive soon.


----------



## Kazak

Frequently true, but not this week.

TPBM is still reluctant to try online buying.


----------



## The Doug

False - however I do limit my online shopping to a very short list of companies.

The poster below _really_ enjoyed their muktuk this morning.


----------



## SINC

False. I begin to blubber if I eat that stuff.

TPB didn't know there is iron bits in their cereal. (See related new thread today.)


----------



## Aurora

true
The PB will NOT watch the Superbowl game on Sunday


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I shall watch parts of it, especially the last few minutes, since I have been a Giants fan since I was a little boy .......... and had my heart broken in their sudden death overtime loss to the Baltimore Colts. That was the first time an NFL game of any significance needed overtime to determine a winner. Such is Life.

TPBM still has a favorite sports team from their youth (I have four).


----------



## The Doug

False. I've never really had a favourite sports team.

The poster below is living with attention surplus inactivity disorder.


----------



## KC4

Tru

The PB is continually working with a surprise activity disorder.


----------



## SINC

False, not SAD at all.

The PB has to cook supper this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My classic Mexican meal.

TPBM enjoys making/eating what might be considered "ethnic food".


----------



## KC4

Absolutely true! 

The PB (like me) does not well understand what constitutes ethnic Canadian food.


----------



## The Doug

False. Poutine, butter tarts, and _pets de sœurs_ (a.k.a. nun's farts) are very easy to understand. 

The poster below never heard of nun's farts before today.


----------



## KC4

True, at least not by that name. Thanks for making me look that one up Doug. 

The PB is going to try making some Nun farts. (or some Nuns fart)


----------



## Kazak

False. Perhaps another time.

TPBM knows a nun.


----------



## SINC

Nope.

The PB loves peanut butter on toast.


----------



## The Doug

True.

The poster below just farted.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> True.
> 
> The poster below just farted.


Took me a couple of tries, but yes.

The PB is reaching for aerosol.


----------



## Kazak

False. I prefer to leave the room.

TPBM is amazed by life's rich pageant.


----------



## KC4

True. But, I'm also either young enough to still, or old enough to again, find fart humor amusing*.

The PB needs a belt to hold up their pants.


----------



## SINC

True. Or suspenders. 

TPB carries a hankie.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I get the practicality but never got used to the idea of carrying boogers with me wherever I go.

The poster below me is posting from somewhere other than home.


----------



## SINC

False, although in the summer it would likely be true as I move around in the motor home.

TPB would love to travel the country in a motor home.


----------



## tilt

True, but I cannot afford the fuel.

TPBM is not troubled by insomnia.

Cheers


----------



## Kazak

True. There might be one night a month it takes me longer than five minutes to fall asleep.

TPBM _is_ troubled by insomnia.


----------



## SINC

Knot a chance. zzzzzzzzzz . . . I'm gone in minutes.

TPB only wishes that were so for them.


----------



## javaqueen

True definitely wish that I could fall asleep faster

TPBM is posting from a laptop


----------



## SINC

True dat.

TPB wishes they owned a laptop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. My son took my MacBook Pro with him to TO. 

TPBM is enjoying an iPad or an iPad2 as a laptop replacement.


----------



## javaqueen

somewhat true - I have an iPad but I also use my laptop 

TPBM wants an iPhone


----------



## JCCanuck

javaqueen said:


> somewhat true - I have an iPad but I also use my laptop
> 
> TPBM wants an iPhone


True dat! iPhones are amazing but the wife got an amazing Koodo and BB phones plan for the four of us.

TPBM is anxiously waiting for March 7th for news on the iPad 3.


----------



## The Doug

False. I'm very happy with my iPad 2 and the March 7th thing is speculation at this point.

The poster below... *TGIF!*


----------



## SINC

Indeed!

TPB is having drinks with friends after work today.


----------



## tilt

Could be true, since I am hoping the JavaQueen and Mr. JavaQueen will join us tonight for karaoke at our bar.

TPBM is watching TV as well as browsing EhMac.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Exactly right. A show on northern China on Oasis.

TPB is working and can't watch TV, but they are scanning ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Friday afternoon/night grading is a busy time for me ............ but there is always a moment free for ehMacLand.

TPBM is thinking of getting a new pet.


----------



## Kazak

False. My daughter's rats are sufficient.

TPBM is disturbed by the notion of pet rats.


----------



## SINC

Since we have none and never will, nope.

TPB has a pet bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

No birds, just doxies.

TPBM uses an umbrella.


----------



## javaqueen

only when it is absolutely necessary

TPBM is getting hungry for some junk food


----------



## SINC

Yep, just had a piece of fresh black licorice.

TPB loves candy, but stays away from most of it.


----------



## tilt

False. I love chocolate and pretty much anything sweet but for candy.

TPBM does not like to go to karaoke places and sing or listen to other drunks sing.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I sing only in the shower and I don't drink anymore.

TPBM is usually up before dawn.


----------



## The Doug

True. I'm usually up by 4:00 a.m. Best time of the day.

The poster below is contemplating a job change within the next six months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Doug. False. This is my 35th year here at Memorial University, and I plan to stay on a few more years.

TPBM does not want to retire.


----------



## SINC

I didn't _want_ to, I _had_ to.

TPB has to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## kelman

true though it is not my first priority

TPB wants the weather to change


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, especially the weather we have had the past few weeks (150cm of snow and 125mm or rain).

TPBM likes to walk in thick fog.


----------



## kelman

true, so thick you can cut it with a knife!

TPCM enjoys old black and white movies


----------



## SINC

True, especially dusters.

TPB enjoys action movies with car chases, blood and gore.


----------



## Kazak

False.

TPBM believes the best movies have a dinner-table scene.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really sure.

TPBM likes movies that don't have a happy ending.


----------



## SINC

I can take or leave a happy ending, makes little difference to me.

TPB wonders why people use the short form TPBM. 

(After all this is a forum and nothing is below "you". You certainly don't look down from your chair to see this post either. Including "me" makes no sense, does it? Technically isn't it just the poster who posts next, below this post, ie: The Poster Below?)


----------



## kelman

not really I type with two fingers so it's good for me too, don't care if it is tpbm or tpb


TPB enjoys typing with two fingers


----------



## KC4

False, because that would mean I'm typing on my iPhone which is frustrating.

I use all ten fingers to type on a regular keyboard, but I have the annoying habit of typing certain same words in teh wrong order. ....such as "the". 

The PB has the same or another annoying keyboarding quirk.


----------



## SINC

True. Also always becomes slao. 10 finger typist here as well.

TPB uses thumbs on his phone and is fast at it.


----------



## Kazak

False. I have a flip-phone.

TPBM is doing something special Feb. 29.


----------



## KC4

True. Snorkeling just off of Rose Island, Bahamas.

The PB cannot swim.


----------



## SINC

False, I can so.

TPB craves a late night snack involving bacon.


----------



## KC4

Kevin Bacon?

True. Bacon (of any kind) is welcome to be involved, anytime. 

The PB either likes bacon, or they're wrong.


----------



## Kazak

I like bacon, but not pressure.

TPBM likes turkey bacon.


----------



## The Doug

True, but I like it best when someone else is eating it.

The poster below uses butter, not margarine.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Becel for me.

TPBM uses skim milk in his/her tea/coffee.


----------



## SINC

False, it's 2% for me.

TPB had cereal for breakfast today.


----------



## The Doug

True, as oatmeal is a cereal.

The poster below has a stupid Seals & Crofts song stuck in their head.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. but " Summer Breeze" is there now. Thanks a lot, Doug.

TPBM has seen Gordon Lightfoot perform live.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below me is having deeply existential thoughts lately.


----------



## Kazak

False. I am always having deeply existential thoughts.

The next poster is having an existential crisis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really. I am always seeking meaning in my own life, and I understand the paradox that some existentialists experience when they feel that there is meaning in their life but see all human existence as meaningless ........... but I digress. 

TPBM has read some of the works of Jean-Paul Sartre or Immanuel Kant.


----------



## Kazak

True, but it's been a couple of decades.

The next poster thinks digressions are often more interesting than the topic at hand.


----------



## Sonal

True, and I happily participate in them.

TPBM has cold hands.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below has Russian hands and Roman fingers.


----------



## Kazak

Nah, that's kid stuff.

The next poster thinks candy is dandy.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, but liquor is quicker. 

TPB has no idea where this thread is going.


----------



## kelman

nor do I know for how long


tpb has an affection for dogs


----------



## Dr.G.

False. As my grandfather would say, "If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there".

TPBM fondly recalls their grandparents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, kelman posted a minute before me. Yes, I truly love dogs.

TPBM has owned a dachshund of some sort (there are six varieties in Canada).


----------



## Kazak

False. Our only dog was a poodle.

The next poster barely remembers his/her grandparents.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have fond memories even to this day of my paternal grandparents. 

TPBM has fond memories of when they were young (pre-teen years).


----------



## Kazak

I wish that were true, but my first twelve years are not at all clear in my mind.

The next poster has an irrational fear (and will share it with us).


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if it's irrational, but I am fearful of heights, to the point where I will physically freeze as I have done on elevated causeways, bridges, etc. 

TPBM still has a favorite toy from their youth (for me, it is my Slinkie and, amazingly so, some Silly Putty in the original egg).


----------



## The Doug

True. i have a big box of Lego stashed somewhere in the basement.

The poster below used to love the Tom Terrific episodes shown on Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## kelman

Loved all of it.


TPB had a crush on Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island


----------



## SINC

Oh YES!! Who didn't?

TPB did not watch Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Kazak

True. I was alive, but too young, for the first run. Never saw the humour in the snippets of reruns I watched.

The next poster's first TV (yours or family's) was black and white.


----------



## SINC

True indeed. Parent's first TV was a B & W Sears 19" portable in 1957 and oddly enough, our own first set as newlyweds was an updated Sears 19" B & W TV in 1965.

TPB never had a B & W TV, and has known only colour sets.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, though I believe the Black and White one we had was quickly replaced with a color. The B&W one lasted many years as a spare for hooking up the Vic 20.

The poster below me is in some process of learning a new language.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm still learning the old one (I'll never stop).

The next poster was a band geek in high school.


----------



## kelman

nope, stage crew and A/V nerd

TPB saw his shadow on February 2nd


----------



## The Doug

False. I never look down.

The poster below quietly grits their teeth when they encounter incorrect usage of apostrophes and quotation marks.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but improper grammar when spoken aloud really gets me to grind my teeth.

TPBM has good teeth.


----------



## The Doug

True, and my dentist lets me know it each time I have a check-up and cleaning.

The poster below is thinking of buying a new laser printer this weekend.


----------



## SINC

False, I bought a new Kodak printer last spring and am loving the savings on ink cartridges.

TPB has an older Mac they are loathe to part with.


----------



## kelman

20" G4 Imac, sitting proudly in our living room as a photo display

TPB uses snow tires every year


----------



## The Doug

True however this year, with our strange almost-not-Winter, they have hardly been put to the test.

The poster below is looking forward to having toad in the hole for supper tonight. Yummers.


----------



## cap10subtext

The Doug said:


> True however this year, with our strange almost-not-Winter, they have hardly been put to the test.
> 
> The poster below is looking forward to having toad in the hole for supper tonight. Yummers.


False. But hmmmm... I might be now.

TPB wishes they had more time in the day to read.


----------



## SINC

False, I just wish I had more time in the day.

TPB loves lemon meringue pie.


----------



## kelman

true it's one of my favourites

tpb has a hankering for ice fishing


----------



## The Doug

False, as it keeps me from my lemon meringue pie.

The poster below is debt-free, like me.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I will be by this summer.

The next poster looks at personal debt the way governments look at deficits.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Little by little I am getting out of debt.

TPBM wanted to play on an NHL hockey team.


----------



## SINC

True, doesn't every Canadian boy? Sadly when I played organized hockey, it became apparent that it was not to be, so I quit and moved on by age 12.

TPB has more than four pair of shoes.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> True, doesn't every Canadian boy? Sadly when I played organized hockey, it became apparent that it was not to be, so I quit and moved on by age 12.
> 
> TPB has more than four pair of shoes.


True. Very, very true. 

TPBM has shoes in more than 4 different colours.


----------



## The Doug

True. Black, grey, white, black, um... false.

The poster below has been scouring the iTunes Music Store for favourite tunes from the '70s and '80s.


----------



## Kazak

False. I only do that about once a year, as I have almost all of what I'm looking for.

The next poster used to Do the Hustle.


----------



## Dr.G.

No WAY!!! 

TPBM was glad when disco died a quick and painless death.


----------



## javaqueen

true

TPB loves italian food


----------



## kelman

especially lasagna

tpb is a lover of classical music


----------



## The Doug

True, but I also enjoy a number of widely varying musical genres.

The poster below is going to do some reading then it's off to bed early.


----------



## SINC

True. When one rises around 4:00 a.m. to update my web site every day, it's much easier to do if I hit the hay early.


----------



## kelman

true I have absolutely nothing to say

tpb will leave a response for the poster below him


----------



## javaqueen

true


TPB is using a 24" iMac


----------



## Kazak

True, but it's almost five years old now.

The next poster is using a MacBook Air.


----------



## The Doug

False, I am using a 2011 iMac and an iPad Deux.

The poster below is looking forward to having lunch with friends at a local pub today.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I happen to be in a town where there is only one bar and I don't think it serves food.

The poster below me has been hunting for game.


----------



## javaqueen

false...but I do love to eat it


TPB is waiting for the new iPad 3


----------



## SINC

False, my iPad 2 will deux.

TPB will enjoy a hot bowl of soup for lunch today.


----------



## KC4

Maybe. I haven't decided yet. Thanks for the suggestion! 

TPB seriously needs a pedicure.


----------



## Kazak

There's a cure for pedi? How do I know if I have it?

The next poster is treating him/herself to something nice this weekend.


----------



## SINC

I am so, but it's a secret.

TPB wants to buy a new car, but can't afford it right now.


----------



## Sonal

False. Happy with my car, which I still think of as a new car even though it just occurred to me that it's four years old.

TPBM could go for a nice hot cup of coffee right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. A hot and strong cup of coffee would go over great now.

TPBM likes to drink herbal green tea.


----------



## SINC

False, Never touch ant kind of tea if I can avoid it.

TPB has more than two wrist watches.


----------



## Kazak

Very true. But not all of them are working at the moment.

The next poster does not wear a wristwatch.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I only wear them outside when I need to know the time.

TPBM has inherited a pocket watch from his/her grandfather.


----------



## SINC

True, two of them in fact, one from my father and another from my grandfather that he purchased in 1914 and still runs like a clock. (Pardon pun please)

TPB seldom uses his or her toaster oven.


----------



## Kazak

True, since I don't own one.

The next poster once built a toaster oven from items found in a coat pocket, à la MacGyver.


----------



## javaqueen

false but i love toaster ovens 

TPB is having beef for dinner tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Chicken stir fry.

TPBM uses a wok well when cooking.


----------



## javaqueen

false, don't have a wok 


TPBM has been to more than one apple store grand opening


----------



## Kazak

False. I haven't been to any (sniffle).

The next poster lives more than an hour from the nearest Apple Store.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not sure if there is an Apple store in Halifax, which is 1 1/2 hours away by plane.

TPBM hates to fly.


----------



## SINC

True. After flying well over a million miles in my career and surviving three near misses, I now detest flying and have not set foot in an aircraft since 2000. I will never fly again.

TPB yearns to be a pilot.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm sufficiently challenged by driving in two dimensions.

The next poster regrets that we don't have affordable flying cars yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

No .............. but having grown up watching "The Jetsons", I still want to know where my jet pack went.


The poster below me has been to the top of the CN Tower and the Empire State Building.


----------



## SINC

True, although I could not see one from the other.

TPB has been to the Grand Canyon and Yellowstone.


----------



## Kazak

False and True.

The next poster was awed by Washington, DC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ........... especially the Lincoln Memorial.

TPBM has been inside the Parliament Building in Ottawa.


----------



## SINC

False, been right in front of the doors, but not inside.

TPB is planning an escape to some sun and sand soon.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am not planning a trip soon; not being a sun & sand person I would rather go somewhere else anyway. Like Sweden.

The poster below just can't wait to get outside and start shovelling!


----------



## Kazak

False: nothing to shovel.

The next poster would rather live where I do, and face 26 days of rain every February instead of snow.


----------



## javaqueen

true but only so that I could see some whales


TPB wants to travel to Europe very soon


----------



## SINC

False, me no fly no more.

TPB is considering buying a snow blower, but will back off when the snow quits.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since my Toro snowblower is still working well.

TPBM has seen whales up close from small boats.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I have seen whales up close on large boats, and from afar on the coast.

The poster below has set foot in opposite sides of the same ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. The Atlantic from here in North America and in Europe.

TPBM has been to either Athens, Greece, Athens, Georgia or Athens, Ohio.


----------



## Kazak

False, false, false, but I've been to Cincinnati.

The next poster has been to Emo, ON.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never heard of it before. 

The poster below is dressed in their goth finest right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Close, but no cigar. I have been to Fort Frances and International Falls in Minnesota.

TPBM had seen either the Okeefenokee Swamp in Georgia or the Everglades in Florida.


----------



## Kazak

For those of you wondering about Emo (under the "A"):









Doug, false. I'm wearing painting clothes.

Dr. G., false and false, but I have been to Miami.

The next poster has been to at least one of the Canadian Territories.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, no. I need to go to the three Canadian territories and PEI to complete my whole Canada visit.

TPBM has yet to visit Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## tilt

False. You know I did visit! 

The poster below me can easily think of something clever to say at the right time.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

false but I wish that I could

TPBM enjoys sailing


----------



## Kazak

False. Water deep.

The next poster enjoys bailing.


----------



## The Doug

False. Water deep.

The poster below does not want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

True, and being retired, I don't have to either. 

TPB will enjoy a nice bottle of red with dinner this evening.


----------



## The Doug

False. I will enjoy half a bottle.

The poster below already has their jammies on.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Someone has to take the dogs for a walk one more time this evening.

TPBM has more than one dog to walk each day.


----------



## The Doug

False. I do have more than one litterbox to clean though.

The poster below has no intention of watching the Academy Awards this evening.


----------



## SINC

Absolutely true. Fact even. While the women in the house do so, I will be quietly swilling beer watching 'The Exorcist', my diversion for this evening.

TPB does not like watching The Exorcist.


----------



## The Doug

True. It is cheesy and overrated.

The poster below will be getting rid of some old clothing very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. They are in good condition and shall be given to The Salvation Army.

TPBM enjoys listening to a Salvation Army band.


----------



## javaqueen

true, they are very talented

TPBM has at least 3 beers in the fridge


----------



## SINC

True. Who even bothers with three lousy beer? Three dozen? Sure! I have two mini fridges that each hold three dozen beer. beejacon

TPB seldom, if ever has a beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I might have a beer or two on Canada Day and then on those days when it is over 25C here in St.John's .......... which might happen 5 times or so. I don't drink beer past Labor Day.

TPBM will have a gin and tonic on a hot day in July.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I'll have at least a half-dozen. My fav drink in the summer with lots of ice and fresh lime.

The poster below is pretty sure they are about to reluctantly quit something soon (like smoking).


----------



## Kazak

False. The only thing I have left to quit is procrastination, which can always wait.

The next poster is wearing red.


----------



## KC4

True. Along with white, blue, black and brown.....all from hand painting a sign/banner. 

The poster below can't decide what to wear tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am not picky what I wear -- it's all weather dictated.

TPBM likes to forecast the weather on their own.


----------



## SINC

True. I have a rock hung in a tree on a rope for this purpose.

TPB had cold cereal for breakfast.


----------



## The Doug

False. Two toasted multigrain bagels & cream cheese from Starbucks. 

The poster below has lots of errands to run at lunchtime today.


----------



## javaqueen

false......at home all day today


TPBM is having peanut butter with their breakfast today


----------



## SINC

False. This morning was bran with fresh strawberries and blueberries.

TPB has a boring meeting scheduled this afternoon.


----------



## javaqueen

false.........doing boring office work but no meetings 


TPBM is thinking about summer


----------



## SINC

True. Every day as camping season edges nearer.

TPB has a favourite movie they want to watch tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Might just watch "Casablanca" once again tonight.

TPBM has been to either Casablanca or France (not necessarily via "letters of transit")


----------



## The Doug

True. France - I would go back in a heartbeat and can envisage living there.

The poster below can name all the ingredients of vichyssoise without cheating.


----------



## SINC

False, never did consider cold soup to be a real soup.

TPB is awaiting The Masters tourney for the watching as well as the beginning of the golf season in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. That, in my opinion, is the #1 golf event in the world each year.

TPBM has been to the Augusta National Golf Club.


----------



## javaqueen

false.......not given that opportunity

TPBM is afraid of snakes


----------



## Kazak

False, I think. I've only been around a handful of live ones.

The next poster is afraid of wasps.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I am afraid of snakes.

TPBM is afraid of heights.


----------



## SINC

Yep, never used to be, but as I got older . . .

TPB is wearing black socks today.


----------



## javaqueen

false they are white today


TPBM is wearing a blue sweater today


----------



## The Doug

False. However my hoodie is blue.

The poster below has had a bit too much coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure. Had about a cup and a half and then it was off to the gym after my morning grading. 

TPBM tries to go to a gym or workout on a daily basis.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, used to work out 5 times a week, and would like to again someday but haven't in a long while.

The poster below is a sucker for sweets for breakfast (waffles, doughnuts, cinnamon buns, pain au chocolat...)


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Broke that habit years ago and now I don't like those sorts of treats at any time of the day.

TPBM really does try to have a healthy breakfast to start the day.


----------



## SINC

True. Bran and fresh fruit or oatmeal or whole wheat toast with peanut butter are among my favourites.

TPB has to attend a wedding in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Have not been to a wedding in years, although I find them to be happy events.

TPBM is expecting the birth of a child/grandchild within the next six months.


----------



## Kazak

Not to my knowledge.

The next poster is in no hurry to become a grandparent.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. and I think that my 25 year old son feels the same way about becoming a dad.

TPBM has fond childhood memories of his/her dad.


----------



## javaqueen

false - didn't know him until I was married

TPBM has a granite counter top in their kitchen


----------



## SINC

False. 

TPB uses a real down-filled pillow.


----------



## kelman

false, no interest

TPB is ready for the warm weather


----------



## SINC

Oh yeah, baby, bring it on!

TPB intents to go tent camping this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh yeah, baby, bring it on!
> 
> TPB intents to go tent camping this summer.


Would love to, but most likely won't.

TPBM has hitch hiked in their youth.


----------



## kelman

false, never had the chance

TPB enjoys a good hot tub


----------



## SINC

False, doc warned me to avoid them.

TPB watched a movie last night.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Man, could go for a hot tub right now.

The poster below me is wondering if kitriana08 just spammed the poster below me thread...


----------



## SINC

I guess you missed my post above yours. 

Not wondering, reported it.

TPB watched a movie last night.


----------



## javaqueen

false watched some NCIS 

TPBM is visiting with family today


----------



## SINC

Technically true, since our daughter lives in a suite in our home, I visit with her daily. 

TPB has to go to the grocery store today.


----------



## javaqueen

true - need to pick up a few things

TPBM bought a new car in the past 6 months


----------



## The Doug

False. However I am thinking of a new one sometime in 2013.

The poster below is ready for their close-up, Mr. DeMille.


----------



## SINC

Where's that powder puff when I really need it?

TPB as at least one glass of milk each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might have a glass of skim milk spread out over the day.

TPBM likes pistacio nuts.


----------



## Kazak

Meh, but I drink about a litre of 1% milk a day.

The next poster has to leave for work now.


----------



## SINC

Nope, not until tomorrow at 3:00 p.m.

TPB has a yellow sweater.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a yellow shirt ........... does that count? Wore it in 1968 and now I can't fit into it. 

TPBM has an piece of clothing that is older than their oldest computer.


----------



## SINC

True. My goose down reversible hunting jacket I bought in 1980 is still in fine condition and I wear it often every winter ever since.

TPB is considering a purchase for the kitchen soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A new colander.

TPBM makes their own pasta.


----------



## Kazak

False. There are some kinds of information that should be kept from me, for my own protection.

The next poster has been to Vulcan (you can choose which one).


----------



## Dr.G.

False. However, my wife said she has been to Vulcan, AB.

TPBM was not born in Canada.


----------



## Kazak

False, though as a Montrealer, there have been times it has almost been true.

The next poster is an Anglo who moved west in '68.


----------



## SINC

False. Anglo born in the west long before '68.

TPB will have a midnight snack tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Trying to lose weight and these sorts of snacks don't help.

TPBM likes to eat fruit and/or raw veggies as snacks.


----------



## cap10subtext

True (but I have OAS meaning an allergy to Bitch trees causes me serious problems with most if my fav raw fruits).

The poster below has tried going vegan.


----------



## SINC

False, Have never even considered it. Can't live without a balanced diet.

TPB is thinking about a big juicy steak right now.


----------



## kelman

false, too early, but maybe later

TPB is wanting to get out and travel soon


----------



## cap10subtext

False, after 10 days in Northern Labrador and now a 5 day stretch in St. John's, I'm good for now.

The poster below would like to share the best location in St. John's for Jiggs dinner on a Thursday night (near Prescott and Duckworth preferably).


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> False, after 10 days in Northern Labrador and now a 5 day stretch in St. John's, I'm good for now.
> 
> The poster below would like to share the best location in St. John's for Jiggs dinner on a Thursday night (near Prescott and Duckworth preferably).


Zachary's on Duckworth might have this dish, as might The Casbah on Cathedral Street, or maybe Olivers on Water Street. Good luck getting a reservation. Big R on Harvey Road might be your best bet. Let me know how you made out.

Here is a handy listing of some places in St.John's with maps.

St. John's Restaurants | Newfoundland Restaurants, Reviews, Menus and Best of


----------



## cap10subtext

Thanks! If a reso is necessary might just try out the Duke tonight.

The poster below will carry on as if nothing happened.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10subtext said:


> Thanks! If a reso is necessary might just try out the Duke tonight.
> 
> The poster below will carry on as if nothing happened.


Try Big R ........... no "reso" ever needed. 

True. I am not sure what has happened anyway.

TPBM has actually been to St.John's, NL .............. where they film "The Republic of Doyle".


----------



## tilt

True, and to the Duckworth that you showed me!

TPBM prefers to download TV shows & movies rather than watch them on TV or in the theatre.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

False. There are some movies that I enjoy seeing in the theatre.

TPBM likes to have popcorn when going to the movies.


----------



## Kazak

False. On those rare occasions I venture into a movie theatre, I want to have an immersive experience that does not involve eating, drinking, or any other distractions from the screen and the sound.

The next poster has been to a ballet.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but not recently. Saw Swan Lake performed in New York City way back when.

TPBM likes to hear live music performed by a good symphony.


----------



## SINC

False, never been to any symphony.

TPB enjoys visiting art galleries.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I especially like the French Impressionists. Not sure why, but viewing one of their works of art leaves me feeling very relaxed and calm.

TPBM would love to feel relaxed and calm just now.


----------



## Kazak

Sure. Moving in two months, getting married in six months, going on strike Monday. A little calm would be welcome.

The next poster is also having a busy 2012.


----------



## kelman

true, business has been great

TPB is wanting winter over


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Brother kelman. Still, here in St.John's, winter does not end until late April/early May when the last threat of a snow/ice storm is over. We shall see.

TPBM has a snow blower all ready to go.


----------



## SINC

Yep, a nifty little Honda, always gassed up and ready.

TPB wants a bacon and eggs for breakfast today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Whole grain toast, some peanut butter and a sliced banana will do just fine.

TPBM loves bananas.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Especially peanut butter and banana sandwiches.

The poster below makes pancakes into shapes for their kids/grandkids.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. When I was a single father my son and I would make these sorts of pancakes together.

TPBM likes maple syrup on their pancakes/waffles.


----------



## SINC

True, real maple syrup, not artificial.

TPB has a pair of argyle socks.


----------



## Kazak

Several. I'm told argyle is in again.

The next poster also keeps clothes some long enough that they become fashionable again.


----------



## The Doug

True but fashion trends are irrelevant to me.

The poster below now regrets getting that tattoo.


----------



## SINC

False, never had one, never will, but that will apply to thousands as they age.

TPB is also no fan of the self-mutilation people like to call body art.


----------



## javaqueen

true - I have my ears pierced but no markings of any kind on me  


TPBM enjoys reading historical books


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, be it historical fiction or true history. Rereading "Pacific" once again.

TPBM has served in the Canadian Armed Services.


----------



## Aurora

True. 20 years RCAF
TPBM will have an alcoholic drink tonight.


----------



## javaqueen

false - but I did have some wine in my risotto does that count 

TPBM has been to the opera


----------



## Kazak

True. Several times, "Fidelio" the most recent.

The next poster would rather weed the garden than attend an opera.


----------



## SINC

True. Either that or have a root canal.

TPB has family visiting or is visiting family today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my son is coming home from TO in about two weeks for a one-week visit.

TPBM saved some of the toys used by their children way back when.


----------



## SINC

Indeed we did and the grandchildren are now enjoying them as well.

TPB has a special Sunday supper planned for this evening.


----------



## javaqueen

false we gave them to a woman's shelter

TPBM loves shell fish


----------



## SINC

You answered the question above mine. 

False, allergic to shellfish.

TPB always wears a scarf in the cold weather.


----------



## javaqueen

**blush** I normally check but didn't this time

false, I only wear scarves when it is windy

TPBM likes to paint pictures


----------



## kelman

true but I usually paint the whole wall after that

TPB likes to do gardening


----------



## Kazak

False, false, false.

The next poster likes to vacuum.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I do it nonetheless out of necessity (we have four dogs).

TPBM has more than one pet.


----------



## kelman

yes four cats

TPB is already ready for next Christmas


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost. I wanted to leave the tree up, fully decorated, for next year, but since it was a live tree, this was impractical.

TPBM is going to a university or college.


----------



## SINC

False, been there, done that.

TPB had an egg for breakfast.


----------



## kelman

not yet but soon

TPB is ready to bring out the summer tires


----------



## The Doug

False. March can be unpredictable so I will wait until the end of the month or early April. Even then...

The poster below Uses their iPad (or other mobile device) while sitting on the throne.


----------



## kelman

have so

TPB wants the new iPad 3


----------



## SINC

False, my iPad 2 will do me a good long while.

TPB has a tablet, but not an iPad.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have an iPad2 ............ as does my wife.

TPBM has a favorite side of the bed.


----------



## The Doug

True. 

The poster below is having an old friend for dinner this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False. Cannibalism is wrong.

The next poster knows a straight line when he/she sees one.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My mother always said that it was a shame that Jewish Vaudeville was over by the time I was born.

TPBM has seen a Broadway play in New York City.


----------



## kelman

False I don't know what a Broadway is so I wouldn't know if it was playing even if I did go to New York City

TPB is enjoying the play on words


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... and next time I go to NYC, I shall give your regards to Broadway. 

TPBM likes to use a spoonerism every now and then.


----------



## SINC

True, I spove loonerism.

TPB is going to watch the PGA Honda Classic this afternoon.


----------



## kelman

true I will need a nap and have been having trouble doing so lately

TPB will be doing the same


----------



## SINC

Golf true, nap false.

TPB will take time to clean his Mac today.


----------



## The Doug

False. Maybe next weekend though.

The poster below uses their smartphone all the time, yet rarely makes or receives calls.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Don't own one.

TPBM has a heart fitness monitor strap and watch.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> False. Don't own one.
> 
> TPBM has a heart fitness monitor strap and watch.


False.... I hear my heart beat all the time... it is called pulsatile tinnitus. I don't need a piece of technology to make me aware of my heart rate...

TPBM is aware of other bodily functions without a piece of technology to tell them so....


----------



## Kazak

Um, yeah.

The next poster would like to ride in my beautiful balloon.


----------



## SINC

False, not a chance, they go high don't they?

TPB doesn't like baked beans.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> False, not a chance, they go high don't they?
> 
> TPB doesn't like baked beans.


False... I like some baked beans... but not all baked beans are created equal...

TPBM has had experience with being half baked themselves or other half baked people...


----------



## kelman

true, work with the public

TPB is a great cook


----------



## screature

kelman said:


> true, work with the public
> 
> TPB is a great cook


Well others have told me so and I like to think so, but it is only the opinion of others that matter in the end...

TPBM loves to cook.


----------



## SINC

True, always have since my Mom taught me when in public school and still do so all the time.

TPB wishes they could cook.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Self taught out of necessity when I was away at university.

TPBM would like to go back to university or college someday and take the courses that truly interest/challenge him/her.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> False. Self taught out of necessity when I was away at university.
> 
> TPBM would like to go back to university or college someday and take the courses that truly interest/challenge him/her.


True but not for a degree or "credits"... I have no more interest in playing the game of saying/doing what others want to hear/see.

TPBM believes that experience of the the world and or being paid to learn is the best education that one can receive.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Lifelong learning should happen outside the school walls.

TPBM recently returned to see his/her old public school.


----------



## screature

False, my public school is long gone...

TBPM has few good memories of public school.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> False, my public school is long gone...
> 
> TBPM has few good memories of public school.


True. Good old PS 175.

TPBM has fond memories of their alma mater.


----------



## kelman

never looked back

TPB loves mondays


----------



## Kazak

More than most people, at least.

The next poster supports BC teachers.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but false. Penalizing school children to further one's own ends is a serious mistake. And for the record, my daughter is a teacher.

TPB does not support essential services strikes of any kind.


----------



## Kazak

False, obviously. Your daughter would do well to stay out of BC.

The next poster will be having pie this evening.


----------



## kelman

yep, pizza pie

TPB is loving the cold


----------



## SINC

False, I hate winter.

TPB didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Slept like a baby.

TPBM allows a pet to sleep in his/her bed.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I'm seriously allergic so pets aren't even allowed in the bedroom.

TPB has no allergies whatsoever.


----------



## Dr.G.

False I am allergic to dust, mold ....................... and dogs. 

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## kelman

true for reading, I have a pair in every room of the house

TPB needs to schedule a dental appointment soon


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A regular checkup, however.

TPBM is fearful of going to the dentist.


----------



## javaqueen

false - made friends with mine not scary anymore


TPBM thinks that eggs are only for breakfast


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Eggs are a good source of protein and if eaten in moderation, may be eaten at all time.

TPBM needs to watch their intake of fats.


----------



## screature

True. I watch them going in every day.

TPBM needs to gain some weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Need to lose some weight.

TPBM gets regular physical activity each day or so.


----------



## SINC

I guess if you call walking physical, true.

TPB is tired of winter and wishes spring would sprong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Two more months of winter here in St.John's.

TPBM owns his/her own snowshoes.


----------



## Kazak

False. I would need them about as often as an umbrella in the Sahara.

The next poster is moving (changing homes) this year.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Probably several times in fact.

The poster below knows what it's like to have to move where the jobs are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true. Came to Memorial University after getting my Ph.D. and intended to stay for 2 years. That was 35 years ago. Still, this was the first job offer I received out of the US southeast.

TPBM has been to Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## SINC

True, twice, both times in June. Waaaay to hot for me.

TPB has never been in the U.S.A.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. As Bruce Springsteen sang, "Born in the USA". FYI, Atlanta, GA in July is called "Hotlanta".

TPBM has a favorite Canadian city (for me, it's Montreal)


----------



## kelman

true , hometown - steel town the hammer

TPB is needing a vacation


----------



## SINC

False, I've been on a vacation since retiring in 2001.

TPB is looking forward to retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Another few years and it shall be a reality ........... I hope.

TPBM has an RRSP.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, but it's a fairly sad amount all things considered...

The poster below is awaiting some big news.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. "Super Tuesday" and the results from the Republican primary.

TPBM would be voting for A) President Obama B) a Republican -- if he/she lived in the US and was able to vote.


----------



## SINC

False. 

Cashed 'em all and am glad to be done with them. Save for years and watch the taxes gobble up far too much of your savings. A real sore point with me. Put some money into straight savings and pay tax on the interest and forget RRSP's. They come back to haunt you when you retire and need them.

TPB has not yet grasped just how much they will lose on RRSPs.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I know what to expect. Tax Free Savings Accounts would help you to "put money into straight savings" and avoid paying any taxes.

TPBM has filed their CRA taxes already and awaiting a return.


----------



## SINC

True. Finished them and dropped them off today with the accountant. 

TPB is tired of two of us dominating the thread.


----------



## Kazak

False. Keeps it moving.

The next poster is upset the Habs will miss the playoffs this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but this poster is thrilled at the possibility of the NY Rangers leading the NHL is points.

TPBM loves hot apple pie and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## kelman

True nothing to say,

TPB play a musical instrument


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB has a hole in at least one pair of socks.


----------



## The Doug

True. My favourite pair just keeps getting better and better.

The poster below likes simple minds and rough trade.


----------



## Kazak

Neither on vinyl nor in person. 

The next poster has digitized all his/her records.


----------



## SINC

True, but just located most of my stuff on iTunes and tossed all the old vinyl for $100 at a garage sale. Much easier.

TPB is not comfortable with their current utility rates.


----------



## Kazak

You could say that.

The next poster recently found something that he/she had forgotten he/she owned.


----------



## kelman

yep, an LED flashlight with special features

TPB is going out today to do something special


----------



## SINC

True, to file a FOIP request with the city.

TPB is in a good mood today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not sure why, but I am in a good mood.

TPBM is a bit sad today.


----------



## Kazak

False. The days are getting longer, I'm alive, and the people I love are healthy.

The next poster finds happy people irritating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never. Totally false.

TPBM gets irritated with people pulling practical jokes.


----------



## kelman

False I dish it out and I can also take it 

TPB has antique toys hidden away somewhere


----------



## johnp

True .... now if I could only find where I've hidden them.

The next poster is fretting a little over finding increasing numbers of "age spots".


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I had to prove my age today at the bank when I asked to have my checks refilled and not be charged since I am over 60. The teller wanted proof that I was 60 or over. I did ............... and thanked her for the compliment. 

TPBM actually knows what "age spots" are on one's body (not sure if I do).


----------



## The Doug

True. _Solar lentigines!_

The poster below will ignore their to-do list this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would love to .......... but, alas, shall not do ...... for there is too much to do. 

TPBM takes a list to the grocery store when shopping for food items.


----------



## SINC

True, nine times out of 10.

TPB hates the spring time change and the toll it takes on one's body and sleep loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really this year, because my wife and I have been going to bed sooner and waking up earlier this week to help adjust to this time change.

TPBM likes to fly kites.


----------



## kelman

false, but I've been told many times I should


TPB like go carts


----------



## johnp

False ... but often use shopping carts to get groceries out of stores.

The TPB likes to dim sum as much as we do.


----------



## tilt

True., Like them but can't eat them due to my low-carb diet.

TPBM loves stand-up comedy.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

True. False when it's Sean Cullen or Mike McDonald.

The poster below has been to the Just For Laughs festival in MTL.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Twice. 

TPBM recalls the stand up comics who appeared on the Ed Sullivan Show each Sunday.


----------



## SINC

True. Henny Youngman, Milton Berle, Wayne & Shuster, et al.

TPB never saw the Ed Sullivan Show when it was run every Sunday night.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I was little enough to really only enjoy Señor Wences.

The next poster is stepping out tonight.


----------



## The Doug

False. Damn bunion.

The poster below will change the batteries in their smoke detectors tomorrow.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Why is it daylight savings tomorrow or something?

The poster below me is away from their SO right now.


----------



## tilt

False.

TPBM is WISHING they were away from their SO right now.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

False, been with her for 47 years now.

TPB has something special on the menu for this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False. At least not meal-wise.

The next poster can see for miles and miles.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Go to the top of Signal Hill and you can see off into the Atlantic Ocean. Next stop ............. Ireland.

TPBM has been to Ireland.


----------



## Kazak

Sadly, false.

The next poster has ancestors from Ireland.


----------



## SINC

Aha, I'm next!

False, but the wife is a direct Irish descendent.

TNP will choose an entirely different subject.


----------



## tilt

True.

TPBM travels with just one legal-sized carryon bag, irrespective of where in the world or for how long the trip is; and is perfectly happy about doing so.

Cheers


----------



## Kazak

Sounds nice, but false.

The next poster has an outie.


----------



## tilt

Sorry, but what's an outie?

BTW, I am a one-bagger. Not just sounds nice, I am living that life!

TPBM knows what an outie is and does have it like Kazak said.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, I know, but false, I do not have one.

TPBM has fond/interesting memories of trying to teach their children about body parts.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, no kids yet.

The poster below is blasting their way through a new TV series these days.


----------



## kelman

false we don't watch much tv


TPB is getting ready for company today


----------



## The Doug

False. And if anyone shows up I will hide and not answer the door.

The poster below can't wait to start mowing the lawn again.


----------



## kelman

false we have a landscaper do it

TPB is looking forward to opening his pool


----------



## SINC

True, I love to get a lawn chair, crack a cold one and sit and watch the wife cut the lawn.

TPB is now thinking about their summer garden.


----------



## kelman

false, my wife designs the garden and the landscaper tends to it

TPB is waiting patiently for the warm weather


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ although most of it is still under a few feet of snow and ice.

TPBM has tulips in their garden.


----------



## Kazak

Um, maybe? I'm not the gardener.

(tilt, since your usual omniscience has let you down, an outie is a belly button that protrudes)

The next poster has two different coloured eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my US Army physical file has me down for "blue-grey".

TPBM wears glasses during his/her entire waking day and night.


----------



## johnp

True .... and since I was 5 years old.

TPBM wears coloured contact lenses.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has a favourite cooking utensil.


----------



## kelman

false

TPB enjoys picnics


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Always have since I was a little boy.

TPBM fondly recalls a teacher that he/she had in K-6.


----------



## kelman

false but i remember the librarian

TPB pines for an old flame sometimes


----------



## johnp

True ... but have to keep the flames doused!!

TPB is counting the days to a trip south - to somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## kelman

true but the days are still in the thousands 

TPB is already packing for their trip south


----------



## Kazak

False. No trips until after the wedding.

The next poster owns a rare book.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A 1857 edition of Tennyson's poetry, including his classic piece, "The Charge of the Light Brigade".

TPBM had to memorize poetry in school ................ and can actually recite some of these poems today.

The Charge of the Light Brigade


Half a league, half a league,
  Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death
  Rode the six hundred.
'Forward, the Light Brigade!
Charge for the guns' he said:
Into the valley of Death
  Rode the six hundred.


'Forward, the Light Brigade!'
Was there a man dismay'd?
Not tho' the soldiers knew
  Some one had blunder'd:
Theirs not to make reply,
Theirs not to reason why,
Theirs but to do and die:
Into the valley of Death
  Rode the six hundred.

Cannon to the right of them,
Cannon to the left of them,
Cannon in front of them
  Volley'd and thunder'd;
Storm'd at with shot and shell,
Boldly they rode and well,
Into the jaws of Death,
Into the mouth of Hell
  Rode the six hundred.

Flash'd all their sabres bare,
Flash'd as they turned in air
Sabring the gunners there,
Charging an army while
  All the world wonder'd:
Plunged in the battery-smoke
Right thro' the line they broke;
Cossack and Russian
Reel'd from the sabre-stroke
Shatter'd and sunder'd.
Then they rode back, but not
Not the six hundred.

Cannon to right of them,
Cannon to left of them,
Cannon behind them
  Volley'd and thunder'd;
Storm'd at with shot and shell,
While horse and hero fell,
They that had fought so well
Came thro' the jaws of Death,
Back from the mouth of Hell,
All that was left of them,
  Left of six hundred.

When can their glory fade?
O the wild charge they made!
  All the world wonder'd.
Honour the charge they made!
Honour the Light Brigade,
  Noble six hundred!

—Alfred, Lord Tennyson


----------



## SINC

True, Mary had a little lamb . . .

TPB is dying for a late night snack.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Must watch my diet. Having a cup of herbal tea instead.

TPBM drinks more tea than coffee. (Full disclosure -- I drink far more coffee than tea).


----------



## SINC

False, one coffee per day and maybe one tea per six months or so.

TPB prefers hot chocolate to tea.


----------



## Kazak

False. Tea almost every night; hot chocolate about once a month.

The next poster has a favourite tea.


----------



## chrisburke

True.. It's chi tea!

TPB... Is a musician


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB loves to pull wrenches on their own vehicle.


----------



## javaqueen

False I leave that to the mechanics  


TPBM is looking forward to starting their garden this spring


----------



## Kazak

Dreading it, rather.

The next poster owns a red vehicle.


----------



## The Doug

True. How the heck did you know?

The poster below has asked him/herself - _well, how did I get here?_


----------



## Dr.G.

True. People ask me that every day as well, saying/asking "So, you left the warmth of Georgia to come here to the cold of St.John's. Why????"

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## kelman

false only one, the holy ghost

TPB just woke up


----------



## SINC

False, that was over an hour ago.

TPB is wearing a stripped shirt, blouse today.


----------



## kelman

False solid

TPB is not working today


----------



## The Doug

False. But I swear that my heart is not in it.

The poster below is having a heatwave. A tropical heatwave.


----------



## chrisburke

False(ish) ... We are having oddly warm weather this week for this time of year (+13 yesterday.. But is that a heat wave?)

TPB... Has kids


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

False, I have adults, 44, 42 and 37.

TPB had peanut butter this morning.


----------



## javaqueen

false - had coffee though

TPBM is planning a vacation to somewhere warmer


----------



## The Doug

False. I've never been one to get away to a warmer clime.

While leaving for work this morning, the poster below almost got sprayed by a skunk.


----------



## johnp

False -- but it sure smelled like one had visted our building last night!!

TPB had yogurt & fruit for breakfast this morning.


----------



## javaqueen

false I had an omelet for breakfast

TPBM is having chicken for dinner


----------



## Dr.G.

True. How did you know?

TPBM loves turkey ............. but does not know how to cook one.


----------



## SINC

True and False in that order.

TPB wants a new car, but can't afford it right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

False and true.

TPBM would like to be able to get an all-electric car.


----------



## cap10subtext

True but on the practical side, willing to wait until technology improves.

The poster below loves their car.


----------



## javaqueen

true 

TPBM is craving popcorn


----------



## Dr.G.

I am now.

TPBM has popcorn deeply ingrained in their movie-going paradigm.


----------



## tilt

False. I am probably the only person in the word who hates popcorn because it is absolutely tasteless.

TPBM had a very busy day today


----------



## SINC

True, I did, but I love popcorn. 

TPB wants to visit Vancouver Island one day.


----------



## cap10subtext

I want to visit Vancouver Island everyday.

The poster below will share their favorite folk song.


----------



## chrisburke

"Saints and Sinners" by David Francey

TPB is on the forum right now while their in bed


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Sitting at my desk starting work.

TPBM has a favorite chair somewhere in his/her house.


----------



## SINC

Yep, true, a big leather bright yellow Lazy-Boy recliner.

TPB has to wear a tie to work today.


----------



## javaqueen

false, work from home definitely casual dress 

TPBM is having oatmeal for breakfast


----------



## KC4

False, it was a muffin soon to be chased with yogurt.

The next poster intends to combine primary colors today.


----------



## johnp

False ... wore only one of them (blue).

TPB has been contemplating changing his/her avatar.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have gotten used to that old Mark Twain.

TPBM has read one of the books written by the real Mark Twain.


----------



## Kazak

Several, actually.

The next poster knows Mark Twain's real name without looking it up. Bonus: the next poster knows what "mark twain" means, again without looking it up.


----------



## Dr.G.

True on both questions.

TPBM has been on the Mississippi River in some form of boat.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I've crossed it in Minnesota, near the headwaters.

The next poster is having an existential crisis.


----------



## The Doug

False. That was last week.

The poster below likes dancing and you look divine!


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My mother used to say "It's a good thing you are able to teach well, because you can't sing or dance". My wife thinks I look like a drunken giraffe on roller skates when I am out on the dance floor.

TPBM is truly Irish, or has parents who come from Ireland.


----------



## kelman

false but my wife does

TPB is in need of more fruit


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I love oranges, apples, grapes and plums.

TPBM loves fresh veggies, cooked or raw.


----------



## javaqueen

true fresh from the garden is best

TPBM is still dealing with snow on the ground


----------



## kelman

false, not a trace of it to be found

TPB is having there morning coffee


----------



## SINC

kelman said:


> false, not a trace of it to be found
> 
> TPB is having there morning coffee


True and it's good!

TPB has a slow dripping faucet they intend to fix one day soon.


----------



## The Doug

False. Did that in February.

The poster below knows when and how to use they're, their, and there.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM learned early in life to use the words "can" and "may" correctly.


----------



## Kazak

Learned: true. Use: false. (grammar Nazi confession! film at 11)

The next poster has a good wrench set whose individual wrenches are inclined to wander away from the others.


----------



## SINC

True. My good set is missing a single socket, the 3/8". Too bad it wasn't a metric one, I would not miss it. But I use the SAE sets much more when working on my 1949 Meteor.

TPB will try and grab a short nap this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would love to but I may not get that chance. 

TPBM is able to take 15 minute "power naps".


----------



## johnp

False ... wish I could, my lady sure can!! I can meditate though, but just don't as often as I should.

TPB once paid for TM meditation instruction, and practiced this form of meditation.


----------



## Kazak

True, but Ringo bailed early.

Whatever the next poster says is a lie.


----------



## kelman

I just lied 





TPB is a race car driver wanna be


----------



## SINC

False, been there done that. Stock cars in the 60s.

TPB has heated leather seats in their vehicle.


----------



## Kazak

False to heat, false to leather.

The next poster uses an electric blanket.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. If it is ever a "three dog night", we have three dogs to keep us warm ........ and a puppy to cuddle.

TPBM has a puppy in his/her house right now.


----------



## kelman

false, cats x4

TPB trades comic books


----------



## Kazak

Nope. Don't own any.

The next poster is prepared.


----------



## The Doug

True. Bring on the Zombie Apocalypse. 

The poster below already done their taxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Even got my refund.

TPBM does his/her own taxes.


----------



## kelman

false, I have a book keeper and an accountant

TPB already spent his tax return


----------



## SINC

False, but it should be here next week.

TPB wore a new pair of socks today.


----------



## javaqueen

false, but then again they aren't that old 


TPBM wants omelettes for breakfast


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............. made one for my wife and I about three hours ago.

TPBM is allergic to eggs, or peanuts, or strawberries.


----------



## SINC

False, only thing I am allergic to is scallops.

TPB has more than three belts.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but as I lose weight, I use new holes.

TPBM is actually using their gym membership.


----------



## KC4

False, I dismembered it instead. 

TPB can read minds.


----------



## The Doug

True. And I can write minds as well.

The poster below is looking forward to having a fine piece of salmon for dinner tonight.


----------



## chrisburke

False.. Homemade Spaghetti and meatballs tonight

TPB is home today for a sick day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

False. As a teleprofessor, I teach from home ........... sick or not.

TPBM has taken an online course of some sort.


----------



## johnp

False .... many years in a classroom setting though.

TPB like me, is making soup for dinner today.


----------



## Kazak

False, it's take-out Friday.

The next poster is wanted.


----------



## KC4

True.








The next poster is having chicken tonight.


----------



## kelman

sounds good

TPB is going out for the evening


----------



## SINC

False, company coming over.

TBP really is going out tonight.


----------



## kelman

just getting ready to leave, dinner.

TPB is doing something special this weekend


----------



## johnp

True .... well, maybe not that 'special', but highly-anticipated by us old-timers -- we're off to a neighbourhood where I lived during my teens, to try a new-to-us Chinese restaurant for dim sum (Saturday morning), and a look at all the changes that have taken place. Memories, et al.

TPB is preparing to settle back in a favourite chair at home this evening and enjoy a movie (or two).


----------



## kelman

true, just got back from dinner out and looking at our collection of movies

TPB is getting ready for a fun filled saturday


----------



## Kazak

False. Home improvements.

The next poster is sore in multiple places.


----------



## SINC

True, always am.

TPB will try a green beer today.


----------



## kelman

False, don't even drink beer


TPB has no Irish descendants in his family


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, on this day, all too true.

TPBM is an immigrant to Canada.


----------



## javaqueen

false - born here

TPBM has a "kiss me I'm Irish" shirt


----------



## cap10subtext

False, it's more of a life motto.

The poster below has skeletons in their St. Patrick's day closet.


----------



## KC4

For Guinness sakes! False, They've come out to bone up on beer!

The next poster has set up a leprechaun trap.


----------



## Kazak

False. Little People have rights, too. (Don't quote me on that.)

The next poster is deliberately not wearing green.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I am deliberately not wearing black and tan today.

TPBM has actually been to Ireland.


----------



## javaqueen

False - but one day I hope too


TPBM is thinking of the song Danny Boy


----------



## SINC

True, but oddly enough just now. 

TPB knows all the words to "When Irish Eyes Are Smiling".


----------



## javaqueen

False *sigh* I have failed in remembering them

TPBM can play the violin


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster knows what the difference is between a viola and a trampoline.


----------



## johnp

True .... from listening to one, and playing a little with the other.

TPB will be watching the movie "Waking Ned Devine" tonight.


----------



## SINC

Likely true, I just might!

TPB will sip an Irish whiskey tonight.


----------



## cap10subtext

Darn right!

The poster below prefers Murphy's to Guinness


----------



## Kazak

As a teetotaler, I have no opinion.

The next poster is attending a birthday party tonight.


----------



## johnp

False ... but just had some relatives over for a short visit.

TPB is having a beef roast and yorkshire pudding for dinner today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just finished a fine turkey dinner with all the trimmings.

TPBM likes turkey on non-traditional turkey holidays.


----------



## SINC

True, I love turkey any time!

TPB (not me, but this post) wants a sweet dessert before bedtime tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but I shall have an orange instead. 

TPBM likes pistacio nut ice cream or unsalted pistacio nuts.


----------



## kelman

false

TPB is ready for bed but not tired


----------



## javaqueen

false - not ready yet but definitely tired

TPBM will be working from home tomorrow


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Hopefully even time for a soy latte on a patio somewhere...

The poster below is too easily distracted to work at home.


----------



## SINC

False, I have been working from home for 12 years now.

TPB wishes they too could work from home.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I already do.

TPBM teaches something to someone somewhere.


----------



## javaqueen

true, either piano, sewing or cooking but mostly piano


TPBM works with at least one family member


----------



## Kazak

False, I seem to be the only one working around here.

The next poster has a favourite doughnut.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has a favorite fruit or nut.


----------



## SINC

True. Mandarin oranges and pecans.

TPB is handy with tools and can fix most anything.


----------



## Kazak

I try, but I don't always succeed.

The next poster is an expert parallel parker.


----------



## johnp

False 

TPB is currently contemplating whether or not to add another Apple to the 'collection'.


----------



## javaqueen

false at this point in the game  


TPBM prefers country music to rock


----------



## Kazak

Way false.

The next poster objects to car dealerships attaching their name to the vehicles they sell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, which is why I make it a condition of the sale that they not put it on. A Subaru dealer thought I was kidding and when they refused, I walked out and bought a Toyota Rav4 rather than a Forrester.

TPBM enjoys washing their own car by hand in their driveway.


----------



## KC4

True. It's way better than washing someone else's car in your driveway. 

The next poster wonders why their spoons keep disappearing.


----------



## Kazak

False. All accounted for, but some of them are bent . . .

The next poster thinks telekinesis is possible.


----------



## SINC

False, the subject doesn't move me.

TPB took lunch to work with them today.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess it's true. I work from home, but would have to go to the kitchen to make lunch, so am I having lunch at home or work???

TPBM enjoys working from home as a telecommuter/teleprofessor/telemarketer/etc.


----------



## Kazak

Half-false. I do marking and planning at home. One of those I like.

The next poster fondly remembers late December back in '63.


----------



## johnp

True .... that's almost freaky!! So many memories from late-December's in '62 and '63.

TPB is looking forward to exploring a little more of their home Province this summer.


----------



## The Doug

False. Too many projects in store around the house & yard.

The poster below once experienced quicksand firsthand.


----------



## kelman

should have seen how quick it moved to the bottom of the hour glass!

TPB is wanting the cold weather back


----------



## Dr.G.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Going down to -20C with the windchill tonight here in St.John's. Normal temps at this time of year are between -1C and +1C.

TPBM likes to ice skate on frozen ponds ..................... in February.


----------



## javaqueen

false - haven't been on skates since I was a child


TPBM is looking forward to summer weather to go swimming


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I don't swim, but I am looking forward to gardening.

TPBM has an organic garden.


----------



## javaqueen

true/false don't really have a garden but I have an apple tree and a few herbs and don't use anything on them but water


----------



## Kazak

So anyway, the next poster has gum on his/her shoe.


----------



## The Doug

True. I am doing my best to grind what's left of it into the carpet under my desk at work.

The poster below hates it when people don't finish thei


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM hates it when people finish your sentences when you are talking in polite conversation.


----------



## Kazak

False, let them do the work.

The next poster is motivated by efficiency.


----------



## The Doug

False. Except when true.

The poster below can has cheeseburger?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I can have a cheeseburger, but I chose not to.

TPBM likes pieces of apple or orange in their lettuce salad.


----------



## johnp

True ... and in cole slaw as well.

TPB enjoys boiled raison cake.


----------



## The Doug

True. I also enjoy boiled raisin cake.

Poster below. Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.


----------



## SINC

False, never touch tea.

TPB enjoys a glass of good dark ale.


----------



## johnp

True ... have been known to enjoy a McEwan's and Boddingtons at times.

TPB enjoys watching box lacrosse.


----------



## javaqueen

false - not into many sports

TPBM is having carrots with their dinner


----------



## KC4

False. I don't carrot all.

The poster below will not be the next poster.


----------



## SINC

OK, I won't.

TPB will be the next poster .


----------



## Dr.G.

True. This is getting very existential. 

TPBM has studied Zen at some point in his/her life.


----------



## kelman

false never studied zen

TPB is sitting in front of the TV as he responds


----------



## javaqueen

yes I am 


TPBM is eating popcorn


----------



## SINC

False. Out of butter. 

TPB will retire earlier than usual tonight to make an early morning meeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just finished grading. I am pooped and it is nearly midnight.

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## Aurora

Right and I am playing with my new iPad.
The PBM is half in the bag as we read this


----------



## Kazak

False. Threw out the bag years ago.

The next poster is bluer than blue.


----------



## SINC

False, happy as a lark. Aren't they blue?

TPB will meet a friend for lunch today.


----------



## javaqueen

True - how did you know 

TPBM would rather go to a live play than the movies


----------



## SINC

False. Haven't had to endure a live play since high school and haven't entered a movie theatre since 1971.

TPB will only need to wear a light jacket today.


----------



## javaqueen

True this morning but............ False - not even a jacket this afternoon

TPBM went to a concert last weekend


----------



## The Doug

False. However I did go to the sofa to fall asleep watching television.

The poster below is considering dropping meat from their diet.


----------



## cap10subtext

Considering but as usual realizing my diet is already limited enough.

The poster below, like myself, had a delicious vegetarian dinner last night.


----------



## SINC

False, meatless meals in the evening are non existent in our home.

TPB just loves a good hot dog, especially from a street vendor.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially in New York City.

TPBM has tried both New York City and Montreal-style bagels.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. From one week to the next I prefer one over the other.

The poster below always tries to "eat like a local" wherever they travel to.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially in other provinces and countries.

TPBM has seen the ruins of both ancient Rome and Greece.


----------



## Kazak

False and false, but there's still time.

The next poster is lying down.


----------



## The Doug

By the time you read this, true.

The poster below loves squash soup.


----------



## johnp

True .... squash, any way!!

TPB loves most any kind of soup, when homemade, and not dumped out of a can!!


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB is watching the snow out the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Watching sleet cover the ice pellets that fell earlier this afternoon.

TPBM likes to ride a bike.


----------



## The Doug

True, and I'm very much looking forward to buying myself a snazzy new one in April.

The poster below does not own any athletic clothing, lycra or otherwise.


----------



## Kazak

Lycra-free since, well, forever.

The next poster thinks everyone is looking at him/her.


----------



## javaqueen

False (I know they are  just kidding )


TPBM has a teddy bear


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am the keeper of the bear ............ my son's teddy bear that I am to hold on for him until he has children of his own.

TPBM still has a toy from their childhood.


----------



## kelman

false, wish I had though

TPB has a collection of antiques


----------



## Kazak

Assuming you mean objects and not friends, false.

The next poster has a busy social calendar.


----------



## KC4

True, But I'd rather have a precociously busy salamander. 

The next to post is the host with the most.


----------



## Kazak

False. BYOE (everything)

The next poster is the previous poster.


----------



## KC4

FALSE! 
I am the Imposter! 

The poster below is incognito.


----------



## Kazak

False. I'm in Langley.

The next poster will share his/her favourite joke.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ................ and the punchline is "He had a hat!!!" :lmao::lmao::lmao:

TPBM remembers Uncle Miltie telling that joke.


----------



## SINC

True, I do indeed.

TPB loves peameal bacon.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, on a fresh bun from St. Lawrence market.

K now i'm hungry.

The poster below knows what it's like to survive off wasa crackers, oatmeal, and boil-a-bag dinnners for two weeks.


----------



## javaqueen

not necessarily that food but TRUE living off of much is not easy

TPBM likes their steak medium rare


----------



## Kazak

Not a steak fan.

The next poster is having a good 2012 so far.


----------



## johnp

True (health) & False (taxes)

TPB likes couscous, and often enjoys it instead of pasta and/or potatoes.


----------



## The Doug

True. 

The poster below likes quinoa.


----------



## KC4

True, but I always feel I'm saying some celebrity's name when I pronounce it. 

The poster below knows the correct pronunciation for quinoa.


----------



## SINC

True, it's 'keen wah'.

TPB has no idea what we're discussing as they have never eaten it.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I know how to pronounce it, cook it and love eating it (compliments of my wife).

TPBM learns something new each day from their wife/husband/significant other.


----------



## johnp

True.

TPB enjoys a "fatty & hearty" meal of home-cooked pigs feet once in a while.


----------



## javaqueen

False - watching my weight

TPBM loves mushroom risotto


----------



## SINC

False, there are much better things in life. 

TPB needs a tune-up on their vehicle, but keeps putting it off.


----------



## kelman

true and an oil change too

TPB is ready to put on their summer tires


----------



## SINC

False, all seasons on the 4 x 4.

TPB is going to buy a newer vehicle this year.


----------



## kelman

false just bought a 2011 last year and no cash now

TPB is tired of driving a beater


----------



## SINC

False, never owned a beater in 50 years.

TPB has never owned a beater either.


----------



## Kazak

False. For one car, I had to keep a 4L jug of water with me at all times.

The next poster is bilaterally asymmetric.


----------



## tilt

False. I am asymmetrically bilateral.

TPBM was never part of a rock band called "Frustrations Amalgamated" like the current poster was.


----------



## kelman

True, I wanted it to be called 'Running with Scissors' with our first hit single 'Coughing up Hairballs!'

TPB is musically inclined


----------



## SINC

False, although I can play iTunes well.

TPB will watch the PGA Tour on TV today.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, no TV but i'll bet a doughnut my dad is.

The poster below likes to golf (even if they don't enjoy watching it on TV).


----------



## The Doug

False. Golf does not interest me at all whether in person or televised.

The poster below can't stand not-quite-ripe bananas.


----------



## Kazak

Actually, I like them that way.

The next poster was reminded of the Supertramp song "Rudy" by The Doug's phrase, "not-quite-ripe."


----------



## javaqueen

False

TPBM has been to a Rush concert


----------



## tilt

False, never liked their music or that guy's voice!

TPBM follows Formula One.

Cheers


----------



## KC4

I tried to once, but they made me get my little Honda off the track. 

The next poster has an unusual animal as a pet.


----------



## javaqueen

False, I just have 4 cats - but they are all very unique in their personalities 

TPBM has tried out for a talent show at some point


----------



## SINC

Not bloody likely.

TPB quit smoking some time ago.


----------



## javaqueen

true - been 16 years now 


TPBM likes to go to the gym to workout


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Mostly cardio.

TPBM actually enjoys working out at home or at a gym.


----------



## Kazak

I don't remember.

The next poster knows about unrequited love from personal experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true. "Of all sad word of tongue or pen, the saddest are these ......... it might have been."

TPBM is in love now, however.


----------



## SINC

True, and for a long time too.

TPB has a favourite auntie.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... at least I did way back when (years after she had died my mother told me that she had served as a nurse for the Abe Lincoln Brigade in the Spanish Civil War).

TPBM is, or wanted to be, either a nurse or a doctor.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below is into yoga.


----------



## KC4

True. In fact, I'm soon to be off to a 1.5 hour practice. Namasté.

The next poster can stand on his or her head.


----------



## Kazak

Only by accident.

The next poster is standing on his or her head.


----------



## The Doug

False. I am sitting on my bum.

The poster below is feelin' groovy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Always, man ............. well, almost always.

TPBM still uses the terms "groovy", "cool" and/or "stay loose" and "take it slow". (full disclosure, I still use these terms daily)


----------



## The Doug

True but I also try to use the latest and greatest on a regular basis, nahmsayin?

The poster below is not bothered by their daltonism.


----------



## johnp

Do not have the condition ... is that a True or False to the statement?

TPB was outside today looking for leaf and flower growth ... checking for how much spring is actually "springing".


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but did see some ice pans near the St.John's Harbor and the ice flows off-shore.

TPBM has seen a real ice berg.


----------



## johnp

True ..... and have had ice berg ice in drinks as well. Great for drinks on the rocks!!

TPB still uses a landline phone, and hasn't changed their phone number in many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I don't own a cell phone and really don't need one.

TPBM is enjoying reading the news (from any source or site) on an iPad or an iPad2.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Some things are better on an iPad, but i find the news apps not actually any better. The screen real estate is just filled with ads.

The poster below is sick of ads.


----------



## The Doug

True. I am also sick of clicking on them accidentally.

The poster below will buy something special tomorrow 'cause gosh darn it, they deserve it.


----------



## KC4

Hope so Doug...on both accounts. We've just put in an offer for a house.

The poster below is also on a search for a new home.


----------



## javaqueen

False - doing renovations to make this one feel more like mine 


TPBM will be updating something in their home this spring


----------



## Kazak

More than something.

The next poster enjoyed wonderful spring weather today.


----------



## javaqueen

True....sun was shining and the birds were singing 


TPBM enjoys crime shows on tv


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I did like Hill Street Blues ..........

TPBM misses truly live TV (other than sports, news items and SNL) .............. live TV as in the Golden Age of TV.


----------



## SINC

True, those were the days.

TPB has a piece of furniture that belonged to their parents.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. One chair that I knew as a boy is now here in my house .......... and now an afternoon bed for one of our dogs.

TPBM allows a pet to sleep on some piece of furniture in their home.


----------



## johnp

No pet to do so now, but definitely True when we each had dogs and cats in our lives.

TPB has several aquaria, and spends many minutes of each day enjoying the happenings in each.


----------



## Kazak

False, I found fish too easy to accidentally float.

The next poster is also guilty of involuntary petslaughter.


----------



## SINC

True. Never, ever buy a chameleon.

TPB has a sweater with a hole in it.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I don't usually keep those.

The next poster has, like Ringo, a hole in his/her pocket.


----------



## javaqueen

False, just fixed them 

TPBM had chocolate cake today


----------



## The Doug

False (makes mental note for tomorrow).

The poster below has stayed up past their normal bedtime playing with a new toy.


----------



## SINC

True, but no new toy. Since I get up between 3:00 and 4:00 a.m. daily to put up my web site, I am normally in bed by now.

TPB is wondering why the hell anyone gets up between 3:00 and 4:00 a.m. daily for any reason.


----------



## Kazak

False, from what you've said around here, we know why you're up so early.

The next poster likes lots of black pepper.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but depending upon the food it is placed upon.

TPBM loves pizza.


----------



## SINC

True/False, I can take it or leave it.

TPB recently bought a new sound system.


----------



## javaqueen

False, haven't bought one in a while


TPBM is having oatmeal for breakfast


----------



## SINC

True, I did.

TPB never eats oatmeal.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since I love hot oatmeal on a cold morning.

TPBM prefers cold temps to very hot temps (think -35C and +35C)


----------



## Kazak

It's not the heat; it's the humidity.

The next poster needs new shoes.


----------



## javaqueen

False - don't need new shoes, however I like new shoes 

TPBM is re-arranging their living room


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I am going to vacuum the living room.

TPBM is allergic to cat and/or dog hair/dander.


----------



## johnp

False ... thank goodness never had that problem.

TPBM uses a pressure cooker to prepare stocks (for soups, casseroles, and etc.).


----------



## javaqueen

False, I don't have a pressure cooker yet  

TPBM had a build a bear given to them


----------



## johnp

True ... "Hi, my name is Lisa, love you Granny" (for she, I got a frog!!)

Like me, TPBM is thinking of making his/her own yogurt.


----------



## Kazak

Not on purpose.

The next poster will be growing a playoff beard this year.


----------



## KC4

I sincerely hope not. 

TPB thinks all men are equal before fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I do feel that all people are equal before fish.

TPBM has recited Lincoln's "Gettysburg Address".


----------



## Kazak

False, unless it was one of those infinite-monkeys-at-infinite-typewriters sleep-speaking things.

The next poster also talks in his/her sleep.


----------



## johnp

True ... I'm told, but just 'babble', no significant speeches!! 

TPBM is currently enjoying a new book by a Canadian author.


----------



## Kazak

Canadian author: true. New: false. Reading another excellent short story collection by Alice Munro.

The next poster agrees that "excellent short story collection by Alice Munro" is redundant.


----------



## javaqueen

True


TPBM likes to go dancing with their spouse/significant other


----------



## SINC

True, back when. Knee and hip issues now prevent such pleasures.

TPB cannot imagine growing old.


----------



## Kazak

False. What was the question?

The next poster actually wears a robe and slippers regularly.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... have them, like wearing them, but usually forget to wear them.

TPBM always sleeps on one particular spot/side on the bed each night.


----------



## SINC

True. The right side.

TPB has an event they would like to skip today, but can't.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but it is tomorrow and not today (a two hour meeting).

TPBM hates to go to useless meetings.


----------



## KC4

True, and that would mean most of them. 

The next poster sings in the shower (or the rain).


----------



## SINC

Nope, false, can't sing.

TPB once had a flat on a freeway.


----------



## Kazak

Well, in the British sense, that would be noisy and dangerous. Assuming you mean a flat tire, I actually can't remember if any of them were on the freeway or not.

The next poster says "couch," not "chesterfield" or "sofa."


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM allows their dog or cat on their "couch", "chesterfield" or "sofa."


----------



## SINC

Almost true, he's allowed on the 'love seat'.

TPB has a favourite recliner that no one else in the home uses.


----------



## johnp

False ... but have been there/done that.

TPBM has a two or more recliners setup to enjoy movie viewing.


----------



## Kazak

False, don't watch enough movies, or sit in front of the TV enough to justify the cost.

The next poster senses that his/her role in society is changing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. My profession is the training of teachers who are either pre or in-sevice. Sadly, the role of an academic these days has gone past effective teaching, past even "publish or perish" and into grant writing and receiving grants. Thus, my role as a university teacher is changing.

TPBM has more than one college or university degree.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM remembers when researching a subject meant spending many hours in librairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true.

TPBM still has their first calculator they bought.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I do have the first scientific calculator I bought (1980), including the case and manual.

The next poster still possesses a body part that was removed years ago (probably a tooth, but there are other possibilities).


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB has never had a surgical procedure.


----------



## javaqueen

False


TPBM has a dentist appointment today


----------



## SINC

False, thankfully.

TPB will pay at least one bill today.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, thankfully.

The poster below knows someone who is expecting.


----------



## johnp

False (if re: a baby) 

TPBM has to renew his/her passport this year.


----------



## SINC

False, not until 2014.

TPB doesn't have a passport.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has given up contacts for glasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Only glasses for me since I was 8 years old.

TPBM has never worn glasses (lucky you).


----------



## KC4

False. I seem to prefer glasses.

TPB likes to disassemble things.


----------



## Kazak

True. Demolition is fun, too.

The next poster has put a hole in a wall, on purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, to hang a picture.

TPBM has artwork thoughout their home.


----------



## javaqueen

True if you consider prints and not actual paintings  

TPBM has more than one pet


----------



## The Doug

True. Three cats.

The poster below has more than one sibling.


----------



## javaqueen

true, a sister and a brother

TPBM enjoys watching crime shows


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster could live comfortably without a TV.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Can and do.

The poster below prefers projectors to TVs.


----------



## javaqueen

true for watching movies and we use to have one that we used for watching tv too  


TPBM would rather read a book than watch tv


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A good book is like a good friend.

TPBM still has a book that they read/used in school (K-12). Full disclosure -- I still have my copy of "Dick and Jane" from grade one.


----------



## javaqueen

False to hard copy, true to electronic copy (long story) I have an electronic copy of "Emma" by Jane Austin 

TPBM reads paper as well as electronic books


----------



## SINC

True, more paper than electronic.

TPB intends to sort and label those family photos their parents left them. Soon too.


----------



## javaqueen

False, already done  

TPBM looks through the old family pictures at least once a year or more


----------



## Kazak

True, as I am gradually scanning them.

The next poster has storage issues in his/her house.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ and now there is no place for my car in my garage.

TPBM has more than one pet living in their home to help make it even smaller for human habitation.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB yearns for the good old days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Life was simplier back then.

TPBM remembers black and white TV with live TV shows ................... and the rabbit ears for the TV.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I had to find a reason to stay up past my bedtime to watch.

The next poster is most productive in the morning.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> Very true. Life was simplier back then.
> 
> TPBM remembers black and white TV with live TV shows ................... and the rabbit ears for the TV.



Yes, I remember fondly watching the Beatles on Live Black and White T.V. as a child,
Although at that age I much preferred watching the very first episodes of Batman.

The poster below me thinks that photography should stay with film,
It'd be a shame to lose such a wonderful technology to digital.


----------



## javaqueen

Kazak said:


> True, but I had to find a reason to stay up past my bedtime to watch.
> 
> The next poster is most productive in the morning.





Lawrence said:


> Yes, I remember fondly watching the Beatles on Live Black and White T.V. as a child,
> Although at that age I much preferred watching the very first episodes of Batman.
> 
> The poster below me thinks that photography should stay with film,
> It'd be a shame to lose such a wonderful technology to digital.


true I am most productive in the morning
And I also love looking at photography in film not so much in digital

TPBM has seen the live performance of Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Kazak

True, but not by choice.

The next poster is bundled up against the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have been outside shoveling about 20cm of snow, with much more to come, in winds gusting over 75km/h.

TPBM likes to walk in dense fog.


----------



## SINC

False. Dense fog only happens here rarely.

TPB has an April Fools prank all lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never been into pranks, whether on April 1st or any other day.

The poster below has a bad back.


----------



## SINC

True, but how I wish I didn't. 

TPB has a knee that occasionally locks.


----------



## johnp

False .... had the broken cartilage removed.

TPBM has felt a gout 'attack'.


----------



## javaqueen

False 

TPBM had tonsillitis as a child


----------



## Kazak

Think so, but I've still got 'em.

The next poster still has his/her appendix.


----------



## johnp

True (and its now quite senior!!)

TPBM (like my brother) lost his/her appendix as a teenager.


----------



## SINC

False, lost my tonsils though.

TPB owns more than three neckties.


----------



## johnp

False ... maybe one, if I could ever locate where it's hidden!!

TPBM has not bought a new suit (matching jacket and pants) since high school graduation.


----------



## KC4

False. Suits were my "uniform" for years. 

The next poster has been on a poster.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. When I won an award here at Memorial University.

TPBM has won an award recently.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I have given some out.

The poster below will have scrambled eggs & hash browns for breakfast today.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, can't eat eggs.

The poster below has already been April fooled.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Mother Nature gave us our April Fools joke early with nearly 45cm of snow from Friday evening to early Sunday morning.

TPBM does NOT do April Fools jokes on anyone.


----------



## SINC

True. Never have.

TPB is patiently waiting for the Masters golf tourney next weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

False, as a spectator I find golf almost as entertaining as poker or soccer.

TPB understands the tax code.


----------



## Kazak

Ha! Way false.

The next poster is glad March is over.


----------



## SINC

True, he is.

TPB has company arriving this afternoon.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, thank goodness. Today is for chilling.

The poster below wants ham for dinner.


----------



## johnp

False ... had it the last two nights (it's perogies and chicken drumsticks tonight).

TPBM likes perogies as much as we do!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Never even knew what they were until I came here to NL.

TPBM can actually make home-made perogies.


----------



## johnp

False for me, but very True for she, and can she ever!! (store-bought cheemios tonight though)

TPBM has a new book he/she is anxious to open and start this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Steve Jobs' biography.

TPBM has acutally met, or been in the same room as Steve Jobs.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has met or been in the same room as me.


----------



## johnp

False (I think!!)

TPBM lives in greater Vancouver, but seldom goes to Vancouver.


----------



## javaqueen

False

TPBM eats mexican food (not only tacos)


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB is travelling for work this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Work from home.

TPBM is a telecommuter.


----------



## cap10subtext

True 50% of the time.

The poster below has plans for Easter that don't involve eating chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am not much of a chocolate eater anyway. We are combining a Passover Sedar with an Easter Sunday meal. Should be interesting.

TPBM has been to a Jewish Passover Sedar.


----------



## johnp

False .... just missed the opportunity during one of our Puerto Vallarta stays - but will never forget a Bar Mitzvah I attended here (though many years ago now).

TPBM intends to prepare "anything" other than turkey for their Easter meal this year.


----------



## SINC

False. It wouldn't be Easter without turkey and I love turkey. 

TPB is also having turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... I think. I want a turkey and my wife wants to make lamb. With 10 people coming over on Easter Sunday, we shall see.

TPBM likes to place chocolate Easter eggs for their children.


----------



## Kazak

False, kids are too old now.

The next poster has ambitious plans for the four-day weekend.


----------



## johnp

True ... ambitious for us "youngsters"... dim sum 'for three' on Saturday, Easter dinner 'for two' on Sunday (or maybe Monday).

TPBM really does have ambiitious plans for the 'long' weekend.


----------



## cap10subtext

Yup flying to St.John's to visit the wife and driving around the rock.

The poster below hates driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. but I do hate driving across Newfoundland from St.John's to Port aux Basques or vice versa. Mile upon mile upon mile upon kilometer upon kilometer upon kilometer of the TCH highway ............ and lots of trees.

TPBM knows what I am talking about re driving in Newfoundland.


----------



## johnp

True ... been there, done that ... and thankfully, missed hitting a few moose too!!

TPBM has driven the Alaska Highway.


----------



## KC4

True, but only a small part of it. 

The next poster has ridden in a helicopter.


----------



## SINC

True, many times.

TPB is afraid of flying.


----------



## johnp

False ... a great many flights over the years, from small props, seaplanes, helicopters, to jumbo jets.

TPBM has also enjoyed a plane landing in the sea or a lake.


----------



## Kazak

True, but never from inside the plane.

The next poster has spent the night on a train.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and on the Orient Express in Europe.

TPBM has been to Vienna.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I have listened to it.

The poster below is always complimented by their dentist on their perfect teeth.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has lived and worked in the Canadian Arctic.


----------



## javaqueen

False

TPBM has been to Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM has lived in one of the 13 states of the old Southern Confederacy.


----------



## johnp

False (only one of the much more recent, western States - Alaska)

TPBM has done a BC-Alaska cruise, or better yet, has travelled and seen the same area via a smaller, fishing boat, or the like.


----------



## The Doug

False but an Alaskan cruise is on my bucket list.

The poster below owns a fine collection of bumbershoots.


----------



## johnp

False ... the one I have still works, despite how it looks!!

TPBM likes hats .. and especially enjoys his/her Tilley.


----------



## KC4

True - I frequently wear them....but I don't have a Tilley, yet.

The next poster likes wearing crazy socks.


----------



## Kazak

First I have to catch them.

The next poster has no middle name.


----------



## SINC

False, but my grandfather didn't and his only name is my middle name.

TPB has a cousin they have never met in person.


----------



## javaqueen

True/False - I have a sister that I have never met, so therefore don't really know if I have any cousins out there 

TPBM attends every family reunion scheduled


----------



## SINC

Sadly, true. Too many now to count.

TPB values time spent alone.


----------



## KC4

Absolutely true. Sometimes I can be such an entertaining conversationalist. 

The next poster does not like chewing gum.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I used to love it, now it sticks to my dental work and drives me insane.

The poster below is feeling old today.


----------



## Kazak

Only on the outside.

The next poster is comfortable with paradox.


----------



## The Doug

True. I am also comfortable with parachute, parade, parakeet, paramount, and parasol... oh the list goes on! Not so comfortable with parasympathomimetic though.

The poster below is taller than the national average.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

Sadly, like myself, TPBM is heavier than he/she should be for their height.


----------



## SINC

True, at 5'11'' I am currently at 196 lbs, down from 216 and slowly losing about 4 lbs/month.

TPB has the other problem and wishes they could gain a few pounds.


----------



## KC4

No way. At 5'4" and ~150 lbs, my BMI is almost 26, putting me in the "overweight" category.
I've got to cut down on those dark matter brownies. 

The next poster cannot leave a tray of brownies unattended for long.


----------



## javaqueen

True - so I don't make them often but when I do, please don't get in my way you might get hurt.


TPBM loves to bake their own cookies and cakes


----------



## Kazak

False, but I make mean muffins.

The next poster is disturbed by the notion of KC4's "dark matter brownies."


----------



## The Doug

True. Eat just one, and gain thousands of pounds.

The poster below will get a haircut today.


----------



## KC4

False. I just got one yesterday. Again today would be such a buzz. 

The next poster is dangerously attracted to brush cuts.


----------



## SINC

True, had one for many years.

TPB likes women with long hair.


----------



## johnp

True

TPB gets his/her hair cut at what I call a "barber shop".


----------



## javaqueen

False - hair dresser all the way 


TPBM does the daily crossword puzzle


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## johnp

False ... seldom see/read a newspaper.

TPBM enjoys doing jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## Kazak

True, we're working on a 12,000 piece one now.

The next poster adds "in bed" at the end of his/her fortune cookie fortune.


----------



## SINC

False, but thanks for the tip! 

TPB doesn't like Chinese food.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Love to eat and cook food from various parts of China.

TPBM is able to speak a bit of Chinese.


----------



## Kazak

False.

(SINC, the "in bed" thing has been around for a long time. Last time we had Chinese food, my 18-year-old son got one that read, "You will soon receive compliments on your style . . . [in bed]." It makes the fortunes much more fun.)

The next poster is a compulsive picture straightener.


----------



## cap10subtext

My first thought was no, but the more I think about it, yes, I straighten every picture I see.

The poster below is addicted to Cadbury creme eggs.


----------



## javaqueen

True/False - wish that I could still eat them  


TPBM is making dinner for the family over Easter


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my wife has invited over two other families who all have family in AB/SK and MB, so we will be sort of a family.

TPBM likes lamb over Passover/Easter.


----------



## SINC

False, I detest lamb.

TPB will travel tomorrow to be with family.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. we will be out at a local petting zoo hunting down our lamb for the Passover/Easter meal. :-D

TPBM will actually celebrate both holidays this weekend.

(full disclosure -- having once held a lamb in my arms, I find it difficult to eat lamb. As well, I have never personally killed an animal in my life)


----------



## The Doug

False, I won't be observing either.

The poster below got up at 3:00 a.m. today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost true ............... 6AM my time, 430AM your time.

TPBM is an early riser.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB loves to sleep in on weekends.


----------



## javaqueen

True but it rarely happens


TPBM will be building a new deck this summer


----------



## The Doug

False but I intend to redo the back patio this spring.

Poster below, poster below, will you do the fandango?


----------



## SINC

No on the go.

TPB will use a church key today.


----------



## johnp

False .... but close, will be using a corkscrew.

TPB has a decent bottle (or two) of wine saved for a dinner (or two) this long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but it's only a long weekend for my wife.

TPBM has to work all this weekend.


----------



## johnp

False ... retired (and should have used quotation marks around long). Now if we can just get the daughter away from her work, we'll do a dim sum brunch tomorrow!!

TPBM actually prefers to work, than to 'try' to enjoy some of these "holiday weekends".


----------



## javaqueen

True/False - when working I can focus on my students, when enjoying "holiday weekends" need to deal with family 


TPBM will be cooking a roast beef this weekend


----------



## tilt

Now that's a good idea, so I shall say "true", thanks JK!

TPBM did not work today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Busy day today as many of my students are sending me their finals prior to going to somewhere warmer.

TPBM would like to be sitting on a beach in Cuba right now.


----------



## johnp

True (Cayo Largo - paradise!!)

TPBM is "counting the days" to a trip south to some sun and warmth.


----------



## javaqueen

False, but I can dream can't i??? 


TPBM takes 2 vacations every year


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has been to all 10 provinces and/or all three territories.


----------



## johnp

False ... have 'landed' in 9 of 10 provinces (missing Sask only) .. have stayed/visited areas in 7 of 10 provinces (BC, and ON east), and 1 territory (Yukon).

TPBM has never seen/experienced (the wonders of) Canada's Atlantic provinces.


----------



## eMacMan

True, though I would like to remedy that.

TPB has never been to Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has had his/her nose broken.


----------



## tilt

True - in a motorcycle accident.

TPBM has never been in a motorcycle crash.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Was in one way back in 1967.

TPBM has never gotten a speeding ticket in a motorized vehicle.


----------



## Kazak

False, but two in 33 years is pretty good, I figure.

The next poster knows the significance of July 1, 2017.


----------



## KC4

The 150th anniversary of our constitution and the creation of the modern Canadian Confederation? (Thanks Google!)

The next poster always uses a coaster.


----------



## javaqueen

True at other peoples homes, False at my house

TPBM wanted to be a chef when they were growing up


----------



## Kazak

False, my humble ambition was simply to grow up.

The next poster was a socially-maladjusted teenager.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was just a shy and quiet teen.

TPBM would sooner stick a pencil in their ear ......... all the way in ........... than to relive their teen-age years.


----------



## SINC

False, my teens are a fond memory. Much fun.

TPB is having their big Easter meal today.


----------



## johnp

False (doing a dim sum brunch today, our big dinner will be Sunday or Monday)

TPBM is getting a new Apple 'toy' this weekend.


----------



## kelman

False nothing left to buy, have all I need or want


TPB is going outside to get things done today


----------



## KC4

True, but there are just as many things inside that need doing. 

The next poster knows what this is:


----------



## The Doug

True. I still have a couple in a drawer, even though my 45s are long gone.

The poster is an air guitar virtuoso.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB is cheering for Freddy Couples in The Masters today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... especially since Tom Watson has missed the cut.

TPBM has actually been to the Augusta Country Club and walked around the Masters golf course.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has noticed that the sun now shines in his/her north-facing windows at sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. We don't get much sun this time of year here in St.John's.

TPBM has pets that follow the sun coming through windows all over the house.


----------



## javaqueen

True, cats do like the sun and the heat


TPBM is does their own renovations


----------



## kelman

true and one day I will finish one


TPB is cooking for family for the holiday


----------



## javaqueen

True - and extra dessert too  

TPBM enjoys going for long car drives


----------



## johnp

True & False ... not particularly, but into the planning stages of a driving trip across BC, to Calgary & Drumheller, AB, for late-May.

TPBM is wondering whether the turkey will be thawed in time for tomorrow's dinner!!


----------



## The Doug

False because we aren't having turkey.

The poster below is going out for supper with friends tonight.


----------



## KC4

Well, family, but luckily I am also friends with them. 

The next poster loves to Samba!


----------



## johnp

False .... dance, not a chance!!

TPBM is enjoying the delights of a recently-acquired new pet this weekend.


----------



## SINC

True. His name's "Tom" and we're gonna get close in a couple of hours. 

TPB enjoys a glass of red, not white, with their turkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. red wine but with steak and not turkey.

TPBM likes turkey on non-traditional holidays or just at any time of the year (I know I do)


----------



## johnp

True ... we do too .... our recently-acquired turkey is still in the freezer, and will likely not be thawed and enjoyed until some time in May (or maybe later?). We buy when they are priced 'right' and fix them when in the mood!! For the two of us, one bird provides several meals, and at least one large pot of soup!! 

TPBM enjoys homemade turkey soup as much, and sometimes even more, than the traditional meal.


----------



## javaqueen

True, I can add everything that we had and then some to it  

TPBM hides/hid easter eggs for their children


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and what he did not find, our Old English Sheepdog found.

TPBM has owned a big dog once in their life.


----------



## johnp

True ... his name was 'Skipper' - a Springer Spaniel/Irish Setter cross. I was 5 when he came into our family - my first dog!! Many very fond memories.

TPBM has one or more cats in their 'family'.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... five dachshunds, no cats and no badgers.

TPBM knows what a group of cats is called (I only learned this from watching an episode of "The Big Bang Theory")


----------



## javaqueen

True because I looked it up - a clowder 

TPBM knows what a group of bunnies is called


----------



## SINC

True, a nest.

TPB is fond of a dark ale.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and Quidi Vidi Dark Ale is made right here in St.John's.

TPBM is fond of wine made in either Canada or the US.


----------



## The Doug

True, with some exceptions.

The poster below likes Ovaltine.


----------



## javaqueen

False, I prefer to use real cocoa 


TPBM prefers white wine to red wine


----------



## johnp

False ... but never turn down any wine!!

TPBM is amazed to see sunshine (well, so far, eh!!) on this date.


----------



## Kazak

Yep, amazed is a pretty good word for it.

The next poster has consecutive letters in one of his/her names: ABner, NOrma, MaCDonald.


----------



## The Doug

False.

The poster below was named after a parent.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM goes by just one name, such a Madonna or The Doug.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM seldom uses his/her 'middle' name, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has a last name that is often a first name.


----------



## Ottawaman

False.

TPBM is having something other than Turkey for dinner tonight.


----------



## The Doug

True. A _mechoui_ ham. Yum.

The poster below doesn't know what mechoui means.


----------



## javaqueen

True - but I looked it up 

TPBM likes scalloped potatoes with their ham


----------



## johnp

False .... so false for me!! But she loves them!!!

TPBM is looking forward to getting back to what passes as regular meal fare next week.


----------



## javaqueen

True

TPBM enjoys guacamole


----------



## johnp

True ... especially when it's freshly-made and served to us 'in' Mexico!!

TPBM cooks and enjoys pig's "tootsies" (feet) once in a while.


----------



## The Doug

False, but my parents used to. Uck.

The poster below wants to live a little, be a gypsy, get around...


----------



## Dr.G.

I did for awhile, especially hitch hiking around the US and Europe.

TPBM has seen the Grand Canyon from both rims.


----------



## eMacMan

And from the river. A completely different world.

TPB is writing a letter to the PM in the hopes of giving him their cold.


----------



## javaqueen

False, but something to think about  


TPBM can play the trumpet


----------



## KC4

I don't know. I haven't tried.

The next poster ate waaay too much chocolate today.


----------



## javaqueen

False, but way too much food period  


TPBM is having their Easter dinner tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

False. A fine dinner yesterday.

TPBM cannot, like yours truly, cook a turkey ............... but loves to eat turkey prepared by someone who knows what she/he is doing.


----------



## The Doug

False. I can cook a turkey just fine but I have no taste for it these days and haven't had any since Christmas 2010.

The poster below loves squash and has tried just about every variety.


----------



## SINC

True. Favourite way, cut in half, remove seeds, line with bacon, place on cookie sheet and broil in oven until tender. Yum.

TPB does not like bacon.


----------



## johnp

True (except maybe when I was a kid)

TPBM can prepare a great-tasting meatloaf.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ I am able to prepare it but I am the only one who feels it tastes good. 

TPBM enjoys preparing foods from other countries.


----------



## Kazak

False, the food has usually spoiled by the time it gets to Canada.

The next poster is worried about what happened to The Doug in Christmas 2010.


----------



## javaqueen

True - what happened Doug???


TPBM enjoys spicy food


----------



## johnp

True .... if not too spicy hot.

TPBM enjoys "hot & spicy" Thai food.


----------



## SINC

True for some Thai food, but not the hot and spicy.

TPB has the day off while her/his spouse/s/o is working.


----------



## Kazak

Half-true. My fiancée is working, and I'm not at school, but I'll be marking most of the day, so I'm working, too.

The next poster takes breaks during the work day to check in at ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. A fine way to take a break.

TPBM likes to take "power naps".


----------



## SINC

True, but never often enough.

TPB takes long walks for enjoyment.


----------



## kelman

false, although the need is there

TPB is on holidays this week


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Will take a week in late April/early May before the start of Spring semester.

TPBM is currently going to college or university.


----------



## kelman

false, finished that up years ago too old to return

TPB is retired and loving it


----------



## SINC

True, no argument there.

TPB has re-thought their retirement plan recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. May have to work longer than expected. We shall see.

TPBM has seen an elephant up close.


----------



## SINC

True. Had a free ride on an Indian elephant at the Clyde Beatty Circus when a kid in the 1950s.

TPB has petted a wild cat.


----------



## The Doug

False. 

The poster below loves wasabi.


----------



## johnp

False .... dislike any horseradish.

TPBM enjoys woking.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, to a point. I enjoy my work, and I enjoy working, but there is some types of work I dislike.

TPBM enjoys an evening sunset.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True, to a point. I enjoy my work, and I enjoy working, but there is some types of work I dislike.
> 
> TPBM enjoys an evening sunset.


That was 'woking' Dr.G., not working. But no problem, eh!! 

True ... much-enjoy evening sunsets. Don't get many great ones here, but have enjoyed some very lovely ones in Alaska, and Mexico.

TPBM enjoys morning sunrises, as much or more than evening sunsets.


----------



## The Doug

True. I find morning sunsets terribly depressing.

The poster below uses a wok at work.


----------



## johnp

False ... don't work, but used to 'walk' to work.

TPBM uses public transit to get to his/her workplace.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That was 'woking' Dr.G., not working. But no problem, eh!!
> 
> True ... much-enjoy evening sunsets. Don't get many great ones here, but have enjoyed some very lovely ones in Alaska, and Mexico.
> 
> TPBM enjoys morning sunrises, as much or more than evening sunsets.


Ooops!  I have been working since 620AM, so I did not see "woking", which I love to do. Sorry.

I teach from home, so there is no commute.

TPBM enjoys a casual walk at some time during the day.


----------



## Kazak

A casual frock? Not my style.

Seriously, I would if I made the time for walks, which I should.

The next poster is craving a nap.


----------



## KC4

True, but I must remain alert and ready. 

The next poster retains extreme preparedness.


----------



## johnp

False ... I think? I failed as a boy scout.

TPBM is trying and enjoying some British tv series' via tv or dvd these days.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> False ... I think? I failed as a boy scout.
> 
> TPBM is trying and enjoying some British tv series' via tv or dvd these days.


True. Fawlty Towers.

TPB has followed Coronation Street for many years.


----------



## johnp

False ... have never watched an episode.

TPBM has watched Gavin & Lacey.


----------



## Kazak

Cagney, yes. Gavin, no.

The next poster could live comfortably without a TV.


----------



## SINC

False. Not a chance even.

TPB has one TV channel they can't live without.


----------



## Dr.G.

True -- one Canadian ( CBC ) and one American ( CNN )

TPBM remembers the black and white TV shows they watched as a child ........... even to this day.


----------



## SINC

True, Father Knows Best among them all.

TPB is a fan of Nature shows.


----------



## cap10subtext

True but only certain ones. Love the Blue planet series.

The poster below hates fishing shows.


----------



## KC4

True. Too many bad endings. 


The poster below has read "The Whale" a.k.a. "Moby Dick."


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... twice. Even had a one question midterm on the novel, with a three-word answer expected -- Q-- "What is the first sentence in this novel?" -- A-- "Call me Ishmael."

TPBM is/was a Canadian/English lit major in university.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I have an English minor.

The next poster still surprises him/herself.


----------



## KC4

Indeed. The trick is an extremely short-term memory. 

The next poster is rarely surprised.


----------



## johnp

True (maybe it's because at my age, I have experienced a good many been there/done that moments).

TPBM is often surprised by just waking up from sleep in the morning!!


----------



## The Doug

False, just disappointed as it usually means I have to get up and go to work.

The poster below has offbeat hygiene habits.


----------



## cap10subtext

I'm going to say false, but I'm sure that's entirely relative.

The poster below has found over $100 over their lifetime.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I found a wallet with nearly $200 in it, but returned it to the owner.

TPBM has lost a wallet and had it returned.


----------



## KC4

No, thankfully, I have not lost my wallet, yet. I did however, find a $50 dollar bill on the sidewalk when I was about 7 years old. I naively went to the nearest house and asked them if they had lost it. Of course they had and they were very grateful that I returned it to them. 

The next poster is too trusting.


----------



## cap10subtext

That was once the case. When I was in elementary school, I found $2 (a fortune) and turned it in to the office. The policy was if no one collected it in 1 week it went to the finder. I went back, no one had collected it, but it had somehow "disappeared". (for the record I still return anything I can find if there's any clue whatsoever as to who the owner might be).

The poster below is wondering if they have any shows to catch up on tonight.


----------



## johnp

False ... it's some newly-acquired British tv series' via-dvd stuff for us.

TPB uses their tv more as a monitor, than a source of network tv progrmas.


----------



## SINC

False. Satellite TV in full HD for us.

TPB doesn't have satellite nor cable TV.


----------



## Kazak

False. I have cable, but I don't know why.

The next poster also pays for something he/she doesn't use.


----------



## javaqueen

False, got rid of the land line already  nobody called me on it anyway

TPBM also gets more calls on cell rather than land line


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I don't own a cell phone.

TPBM also does not own a cell phone.


----------



## johnp

True (and never have)

TPB feels light a hearty breakfast this morning.


----------



## SINC

False, in fact I've never felt light a hearty breakfast.

TPB will drive more than 20 km today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... I felt like having a hearty breakfast this morning ........... but chose to have a heart-friendly breakfast instead.

TPBM is conscious of what they eat and the effects that food may have upon his/her body.


----------



## javaqueen

True I am always watching what I eat and the effects that it will have


TPBM doesn't believe in diets, they believe more in a lifestyle change


----------



## KC4

Absolutely. Temporary diets and their benefits are just that: temporary.

The next poster knows what an oranda is (without looking it up).


----------



## SINC

True, it's like a veranda only orange. 

TPB didn't notice the screw up a few posts back.


----------



## javaqueen

False, noticed but kept on going  


TPBM does their own accounting


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... thanks to Turbo Tax, I have gotten my refund back to the penny that I filed.

TPBM would like to learn to play a musical instrument well.


----------



## JCCanuck

True dat! Got a Casio Cerviano Digital Piano for Christmas and finally getting better at it esp reading music.
TPBM would like to go to Europe this summer.


----------



## KC4

False. I will just be returning from Europe in May.

The next poster will be going to the 100th Anniversary of The Calgary Stampede this year!
Yahoo!


----------



## SINC

False, too many folks. Give me the Ponoka Stampede any day.

TPB has never been to a rodeo.


----------



## johnp

False .... have been to a couple of the smaller ones in BC (many moons ago though).

TPB is planning a trip throughout one or two areas of BC this summer.


----------



## The Doug

False. Too many house projects planned this summer and I won't be a-travellin'.

The poster below has lost their mojo.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ but I almost lost my doxie this morning.

TPBM has owned a doxie (either a mini or standard sized doxie)


----------



## javaqueen

False, but I have owned dogs and now I own cats 

TPBM has at least one cat right now?


----------



## cap10subtext

False, I live with two but they are not mine.

The poster below is an inventor at heart.


----------



## javaqueen

False, unless you consider writing music an invention  


TPBM has written poems that they think of as lyrics to songs


----------



## johnp

False ... (only in my dreams!!)

TPB enjoys doing "doodle" art.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... did it as a child and still do it at meetings.

TPBM truly HATES meetings that are senseless.


----------



## Kazak

True, and that applies to most of them.

The next poster marvels at our language, with words such as "mojo" and "doxie" being used within the same structure.


----------



## johnp

True ... and on a personal note, I have marveled and been fascinated by how our language is used throughout various areas of the country.

TPBM has found some pronunciations of his/her English questions when travelling within Canada, have brought some 'curious/odd/funny' replies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............. right here in NL in fact. My New York City accent has flattened out ........ a bit ........ after 35 years here in St.John's, but the way I say "dog", "ball", "talk", "saw", "sauce" and New York still bring smiles to some people who have never heard my accent.

TPBM can tell the difference between a Brooklyn and a Bronx accent.

I hate to admit this, but some of what is in this clip is true. 

The accents of the 5 boroughs of NYC -- a how to by a native -- the real deal! - YouTube


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB can speak more than one language.


----------



## Kazak

uetray.

The next poster has scraped barnacles.


----------



## The Doug

False. However I have scraped shins, knuckles, and more. Never the bottom of the barrel though.

The poster wants more songs about buildings and food.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has caught and prepared an octopus.


----------



## SINC

False and never will. Yuk!

TPB wishes the sun would shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. April is one of the foggiest month of the year with the least amount of sunshine.

TPBM has never experienced a sunburn.


----------



## Kazak

False--hope I don't regret it later.

The next poster remembers when suntan oil was _de rigeur_, not sunscreen.


----------



## johnp

True ... and likely too many hours in and enjoying the sun (especially in the Caribbean) - had some skin cancer diagnosed and treated recently (treatments included surgery) - doctor wasn't too happy to hear of my times at a couple of Club Meds!!

TPBM has also enjoyed a Club Med in the sun & warmth of the Caribbean and/or Mexico.


----------



## The Doug

False. Never been, likely never will.

The poster below remembers when Pringles Newfangled Potato Chips first hit the market.


----------



## johnp

False ... have always disliked their advertising, and avoided their products.

TPBM seldom buys potato chips and other junk foods.


----------



## SINC

True, perhaps two bags a year as a special treat.

TPB makes home made snacks in the oven.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... sweet potato crisps. Yum, yum and good for you.

TPBM takes various vitamins each day.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has one or more "Think Different" posters on his/her wall(s).


----------



## SINC

True, but it reads, 'Everyone has to think about something. I think I'll have another beer.'

TPB has their own personal poster favourite.


----------



## johnp

False ... years ago maybe.

TPBM believes the advertising hype, and pops a pill for just about anything.


----------



## SINC

True, but just one, Coenzyme Q-10 for my heart.

TPB has never taken supplements and remains healthy without them.


----------



## cap10subtext

If only.

The poster below has gotten the knack of swallowing any sized pill.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I need a sip or two of water, but I can do it.

TPBM drinks over a liter of water a day.


----------



## The Doug

True. Water in and um, water out.

Poster below - bedtime!


----------



## Dr.G.

Not yet ........... still too much grading to do.

TPBM has memories of taking finals in college or university.


----------



## cap10subtext

Dear god, please, not before bedtime.

The poster below has some hard choices to make next week...


----------



## SINC

False. Retired. All choices now easy. 

TPB has to buy groceries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ....... already did. Getting groceries at 8AM helps me to avoid the long Saturday line ups at the check out counter.

TPBM likes to get in and out of various stores without having to wait on long line ups at the cash register.


----------



## johnp

True ... that's why I shop early as well - fortunately, the supermarkets near us open at 7am or 8am - I'm an early bird, and find these hours great. But have to wait until 9am or 10am for some of the smaller markets though.

TPBM does most of the shopping and cooking in his/her household.


----------



## javaqueen

True and I love going to farmers markets to get the freshest that is out there  


TPBM uses mostly fresh herbs and spices


----------



## SINC

False, mostly dried.

TPB loves to cook.


----------



## Kazak

False, but cook I must.

The next poster is taking possession of a house today (woot!).


----------



## KC4

False, but I almost bought one last week (until the roof collapsed on the deal). 

(Congrats Kazak!)

The next poster always has the locks changed when they move into a new home.


----------



## SINC

False, I always insist the realtor do that at his/her expense and hand me the new keys.

TPB has never owned a house.


----------



## Kazak

Obviously false (see above).

The next poster wonders where yesterday went.


----------



## johnp

False .... I think?

TPBM currently owns and lives in an apartment, in a condominium complex.


----------



## eMacMan

Been at least 35 years since I did not own my own home.

TPB gathers their own firewood.


----------



## SINC

False. Had one fireplace in one home. Never again. Too messy, too much trouble.

TPB has a wood burning stove.


----------



## cap10subtext

I wish, I love wood burning fireplaces and stoves. My dream is to have a wood fired forno oven some day.

The poster below treated themselves today.


----------



## johnp

True ... to a couple of mandarin-flavoured vodka 'shooters' on the balcony just a few minutes ago.

TPBM is looking forward to watching the Canucks do their thing tonight.


----------



## SINC

False. Until NHL hockey bans fighting and contact, it's a goon's spectator sport.

TPB will watch a nature program tonight.


----------



## The Doug

False. Going to listen to CBC Radio 2 and Vermont Public Radio, then off to bed.

The poster below still hasn't put their winter coat away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. Winter officially ends here in St.John's on May 24th, which is the last day we usually get snow.

TPBM has a snowblower.


----------



## SINC

True, but only had to use it twice all winter.

TPB rarely has to worry about snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ but we rarely have to worry about too much sun .......... 

TPBM has never had a serious sunburn.


----------



## cap10subtext

Oh my goodness, false. I've had sunburns on the back of my legs so bad so bad I couldn't sleep for two days. I still seldom wear shorts if I know I'm going to be outdoors all day.

The poster below gets away with out wearing sunscreen.


----------



## Dr.G.

For some reason, true .......... but I don't sit out in the sun for 10 hours like I did in university.

TPBM failed some courses in high school (I did -- French 3 times and Algebra once).


----------



## SINC

True, once, geo-trig.

TPB has found little need for algebra in their daily life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............. despite what my Algebra teacher promised all of us way back when.

TPBM still has fond memories of "way back when" (whenever that was in his/her life).


----------



## johnp

True (especially the 50's and 60's - so many real life-changing times!!)

TPBM also experienced Fats Domino, Little Richard, and Chuck Berry in-person.


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, too young to be a groupie.

The next poster is itching to write a haiku.


----------



## johnp

False ... but could go for some sushi about now.

TPBM thinks "professional" hockey should still be called a 'sport'.


----------



## SINC

False, the NHL should more properly be called the World Hockey Wrestling and Fighting Entertainment group.

TPB yearns for a big old home-made pot of baked beans.


----------



## Dr.G.

I do now. My wife makes them "western style" and they are good.

TPBM still makes a recipe they learned from his/her mother/grandmother/father/grandfather.


----------



## SINC

True, my mother's baked bean recipe.

TPB wishes they could cook better than they currently do.


----------



## johnp

Not really ... I think we do quite fine for our particular food/eating likes, dislikes, and health requirements (for our ages), and I really do keep the latter in mind when shopping for food, and in its preparation. Will admit it can get a touch un-exciting at times, but we work through such times by trying to vary the cooking methods.

TPB likes to use Asian rice pastas and noodles, instead of the much more common wheat-flour pastas.


----------



## KC4

It depends on what I'm cooking or who I'm cooking for. Some among my friends and family have gluten intolerances and the rice based noodles "pasta muster" as a substitution. 

The next poster frequently shops at an asian or import grocer.


----------



## johnp

True ... and for us locally, that's primarily Chinese, Korean, and East Indian -- sure beats shopping Safeway and Wal-Mart!! 

TPBM shops at a Costco for most of their meat purchases.


----------



## Kazak

Nope, family's too small (for now).

The next poster stayed late at work today.


----------



## The Doug

False. Not today.

The poster below just can't tame that pesky cowlick.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............... have you been speaking to my wife???? She is bugging me to do something about it. I tell here "I'm a child of the 60's" and let it go at that. 

TPBM is also "a child of the 60's" in terms of attitudes and outlooks on Life.

"Reverend" Jim Ignatowski: I went to Woodstock. 
Bobby Wheeler: Oh yeah? You went to Woodstock? 
"Reverend" Jim Ignatowski: Yep, half a million people gathered together in peace and harmony, grooving to Joni and The Who... hey, you know, if I hadn't gone, there would have only been 499,999 people... lucky for them I went.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I'm literally a child of the 60s, but I don't think that counts.

The next poster instantly recognized the name "Reverend" Jim Ignatowski.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Best character on "Taxi"

TPBM has been in a NYC Yellow Cab ............... and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, I even remember one driver who had no idea where Macy's department store was (it was a bigger deal back in 1986 when it was still the worlds largest).

The poster below has had a memorable meal in Manhattan.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ a Broadway Danny Rose at the Carnegie Deli on 7th Avenue at 55th Street in Manhattan. I sat across from David Letterman.

TPBM has been in the audience of a TV show.


----------



## Kazak

Sort of. I once performed on a telethon.

The next poster can see a grommet from where he/she is.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, on my sneaker.

TPBM still uses the term "sneaker" rather than "running shoe".


----------



## johnp

False ... it was always running shoes and fish & chips for me!!!!

TPBM remembers when our fish and chips became fish and fries.


----------



## SINC

True, and a sad day it was. I still order fish and chips.

TPB love chips with salt and vinegar.


----------



## johnp

True ... especially with a good malt vinegar!!

TPB remembers when fish & chips were served at beach concessions, and the like, in paper "boats".


----------



## Kazak

Hmm . . . maybe, but it would have been a long time ago.

(BTW, everyone still calls them "fish and chips" out here.)

The next poster is polite to pushy salespeople in stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since I was brought up to be polite in public, in all instances.

TPBM remembers some of the Life lessons learned when they were a child.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Never attempt to walk on water by putting water wings on your feet. Lesson learned the hard way.

The poster below also learned a valuable life lesson as a child.


----------



## KC4

cap10subtext said:


> True. Never attempt to walk on* walter* by putting water wings on your feet. Lesson learned the hard way.
> 
> The poster below also learned a valuable life lesson as a child.


Poor Walter. 

True. Never attempt to barrel race with real steel barrels. 

The next poster didn't learn a particular valuable lesson until they were an adult.


----------



## johnp

True .... it had something to do with politics and politicians.

TPBM has learned how to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## The Doug

True. 

The poster below once got stuck in a car wash that malfunctioned and shut down while their car was still covered with suds.


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I always assume it'll happen some day.

The poster below finds themselves perplexed by certain rules of grammar no matter how many times they look them up.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true. English syntax is not for the faint of heart.

TPBM has a loving heart.


----------



## KC4

False! Mwuahahahahahaaaaaa....

The next poster loves to pull wings off butterflies.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... how cruel.

TPBM has seen a Monarch Butterfly (alive!!!) up close and just marveled at it's beauty.


----------



## eMacMan

True have a superb photo somewhere in storage.

TPB at times feels strangled by red-tape that is re-enforced with Catch 22 filaments.


----------



## The Doug

False. I don't remember the last time I was caught up in red tape or any of those dang filaments.

The poster below burns incense.


----------



## johnp

False .... but still have a couple of 'burners'.

TPB does not automatically kill an insect when it's found within their home - if able, they usually "catch and release" it to the outside.


----------



## SINC

False. Smack!

TPB is allergic to a bee sting.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM is allergic to plant or tree pollen of some sort.


----------



## johnp

True/False .... experience what I believe are spring "pollen problems", but have never really had such diagnosed.

TPB experiences "hay fever", but where's the 'hay', eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... I am allergic to rag weed, tree pollen, dust, mold ........... and dog dander.

TPBM actually knows what dog dander is in reality.


----------



## cap10subtext

As opposed to virtually?

The poster below is allergic to cAH-choo!!! <(o.o)>


----------



## tilt

False. I have been tested to be NOT allergic to any damned thing in the world, yet I have all the symptoms of allergy! Go figure!

TPB has no problems with the F word - hearing it or using it.

Cheers


----------



## javaqueen

True - not my favourite word


TPBM likes to engage in a stimulating conversation without the use of unnecessary words


----------



## kelman

true especially expletives, not needed

TPB is ready for a special time tonight


----------



## cap10subtext

If by special you mean sitting around watching tv and drinking beer then yes...

The poster below thinks nights to themselves are pretty special when they happen.


----------



## javaqueen

True, but I also enjoy nights with the family 


TPBM is looking forward to a special event happening soon


----------



## KC4

Yep! The teen's graduation in Malta next week.....and best of all, her return home after approximately 9 months! WOOOOOT!

The next poster has been to Malta.


----------



## SINC

True. Many times. Malta, Montana that is, which used to be the parents favourite place to shop down south.

TPB rarely ever visits the USA.


----------



## kelman

True I am hardly ever there for a visit although I am down there regularly taking my father to the Buffalo Airport

TPB is planing a big getaway this year


----------



## The Doug

False. Maybe a couple of itty-bitty ones if planned projects around the house, and the office work schedule, permit.

The poster below uses their iPad so much they have to charge it every day.


----------



## javaqueen

False, but I do use it quite a bit with my students  


TPBM is waiting for the iPad 3


----------



## SINC

False, the iPad 3 was released a couple of months ago.

TPB does not yet have an iPad.


----------



## johnp

False .. have an iPad2.

TPBM has an iPad, but seldom uses it 'at' home.


----------



## KC4

True. The teen has it and she's been away from home for about 9 months. I wonder if it will still be operating when it returns to land?

Congrats on your 1000th post johnp! 

The next poster has 1000 or more ehMac posts or has that as a goal.


----------



## eMacMan

Recently reached 10 times that number. Not sure if that should be viewed with pride or alarm.

TPB is BarBQ-ing pork for dinner,


----------



## Kazak

False, BBQ chicken.

The next poster doesn't own a barbecue.


----------



## Dr T

Kazak said:


> False, BBQ chicken.
> 
> The next poster doesn't own a barbecue.


True. I once ate some corn on the cob done on a barbecue and it was no big deal.

The poster below me is a vegetarian, too.


----------



## javaqueen

False but i do like vegetables 

TPBM likes their steak medium rare


----------



## SINC

False, never eat steak.

TPB can hardly wait for sweet corn season.


----------



## johnp

True ... much-enjoy fresh corn on-the-cob.

(thanks KC4)

TPBM is attending a special musical event this week.


----------



## KC4

True. A Violin concert, in Mdina, Malta.

The next poster has seen the Maltese Falcon.


----------



## SINC

True, was a big fan of Peter Lorre back then.

TPB makes a point of watching classic movies again every once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ........... Casablanca is my all-time favorite.

TPBM does not like black and white movies that have been colorized.


----------



## The Doug

True. The proverbial good thing ruined.

The poster below can't stand eggplant.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> The poster below can't stand eggplant.


True, true, true! YUK!

TPB intends to watch the Alberta election results tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ........... just the early returns.

TPBM is a political junkie (like myself ............ confession is good for the soul).


----------



## cap10subtext

True, sadly. And in this country, politics are anything but good for the soul...

The poster below never thought they'd be so happy to see a Tory majority...


----------



## eMacMan

False would have much preferred a very slim majority or even a WR minority. The Alberta Conservatives deserved a much rougher ride last night.

TPB is looking forward to a road trip in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Going to Nova Scotia on Friday for a week.

TPBM has been to Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

False, but since our oldest son lives their, one day soon.

TPB dislikes flying.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... but I don't like long flights.

TPBM has sailed to Europe on some sort of ship/boat.


----------



## johnp

False .. But have done the BC coast and Gulf of Alaska by fishing boat.

TPBM avoids boats or ships due to sea sickness.


----------



## SINC

True and false. I do avoid them, but don't get seasick.

TPB would like to own a classic vehicle of some kind.


----------



## johnp

False .. have always just looked at vehicles as a means to get from A to B .. 

TPBM talks to his/her car as if it was an animate object.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but I do talk to myself in the car.

TPBM sings in the shower.


----------



## johnp

False. .. But the guy in the (hotel) room next to us did last night!! 

TPBM enjoys whistling while he/she walks.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, while walking my dogs ............ and it drives them crazy.

TPBM sneezes quite loudly (Full Disclosure:  According to my wife, I do)


----------



## Kazak

Oh yeah. I want those irritants out.

The next poster is an inhibited sneezer.


----------



## cap10subtext

Most of the time I'm an uninhibited sneezer, but I do try to be polite.

The poster below is a tremendous sci-fi buff.


----------



## johnp

(Mostly) True ... especially so when younger.

TPBM enjoys listening to opera, and attended at least one live production this season.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, I enjoy listening to opera, but no, I was not able to attend a live performance.

TPBM enjoy listening to classical music played well by trained musicians.


----------



## johnp

True ... on cd, and enjoyed in-person via chamber music concerts when I lived in Halifax .. and on an opera note, we just did Vancouver Opera's production of Aida yesterday evening (only the second time we have ever attended an opera), and it was an experience we will never forget!! The music and singing is still ringing in our ears, and the visuals so prominent in our minds!!

TPBM fondly remembers the 'folk music' of the 60's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true ............. that is my genre of music.

TPBM attended Woodstock (the first and real one)


----------



## Kazak

Nope, I was a tad too young.

The next poster enjoys using words and phrases that are no longer popular, like "tad."


----------



## SINC

Dag nab it, I do. Dang it anyway.

TPB will not use his/her vehicle today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. The places I need to go to today are all within walking distances.

TPBM likes to walk.


----------



## cap10subtext

True! But I don't do it enough.

The poster below wears out shoes fast than most people they know.


----------



## johnp

True ... no car, walk most everywhere.

TPBM loves to cycle (non-motor).


----------



## SINC

False, bad hip.

TPB is cautious when approaching a dog on the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Any dog, even my own five dachshunds, needs to be respected and approached with a degree of caution.

TPBM is a lover of cats.


----------



## johnp

True ... certainly do like cats, and have had several in my life over the years, no exotic breeds though -- 'Binky' was the first, and arrived when I was a toddler - we shared our early years together.

TPBM has often maintained and enjoyed aquaria and/or terraria in their family household.


----------



## Kazak

I am many times guilty of accidental piscicide.

The next poster is having or had a quiet evening by choice.


----------



## SINC

Yep, and it is very nearly at an end. Night.

TPB is a bit of a night owl.


----------



## Kazak

True, when other obligations do not apply.

The next poster pickles.


----------



## johnp

False ... but grew up around some good home pickling.

TPBM makes their own sauerkraut.


----------



## SINC

True, in a 30 gal barrel producing about 60 - 2 litre jars each year shared among five people.

TPB doesn't even like sauerkraut.


----------



## johnp

False .... lady-friend is Ukrainian, and we have such with perogies, and the like quite often. (SINC, I'll bet yours is good!!)

TPBM enjoys making their own wines (either at home, or via one of those 'brew-your-own' places).


----------



## Kazak

False, tee-totaler here.

The next poster usually wakes up several times during the night.


----------



## SINC

True, once for sure.

TPB will do some yard work on this Sunday afternoon.


----------



## javaqueen

False - too much inside work to do today


TPBM had company over last night


----------



## kelman

yep, family

TPB will be going for brunch today


----------



## Kazak

False, haven't been for years (not sure why).

The next poster got wet outside today.


----------



## johnp

False ... a rarity!!

TPBM often tries to recall what the sun looks like.


----------



## Kazak

True, neighbour.

The next poster prefers -our spellings to -or.


----------



## johnp

Very true .... and make a point of using 'our', despite the 'or' spellings so often seen in the mall stores, media, and internet forums.

TPBM knows how to correctly pronounce 'Kenya' and 'Caribbean'.


----------



## Kazak

Hmm. By "correctly," do you mean "your way"?

The next poster can see mountains out the nearest window.


----------



## eMacMan

True

TPB has never seen an ocean.


----------



## johnp

False (living near, and working on one)

TPBM felt winter had possibly returned for another visit today.


----------



## SINC

False, sunny and warm.

TPB loves the open skies of the prairies.


----------



## Kazak

Haven't seen that much of them, but they sure are big.

The next poster has a long list of places to see.


----------



## javaqueen

True, and hoping that in the next few years I can dwindle that number of places down  


TPBM wants to travel around Canada before they travel outside the country


----------



## eMacMan

True but it won't work out that way.

TPB has never been West of the Ontario border.


----------



## javaqueen

False, I have been to Calgary, Alberta back in 2000 


TPBM has traveled outside of Canada more than once


----------



## SINC

True, hundreds of times.

TPB has no desire to travel.


----------



## eMacMan

False, though the same cannot be said of my better half.

TPB is going to eat out tonight.


----------



## javaqueen

False, teaching late again tonight

TPBM has a regular date night with their significant other


----------



## johnp

False ... no more 'regular date nights', but lady-friend and I will doing dinner and the opera tomorrow.

TPBM is looking forward to enjoying summer eve's out in their yards, patios or balconies.


----------



## Kazak

False, too many reminders of all the work that needs to be done.

The next poster's favourite colour is purple.


----------



## SINC

False, it used to be, but I gave up on royal and now favour spoil. Orange.

TPB thinks egg shell paint and brown trim is just fine, thanks.


----------



## javaqueen

False - prefer the egg shell trim and green paint  

TPBM enjoys watching crime shows


----------



## eMacMan

False. Still waiting for the Westerns to make a comeback.

TPB Loves Day Trippin.


----------



## Kazak

False, I've stopped watching TV.

The next poster is repulsed by rust.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. When it's on my car, it's annoying, when it's part of an old weathered structure I find it beautiful.

The poster below me has a strange fascination with something unusual.


----------



## johnp

A measure of True & False, maybe a bit more 'reality' of the former when I was younger!! 

TPBM is considering re-visiting a hobby they once enjoyed when much younger.


----------



## Kazak

True, I started again eight years ago after a 20-year gap.

The next poster is perplexed.


----------



## SINC

True, I was earlier today about my first gen Apple TV. CubaMark 'unperplexed' me though. 

TPB has never owned an Apple TV.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below is confident that they'll never own a TV or purchase cable again.


----------



## SINC

False. I love HDTV and can't get it without satellite or cable.

TPB will be raking the yard today.


----------



## javaqueen

False, yard is already raked


TPBM will be working out at some point today


----------



## Kazak

Not in a formal sense, though I will certainly be lifting heavy objects.

The next poster would not be recognized by his/her 18-year-old self.


----------



## johnp

True ... ouch, memories of my high school grad photo!!

TPBM has a "Mother's Day" surprise planned for his/her Mother next Sunday.


----------



## SINC

False, she died in 1981.

TPB doesn't like family gatherings.


----------



## javaqueen

True


TPBM is doing a home renovation this summer


----------



## Kazak

True, and every summer.

The next poster owns a puka shell necklace.


----------



## johnp

False ... but have enjoyed collecting and eating several species of north Pacific Ocean snails.

TPBM has captured and prepared a live octopus.


----------



## Kazak

False and false.

The next poster drives very carefully when being followed by a police car.


----------



## javaqueen

True, but I drive carefully anyway


TPBM only uses the left hand lane for passing


----------



## Dr.G.

True ................ I still remember my Young Drivers of Canada training.

TPBM is a YDoC graduate as well.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. AMA/CAA defensive driving.

The poster below hates seeing people driving while talking on a cell phone.


----------



## Kazak

True. Makes me nervous.

The next poster enjoys saying "waffle" aloud.


----------



## SINC

False, I would rather consume one than talk about it.

TPB has more black socks than any other colour.


----------



## Sonal

True. I'm not sure that I have any other colour.

TPB is drinking a coffee right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. how did you know????

TPBM likes to drink herbal tea in the evening.


----------



## johnp

False ... but do drink more tea than coffee.

TPBM likes cole slaw with cut fruits (like apple, orange, banana, and etc.) in it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ........... especially when I make it myself.

TPBM likes to grow their own veggies.


----------



## Sonal

False. I do love other people's homegrown veggies though.

TPBM loves the smell of lilacs early in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

TPBM has read Walt Whitman's "When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom’d "

"When lilacs last in the door-yard bloom’d,
And the great star early droop’d in the western sky in the night,
I mourn’d—and yet shall mourn with ever-returning spring."


----------



## johnp

False ... but do like lilacs, and their fragrances -- had them in front- and back-yards when growing up.

TPBM is enjoying the multi-colours of blooming rhododenrons at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too false. But a few dandilions are up to give us a bit of yellow.

TPBM is a natural weeder (he/she does it by hand with no chemicals).


----------



## johnp

True ... well was, when I had a garden and lawn to tend. Course, my neighbours didn't always like some of the plants I liked and let live - they called them weeds, and seemed quite annoyed that I let them grow and flourish!!  Fond memories from NL west coast!!

TPBM does not categorize plants as "weeds" as easily as most others.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

TPBM has a push-lawnmower, powered by a person's ability to push it around the garden.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I'd give one a try.

The next poster worked hard today.


----------



## KC4

False. I have just awoken to the sound of the calls to prayer traveling across the cobbled streets and echoing off the stone walls of old Istanbul. 

The next poster has heard this sound or would like to someday.


----------



## johnp

False to hearing such in person, but true to would like to.

TPBM enjoys couscous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually true, especially the way my wife makes it for us.

TPBM can, unlike me, pronounce "couscous" correctly.


----------



## Kazak

Who knows? These pronunciation posts don't function well in this written environment.

The next poster is currently sporting an adhesive bandage somewhere on his/her person.


----------



## SINC

True, or at least will be by mid day. Blood work requires poking a hole in me this morning.

TPB hates needles.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but I just look away these days.

TPBM can remember getting a polio vaccine in school.


----------



## javaqueen

True/False - I remember getting vaccinations but I don't remember which ones?

TPBM takes vitamins every day


----------



## SINC

Almost true. One. Vitamin D daily.

TPB relies on fresh fruit and veggies for vitamins.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but here in NL, where 80% of our foods are shipped in, it is difficult.

TPBM in an organic gardener/farmer.


----------



## Kazak

I think I'm organic, but I am neither gardener nor farmer.

The next poster is wearing blue.


----------



## javaqueen

True if we count jeans


TPBM has bad spring time allergies


----------



## Dr.G.

True, while I lived in Geogia. However, the things I was allergic to there don't grow here in NL.

TPBM has been to the Okeefenokee Swamp in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## javaqueen

False, I haven't travelled very far in the USA, but I have been to Tennessee, Virginia, New York and I was in Florida once

TPBM would like to travel across Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have been to every province in Canada other than PEI. That is my next goal.

TPBM has been to PEI.


----------



## javaqueen

True, I was there 19 years ago 

TPBM loves seafood


----------



## johnp

Very true.

TPBM has toured the dinosaur museum in Drumheller, AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and the Badlands around that area.

TPBM was actually born in AB.


----------



## johnp

False, but my lady-friend was (Drumheller), and we're heading across BC on a driving trip with daughter soon -- a Calgary/Drumheller visit, and several stays, and much BC viewing in between!!

TPBM has experienced some of the beauty of the Yukon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it is on my Wish List for Canada ............ even before going to see PEI.

TPBM has been to Alaska.


----------



## johnp

True .... worked (for the International Pacific Halibut Commission) and attended the University of Alaska, Fairbanks -- in Petersburg, SE Alaska during the summers of 1961 & 1962 (measuring halibut, and collecting other biological info and fishery statistics; on a trawl survey throughout the Gulf of Alaska between those summers (Kodiak, and areas west and east); atended the Univ. of Alaska, 1966-69.

TPBM has enjoyed some of the sights and food delights of Gaspe, Quebec.


----------



## Kazak

Regrettably false.

The next poster is wearing shoes with a broken lace.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... my Birkenstocks have no laces.

TPBM enjoys wearing Birkenstocks.


----------



## Kazak

I probably would, but I've never owned any.

The next poster will actually be working harder today than yesterday.


----------



## kelman

yep, bad start to the day yesterday, nothing done

TPB is cleaning out the garage today


----------



## SINC

True, started garage number one yesterday and will finish it and begin garage number two today.

TPB doesn't have a garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........ but with the snow blower, 9 snow shovels, two bikes, and a push lawn mower and other gardening tools, there is no room for my car.

TPBM likes to ride a bike just for enjoyment.


----------



## johnp

False ... it's been a very long while since I had one, and it was mostly for work (when I was delivering a daily newspaper).

TPBM has vacationned via biking (non-motorized cycling).


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Went through southern Europe by bike and thumb.

TPBM has hitch hiked over 1000km.


----------



## Kazak

False. 0 km.

The next poster has had a recent celebrity sighting.


----------



## johnp

True .... in downtown Vancouver last week, though the 'celebrity' status could/might be questioned.  

TPBM spotted a new-to-them bird species recently.


----------



## KC4

True, but I don't know what it was. In Istanbul I saw crow like birds that were grey with black wings and tail. 

The next poster had a bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has a dog or cat that they raised from a newborn puppy or kitten (as in this pup or kitten came from a litter you bred and helped to deliver)


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB is having a BBQ for Mom today.


----------



## johnp

False .... daughter is taking her (and I) to dim sum. BBQ slated for grand-daughter's birthday in Calgary next Sunday.

TPBM will be doing a family drive 'in the country' today.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I might be cursing under my breath at those Sunday drivers putting along at 10km/h under the speed limit.

The next poster made breakfast for his/her mom/wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ but I did it on Friday morning, since my wife flew to Ottawa on that afternoon and won't be back home until tomorrow morning.

TPBM likes to cook breakfast.


----------



## johnp

True, but not as much as preparing dinner.

TPBM once had a job as a short-order cook.


----------



## javaqueen

True/False - I was the bartender and did fill in when necessary


TPBM would love to own their own restaurant


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster would like to own his/her own olde tea shoppe.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting idea .......... Ye Olde Tea and Coffee Shoppe --- Most Uncommon Grounds (MUG).

TPBM drinks both tea and coffee during a typical day.


----------



## javaqueen

True on some days, but I do prefer my coffee to tea 

TPBM must have coffee in the morning to get going


----------



## SINC

True, provided it has a shot of Bailey's in it.

TPB has a medical appointment this month.


----------



## KC4

True.

The next poster uses a digital organizer to manage their schedule.


----------



## Kazak

False, I have a perfectly fallible brain for that.

The next poster can see the upside of Mondays.


----------



## tilt

True. Only four more days to the weekend!

TPBM has taken the day off.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB wishes they could have taken the day off.


----------



## Kazak

False, it was a decent enough day.

The next poster has an excellent solution, with a zero percent chance of its being implemented.


----------



## KC4

The voices say so. 


The next poster was shouting into the toaster this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Never yell at appliances and they shall treat you well.

TPBM has broken an arm or leg.


----------



## Kazak

False, nor anything else, except the occasional sweat.

The next poster is an admirer of Tom Stoppard's writing.


----------



## johnp

False ... I guess, had to search the name.

TPBM is hoping to attend a performance within Leonard Cohen's upcoming "Old Ideas North American Tour" later this year.


----------



## SINC

False, no fan of Cohen at all.

TPB enjoys a different genre of music.


----------



## Dr.G.

I like Leonard Cohen, but 60s folkmusic is my favorite genre.

TPBM likes to hear classical music performed live.


----------



## Kazak

Depends on the programme.

The next poster was unprepared by his/her elders for the sometimes odd and disturbing effects of aging.


----------



## SINC

True, I doubt anyone is prepared. (Where the hell did THAT come from?)

TPB is still too young to worry about old age.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ but I am considering retirement in a few years.

TPBM is already retired.


----------



## cap10subtext

Nope just tired.

TPB often sees statements in this thread that are tailor made for them to answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM wanted, at one point in his/her life, to be a tailor .......... or a sailor.


----------



## Kazak

False and false.

The next poster will provide an occupation that rhymes with tailor and sailor.


----------



## johnp

True ... bailor

TPBM has done jury duty at least once.


----------



## SINC

False, called twice, excused due to medical condition both times.

TPB wishes they could serve on a jury.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but everytime I have been called they excused me since I was teaching that semester.

TPBM is a teacher in the public school system (i.e., K-12)


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster can do mirror writing (letters backwards, writing right to left).


----------



## SINC

True. As a journeyman printer during the letterpress era, I was taught to read upside down and backwards without benefit of a mirror.

TPB has no idea what that last post was about.


----------



## javaqueen

False, as a piano teacher I write upside down and backwards at the same time so that my students can read what I am writing

TPBM has always wanted to be a teacher


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... wanted to be an astronaut or an astronomer ............ but became a teacher back in 1970.

TPBM is able to play the piano, a flute or a guitar.


----------



## cap10subtext

True, started teaching myself guitar in Dec '10.

The poster below enjoys the sound of a well played Spanish guitar.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM appreciate the sound of a well played violin.


----------



## SINC

True, provided it's bluegrass or country and not classical.

TPB did not put in a garden yet this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but I have been working at it this past week.

TPBM is an organic gardener.


----------



## Kazak

Have not met an inorganic gardener (though I remember the movie "Silent Running."

The next poster is also a Bruce Dern fan.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

False ... not a 'fan', but will admit to enjoying some of his stuff. 

TPBM is watching and enjoying more and more British tv lately, than what comes from south of our border.


----------



## SINC

True, have always loved vintage Brit TV.

TPB doesn't see the humour in British TV.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I find it uneven. The best stuff is better than anything we have here, but the rest is a big step down from brilliant.

The next poster has to work Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I have to work today and tomorrow as well, so it is no big deal.

TPBM is camping in a tent this weekend.


----------



## javaqueen

False, not a big camping fan but love spending time time in "Porta Backyarda" 

TPBM is doing yard work this weekend to get ready for warmer weather


----------



## Kazak

True, much yard work to be done.

The next poster will consume a carbonated beverage today.


----------



## johnp

False ... red wine, without a 'fizz'.

TPBM enjoys a cold, sparkling wine as a beverage on a warm day.


----------



## SINC

False. Ice cold beer or a gin and tonic on ice. Wine makes my head hurt. 

TPB can tell one wine from another by taste without seeing it poured.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........ but my wife is able to do this. 

TPBM is able to tell one cheese from another (once again, I can't but my wife is able to do this as well).


----------



## SINC

True and False as I sometimes can, but not always.

TPB is having company for a BBQ this afternoon or evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I have been invited by a neighbor to their BBQ.

TPBM is a proficient BBQ chef at home.


----------



## Kazak

Hmm, well, I haven't killed anyone with my cooking yet.

The next poster is wearing an article of clothing he/she has owned for at least ten years.


----------



## johnp

True ... is there a camera in here? (a Stanfield's t-shirt)

TPBM finds it very difficult to part with old clothes that they love, and still do-their-thing for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... "waste not want not".

TPBM has some clothes saved from when they were children.


----------



## johnp

False, but close - I'm still using a touque I bought in 1961 to use at sea in the Gulf of Alaska. It's travelled all over with me - first there, then NL, NB, and NS, and then back here in 1995 (where it's still being worn during winter times when I find it comfy). Have new ones, but just can't 'retire' this one!! 

TPBM is much more 'into' clothes, and loves to keep up wiuth the latest trends and styles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite false ........ my wife keeps telling me how "behind" I am when it comes to fashions.

TPBM actually knows what today's fashion is for men and women. (Full disclosure -- I do not, nor do I care.)


----------



## johnp

False .. I do not, nor do I care .. despite the urgings to change my ways!!

TPBM is lookig forward getting over this so-called 'long weekend', and back to what passes as normal.


----------



## Kazak

False, a three-day weekend suits me fine.

The next poster would be getting wet if he/she were standing outside.


----------



## SINC

False, every weekend since I retired in '01 is the same. Mine to do with as I please. Well, mostly. 

TPB only wishes they could be retired for as long.


----------



## johnp

False ... been retired since 1995 - and have never looked back!!

TPBM has recently taken a pre-retirement planning seminar or course, and is planning to retire 1-3 years from now.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ....... but I am not sure if retirement will be in 2, 3 or 4 years (Memorial University profs no longer have to retire at age 65)

TPBM is into his/her 7th decade on this Earth.


----------



## javaqueen

False still some ways to go 

TPBM still has child/children living at home


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My son has flown the nest to go live and study in TO.

TPBM also has an "empty nest".


----------



## Kazak

False. 5/5 at home right now.

The next poster appreciates silence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ........... especially early in the morning.

TPBM, at times, speaks too loudly in inappropriate places (e.g., a library).


----------



## johnp

False ... I believe.

TPBM is sensitive to the ever-growing noise pollution we must endure living in a city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ..... but coming from New York City, Toronto is fairly quiet .......... and it is very quiet here in St.John's.

TPBM has been to Victoria, BC and Winnipeg, MB and St. John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

False, but two out of three isn't bad.

TPB has yet to see half of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ........... I have yet to see PEI or any of the territories.

TPBM is able to say that they have skied on both water and snow.


----------



## KC4

True. Sometimes using snow skis in both instances.

The next poster has parasailed.


----------



## Kazak

False, I be a cautious one.

The next poster has a good train story.


----------



## johnp

True ... several fond and not so fond memories from many experiences travelling to/from NS/NB, and a couple to/from ON/NB. Not very exciting to others, but they were to me at the time!!

TPBM misses the day of the "day-trains" -- the small, 2-3 car trains that used to provide inexpensive links to so many small communities.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ...... but I miss trains totally, since we no longer have any trains here on the island part of NL. 

TPBM has travelled on trains in Europe.


----------



## Kazak

True, but only briefly.

The next poster's train of thought is easily derailed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.

TPBM is able to stay focused upon a task for hours on end.


----------



## KC4

It depends on what the tas


The next poster needs to catch up on filing.


----------



## Kazak

False. Four more weeks of chaos, then filing.

The next poster can, without Googling, think of a man named Dana.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Dana Andrews, a fine actor in "The Best Years of our Lives".

TPBM has seen "The Best Years of our Lives".


----------



## Kazak

False. I'll put it on the list.

The next poster knows (without checking) how many days are left in the school year.


----------



## KC4

True. -33. 

The next poster knows how many school days there are in a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... and I have been suggesting an increase in the number of school days here in NL for years.

TBPB believes in a year-rouind school year.


----------



## Kazak

Maybe. If enough districts were on different schedules, it would be harder for airlines to jerk teachers around by jacking up prices when we're on vacation.

The next poster got flowers today.


----------



## javaqueen

False, but I can look outside my window and see my roses growing 


TPBM has roses in their garden too


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but tulips are the main flower in our garden .......... dozens of them are in bloom now.

TPBM dreams of gardening while his/her garden is under a layer of snow each winter.


----------



## johnp

False ... no garden. But saw and marvelled at rows upon rows of very neatly cultivated vineyards in south Okanagan, BC over the past couple of days. (and on a side note, got to taste and purchase some fine wines at several wineries we visited)

TPBM has also enjoyed touring (and tasting at) some of Canada's fine wineries.


----------



## Kazak

False, no interest.

The next poster has driven a school bus (not necessarily with students aboard).


----------



## johnp

False ... but rode in one once.

TPBM took a school bus to school each morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ......... walked one city block to my K-6 elementary school, four blocks to my 7-9 junior high school, and 11 blocks to my 10-12 high school.

TPBM has taught in a K-12 public school.


----------



## johnp

False .... but was a lab instructor in many Zoology, and Biology courses throughout my university years.

TPBM took, but disliked Biology in high school, but loved math and physics. (ugh!!!!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

False, loved biology and chemistry, but hated math and physics. Started off my university career in bio-chem ....... but changed routes.

TPBM started college/university in one program, but graduated in a totally different program.


----------



## Kazak

True, inasmuch as I wasn't really in a program when I started.

The next poster is losing weight on purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... at least trying to, along with cardio to help with my heart/lung abilities. We shall see.

TPBM has lost more than 50 pounds intentionally (that is my goal).


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I personally know several people who have.

The poster below is sick to death of the idea of a "social Internet experience" (I'm looking at you, Bing).


----------



## johnp

True .... I think.

TPBM has never been a member of Facebook, or the like.


----------



## kelman

tried it, dumped it.

TPB is a fan of texting


----------



## Dr.G.

False ......... I don't own a cell phone.

TPBM has no need for a cell phone.


----------



## johnp

True ... have never owned, or even used one.

TPBM still uses a answering machine hooked to a landline phone (to accept or not accept incoming phone messages).


----------



## javaqueen

False, don't even have a landline anymore


TPBM rarely checks their messages


----------



## Kazak

False . . . or true. I rarely get messages.

The next poster wore a windbreaker today.


----------



## SINC

Nope, T-shirt and shorts.

TPB has been to Grasslands National Park


----------



## javaqueen

Nope, don't travel much


TPBM prefers staycations to vacations


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially if I have good gardening weather.

TPBM has been to Niagra Falls ............ both in ON and New York State.


----------



## Kazak

False, just the Canadian side.

The next poster is ready to hand the Cup to the Kings.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. While I wanted my NY Rangers to win the Stanley Cup, anything can happen. We shall see.

TPBM has been to an actual Stanley Cup final-round game somewhere in Canada or the US.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## Kazak

True, but not mine.

The next poster has an anniversary coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, in July (17 years married, 35 years in Canada).

TPBM is an immigrant to Canada.


----------



## johnp

False .... but did feel a bit that way when I left BC and 'entered/settled' in Atlantic Canada for the first time!!  

TPBM has never moved and lived 'away' from where they were born.


----------



## KC4

False. I moved too many times in my lifetime....and I'll be moving again in about a month's time. Groan. 


The next poster loves garage sales!


----------



## Kazak

False, they are dangerous.

The next poster owns valuable collectibles he/she has no interest in selling.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, my stamps, coins and my grandfather's pocket watch.

TPBM actually uses a pocket watch each day.


----------



## Kazak

Close. I've been wearing a carabiner watch for several years now.

The next poster doesn't wear a timepiece at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

True when I am at home but I do use a wrist watch when I go to meetings.

TPBM truly HATES meetings.


----------



## johnp

True .... been there done that .... thanks to no more!! 

TPBM doesn't enjoy wearing rings on their fingers.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I am looking forward to wearing one starting later this summer.

The next poster has a colour he/she can't stand.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... the color echartreuse (my wife tells me that it is halfway between yellow and green ............. and would look good in the bedroom). How do you get a "halfway color"???

TPBM is color blind.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB likes a big breakfast every day.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Big breakfasts are a treat for me.

The poster below has a hard time with breakfast.


----------



## Kazak

False, big reason to get up in the morning.

The next poster has a liquid breakfast too often.


----------



## KC4

I dunno. How often is too often to have a protein shake with a coffee chaser, for breakfast? 


The poster below loves the occasional liquid lunch.


----------



## johnp

True .... enjoy breakfast more as 'brunch' ... so lunch often means little more than some liquid refreshment.

TPBM, unlike us, enjoys preparing and doing late-eveing dinners


----------



## SINC

False, I'm in bed by then. 

TPB is tiring of restaurant food.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but we don't eat out much.

TPBM enjoys cooking ethnic foods other than their own ethnicity.


----------



## KC4

TRUE! Especially, Tex-Mex, Chinese, Japanese, Moroccan and Indian. Now I want to learn to cook Turkish dishes. 


The next poster wonders what type of food is the favorite take-out food in China.


----------



## Dr.G.

I do now, KC4.

TPBM has been to China (my father has during WWII, but I have not).


----------



## SINC

False, but I love Chinese food, western style.

TPB wants to do some gardening this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ and will get out there after lunch.

TPBM weeds by hand.


----------



## johnp

False now, no gardens to weed, but definitely true when I did have some.

TPBM has had to turn on their furnace the past few days, to combat some rather chilly spring weather.


----------



## SINC

False, it is never turned off.

TPB could use an ice cream cone this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

False .... a nice mulled wine would be more appropriate!!

TPBM enjoys making and savouring a mulled wine once in a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and people actually like it and ask for it at times not around Christmas time.

TPBM likes Kosher wine (e.g., Manischewitz).


----------



## Kazak

False, teetotaller here.

The next poster can count to ten in three or more languages.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... English, French, Spanish and German.

TPBM speaks a language other than English well ( I don't, so I envy you).


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I can say a number of phrases in many different languages but nothing fluently.

The poster below enjoys learning new languages when they travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially when I was in various European countries.

TPBM has seen the historical ancient ruins of Rome and Athens.


----------



## Kazak

Sadly false.

The next poster has seen the historical ancient ruins of Joan Rivers.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... on 5th Ave. in New York City.

TPBM has walked down 5th Ave and/or Broadway in NYC.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB has unknowingly driven right past Uren, Saskatchewan.


----------



## johnp

False .... but may have flown over it?

TPBM has visited a 'ghost town' in Canada. We dropped into Sandon, BC via a road trip recently - it was a thriving silver mining community in the 1890's ... with many hotels, bordellos, and the like. Wow ... a bit of a creepy experience to see/visit now!!


----------



## Kazak

Don't know if Three Valley Gap counts, but we've been there.

The next poster was born in a town that has since been assimilated into a nearby city.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ...... born and raised in New York City.

TPBM was born in the USA (sounds like a Bruce Springsteen song).

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A. - YouTube


----------



## johnp

False .... but Mother was (Seattle).

TPBM has never lived outside his/her Province of birth.


----------



## SINC

False. three provinces, three residences, three jobs and three children, one in each.

TPB has lived in the same province all their lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ all my life here in Canada. Newfoundland and Labrador .............

TPBM has been to both the island part (Newfoundland) and the mainland part (Labrador) of NL.


----------



## Kazak

Neither, I'm afraid.

The next poster enjoys post-Apocalyptic fiction or movies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true.

TPBM has had a role in a movie (of some sort/genre).


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I get a kick out of the four other people with my name on IMDB sometimes.

The poster below is related to a movie star.


----------



## SINC

False, but I did meet and get to know Hume Cronyn and Jessica Tandy, who were a shareholders in our company in the 70s.

TPB has been on a movie or TV show set.


----------



## johnp

False .... very close to a couple, but never really 'on' one.

TPBM has done bit parts in tv commercial advertisements.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster hates the feel of traditional pencils (though mechanical pencils are fine).


----------



## SINC

False, there's nothing like a gnarly old Dixon HB for doodling.

TPB wishes they could draw.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but I have doodled since grade 3.

TPBM remembers the names of their K-6 teachers.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I usually can't remember why I came downstairs.

The next poster needs a shave.


----------



## SINC

True, that reminds me of a 10:00 a.m. meeting. I had better buzz on and do just that.

TPB has an errand to run after work today.


----------



## Kazak

Run, and done.

The next poster is not cooking dinner tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. already made dinner for my wife.

TPBM does like to cook.


----------



## SINC

False, I love to cook.

TPB had or will have chicken for supper this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found a good chicken recipe ............... so this is true now.

TPBM uses recipes when cooking certain dishes.


----------



## SINC

True, but only in a very few select cases. Most of the time I never use a recipe.


----------



## Kazak

True, I'm not much for experimentation.

The next poster skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since breakfast is an important meal.

TPBM will make their own lunch today.


----------



## SINC

True. Indeed I will.

TPB will not forget to add this line like I did earlier in post #4229.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. now where did I put my car keys?????

TPBM is also very forgetful.


----------



## Kazak

Waterloo, 1815.

The next poster wishes he/she were outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I have a great deal of work to do ............ and respect for your memory, Kazak, re the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 (celebrations are on Monday, the 18th, in Belgium and England). 

TPBM has actually visited Lion's Mound on the battlefield in Waterloo, Belguim.


----------



## SINC

When did Kazak become screature? 

False.

TPB is looking forward to visiting a farmers market soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When did Kazak become screature?
> 
> False.
> 
> TPB is looking forward to visiting a farmers market soon.


Oops ............... memory loss ............ inability to read ............ could be the onset of something ................... At least I remember the name of my son who has been to the top of Lion's Mound.

True ............ but they won't ship Taber corn here.

TPBM has enjoyed the taste of fresh Taber corn ................ in Taber, AB.


----------



## johnp

False (but our local Chilliwack corn is sure good!!)

TPBM has done a good old Maritime corn and mussel boil (they're especially good on PEI).


----------



## Aurora

True.
TPBM has travelled to PEI the old way; By boat.


----------



## Kazak

False, and when I do go, I'll probably drive.

The next poster tries to cross bridges as quickly as possible.


----------



## KC4

Only if they are burning. 


The next poster has an irrational fear of feathered things.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .................. now snakes are another matter.

TPBM has had a pet that was not a dog or a cat.


----------



## SINC

True, a pet crow when I was a kid. It used to follow me to school and sit on the classroom window sill.

TPB will wash their vehicle today.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that I will now .......... so true

TPBM waxes their vehicle by hand.

(a pet crow??? cool!!!)


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster really likes the taste of black pepper.


----------



## SINC

True, provided it is freshly ground by my own hand.

TPB owns an item they know they should throw out, but cannot part with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. the jeans I wore at Woodstock back in '69.

TPBM went to Woodstock as well.


----------



## johnp

False 

TPBM saw Elvis perform in Vancouver at Empire Stadium, August 31, 1957. I actually had two tickets for that concert - gave them to my brother & a neighbour, and went fishing with friends instead!!


----------



## Kazak

False, but I've seen Elvis Costello.

The next poster has worn make-up.


----------



## johnp

False .... but my clothes have at times!! 

TPBM took drama, and used to act in school plays during their high school days.


----------



## Kazak

False, I was a band geek.

The next poster was also a band geek.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM is considered a tech geek.


----------



## johnp

False (strongly so!!)

TPBM used to be, or still is an active 'ham' (amateur radio hobbist).


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I always wanted to be one.

TPBM knows how to spell out his/her name in Morse Code.


----------



## johnp

False for me, but true for my lady -- she used to work at rural/remote railroad stations, and had to use Morse (I just asked her, and she said 'yes', I still can).

TPBM has travelled by rail across Canada (BC to NS, or the the reverse).


----------



## Kazak

False, maybe someday.

The next poster is thinking about letting his/her hair grow for a while.


----------



## SINC

False. Got a buzz cut and threw away my comb when I retired 12 years back.

TPB has never had long hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Grew my hair during the late 60s ........... then got a regular haircut in 1970 when I began teaching.

TPBM has more hair than his father.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM has often sported a beard.


----------



## Kazak

True, but not recently.

The next poster is contemplating an appliance purchase.


----------



## SINC

True, a new 23 cu ft freezer to retire the power hog we bought back in 1977.

TPB does not own a freezer.


----------



## javaqueen

False, I like to make extra food and freeze it for future use


TPBM likes to can produce


----------



## cap10subtext

False. I've never had sufficient produce to justify canning. Not when other option are available.

The poster below has fond memories of a presently seldom if ever made family recipe.


----------



## javaqueen

True, but I am the only one who would eat it anyway

TPBM is not afraid to try 'new and different' foods


----------



## johnp

True ... much-enjoy trying 'new and different' food stuffs. (as long as it doesn't have to contain liver or parsnips, eh!!)

TPBM has and uses a pressure cooker - to take advantage of less expensive and 'tougher' cuts of meats, fowl, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a slow cooker, but I am not sure if this is what you mean by a "pressure cooker".

TPBM has what he/she might consider a high-pressure job (I don't, for which I am grateful)


----------



## johnp

(Dr.G. -- no, a pressure cooker is about the opposite of a slow cooker -- by cooking "under pressure", one can cook many food stuffs in short time, as opposed to long times, with the slow cooker. They're great for making stocks, and cooking really tough stuff, like fowl, pig's feet, hocks, and the like. I really enjoy ours - it's a Swiss-made rig, it cost more than any other kitchen 'accessory' we have, but we have sure enjoyed it, and what it can do!!).

Fasle (to the high pressure job - but daughter sure knows what it's like to have one!!)

TPBM did a whole mess of laundry today, not one of their favourite chores.


----------



## JCCanuck

True. But everyday with two teenagers is laundry day (after 7 pm of course to reduce hydro cost).
TPBM gave up on what to make for dinner today and ordered pizza instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice thought, but false .......... going to BBQ some chicken this evening.

TPBM is a peace with the world just now.


----------



## Kazak

Not yet, but soon.

The next poster can recite the alphabet backwards quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, no ............. I had enough difficult learning them forwards.

TPBM was able to read a bit prior to going to school.


----------



## johnp

True ... for me to start school in September at age 5 (with my 6'th birthday being in December), I had to take a 'test'. Can't remember what I could read (or write) at that time, but I passed, and was allowed into grade one.

TPBM remembers - both fondly and not so fondly - those early days of school.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, except for K. I am able to recall all the names of my grade one to six teachers.

TPBM is in touch with someone from their K-6 days as a child.


----------



## johnp

False ... but close - best friend (grade 7, on) passed away last year.

TPBM is expecting something 'special' via mail or courier this week.


----------



## Kazak

Sort of, Sunday is the deadline for wedding RSVPs.

The next poster will be attending a wedding this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, in two weeks.

TPBM is celebrating a wedding anniversary this summer.


----------



## SINC

False, early fall, October 8, will be 47 years.

TPB cannot imagine being married nearly 50 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> False, early fall, October 8, will be 47 years.
> 
> TPB cannot imagine being married nearly 50 years.


True ........... I would be 97 on my 50th wedding anniversary.

TPBM would like to live to be at least 100.


----------



## Kazak

False, I don't think my brain is built for that kind of longevity.

The next poster bought shoes today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ but I did buy a new toothbrush.

TPBM remembers to brush daily ........... and actually does brush daily.


----------



## SINC

False, not always.

TPB has a cookie jar on their counter.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but it is filled with dog cookies.

TPBM has eaten a dog cookie (aka dog biscuit).


----------



## cap10subtext

False but I got tricked into eating organic cat treats once.

The poster below is trying a new kind of coffee this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, a new type of Nabob organic arabica .......... quiet good.

TPBM does not drink coffee.


----------



## javaqueen

false, with my name coffee is in my blood stream  


TPBM has a child (children) in high school


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... out of high school and finished with university.

TPBM is taking some form of university/college course.


----------



## Sonal

True. Graduate studies in Creative Writing.

TPBM is hot.


----------



## JCCanuck

True! It is 30°C or 36 with humidex in TO
OR False! Only my wife thinks I'm hot (looking).

TPBM is thinking of buying a new MacBook pro soon.


----------



## SINC

False, just bought one in December.

TPB would love some apple pie with vanilla ice cream today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............ my favorite dessert. 

TPBM has a favorite dessert as well.


----------



## Kazak

Chocolate, in just about any form.

The next poster is also a chocoholic.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. I only crave chocolate around Halloween.

TPBM has fond Halloween memories.


----------



## johnp

True .... many, most of which would fall into childhood "pranks" - lots of fun, and always never truly harmful.

TPBM recalls being involved in one Halloween childhood prank when they really had to run for a hiding cover quickly, being chased, hearts beating strongly, and all!!


----------



## Kazak

True. There was no answer at the front door, though people were obviously home. So a group of us went around to the back door. Unfortunately, there was a dog there who chased us, and actually bit me. I still remember getting home after and finding puncture marks in my leg, but no holes in my jeans.

The next poster has also been bitten by a dog that was not his/hers.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... I was bitten by my own dog trying to break up a fight between two of my dogs (this was NOT the thing to do).

TPBM has taken more than two dogs for a walk at the same time (again, not something to do if you have dachshunds).


----------



## johnp

False .... one has always been enough for me. I think my first dog (I was a child at the time) used to take me for the walk most of the time!!  But 'we' sure loved/enjoyed our times together!!

TPBM is planning to surprise their significant other with a taste treat this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False, my SO is working tonight.

The next poster does shift work.


----------



## johnp

False .... but did years ago, when still a student and doing summer jobs at a cannery.

TPBM likes to paint and/or draw as a hobby, to relax during his/her away from work times.


----------



## KC4

True - I've always loved to draw and paint, sometimes on surfaces that aren't intended for such purpose. I have cleaned many a desk top with teacher supervision. 

The next poster can remember something they got into trouble for at school.


----------



## Kazak

True, shutting pint-sized Glen Becker in the tuba case, then standing it up.

The next poster did not enjoy school.


----------



## SINC

False, to this day I can name every single teacher I had for all twelve years.

TPB has to make a trip to the local landfill site soon.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I have made four trips in the last month.

The next poster is celebrating summer by continuing spring cleaning.


----------



## johnp

False ... there's no 'seasonal' pattern to my cleaning.

TPBM, when it comes to house cleaning, likes the motto -- "never do today, what can be put off until tomorrow".


----------



## SINC

False. A little done every day stays on top of things.

TPB has a secret spice rub for their favourite BBQ steak.


----------



## johnp

False ... never bbq. But do have a secret 'sauce' for chicken breasts done 'my' way.

TPBM enjoys making soups -- with ham and (split) pea one of their favourites.


----------



## SINC

True. Very, very true.

TPB likes to watch on TV, but does not play golf themselves.


----------



## Ariell

False -- hate watching golf but true -- I don't play it. Actually grew up surrounded by a golf course but have never played once.

The person below me has a secret list of 'things to do before I die' but has not told anyone about it.


----------



## johnp

False ... I've never had a "bucket list" (in secret or otherwise).

TPBM does have a sort of 'bucket list', and has discussed it with his/her significant other.


----------



## SINC

True. When paramedics found me without heartbeat or pulse after a heart attack in 2000, then used a defibrillator to revive me, I vowed I would do certain things before I left this old world for good. I have done most with my wife and we have a few more to go. I have every intention to finish our list.

TPB has never had a life-threatening medical emergency.


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## Kazak

Difficult to say, since I was only ten.

The next poster cannot say no to pasta.


----------



## SINC

False. Especially to lasagna or spaghetti.

TPB is a meat and potatoes kind of person.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really. I tend to eat more chicken and fish these days.

TPBM likes to have some sort of a salad at least once a day.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, I was under the impression that the flesh of any animal is meat?

False. I have salad perhaps three times a week.

TPB has attended a pro baseball game.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... was able to see my beloved Giants play in New York City, in Atlanta and in San Francisco.

TPBM has taken a ride on the cable cars of SF.


----------



## johnp

True 

TPBM has taken one of the ferries from NL to NS, or the reverse.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I plan to in the future.

The next poster is/was tempted to call in sick today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I work from home, so who would I call anyway???

TPBM knows where the Marine Atlantic Ferry docks in NS and NL (careful, this is a trick question depending upon the season).


----------



## johnp

True .... but I've only taken the Port aux Basques - North Sydney route (and that was in a summer month).

TPBM has taken the ferry from Port Hardy, BC, on Vancouver Island, to Prince Rupert, on the BC mainland.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I'd like to.

The next poster is surprised this thread slipped to page 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ it is a very popular thread.

TPBM has never posted in The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread.


----------



## johnp

False ... just did, for the very first time. 

TPBM has a 'special' breakfast or dinner planned for Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. my classic Canada Day pancakes.

TPBM flies the Canadian flag outside his/her house from dawn until dusk on Canada Day (I do ........... and with pride and gratitude for being a Canadian citizen)


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB does not own a large Canadian flag.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I'm building a large, wooden badger.

The next poster wishes Canada Day wasn't so close to Independence Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. I fly the Candian flag on the 1st of July and the American flag on the 4th. 

TPBM is also a dual citizen of the US and Canada.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below wonders when this thread will suddenly take another 1 year vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM likes to vacation within their community/province.


----------



## SINC

True, there is much more year to see and do in Alberta.

TPB will take a road trip beginning today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ of sorts. My wife and I shall take a drive along the coastline to look for whales.

TPBM has been in a boat and has seen a whale up close.


----------



## johnp

True ... especially when I worked at sea, off the BC coast and in the Gulf of Alaska.

TPBM has flown in a small helicopter.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... had the chance once, but not the courage.

TPBM has an irrational fear of something.


----------



## KC4

True. Lightning. While thunder startles me, lightning terrifies me. I understand why pets quiver and head for under the bed. 

The next poster has recently discovered something they forgot they had.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. a watch that was given to me when I graduated from university way back in 1970.

TPBM was not even born in 1970.


----------



## cap10subtext

True.

The poster below has a little voice that narrates their every movement for about a day or so after they finish a great book.


----------



## Kazak

False, but whatever I'm reading at the time affects my writing (and, presumably, my thinking).

The next poster wouldn't be working today anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I am able to teach outside with my laptop and wifi and a glass of lemonade, under an umbrella.

TPBM will be under an umbrella for part of today, be it for rain or sun.


----------



## johnp

True ... just used mine for a walk, and it was wet when I returned.

TPBM will be in the US over July 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I shall fly the American flag on the 4th from dawn to dusk.

TPBM has seen the Grand Canyon and the sky scrapers of New York City.


----------



## johnp

False .... but have viewed a little of the Grand Canyon via flights to Mexico.

TPBM has tasted iceberg ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, in ice tea and ice vodka ........... and even got some free "bergie bits" myself this spring.

TPBM has seen an iceberg.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. 5 overall last time I toured NL, 2 enormous ones (one at Portugal cove south, the other at grates cove).

The poster below is watching a lot of movies or tv shows over the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. To nice to be indoors.

TPBM likes to camp outdoors in just a tent.


----------



## johnp

True & False ... when much younger, a big 'yes' ... now, not a chance. 

TPBM has camped or stayed (otherwise) "North of 60".


----------



## SINC

True, camped while fishing near Cambridge Bay in the 80s. Mosquito hell as I recall.

TPB prefers a trailer or motor home for 'camping'.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I do enjoy getting up and starting a small fire to get the morning coffee going at daybreak.

TPBM is a person who MUST have a morning cup of coffee ............... or else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazak

Nope, coffee free since 1981.

The next poster is tired of rain.


----------



## SINC

True.
d
TPB is growing a veggie garden for the first time in many years.


----------



## cap10subtext

False, but I have herbs on my window sill.

The poster elbow has been having autocorrect issues lately.


----------



## Kazak

Ture. 

The next poster just finished a good book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost true. I am still reading the autobiograhy of Steve Jobs.

TPBM has actually met Steve Jobs.


----------



## johnp

False .. 

TPBM has often considered wrting a book - a fictional account, but heavily-based on personal experiences.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ entitled "On the Road with Mr. Whistle".

TPBM is a published author of a book, a monograph, an article, etc.


----------



## tilt

Only in my own mind Marc.

TPBM will try to cook something tonight he or she has never tried to before.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. salmon on a cedar plank in the BBQ. I did not do too bad a job of it, I must admit.

TPBM likes to eat outside on hot summer days.


----------



## johnp

False ... 'outside' for us means out on the balcony of our apartment -- it faces west, so directly into the late-afternoon and evening sun -- with no shade, it's not the place to eat when it's hot and sunny!!

TPBM is anticipating 'locally-grown' produce to hit the shelves of the stores where they shop.


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, this is Alberta and such things do not appear for another three weeks at best.

TPB grows their own produce.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have organic peas, beans, lettuce and a dozen tomato plants that are thriving in our sunshine and warmth these days.

TPBM has tried his/her hand at organic gardening.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has gardened out on the balcony, or patio of their apartment or townhouse.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but now I have a regular garden.

TPBM was raised in an apartment house.


----------



## cap10subtext

False.

The poster below loves swinging a hammer too much to live in an apartment.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I cannot drive a nail straight into a piece of wood, so no hammer for me.

TPBM, unlike me, is actually good with jobs around the house when it comes to repairs.


----------



## SINC

True, always have been.

TPB hires people to do handiwork.


----------



## Kazak

Only as a last resort.

The next poster finds stubbornness to sometimes be a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, at times, and in certain situations.

TPBM considers him/herself to be a passive person.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. While I try never to compromise my own values I've always try to diffuse or just steer clear of any situation in which a fight is probable. Pick your favorite version of "the only way to win a fight is not to fight at all".

The poster below knows some form of martial arts.


----------



## johnp

False (though have often thought I should have, for self-confidence building, and etc.)

TPBM has enjoyed palying one or more team sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, intermural basketball and baseball.

TPBM has been to a professional basketball, baseball, football and hockey game.


----------



## SINC

True for all but basketball. I have zero appreciation for that sport. 

TPB on the other hand, loves basketball.


----------



## johnp

False (watched some at the college-level, but never at the professional level)

TPBM has enjoyed watching (maybe even playing) box lacrosse.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, as a defender, but I was no good at stick or cross checking.

TPBM is a pacifist.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has no use for pacifists.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has served honorably in the armed forces of Canada.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has been enjoying (the rather plentiful, and good Mexican and USA) watermelons that have been available this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, sadly.

TPBM has successfully grown a watermelon.


----------



## johnp

False ... no melons, but I can sure remember my Father's prowess at growing squashes, cucumbers, and the like. 

TPBM looks forward to enjoying the local varities of squashes available in the fall.


----------



## SINC

True. Love them sliced in half, seeded, line the interior with bacon and bake in the oven or on the BBQ as a veggie with any meal. Yum.

TPB loves all foods and wonders how folks live without meat.


----------



## Aurora

True. The PBM's favorite meat is prime rib


----------



## johnp

True/False .... prime rib for she, pork tenderloin for me.

TPBM enjoys 'candied' (pan-frried, w/brown sugar) sweet potatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. an American Thanksgiving treat.

TPBM has grown some form of potato.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. But I am a bit of a couch potato as of late.

The poster below is going to share their favourite potato recipe.


----------



## Kazak

Okay:

1. Raise your children without any extracurricular sports activities.
2. Buy a comfy couch.

The next poster has been enjoying fresh strawberries.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. how did you know???

TPBM has grown their own strawberries.


----------



## johnp

True ... well, Father did, many years ago.

TPBM caught tadpoles as a kid, and loved to watch them 'change' into frogs or toads.


----------



## Kazak

True, before they drained the pond below us and put up houses.

The next poster is amazed at or appalled by the changes in the place in which he/she grew up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

TPBM lives within 100km from where he/she was born.


----------



## johnp

True - born, raised, and schooled in Vancouver .. now live next door in Burnaby.

TPBM has not seen his/her hometown in many years, and would love to plan a trip/vacation around a re-visit some time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Not sure when or if that shall be possible. We shall see.

TPBM has been to an Olympics event (either summer or winter games).


----------



## SINC

False, the Olympics or any part of it, hold zero interest for me. It's all about the money now, with true sport lost in the flow of cash.

TPB enjoys pro baseball and has all their life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true. I was brought up a NY Giants fan and remain so to this day.

TPBM remembers Don Larsen's perfect game in the 1956 World Series.


----------



## johnp

True ... but I was a Dodger fan!!

TPBM used to enjoy watching (fast-pitch) local softball games.


----------



## Dr.G.

True for the local games, but baseball and not softball.

TPBM has hit a home run at some time in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

"I played baseball. One year, I hit the home run that won the big game."

"That was the kid on The Courtship Of Eddie's Father."

The next poster watches the movie those lines are from every year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... be they movies or classic TV shows.

TPBM remembers black and white TV with no remote ......... and rabbit ears (when I was a kid, I was the remote for my father).


----------



## SINC

False. I remember when there was no TV available at all in my life.

TPB cannot fathom life without TV.


----------



## Kazak

False. I sometimes go weeks without watching.

The next poster cannot fathom life without pasta.


----------



## SINC

True, but only for macaroni, the rest I never touch.

TPB wishes it would rain all day in their neighbourhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 17 straight days of 20C (or more temps) and no rain. We need some rain.

TPBM remembers playing outside (as a child) in the rain.


----------



## johnp

True .... me in a yellow raincoat and Skipper (my first dog) by my side. We used to have to come back inside via the basement, greeted by Mom with a big towel to absorb some of the moisture before we could head upstairs!!

TPBM used to play hockey and/or soccer out on the street in front of their 'home' as a child. (those cars using the street sure got in the way at times, eh!!)


----------



## SINC

False. My father was a police officer and we were forbidden from playing hockey or any other game on streets, even back in the 1950s. We played hockey on the local creek where parents helped us clear a rink in a shallow area. Baseball was played on vacant lots or actual fields during the daytime when leagues did not use them.

TPB wants to retire soon and travel is in their future.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Another two or three years and I shall be ready to retire, roam and ramble about the world.

TPBM has hitch hiked around Canada, the US, Europe, etc.


----------



## johnp

False .... the farthest I ever hitch-hiked was to/from where I lived as a graduate-student to the university I attended. 

TPBM has always had a fear (maybe parental and/or media-instilled) of any kind of hitch-hiking.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Hitched from NYC to LA .......... and from Munich, Germany to Athens, Greece ......... stopping in many countries in between.

TPBM has seen the ruins of ancient Rome and ancient Greece.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Greece yes, Rome not yet.

The poster below has been to Portugal.


----------



## Kazak

False, alas.

The next poster actually doesn't lose socks in the dryer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... sorry to say.

TPBM likes to hangs towels and sheets outside to dry in the sun and breeze.


----------



## SINC

False. A city bylaw prohibits clotheslines in St. Albert.

TPB sampled a new and refreshing wine lately.


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## johnp

True ... 'Oliver's Choice', a kerner, from Oliver Twist Estate Winery, Oliver. BC

TPBM prefers red wines, but a fresh and tasty white is great on a warm day, or with a light meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

TPBM was allowed to drink a bit of wine as a child.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM was allowed to drink a bit of wine as a child.


False. 

My family were not wine drinkers, but on special occasions, my father and grandfather would celebrate with a Lemon Hart dark run and coke. When ever they poured themselves an ounce each, they never rinsed the shot glass. Instead they filled it with coke and gave it to me to be part of the celebration. There was barely two drops of rum in that glass, but it tasted like heaven to me as a kid and more importantly, made me 'one of the men'. To this day, a bottle of Lemon Hart is always in our home and my sons and I toast my father and grandfather every Christmas morning. And yes, my four year old grandson gets to have a bit of coke in the shot glass. Some traditions are worth continuing.

TPB thinks I got far too nostalgic while making the response above.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... nostalgia is the saving grace of many humans.

TPBM has seen a gorilla up close.


----------



## johnp

True ... well, at a couple of zoos!! 

TPBM has, on occasion, been a little too "up close and personal" with a black, brown, or grizzly bear in the wild.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I have been up close to a bison ........... and bison begins with the letter b. 

TPBM has ridden on a horse.


----------



## Kazak

True, but no more than necessary.

The next poster has been a patient in an ambulance.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... so far.

TPBM has never had major surgery.


----------



## SINC

True, although I have had stents implanted in my heart.

TPB loves warm from the oven chocolate chip cookies dipped in cold milk.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... but I love my mom's oatmeal raisin cookies more.

TPBM has fond memories of something their mom/dad baked/cooked for them when they were a child.


----------



## johnp

True ... my Mother's homemade breads and buns, Yorkshire pudding, and candied yams (or sweet potatoes) ...... my Father's homemade dill pickles, and pickled beets, and 'canned' trout.

TPBM is familiar with mason jars, and enjoys putting up some preserves or the like each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I would freely use someone's homemade preserves over store bought products.

TPBM enjoys grocery shopping by him/herself.


----------



## Kazak

Yep, fewer "bonus" purchases that way.

The next poster won't go clothes shopping alone.


----------



## SINC

False, I shop for my own clothes and always have. True though if shopping for the wife. Then I need the daughter along. 

TNP loves to browse in hardware stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... even though I don't buy many things there.

TPBM has multiple pets, as in one dog, one cat, a bird, et al.


----------



## Kazak

False: pet-free since 2008.

The next poster is waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. always true.

TPBM likes to wear Birkenstocks outside in the summer time.


----------



## johnp

False ... usually 'walkers', croc's, and the like for me.

TPBM is listening for the sound of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sort of .......... a light drizzle.

TPBM likes to walk in the rain.


----------



## johnp

True ... not always enjoyable, but definitely something you have to do here on the wet coast (or stay indoors most of the time!!).

TPBM likes to walk in freshly-fallen snow.


----------



## Kazak

Very true, just don't get many opportunities here.

The next poster likes to walk, period.


----------



## johnp

True .. just hope my aging feet, legs, et al allow it to continue for a good while longer!!

TPBM enjoys taking vacations/get-aways to locations that offer walking trails and the like to enjoy the sights & sounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially in places that offer good natural scenery.

TPBM enjoys alone time out in a natural setting.


----------



## johnp

True (especially rocky shores w/tide pools, forest trails, streams, and etc.)

TPBM has a surprise dinner 'treat' planned for his/her significant other this evening.


----------



## Aurora

False. 
TPBM ate alone in a bar eating the 'special'


----------



## Kazak

Mercifully false.

The next poster could stand being alone a bit more often.


----------



## SINC

True. Solitude can be rewarding at times as it tends to refresh one's spirit.

The next poster hates being alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unsure ............ guess it depends upon the mood and the moment.

TPBM has tried meditation and yoga.


----------



## johnp

True ... hatha yoga and TM, but both a good many years ago. Both were good stress releasers. Do the meditation thing once in a while, but really not as often as I should. Fond memories, when I was considerably younger, of doing yoga classes at a resort in the Caribbean - outside, adjacent a beach, high up on a clearing overlooking the sea. I would take it up again if I had that setting!! (and was younger!!)

TPBM practices yoga for exercise and the other healthful benefits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really, but I do try Tai Chi.

TPBM is active in a Tai Chi group.


----------



## johnp

False .... when I first moved back here in '95, I often saw several old-timers practicing Tai Chi in the outside courtyard of my apartment complex, and in a local park -- very seldom see that any more. Not sure why.

TPBM has tasted fresh PEI potatoes, 'the' best potatoes (imho) grown in Canada!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. and they are quite good.

TPBM has had salmon from both the Pacific and Atlantic Oceans.


----------



## johnp

True ... all six species found on the Pacific side of Canada, and the one species found on the Atlantic side. 

TPBM knows and enjoys fresh fish, and longs for the days when such was available at local fish markets.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Sadly, I got a liking for fresh cod just as the food fishery was closed off to the people in NL.

TPBM has fished from a boat with a rod and reel.


----------



## Kazak

False, no interest.

The next poster has had a pretty good July.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ amazing gardening weather and I love to garden.

TPBM hates to garden.


----------



## johnp

A bit of true & false .... my lifestyle (mostly apartment living) has just not provided much experience, or even the opportunity to gain the experience.

TPBM has 'mini-trip' plans for the "first Monday of August" holiday weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... there is no "first day of August" holiday here in NL ........... but the first Wed. in August is a holiday if the Royal St.John's Regatta goes ahead.

TPBM knew that The Royal St. John's Regatta is North America's oldest annual sporting event with documented proof of 1816 boat races, and then held each year the first Wed. in the month of August.


----------



## johnp

(oops .... to my last post .... it's the "first Monday of August" .. a holiday in many Provinces) (sorry about that, now back to the regular programming!!)


----------



## Kazak

False, I did not know that The Royal St. John's Regatta is North America's oldest annual sporting event.

The next poster has been to the Kelowna Regatta, informally known as one of the oldest drinking events in Western Canada.


----------



## johnp

False .... but on a side note: I have drank Kokanee beer - yuck!, and have eaten kokanee salmon (landlocked sockeye) - yum!!

TPBM has camped in the Okanagan and Kootenay regions of BC.


----------



## Kazak

True to both.

The next poster has never been to BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, I have been to Victoria, BC.

TPBM has stepped into both the Pacific and Atlantic oceans.


----------



## johnp

True .... In Canada from the west coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia, to the east coast of Newfoundland/Labrador.

TPBM has seen a little of all the five Great Lakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. and I have also touched all of the five Great Lakes.

TPBM knows the the acronym "HOMES" and the mnemonic "Super Man Helps Every One" to remember the names of the Great Lakes and to list these lakes geographically from West to East.


----------



## SINC

False, but i do know the lakes names from either direction and have seen all five.

TPB will cut the lawn some time today.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I should, but . . . 

The next poster is adept at procrastination.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true, but it is a fault that I plan to correct ............... someday.

TPBM knows how to grow quality roses (full disclosure -- I don't know how).


----------



## johnp

False .... I could dissect one, and my lady could draw/paint one, but doubt either of us could grown one!! 

TPBM is finding it hard to believe that it's August, the 8'th month of this year already!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

TPBM knows how many more shopping days there are until Christmas.


----------



## Kazak

False. I refuse to consider the question until December 1.

The next poster lives a rule-governed life.


----------



## SINC

False, I am free as a bird.

TPB is growing tomatoes in a container this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and it was finally a good summer to do this here in St.John's.

TPBM loves BLT sandwiches.


----------



## johnp

True (they were a favourite when work-travelling)

TPBM makes a mean western (or denver) sandwich.


----------



## SINC

True, but when down east, I never could get used to calling it a western. It will always be a Denver to me.

TPB remembers when restaurants used to serve home-made Boston Cream Pie.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I never liked it.

The next poster has a food craving right now.


----------



## johnp

True .... after reading the past few posts!! An open-faced denver would hit the spot!!

TPBM prefers home-made breads, buns, and rolls, to sweet desserts, like cakes, pies, and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... especially home-made bagels.

TPBM has made bagels at home.


----------



## Kazak

False, but who knows what the future holds?

The next poster is basking today.


----------



## SINC

If one can bask while drinking cold beer, then true, I am indeed.

TPB is entertaining guests this evening outside on the patio.


----------



## johnp

False .... to guests 'and' being out on our balcony - the latter will be in full sunshine, and sizzling hot!!

TPBM like us, will not be doing much in the way of cooking this evening - light & cool will be the way to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............. today was the hottest day in the history of St.John's.

TPBM actually likes hot weather.


----------



## johnp

True/False ... true, when away on vacation, on a beach, under a palm tree ..... false, when home, attempting to live & survive in the concrete jungle of the city.

TPBM enjoys taking winter vacations to winter destinations.


----------



## Kazak

False, I like taking summer vacations to winter destinations.

The next poster is double-jointed in at least one place.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB still likes popsicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lovee them as a kid, and love them to this day.

TPBM has fond summer stay-at-home experiences from their childhood.


----------



## johnp

True ... a good many, especially when my 'Nana' (Father's Mother) was alive ...

TPBM has many fond memories of times spent with their Grandma and/or Grandpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............. as the first grandchild, and a boy, of Jewish grandparents, I was super special.

TPBM was an only child.


----------



## Kazak

False, I have a seester.

The next poster does not have a sister.


----------



## johnp

True ... and have often thought I missed that in my life. Maybe, eh?!! 

TPBM was the oldest child (of two or more) and has been through and felt all the "he/she got everything" stuff from the ones below!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............... I grew up poor and got the hand-me-downs from my cousin, who was two years older than I was growing up.

TPBM has no immediate family still alive.


----------



## Kazak

False, I have a seester. (déja post)

The next poster is attending a wedding this month.


----------



## KC4

True! A favorite friend of mine is getting married.

The next poster appreciates inside jokes.


----------



## Kazak

True, as long as I'm inside.

The next poster has a favourite variety of squash.


----------



## johnp

True ... like most all of them, but favourites tend to be the ones we can most readily get, like acorn, danish, butternut, and buttercup. Love hubbard and winter, but see it only by the piece around here. My Father use to grow the latter, and it was some good!! 

TPBM, inlike me, enjoys vegetable marrow.


----------



## SINC

True, sliced lengthwise, seeded, lined with bacon and under the broiler until the bacon is done. Yummy. Works with any squash BTW.

TPB will enjoy an ice cold beverage today to beat the heat.


----------



## johnp

True ..... and must give that marrow recipe a try some time!!

TPBM really enjoys making soups ... once he/she can back into the kitchen this fall & winter!!


----------



## KC4

True! Many kinds.

The next poster believes there is significance in coincidences.


----------



## Kazak

True. I was just thinking that.

The next poster knows the Dewey Decimal System passably well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true. Took a children's lit course and for some reason the prof wanted to see if we could learn this system ............ 

TPBM has fond memories of going to a real library as a child or a student.


----------



## Kazak

Sort of true. Exploring the old library at UBC always made me feel as if I were stuck inside an enormous submarine.

The next poster has been thrown out of an establishment.


----------



## johnp

"True" ... not thrown out, but asked to leave because of my attire!! Years ago, in a hotel lounge in Halifax -- seems my shirt did not have a collar!!! 

TPBM has often wondered whether they should put any meaning to the dreams they have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............. but these days I can't remember my dreams once I wake up in the morning.

TPBM likes to take power naps during the day.


----------



## johnp

False ... I have never been a successful napper.

TPBM has purchased and enjoyed eating a 'beavertail' at the Byward Market in Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Was once near the Rideau Canal where they were selling beavertails ................... but you had to skate out to get one, and I am not an ice skater.

TPBM is able to ice or roller skate.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I'm very rusty.

The next poster can ice skate, but has never done so with a hockey stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ I need the hockey stick to keep my balance.

TPBM has scored a goal playing ice hockey.


----------



## johnp

False ...... (had to edit my previous post -- I too, could barely skate, and any stick I had at the time, would have been there to help support me, not to try and hit some little black thing on the ice!!)

TPBM enjoys watching tv "wrestling" -- you know, that WWF stuff (?), and such.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... when I was a kid ............. and I took my son to a couple of WWF events here in St. John's (met Shawn Michaels and Brett Hart), but certainly not anymore.

TPBM is good at ping pong.


----------



## Kazak

False, way too fast.

The next poster is handy at a pool table.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but I have not played for years.

TPBM is a good card player.


----------



## SINC

True if cribbage or hearts, False if bridge or poker.

TPB loves to play the tables in Vegas.


----------



## KC4

False. However, I have been uncannily lucky at the slots. 

The next poster never gambles.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I don't gamble heavily.

TPBM has won some sort of prize in some form of race.


----------



## johnp

False 

TPBM still enjoys playing board games, such as backgammon, and word games, such as scrabble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............ love playing both backgammon and Scrabble. I play against myself if I have no one to play against.

TPBM likes quiet times of solutide every so often.


----------



## Kazak

True, daily is nice.

The next poster is disappointed with the orthodontic work they had done (whenever it was done).


----------



## FlaminWiz

False.

The next poster just bought a new computer. (Mac obviously )


----------



## johnp

False ... but having some thoughts - of apples, of course!!

TPBM wishes what they buy new, wouldn't be 'new' again so quickly after they bought it!!!


----------



## KC4

False. I buy things with the intent to keep them a long time and the knowledge that as soon as I open the box or drive it off the lot, somebody has a newer one than I do. C'est la vie. 

The next poster has to get a new car every three years or so.


----------



## Kazak

False, I drive them until the repairs would be more than the trade-in value. Even longer, if I really like them.

The next poster names his/her vehicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. not sure why, however.

TPBM is able to remember the names of all their pets they have ever owned.


----------



## johnp

True .... at least for all the dogs and cats .. not the fish, turtles, frogs, and the like though!! 

TPBM always had a dog or cat in their life as a young child.


----------



## kelman

true, cats, had them all my life

TPBM fondly remembers a childhood friend


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, I remember these friends ............ but, sadly, they have all passed away ............. far too early.

TPBM feels good to be alive.


----------



## Kazak

Every day.

The next poster is a morning person.


----------



## johnp

Very true ..... school - work - retirement. 

TPBM dislikes daylight saving time.


----------



## SINC

True, and how. Get rid of trying to fool ourselves.

TPB doesn't use an alarm clock.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ I have something far more natural (doxies who awaken at the first sign of dawn).

TPBM likes to hear the birds sing very early in the morning.


----------



## Kazak

Don't mind it. The owl we have had the past four months is kind of tedious, though.

The next poster can identify dozens of birdsongs.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. not dozens, but maybe seven.

TPBM has owned some sort of bird.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. Don't care for them as pets. More than happy to let them be free.

The poster below has an impressive aquarium.


----------



## SINC

False. Used to many years back though.

TPB has bird feeders in the back yard.


----------



## Kazak

False, not at the moment.

The next poster regularly ignores watering restrictions.


----------



## KC4

False, but sometimes I ignore watering duties. 

The next poster has had their wisdom teeth out (and didn't put them back in).


----------



## Dr.G.

True, two and not at the same time.

TPBM goes to a dentist at least once a year for a checkup.


----------



## Kazak

True, just went today.

The next poster would welcome a thunderstorm.


----------



## johnp

True .... a wet one would be appreciated!!!

TPBM has been having some "fantastic/realistic" dreams of late.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. not sure why, but they are interesting and thought provoking.

TPBM knows about Freud's dream analysis theory.


----------



## Kazak

Used to, but have largely forgotten.

The next poster has recurring dreams.


----------



## KC4

True, Unfortunately, they aren't the ones starring Robert Downey Jr. 

The next poster daydreams frequently.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .................................................................................... oh, my question ......................

TPBM likes to walk to help clear his/her head.


----------



## Kazak

True, or for any other reason.

The next poster is troubled by the long range weather forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. The Farmer's Almanac forecasts a possible hurricane for us just after Labor Day. We shall see.

TPBM looks forward to Labor Day each year.


----------



## cap10subtext

False. It always sneaks up on me.

The poster below is going back to school this September.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I shall be starting my 40th year teaching this year.

TPBM has always wanted to be a teacher of some kind for some age of student.


----------



## Kazak

False, I already am one.

The next poster always wanted to be a teacher, etc., etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and I am one.

TPBM wants this loop about teachers to stop ............... especially this close to the onset of a new school year.


----------



## johnp

(second edit, in an attempt to bring the thread back to life!!)

False .... just looking forward to school being back in session, and the kids out of the local Mall and stores!!

TPBM will stay home and off the highways this upcoming "Labour Day" long-weekend


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM is looking forward to enjoying some autumn road trips, to soak in some of Canada's lovely "fall colours".


----------



## Kazak

That would be nice, but I'm not sure how practical it is.

The next poster is attempting to restore order to chaos.


----------



## KC4

True, however chaos seems to be the order of the day. 

The next poster wants to be the one who gets to let loose next.


----------



## SINC

False. I am so loose it's hanging from every limb. 

TPB wishes they too were retired.


----------



## Kazak

True, but ten years is not so long.

The next poster has no interest in retiring.


----------



## kelman

true, being self employed and loving what I do, no interest in retiring

TPB is loving what is left of summer


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ................ best summer in all my 35 years here in St. John's.

TPBM has never lived in one place for 35 years straight.


----------



## Kazak

True, just left my longest home (15 years).

The next poster is working on Labour Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Will work on Sunday and Tuesday, but Labor Day is MY day of rest.

TPBM has 40 or more years of full-time work experience.


----------



## SINC

True. 1962 to 2001 to be exact, 31 with the same company.

TPB has eaten a fresh tomato out of their garden this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... but soon.

TPBM has raised chickens at some time in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has raised havoc at some time in his/her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true.

TPBM has "cried havoc, and let slip the dogs of war" sometime in his/her life.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM always looks at Labour Day as marking the 'end' of summer, and the 'start' of, what is often, very pleasant early-fall weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Fall is usually nice here in St.John's.

TPBM used to collect colorful fall leaves as a child.


----------



## johnp

True .... and still true, my lady and I collect them, and she dries and uses the best of them in her paper mache creations.

TPBM likes to bend down, and see up close the wonderous sights of the many small plants like the various mosses, that grow in our gardens, walkways, and the like;.


----------



## Kazak

Sounds nice, but false.

The next poster had a satisfying nap this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I did yesterday due to the heat and humidity.

TPBM does not mind temps of 40C (with the humidex).


----------



## johnp

True ... if sitting on a tropical beach, under a palm tree. But most-definitely false ... within the concrete-jungle of the city!! 

TPBM has experienced at least one winter in Canada's Arctic.


----------



## Kazak

Technically false, as I was out before Dec. 21. 'Twas cold and dark, though.

The next poster had cereal for breakfast today.


----------



## JCCanuck

False. Oddly I usually do have multi-grain type cereal with raspberries but skipped breakfast today.

TPBM finds Fall the best time of the year to do wilderness canoe camping.


----------



## johnp

Partially true ... love to walk forested trails in the autumn, catching the fresh air, and viewing the changing colours, and etc.

TPBM has driven the 'Cape Breton Trail' in the autumn.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but did drive it in late Spring once.

TPBM is ready for the onset of Fall.


----------



## johnp

True ... and hoping to plan a short getaway before it "falls" into winter.

TPBM loves winter, and is looking forward to trying out some new boots & skis this season.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ...... False .......... False ........ a thousand times False.

TPBM cringes at the sight of the first snowflakes falling in Winter.


----------



## johnp

True .... when I lived in Corner Brook and Moncton, and knew that those first flakes would be followed by an ongoing, and many feet of flakes, and bone-chilling temperatures, for several months!!!!!!!! 

TPBM is looking forward to the schools starting again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but our semester actually starts on Wednesday.

TPBM has some object that they saved from their K-6 years at school.


----------



## Kazak

Not sure. I know the chicken skeleton is long gone, ditto for the wax obelisk.

The next poster skipped his/her high school graduation ceremony.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I had to work and keeping a job to be able to afford my first year of college was more important than being one of a graduating class of over 1700 students ............ on a very hot late June afternoon in New York City.


----------



## KC4

The next poster wonders why the heck anyone would keep a chicken skeleton.


----------



## Kazak

To get to "the other side"?

The next poster ate too much chocolate today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

TPBM loves pistacio nuts.


----------



## SINC

True, but bittersweet as my diet no longer allows me to eat them.

TPB Is following the PGA FedEx Cup Playdowns.


----------



## KC4

False. I have as many bras as I need. 

The next poster is not an avid sports fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My earliest real memory is of being tossed high into the air on Oct. 3rd, 1951.

TPBM knows the significance of Oct. 3rd, 1951 to a sports fan who is a Giants' baseball fan.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I can guess.

The next poster can multiply two two-digit numbers in his/her head (e.g. 28 x 35).


----------



## johnp

False .... I definitely did not follow in my Father's footsteps when it comes to numbers & figuring (in my head).

TPBM enjoys preparing fish, clam, and/or other seafood chowders. (and might have prepared fish and/or seafood spaghettis as welli?)


----------



## Kazak

False, I'll eat it, but I'd rather not cook it.

The next poster has received an award of some kind this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... but I did for the past three years, just not this year.

TPBM is a member of The Order of Canada.


----------



## KC4

False, but I bet there are at least a few people willing to nominate me to become an official member of The Disorder of Canada. 

The next poster currently has their toenails painted.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> False, but I bet there are at least a few people willing to nominate me to become an official member of The Disorder of Canada.
> 
> The next poster currently has their toenails painted.


True. My pre-wedding pedicure is holding up great!

The poster below me wears sunglasses as night.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but we have a doxie who likes his sunglasses at all times of the day.

TPBM has dressed up a pet at some time in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I was a child at the time.

The next poster would wear the shades that Dr. G.'s doxie is sporting.


----------



## KC4

Absolutely. Look how flattering they are to one's nose!


The next poster likes the shape of their own nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it's the only nose I have so I live with it.

TPBM has had some form of plastic surgery.


----------



## johnp

True ... but it was for procedures that required the technical skills of a 'plastic' or 'reconstructive' surgeon, and not for the stuff portrayed in the popular tv series "Nip & Tuck"!! 

TPBM, although enjoying the current summer weather, is looking forward to the 'fall' of autumn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true, in that we had a great summer here in St.John's, but Fall is nice here as well.

TPBM remembers walking to school in grade two.


----------



## Kazak

True, as well as 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7.

The next poster also never got a ride to elementary school.


----------



## KC4

True. 

The next poster is tired of standing in check-out lines.


----------



## Kazak

False, as I do less than 100% of the shopping now.

The next poster still does over 90% of the shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I try to be friendly and find that people in the stores are friendly in return.

TPBM believes in the saying "Do unto others ............. "


----------



## Kazak

Absolutely true. I occasionally have trouble putting in into practice, though.

The next poster also sometimes finds the gap between the ideal and reality a bit large.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM has worked on a farm at some point in his/her life.


----------



## johnp

False ... but vacationed at a "dude ranch" a couple of times.

TPBM has stayed, as a guest, at a working ranch, and enjoyed horseback trail riding, and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat false. Stayed with a friend in Arizona, who owned horses, so we went riding out into the desert.

TPBM has driven through Death Valley in California.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I hope to someday.

The next poster knows the joke about the people of Happy Valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. what is it?

TPBM has been to either Happy Valley in Labrador, NL, or Paradise, NL.


----------



## johnp

False ... only to a little of southern Labrador - via ferry from St. Barbe to L'Anse-au-Clair.

TPBM knows where Pasadena, NL is located, and has heard of, and may have even visited Dildo, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> False ... only to a little of southern Labrador - via ferry from St. Barbe to L'Anse-au-Clair.
> 
> TPBM knows where Pasadena, NL is located, and has heard of, and may have even visited Dildo, NL.


True . I have been to Pasadena, CA and NL ............... and know that Dildo, NL is the birthplace of Shannon Tweed.

TPBM still has a Playboy magazine somewhere in their house.


----------



## Kazak

False. (BTW, the people of Happy Valley are valley happy.)

The next poster forgot how bad traffic can be the first week of school.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am a teleprofessor so I did not have to face traffic.

TPBM still rides a bicycle.


----------



## johnp

False ..... my legs and feet are my wheels (except when I use public transportation!!).

TPBM has usually been able to walk from home to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. since I am a teleprofessor and I teach from home. 

TPBM must have a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Kazak

False, gave it up at 19.

The next poster has also long-since given up a particular beverage.


----------



## johnp

True ... milk.

TPBM likes to prepare couscous and quinoa - and has been experimenting with all kinds of "additives" (herbs, spices, veggies, and etc.).


----------



## Dr.G.

I like to eat couscous and quinoa, but my wife does the prep work and experiments with the additives.

TPBM drinks both coffee and tea in the run of an average day.


----------



## KC4

True, along with a lot of good old plain water. 

The next poster drinks more water than anything else.


----------



## Kazak

False, that would be milk.

The next poster is thirsty.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am now, so true.

TPBM will drink water out of any tap in the house ......... rather than store-bought bottled water.


----------



## johnp

Very true ... and always have.

TPBM likes it when the local varieties of squash are in-season and available (at a decent price, and hurrah, that day arrived for us today!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. yellow neck squash is my favorite variety.

TPBM has grown their own squash.


----------



## Kazak

False, and I hope all the coffee I drank as a teenager didn't squash my own growth.

The next poster has limited neck mobility today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and for the past month or so. Seeing a physiotherapist and going to yoga to help this situation.

TPBM has tried some form of yoga .............. and liked it.


----------



## KC4

True. Namasté. 


The next poster has practiced or is practicing some form of martial arts.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I may be practicing some marital arts.

The next poster has a spouse or partner who does shift work.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I work from home and she from 9-5.

TPBM is a telecommuter of sorts (i.e., is able to work mostly from home).


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB loves baby cucumbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM is waiting for the strong winds to stop.


----------



## Kazak

False, since the move, I don't get the winds I used to.

The next poster has a low tire.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has fixed a flat tire him/herself.


----------



## Kazak

Many times.

The next poster has had flat tires, but has never had a blowout while driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... never a flat tire.

TPBM is able to change their own oil in their car.


----------



## SINC

True, done it thousands of times.

TPB has never changed their own spark plugs in their car/truck.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, would not know where the spark plugs were located.

TPBM has helped with the birth of puppies or kittens.


----------



## johnp

False .... but came close once when a neighbour's black lab decided to use a small shed in our backyard to give birth. I saw her go in, and thought I knew what she was up to. Later, she and I moved the pups over to their real home. 

TPBM found out what rabbits and/or guinea pigs, and the like do, and how often they do it, when they purchased a couple for pets as kids!!


----------



## Kazak

False, we bought one rabbit, which managed to not reproduce.

The next poster has owned a rabbit.


----------



## johnp

False .... never did, but always wanted one -- did have most everything else (like guinea pigs, mice, hamsters, gerbils, and etc.).

TPBM has been able to have and enjoy a small 'fishpond' on their property.


----------



## KC4

True. I had a couple of them in the past. Not today. 

The next poster has or had a pet goldfish.


----------



## Kazak

Heck, yeah. 

The next poster uses an avatar that is not intended to reveal anything about him or her.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ................ mark twain mean "clear water" or safe water to travel upon the Mississippi.

TPBM is looking forward to Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## SINC

True as it is also our 47th wedding anniversary.

TPB loves roast turkey with all the trimmings.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. but it makes me remember the 4th Thursday of November.

TPBM has seen, either live or on TV, Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.


----------



## johnp

False (except possibly for clips during newscasts)

TPBM has "celebrated" both Canadian and US Thanksgivings while away and vacationing elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I do celebrate both Canadian and American Thanksgiving here in St.John's.

TPBM has celebrated Canada Day in Ottawa.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I have been in Mexico on May 5.

The next poster started a home improvement project today.


----------



## johnp

Partially true ... started tackling what we have stored in cupboards and closets. 

TPBM often wonders where to put what (stuff & such) they have, to be readily able to get to it, and be able to use it.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but I put things "wherever".

TPBM likes a cluttered office.


----------



## SINC

True, it just felt busier when mine was cluttered.

TPB will cheer for their favourite CFL team this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. Calgary beat Winnipeg yesterday.

TPBM has played some form of organized football.


----------



## Kazak

Extremely false.

The next poster will have an unseasonably warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ a thick fog does not get "unseasonably warm".

TPBM, as I do, likes to walk about outside in thick fog.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has recently lost weight, on purpose.


----------



## johnp

False .... no desire to do so, my weight has not changed significantly in years.

TPBM has a family doctor who regularly checks his/her weight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but she does check my blood pressure.

TPBM has a home blood pressure monitor.


----------



## SINC

True, have had for a dozen years now.

TPB never worries or even thinks about their BP.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I check it every so often.

TPBM has experienced "hot yoga" (hot yoga refers to yoga exercises performed under hot and humid conditions).


----------



## Kazak

False: yoga-free for 49 years.

The next poster has his/her post interrupted by a phone call.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... a few days ago.

TPBM has had an urge for freshly baked bagels.


----------



## KC4

True. Especially the sesame kind. 

The next poster enjoys baking.


----------



## johnp

False ... do enjoy cooking, but baking (breads, pies, pastries, and etc.) has never been been much of a pleasure for me.

TPBM is looking forward to the fall/winter days of home-made soups, casseroles, stews, and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Homemade soup is best just after coming back home from the Remembrance Day services at the War Memorial.

TPBM has served in the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Kazak

Way false.

The next poster has a great plan for improving recycling in his/her community, if only everyone would listen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly no, but I do recycle or reuse as much as I am able. It takes a bit of effort, but it is worth it.

TPBM is able to compost and knows how to do it successfully.


----------



## KC4

True, but I'd rather wait until I shuffle off my mortal coil. 

The next poster loves to dance, dance, dance.


----------



## johnp

Very False ... have never been on a dance floor (in public), and plan to keep it that way!!

TPBM is planning to host an extended-family dinner over Thanksgiving.


----------



## KC4

True. Deep frying a couple of turkeys, none of them extended family. 


The next poster has tried turducken.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. What is turducken???

TPBM has recently seen some ducks or geese start their journey to warmer climes.


----------



## kelman

False, seen many squirrels hiding things in my backyard though

TPBM already knew turducken is a dish consisting of a de-boned chicken stuffed into a de-boned duck, which itself is stuffed into a de-boned turkey.


----------



## Kazak

False, and I was happy not to know.

The next poster can't wait for his/her next chance to read.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I am still waiting to finish the Steve Jobs bio.

TPBM has actually worked directly for Apple.


----------



## johnp

False.

TPBM had a bicycle delivery job as a teenager - delivering newspapers, or for a pharmacy, grocery store, or the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... bag boy who made deliveries for elderly ladies who would call in their order. Sadly, those days are long gone.

TBPB has a union card.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has tarot cards.


----------



## johnp

False .... but have been 'read' by such (by a friend in the French Caribbean, a good many moons ago).

TPBM enjoys playing bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... although I don't play well.

TPBM is able to bluff well at poker.


----------



## Kazak

False, no poker face at all.

The next poster is terrible at lying.


----------



## Aurora

false (or is it true?)
the next poster enjoys horror movies


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true .............. depends upon the specific genre.

TPBM remembers going to the movies as a child.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat true .............. depends upon the specific genre.
> 
> TPBM remembers going to the movies as a child.


Not only that, we went sans adult and helmet/bubble-wrap free.

TPBM can remember 10¢ comic books.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Would go around and collect five Coke bottles for the two cent deposit to get a comic.

TPBM remembers Coke machines giving out Coke in a bottle for a dime.


----------



## Kazak

True, but not for long.

The next poster remembers Dubble Bubble costing two for a penny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............. bubble gum pick ............ the classic color.

TPBM can blow a bubble with bubble gum.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB recalls Saturday matinee movies with cartoons and a cliff hanger serial for a dime.


----------



## johnp

Very true .... Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers, Flash Gordon, et al.

TPBM remembers those penny 'jawbreakers' that could quite easily break a tooth, if not sucked!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but we used them in games, like marbles, rather than to try and eat them.

TPBM knows how to play marbles on a dirt playing field.


----------



## johnp

True .... well, used to!! Used to carry a bag of marbles to school, and the games were 'on' during recesses and over lunch hours. Those were the days - inexpensive, outdoor fun!!

TPBM is currently in the process of planning a surprise for their significant other, and finding it difficult to keep it secret.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but a surprise party if being planned for me ............ I found out accidentally.

TPBM has had someone throw him/her a surprise birthday party.


----------



## Kazak

It's been 25 years.

The next poster has received a surprise inheritance from a barely-known relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. No one left in my family to leave me anything.

TPBM has made out a real will.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM has accepted being an executor of a will.


----------



## SINC

True, for my father back in 1988.

TPB loves soft cheeses such as Brie.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Not a fan of soft cheeses.

TPBM truly loves pizza.


----------



## Kazak

Hmm. "Truly loves" is pretty strong, so I'll say false.

The next poster has a souvenir from his/her youth that is too large or too ugly to display, but too dear to lose.


----------



## johnp

True ... an uncle's brass spittoon!!

TPBM has never seen (or possiblily even heard of) a spittoon.


----------



## SINC

False, used to use one in a bar in northern Montana in the 60s! 

TPB has visited a quaint old, back country bar in the US west.


----------



## johnp

Very True .... in the 60's, in various "back country" areas of Alaska ... some very interesting and fond memories from those experiences!!

TPBM has travelled to Alaska, USA, and Yukon, Canada.


----------



## Kazak

Double false (so far).

The next poster has his/her mail delivered to a superbox.


----------



## KC4

Thankfully, false. I do not like them, Sam I am. 

The next poster has lived in a house where the postman/woman also picks up outgoing mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and he still does here in St.John's.

TPBM wanted to be a letter carrier at some point in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

True, all that walking sounded appealing.

The next poster has no difficulty thinking of the downsides of being a postie.


----------



## johnp

True .... I delivered newspapers during my early-mid-teens, so I sampled some of the negative things posties face each day!!!

TPBM worked in a cannery (fish and/or produce) at one time in their life.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........ but I once picked cotton on an old southern plantation.

TPBM wears Birkenstocks.


----------



## johnp

False .... but they sure look like footware I should consider.

TPBM finds it very difficult to find footware that really "fits" their feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ my feet are a half size different.

TPBM likes to watch "The Big Bang Theory".


----------



## johnp

False .... have never seen it.

TPBM has watched Dexter and Breaking Bad since their inception, and has often wondered why!!


----------



## SINC

False, I simply do not 'do sitcoms', EVER.

TPB prefers HDTV like Oasis, Equator, National Geographic and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, especially National Geographic in HD. Amazing.

TPBM has been to Hawaii.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. It was magical.

The poster below had a really terrible couple of days but knows how to feel better about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

False and true. Hope you are managing, cap10.

TPBM has passed a kidney stone ................... please tell me it is not as painful as some have lead me to believe.


----------



## MacUnited

False, and yeah I heard it hurts like a B***H!!

TPBM, just had his car keyed by a school kid and he/she is pissed off!!


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. still trying to pass the kidney stone so I **** rather than I am pissed (sorry to hear about your car).

TPBM has been in a bad car accident.


----------



## johnp

False ... and very thankfull for that.

TPBM believes he/she can 'feel' weather changes. (darn arthritis, eh!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... in my knees.

TPBM has arthritis somewhere in his/her body.


----------



## Kazak

False, so far.

The next poster can do a better job of forecasting the weather with a west-facing window than meteorologists can with supercomputers.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. I watch the clouds and the direction of the wind.

TPBM has flown in a hot air balloon.


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .....


Nice flight .................. bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

I repeat ..........

TPBM has flown in a hot air balloon.


----------



## SINC

True, in Wallaceburg, Ontario during the Baldoon Festival in the summer of 1971. 'Twas in the Labatt Blue balloon.

TPB has never been in any type of aircraft at all.


----------



## JCCanuck

False! Been in small planes, old planes (Vanguard) right up to Jumbos! Would love to do a glider or low flying plane.
TPB has flown in a hang glider.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM is afraid of heights.


----------



## Kazak

False. Installing solar heating panels on roofs cured me of that.

The next poster thinks solar power is the answer.


----------



## SINC

Partially true. I do use solar power to partially power our motor home.

TPB is following the Ryder Cup and looks forward to the final Euro/US matches today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Nick Faldo for pointed out on the Golf Channel that this is only the third Ryder Cup to finish beneath a full moon. The first was in 1975, when Brian Barnes beat Jack Nicklaus in singles. The second was ’99 and the Miracle at Brookline.

TPBM has made either a hole in one or shot an eagle while playing golf.


----------



## KC4

False. I really suck at golf and typically prefer to drive the golf cart around instead of the golf balls. 

The next poster is going to adopt a tree today.


----------



## Kazak

False. Are there no prisons? Are there no workhouses?

The next poster has never adopted a tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. There are trees growing in Israel, Georgia and NY State in our name.

TPBM would like to change his or her first name.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has had good experiences adopting previoulsy-owned pets (like a dog or cat) via the SPCA.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Good old Gus has turned out to be a fine rescue doxie.

TPBM has owned a dachshund of some size or coat.


----------



## Kazak

False, we had a poodle.

The next poster wouldn't be recognized by his/her high school self.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. My wife could not pick me out on the page of my high school yearbook.

TPBM knows the significance of tomorrow, Oct. 3rd, for all New York City baseball fans who are baby-boomers.

Today, back in 1951 ............... je me souviens. :clap::clap::clap:

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube

So, now, TPBM remembers Carter's home run for the Jays.


----------



## Kazak

True. One of only a handful of baseball games I've watched.

The next poster agrees with ESPN's Scott Burnside that NHL players should cave for the sake of the game.


----------



## SINC

False, I never watch those overpaid prima donnas.

TPB is not much of a sports fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ...................... but the interest is waning for certain sports (e.g., hockey, American football)

TPBM has been to a profession baseball, hockey, basketball and football game somewhere in North America.


----------



## SINC

True for baseball, hockey and football. Basketball, not so much. 

TPB is so looking forward to roast turkey with all the trimmings and wishes it wasn't just twice a year for most folks.


----------



## johnp

False ... it'll be ham (w/a raison/mustard sauce), baked acorn squash, and mashed potato & yam for our Thanksgiving dinner. We passed on having a turkey dinner this time.

TPBM enjoys turkey more as leftovers and soup, than roasted and served the first day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true .............. but actually I like it both ways. Luckily, we get turkey on Canadian and American Thanksgiving, Christmas and at some unknown time in March.

TPBM has a snowblower ready to go for this winter's snow.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB is however, not looking forward to having to use their snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true.

TPBM is NOT looking forward to a white Christmas.


----------



## johnp

True, but a little False as well .... we usually have a green Christmas, a white one might be nice for a change!!

TPBM has a trip planned to a sunny and warm destination over Christmas this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, unless global warming makes St.John's the hot spot of North America.

TPBM has been to Cuba.


----------



## johnp

True .... the first time in the mid-70's, when it first really opened to Canadian charters. Stayed in Varadero when it was still a real town, with Cubans actually living there. The only tourists were Russians and Canadians. Went again in early-2000, to Cayo Largo, one of the islands devoted to tourism, off the SW coast of the Island of Cuba. It was a slice of paradise.

TPBM has listened to reggae 'in' Jamaica.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I'd like to.

The next poster tries to identify the songs while Muzak is playing.


----------



## Macfury

True--I once heard "Turning Japanese" in a dentist's office.

The poster below me has placed a 9-volt battery on his tongue, just to see what it feels like.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... but now I am curious.

TPBM has a fear of tight places.


----------



## KC4

Definitely true. I am somewhat claustrophobic, something I didn't really recognize until I went spelunking. 

TPBM has spelunked.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but never again.

TPBM likes to ride a bike, and actually does ride a bike.


----------



## johnp

Not for a good many years ... did as a teenager, rode it to school, and delivered newspapers after school. Haven't rode a bike since though.

TPBM has owned and enjoyed a Harley.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once owned a motorcycle, but not a Harley.

TPBM would like to get an all-electric car.


----------



## SINC

False. The one we have on our crescent whines so shrilly that it hurts my ears every time it goes by.

TPB wants to visit Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Kazak

False, I've been there (2008).

The next poster has too many neckties.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since I don't wear one much anymore.

TPBM has his own tux .......... not a rental.


----------



## SINC

True, although it hasn't been out of the bag in 15 years.

TPB hates formal affairs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM does not like to dance.


----------



## Kazak

Very true.

The next poster is doesn't feel his/her age.


----------



## SINC

True, except when I try to move. 

TPB is not looking forward to old age.


----------



## Aurora

True as i'm already there.
TPB had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ a combined Thanksgiving dinner and birthday party.

TPBM likes birthday parties.


----------



## johnp

Not really ... but as I get older, will admit to appreciate making it to another one each year. (and these 'older' ones seem so more meaningful) 

TPBM has been totally-surprised by at least one "surprise" birthday party thrown for them.


----------



## Kazak

True, my 25th, 25 years ago.

The next poster has to think when asked how old he/she is.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. just had my birthday on Thanksgiving Sunday.

TPBM like to view the Fall colors of the maple leaf.


----------



## johnp

True ... but do hate to see the leaves fall, signalling winter, and all.

TPBM used to collect, dry, and make a scrapbook of fall leaves when younger.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Wonder where that scrapbook is these days???

TPBM has recently visited their old public school.


----------



## johnp

Partially true ... but just a drive by. It had a 100 year anniversary a while ago - I had no idea about the event and missed it - wish that had not been the case, I would have much-enjoyed going in and seeing where I did grades 1-6. We drive by the school where I did grade 7 and half of 8 often - it's just a couple of blocks from where we do dim sum.

TPBM has attended their high school re-unions.


----------



## SINC

True, three times, 15 years, 25 years and last summer 50 years.

TPB has no desire to attend a high school reunion.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My high school had 7700+ students in total and my graduating class had nearly 2000 students.

TPBM went to a school where there was more than one grade in a classroom.


----------



## johnp

False for me, but True for she (across the river from Drumheller, AB)

TPBM attended a boy's home economics (mostly cooking) course in high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but it was mostly sewing for us.

TPBM once built a dog house.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> True, but it was mostly sewing for us.
> 
> TPBM once built a dog house.


False--but I have spent time in one.

TPBM has experienced sleep paralysis.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... it's called "The Old Hag Syndrome" here in NL.

TPBM has been called an "old hag" or an "old geezer" sometime in her/his life.


----------



## Kazak

Not yet, but it's probably imminent.

The next poster has read Kant (as opposed to "the next poster Kant read").


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Not yet, but it's probably imminent.
> 
> The next poster has read Kant (as opposed to "the next poster Kant read").


Mais bien sûr... I have my BFA dont' cha know. 

Kant's Aesthetics and Teleology

The poster below me Kant digest gluten.


----------



## johnp

False .... at least I've never been diagnosed with a problem. Kant read well anymore though ... eyes getting old!!

TPBM eats just about "anything and all" and has never suffered from any digestive problems.


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> False .... at least I've never been diagnosed with a problem. Kant read well anymore though ... eyes getting old!!
> 
> TPBM eats just about "anything and all" and has never suffered from any digestive problems.


False.. when I was younger it used to be true... But not anymore...

TPBM can do exactly the same things as they did 20 years ago.


----------



## KC4

TRUE! Then I end up in physio, with my constant companion, Ice Pack..

The next poster refuses to act their age.


----------



## SINC

True, it's unbecoming a young man like me.

TPB thinks I yam fulla it.


----------



## KC4

No way. Never. 

The PBM thinks I lie like a clothing salesperson on commission.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> True, it's unbecoming a young man like me.
> 
> TPB thinks I yam fulla it.


True... But fulla what?

TPBM thinks SINC is fullla sugar and spice and all things nice...


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> No way. Never.
> 
> The PBM thinks I lie like a clothing salesperson on commission.


False... clothing sales people don't work on commission any more...

The person below me has been "committed" at one time or another...


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> False... clothing sales people don't work on commission any more...
> 
> The person below me has been "committed" at one time or another...


True. Once. 47 years ago October 8, 1965. Still going.

TPB wishes they had a significant other.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> True. Once. 47 years ago October 8, 1965. Still going.
> 
> TPB wishes they had a significant other.


False. I already have a significant other.

TPBM is significant in ways that some others don't appreciate/understand.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have taught more students on-campus, and more students online, than any other professor in the history of the Faculty of Education here at Memorial University ................ and that fact plus $1 will get me a cup of coffee at Tim Hortons.

TPBM likes TH's coffee.


----------



## Kazak

Wouldn't know: coffee-free since 1981.

The next poster has an unusual dream or plan for his/her retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ I would like to start my own reading clinic for students with literacy learning disabilities. We shall see.

TPBM, like myself, has some sort of learning disability.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True ............ I would like to start my own reading clinic for students with literacy learning disabilities. We shall see.
> 
> TPBM, like myself, has some sort of learning disability.


True... although I love music very much it seems I am musically challenged when it comes to learning music.

TPBM likes a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but mostly mental challenges.

TPBM likes to do crossword puzzles.


----------



## KC4

True. I am a fan of many types of word games, board based or freestyle. 

The next poster prefers number games.


----------



## Lawrence

KC4 said:


> True. I am a fan of many types of word games, board based or freestyle.
> 
> The next poster prefers number games.


Actually, I don't. I prefer puzzle games.

The poster below me however loves playing Zelda type games.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM enjoys doing "zen doodling" (a sort of yoga for the brain) for relaxing and escaping.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. at least I have been told that this is what I am doing.

TPBM has practiced some form of Zen meditation.


----------



## johnp

False ... but did a form of mantra meditation (TM) for a while, back in the 70's & 80's.

TPBM has been able to use biofeedback techniques to counter stresses, strains, and pains with very positive effects.


----------



## Kazak

Not sure if this counts as "biofeedback techniques," but I have learned to talk myself into or out of various states.

The next poster would get soaked in minutes were he/she to step outside right now.


----------



## johnp

True ... there's been some almost "record-setting" rain (today and yesterday) - got exposed to a lot of it yesterday, and again this morning.

TPBM knows that going out in the fall and winter here often means using an umbrella and wearing shoes that do not leak!!


----------



## Rps

True, but the poster below me knows this, yet still takes their dog out with just a windbreaker on and track shoes.....


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... winter means trying to convince your dogs that snow is fun to play in and then to try and dig out a spot in the front yard where they can go and have some fun.

TPBM has their snowblower ready to go already.


----------



## Rps

True, but the poster above me has cheated in sending a picture of their front yard on Canada Day, while the poster below me is probably using their BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but the BBQ is on the back deck ............ with the flag in the front yard ............. and no snow.

TPBM likes to BBQ year-round.


----------



## johnp

False ... certainly could here, but I don't own a BBQ.

TPBM has never even seen a snowblower, let along own and use one.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I am on snowblower #3.

TPBM likes to play in the snow with children.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do like to BBQ.

TPB could not live without his or her BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. but don't tell my wife. She is a great Alberta born and bred BBQ wizard.

TPBM likes to wok.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> False ............. but don't tell my wife. She is a great Alberta born and bred BBQ wizard.
> 
> TPBM likes to wok.


No I don't ....but my wife keeps threatening me that she "hass veys to make me wok!"

But I know the poster below me prefers to have their eggs scrambled rather than poached!


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> No I don't ....but my wife keeps threatening me that she "hass veys to make me wok!"
> 
> But I know the poster below me prefers to have their eggs scrambled rather than poached!


False. Sunny side up, over easy or poached so the yolk and the white around it are runny. Dip yer toast and enjoy!

TPB also enjoys rare beef steak.


----------



## KC4

False. I usually prefer med-rare steak, but I'm not finding much in the way of beef "XL-ent" these days. 

The next poster has experienced food poisoning.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> False. I usually prefer med-rare steak, but I'm not finding much in the way of beef "XL-ent" these days.
> 
> The next poster has experienced food poisoning.


True... I thought I was going to die or at least there were times I wished I was dead. The sickest I have been.

TPBM doesn't eat red meat.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I have been eating less of it due to a kidney stone.

TPBM has experienced the pain of passing a kidney stone.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster currently leaves for work while it's still dark out.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... I leave my bed at between 530-6AM to let the doxies out, feed them, and then let them out once again. When they return, I go to work ............ which is at home, so it is no long commute.

TPBM has a commute to work of over 30 minutes (via walking, biking, car, bus, train, etc.)


----------



## johnp

False ... retired ... and mostly False when I was working .. I was lucky enough to be able to choose to live where I could walk to work (and that was never over 30 minutes away).

TPBM is looking to, but not forward to a white Halloween!! ("fond" memories of those in Corner Brook, NL)


----------



## Kazak

Doesn't matter, as we both know we won't have one here. Where I grew up, we could count on one snowfall before Hallowe'en that would not last. I remember at least one white Hallowe'en as a kid.

The next poster continued trick-or-treating long after most of his/her friends had outgrown it.


----------



## SINC

False. Quit much sooner than most. Better times tossing eggs. 

TPB turns off their lights and ignores the doorbell on Halloween night.


----------



## johnp

False ... no need ... live in a condo-apartment, and trick & treating is not allowed within the building. 

TPBM is planning to attend, or host a Halloween party of some sort this year.


----------



## SINC

False, never wear costume nor attend Halloween parties of any kind.

TPB actually enjoys winter snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .................. hate the snow and hate the shoveling of the snow.

TPBM is not psychologically ready for the onset of winter.


----------



## johnp

True ... and forecasters are saying we should see/feel some winter this year, with low temp's we haven't experienced for a number of years.

TPBM does mind winter, except for the fact that it sometimes starts in autumn, and doesn't end until summer!!


----------



## eMacMan

johnp said:


> True ... and forecasters are saying we should see/feel some winter this year, with low temp's we haven't experienced for a number of years.
> 
> TPBM does mind winter, except for the fact that it sometimes starts in autumn, and doesn't end until summer!!


True: What with Almost Winter, Winter, Will Winter Never End and Still Winter that barely leaves 2 or 3 months for Construction Season.

TPBM has stopped getting flu shots after a couple of seasons where the shot just seemed to make things worse.


----------



## Kazak

False, never had one.

The next poster is thinking seriously about a vehicle purchase.


----------



## KC4

False. My current vehicles are not yet dead. 

The next poster is not wearing pants.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB is shocked, but breathes a sigh of relief when told I have my sweats on.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM tries to go jogging at least three times a week.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has been asked by a person he/she has never met, "What are you wearing?"


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM has often been asked "why do you continue to wear that?" by family and friends.


----------



## KC4

True.


The next poster likes to wear a hat.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM will be watching the World Series and seriously rooting for one of the teams playing.


----------



## Kazak

World Series . . . that's baseball, right?

The next poster might watch some of the World Series only because there's no hockey.


----------



## SINC

False. Pro hockey is a money game, certainly not a sport anymore. World Series every time, although it is the only baseball I watch in a much too long season.

TPB has no interest in sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Go Giants!!!!!!

TPBM recalls the week of Oct.20th to the 27th 50 years ago when the world was on the brink of WWIII.


----------



## Kazak

False, as I was three weeks old at the time.

The next poster has a suggestion for what to call this decade.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster won't "thank" me for bumping this thread.


----------



## johnp

False .... a 'thumbs up' is in order!! 
TPBM is not really enjoying the late-afternoon darkness of standard time.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ................ but such is Life.

TPBM believes that things will start to get better here in Canada, and throughout the world.


----------



## Kazak

False. According to what I read in another thread, if this board becomes any more like Facebook, the universe will implode.

Soon.

The next poster finds that November has no redeeming features.


----------



## javaqueen

False - it is my birthday and my anniversary

TPBM has already finished their Christmas shopping


----------



## Kazak

False. (I had to answer quickly before anyone posted "true," which would cause me to turn into The Hulk.)

The next poster makes the effort to roll coins, but never seems to get around to bringing them to a bank or store.


----------



## james_squared

True. I have a few rolls of nickels and pennies sitting in a drawer.

TPBM has more vowels in their username than I have.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. No vowels at all.

TPBM wanted to be an astronaut when he/she was young.


----------



## rondini

True
the poster below me has a vestigial tail!


----------



## javaqueen

False (had to look it up so I learned something new)


TPBM already has snow on the ground


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ still have flowers growing in my garden.

TPBM likes to bring freshly cut flowers into the house that he/she grew in their own garden.


----------



## Kazak

Sometimes true.

The next poster is doing something these days that he/she vowed when younger to never do.


----------



## javaqueen

True

TPBM is doing exactly what they wanted to do when they were younger


----------



## Kazak

False, but that's okay, because I was an idiot then. (And yes, I know what some of you are thinking.)

The next poster congratulates javaqueen on her? imminent 1,000th post.


----------



## johnp

True ..... congrat's javaqueen!!! Drop into The Shang after work for a toast. 

TPBM cannot remember ever working as hard as he/she is doing at this particular stage in life.


----------



## javaqueen

True - running 2 businesses and getting ready to set up a new studio is keeping me from my friends here  And thank you for the congratulations  


TPBM is self employed


----------



## Kazak

False, I haven't figured out yet what I could do that others would value.

The next poster has an itch.


----------



## SINC

True, deep in my throat where it makes me cough.

TPB is grateful they have avoided illness so far this season.


----------



## johnp

True ... not a 'blip' so far.

TPBM has started to include more cooking of soups and stews (and the like) for dinner fare now that their weather has turned cooler.


----------



## javaqueen

True - nice turkey soup on the stove as I type

TPBM only uses all natural ingredients in their cooking


----------



## KC4

Yes, because I find the supernatural ones hard to stir without a medium.

TPBM believes in the supernatural.


----------



## SINC

Absolutely, I mean just how did I get in and out of here without you seeing me?

TPB is wondering which witch we are referring to.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I was wondering to which witch you were referring.

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## SINC

True in the sense that I have never seen proof that they don't exist.

TPB has had a supernatural experience.


----------



## javaqueen

True - I own Santana's Supernatural Album 

TPBM is fighting off a cold or flu


----------



## johnp

False (so far so good - knocking on wood!!).

TPBM has attended a performance of The Nutcracker ballet.


----------



## javaqueen

True, was a long time ago should probably go and see it again soon

TPBM has already dealt with one business person today


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My bank manager.

TPBM once wanted to work in a bank.


----------



## Kazak

Nah.

The next poster once wanted to rob a bank.


----------



## johnp

False ... but have often taken more than just one candy from the bowls at the tellers!

TPBM treats banks like any other 'store', and shops around for the best 'for them' deal.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. It drives my banks crazy when I find a better deal and withdraw everything.

TPBM has a self-directed RRSP which they control.


----------



## Kazak

False, I leave it to someone who knows what he's doing (or at least tells me he knows what he's doing).

The next poster knows money is not an end in itself.


----------



## KC4

True. It's better as a beginning. 

The next poster remembers feeling rich when they were given two bits.


----------



## SINC

True. That used to be my weekly allowance in grade school.

TPB was never given an allowance by their parents.


----------



## eMacMan

False split it half and half a quarter for hockey cards, comics etc. the other half into the piggy bank.

TPB will be contributing more than a can of beans to their local food bank in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Lots of food, Christmas gifts to people (who don't need more stuff)in the form of money to our Foodsharing Association, and volunteering my time. A "hat trick" of sorts in a non-hockey season ............ at least for the NHL.

TPBM wants to see the NHL hockey season start.


----------



## Kazak

Well true, but I'd actually rather see at least 24 owners turn on Bettman.

The next poster isn't missing Coach's Corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Never did like Don C.

TPBM has played hockey at some point in his/her life.


----------



## johnp

False ... unless a little teenage street hockey (with a tennis ball) counts?

TPBM liked to play 'yards' during his/her teen years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure ............. since I have never heard of the game "yards".

TPBM has played skully at some point in their youth. 

I shall provide the google.com site for those wondering what the heck is skully ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skully_(game) )


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure ............. since I have never heard of the game "yards".
> 
> TPBM has played skully at some point in their youth.
> 
> I shall provide the google.com site for those wondering what the heck is skully ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skully_(game) )


I have no idea as the page you linked to has been deleted.

TPB dreads is in the midst of shopping for either a new(er) car absolutely hates the process.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I have no idea as the page you linked to has been deleted.
> 
> TPB dreads is in the midst of shopping for either a new(er) car absolutely hates the process.



False. Won't be getting a new or used car in the foreseeable future, but I love the dickering with the salesperson.

TPBM is getting a new pet in the next few months.

Skully (also called skelly, skellies, skelsy, skellzies, scully, loadies, tops or caps) is a children's game played on the streets of New York City and other urban areas.[1] Sketched on the street usually in chalk, a skully or skelly board allows a game for two to six players. A sidewalk is sometimes used, offering greater protection from vehicular traffic; however, the asphalt on a typical city street is smoother and provides better game play than a bumpy cement sidewalk.

Game time varies, but a match of two to three players is usually completed in 20 minutes. Local variations in rules are common and make it difficult to document the game. Rule variations are


----------



## johnp

Might be true ... still 'considering', and not before some time in the new year. 

TPBM wishes their municipal gov'ts would ban the use of powered leaf blowers!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, brother ............ along with chemical poisons for weeds and bugs.

TPBM is pleased that the demise of the Twinkie might be, to paraphrase Mark Twain, "greatly exaggerated."

Twinkies spared for now as Hostess, union agree to mediation - Business - CBC News


----------



## KC4

False. Hopefully that cake has finally bit the biscuit.

The next poster wonders what makes Wonder Bread last so unnaturally long.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> False. Hopefully that cake has finally bit the biscuit.
> 
> The next poster wonders what makes Wonder Bread last so unnaturally long.


False. I know Dow Chemicals play a big part in that. 

TPBM wonders if Dow will be collateral damage to Hostess going ten toes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe, but the per capita rates of heart attacks will go down.

TPBM knows someone who had a heart attack and survived.


----------



## SINC

Uh, yeah, I do. Me. Three to be exact.

TPB does not want to share my experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM is conscious of the sugar in the foods he/she eats. (I am amazed at the amount of sugar in skim milk!!!)


----------



## johnp

Very true .... sugar, and the starches that highly raise blood-sugar levels. And the same, when it comes to salt as well.

TPBM seems to be able to eat just about anything without any serious rasing of his/her blood sugar levels.


----------



## SINC

True, blood sugar has never been an issue for me.

TPB loves comfort food with root veggies in the winter months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM shall be celebrating American Thanksgiving on Thursday, Nov.22nd ................. and has vivid memories of where they were on this date back in 1963.


----------



## johnp

True .... no particular plans for a special dinner, but re: the date and JFK's assassination, I was attending a class at UBC, announcements were made, and all classes were cancelled for the day. (but will admit, had to google to refresh my memory of the date)

TPBM has enjoyed an American Thanksgiving dinner with relatives both 'in' the USA, and here 'in' Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Will have Thanksgiving dinner with friends from California on Thursday.

TPBM understands the new CPP regulations.


----------



## Kazak

There are new CPP regulations?

The next poster witnessed a thunderstorm this evening.


----------



## KC4

Mercifully, false.

The next poster would like to meet Thor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ............ never thought of him as a house guest.

TPBM would have liked to have heard Lincoln's Gettysburg address in person.


----------



## SINC

False, had I done so, I would not be alive here to read that.

TPB has been considering whether or not to buy a new computer before year end.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> False, had I done so, I would not be alive here to read that.
> 
> TPB has been considering whether or not to buy a new computer before year end.


Semi-true have bought a newer one.

TPB has lost weight since the New Year.


----------



## Kazak

True, about 25 pounds.

The next poster is covering his/her ears and saying "la la la" to try to avoid the Christmas ramp-up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM has been to a Hanukkah celebration at one point in his or her life.


----------



## johnp

False ... but close, during a couple of stays in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. One of our favourite restaurants there does Hanukkah 'and' Christmas up good. Both are very popular, and well-booked early, we've missed enjoying their efforts for both.

TPBM, like me, might start taking some earplugs to use when in the Mall stores from now on!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> False ... but close, during a couple of stays in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. One of our favourite restaurants there does Hanukkah 'and' Christmas up good. Both are very popular, and well-booked early, we've missed enjoying their efforts for both.
> 
> TPBM, like me, might start taking some earplugs to use when in the Mall stores from now on!!!!


False, since I do NOT go to malls past American Thanksgiving, so since that is tomorrow, I have no need for ear plugs.

TPBM is finished with their Hanukkah/Christmas shopping.


----------



## johnp

Mostly true ... Jean and I are treating each other to a 2-night stay in downtown Vancouver, with a night at the ballet (The Nutcracker) -- all booked and ready to go (just before Christmas). 

TPBM, like me, has a birthday coming up in December, before Hanukkah & Christmas.


----------



## SINC

False, my birthday is exactly to the day half way between Christmas Days, June 25.

TPB has stopped counting as far as birthdays go.


----------



## Kazak

Nah, bring 'em on, as long as they're still a year apart.

The next poster is able to speed up or slow down time.


----------



## johnp

False ... but sure wish I could many "times"!! 

TPBM knows it's Thursday, but for some reason, has been thinking it's Friday most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but my body craves turkey on this Thursday.

TPBM is having a real Thanksgiving meal today (I am in about 10 minutes).


----------



## screature

False. I had my *real* Thanksgiving dinner several weeks ago...

The poster below me doesn't give a rat's a** about foreign holidays.


----------



## johnp

On this particular day ... I'd have to say False.

TPBM has never seen, or wished to see a rat's a**.


----------



## Kazak

False, my daughter has pet rats.

The next poster has children who chose a pet or pets without consulting you first.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... we were just going to look at a puppy ...................

TPBM has bred a litter of puppies or kittens at home.


----------



## johnp

False ... no cats or dogs, but lots of fish!! But did have a neighbourhood Lab do her thing in a small shed we had out back when we first moved into our last family home. Her name was 'Queenie', and I helped her move her puppies over to where she lived.

TPBM has bred and raised small cage birds and/or small mammals at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not small mammals, just doxies ......... who are long and short mammals.

TPBM has acuatlly held a doxie (aka dachshund) in their arms ................ love at first sight. :love2:


----------



## johnp

False .... but had the same/similar experience when our (very young, and newly-purchased) Kerry Blue puppy slept, cuddled up next to me, in my down in the basement bedroom.

TPBM did some 'Black Friday' shopping today.


----------



## Kazak

False, too busy working.

The next poster believes some people have telekinetic powers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure, so I shall not say true or false.

TPBM has seen a ghost.


----------



## johnp

True ... two experiences, consecutive nights, at a small and old resort hotel, about 3 years ago. 

TPBM often uses biofeedback techniques to handle and overcome pain and other discomfort.


----------



## Kazak

I can think my heart into slowing down, if that counts.

The next poster believes that bad news comes in threes.


----------



## SINC

True, my third heart attack made me a believer.

TPB believes in three food groups at every meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... I just need to watch the portions of some of these food groups at each meal.

TPBM likes to ride a bike or jog.


----------



## Kazak

I like to cycle.

The next poster has a mystery bruise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not exactly sure what a "mystery bruise" might be, but I can guess. If my speculation is accurate, then no.

TPBM likes to read mystery stories/novels.


----------



## johnp

False for me, but definitely True for she.

TPBM has several body parts with osteoarthritis, and is quite certain he/she "feels" weather changes.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Arthritis in the knees, but I only feel the weather changes after I am out shovelling snow.

TPBM likes to cross country ski.


----------



## johnp

False ... and given many opportunites to do so while living in Alaska and Newfoundland & Labrador.

TPBM enjoys using snowshoes ... to get our & about for their winter experiences in the snow.


----------



## SINC

False, I hate winter and everything it represents.

TPB can hardly wait for Christmas and the holidays, their favourite time of the year.


----------



## Kazak

False. I can wait, but whether I can or not, it's coming in 25 days.

The next poster watches his/her finances carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM has a TFSA.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM wonders where the "bonus" is in the so-call "bonus savings" accounts that banks offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. the bonus is they are able to loan out your money for five times what the banks pay you in interest.

TPBM uses a credit card that pays you money for various purchases.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster is/was stuck for dinner ideas tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, my wife used our BBQ to grill up some steaks.

TPBM knows how to BBQ well (For the record, I don't)


----------



## johnp

False ... have never owned (or wished to own) a BBQ grill.

TPBM is looking to try something "'new to their traditions" for their Christmas dinner this year.


----------



## KC4

True. Queen Crab legs instead of turkey legs.

The next poster is a crab.


----------



## Kazak

False. When I walk sideways, I usually end up injured.

The next poster is clumsy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. Under the word "klutz" in the Yiddish dictionary is a picture of me.

TPBM has worn glasses since he/she was a child.


----------



## johnp

True ... got my first glasses at age 5, just before I started school.

TPBM has never worn eyeglasses (framed or contact).


----------



## eMacMan

johnp said:


> True ... got my first glasses at age 5, just before I started school.
> 
> TPBM has never worn eyeglasses (framed or contact).


True. Never worn corrective lenses. Sunglasses only when driving in winter.

TPBM wonders why the red tape gets ever more complex for seniors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. They have earned less, not more, red tape.

TPBM knows the American origin (not the only one, I freely admit, but the only one I know of) of the term "red tape".


----------



## johnp

False .... had to do a search.

TPBM enjoys a good feed of well-kippered herring, but doubts that's where the term 'red herring' originated.


----------



## Kazak

What's that, sonny? You'll have to speak up; I'm hard of herring.

The next poster is groaning.


----------



## SINC

Oh yeah!

TPB will come up with a much better line than me.


----------



## KC4

Probably not. If herring become kippeled, do they need a herring aid to swim?

The next poster has seen a herring net and knows that herring can't be too intelligent to get caught in them.


----------



## johnp

True. And have 'jigged' herring .... no bait, just shiny, brassy hooks. 

TPBM knows that if you can get by all the fine bones in the flesh, fresh herring can be rather tasty!!


----------



## eMacMan

false Never tried herring

TPBM has had every computer he owns go AWOL on the same day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.
TPBM still has the first computer they ever bought (for me it was a 1986 Apple IIe)


----------



## johnp

False ... but it was an Apple IIe (though a touch earlier) as well.

TPBM has now discarded (one way or the other) every windows-based pc they've owned.


----------



## SINC

False. Never owned one.

TPB has more than one Mac besides an iPhone, iPod or iPad.


----------



## Kazak

True, and then some.

The next poster will respond with a cliché.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sure, if it will help you to find your way. Keep the faith, mon ami.

TPBM speaks French.


----------



## SINC

False. Took two gruelling years of it in high school and hated every minute of it. Can't even read a cereal box now.

TPB speaks but a single language.


----------



## eMacMan

True. Better to speak a single language competently. 

TPBM loves winter storms.


----------



## johnp

True .. if we don't lose our power!! Lost power for 38 hours during one a couple of years ago - not fun.

TPBM has been to the west coast of Vancouver Island to view the fall & winter storms.


----------



## KC4

False, but I'm guessing they are spectacular.

TPBM has a piece of clothing with the word Uclulet printed upon it.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> False, but I'm guessing they are spectacular.
> 
> TPBM has a piece of clothing with the word Uclulet printed upon it.


False, although I do have a rather nice ash tray left me by an uncle who wrote his name on it before he passed on in the early 1980s. 

TPB can hardly wait for family and friends to arrive for the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, my son is coming here from TO in a week.

TPBM has a favorite holiday-season movie.


----------



## SINC

True, I have many and "Miracle On 34th Street" is among them.

TPB buys a special 'bottle of good cheer' to celebrate at Christmas time every year.


----------



## cap10subtext

True. Every year we have to track down a bottle of Akvavit to wash down the Lutefisk.

The poster below has a particular dish they don't eat at any time but the holidays.


----------



## bryanc

Do shortbread cookies count as a 'dish'? Then true.

TPBM will be working through the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but working from home does not really count as lost time away from home and family.

TPBM is a telecommuter.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM enjoys (and maybe can even make) a 'real' plum pudding.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ but it shall be my wife making this traditional treat.

TPBM has a traditional treat this time of year.


----------



## johnp

True ... plan to make some Swedish pancakes ..

TPBM likes to make his/her own eggnog, and has favourite recipes for with/without spirits.


----------



## johnp

Nope for us ... we opt for the store-bought stuff, and then whack it with spirits and additional spices!!! Once a year, eh!! 

TPBM thinks their turkey "stuffing/dressing" is 'the' one!!


----------



## FeXL

johnp said:


> Nope for us ... we opt for the store-bought stuff, and then whack it with spirits and additional spices!!! Once a year, eh!!
> 
> TPBM thinks their turkey "stuffing/dressing" is 'the' one!!


Nope. Mine doesn't hold a candle to Mom's...

TPB, like me, is an unapologetic beer snob.


----------



## SINC

That depends on two things. How much beer is left and how long until the store opens. Drank a few non snob types i my day. Remember the old saying way back when. "No such thing as a bad beer on a Sunday?" 

TPB eats far too much in one sitting at every Christmas dinner. And loves it.


----------



## Kazak

False. I typically eat a bit too much, and feel less than proud after. Now, when pasta is involved . . . 

The next poster has had rooster for Christmas dinner (bonus marks if you've done so more than once).


----------



## eMacMan

False but have had fresh Capon. Yum

TPBM Loves Christmas but does not go in much for gifts.


----------



## johnp

True & False ... still give gifts, but we've been focusing on food & drink gifts of late, at our ages, we don't need much in the way of more stuff & such.

TPBM has tasted (and maybe prepared) mincemeat tarts, pies, and/or the like with real meat mincemeat, the latter prepared with game meats, such as moose, and etc.


----------



## FeXL

I don't know...

Years ago, after my grandmother passed away, we went through her basement "fruit room" where she kept her preserves, etc. In there were some two quart sealers (they had been there for as long as I could remember, well back into the 60's) which my mom said had "mince meat" in them. She made some tarts, put this mince meat in them, and I have absolutely no recollection what they tasted like. All of my uncles hunted so there was a good chance there may have been some wild game in there.

TPB, like me, plans on getting a motorcycle ride over Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Uh, not so much, but then again at my age, any kind of ride would do! 

TPB wants among other things, new warm wool socks from Santa.


----------



## Dr.G.

False (got them last year), but I am hoping for some new slippers.

TPBM wears slippers around the house.


----------



## johnp

Somewhat true, but not the typical ones .. I wear knitted sock "slippers" .. they're warm, and great on the carpeted floors we have.

TPBM enjoys wearing 'housecoats', 'bathrobes' or 'dressing gowns' when lounging around his/her home.


----------



## Kazak

False, I'm either dressed or not socially-presentable. (No doubt there are some who would argue I'm not socially-presentable even when I am dressed.)

The next poster is an admirer of Oscar Wilde.


----------



## eMacMan

..


----------



## johnp

False ... but do like King Oscar sardines!!

TPBM hopes the current NHL 'fiasco' ends soon - one way or the other.


----------



## SINC

Nope, not a chance. NHL hockey is now big business and they lost me as a fan two strikes ago. They can die and go, well, you know. Want real hockey? The junior worlds deliver the very best.

TPB does not watch NHL hockey either.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I just watch the highlights.

TPBM likes to fly a kite on a windy day.


----------



## johnp

False .... but I have been told to "go fly a kite" a few times over the years!!

TPBM has built and flown model planes, with or without a child at his/her side.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I never got it to fly very well.

TPBM is certified to fly some sort of plane.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I may be certifiable.

The next poster genuinely enjoys Christmas music.


----------



## johnp

True ... and especially when served up via such wonderful concerts as this one -

TPBM is still in the planning stages of their Christmas dinner menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My wife has that well in hand.

TPBM has lit some Hanukkah candles this week.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster has a birthday between now and Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has an anniversary between now and New Year's Day.


----------



## SINC

True, December 25 will mark the 48th time my wife and I have spent Christmas together.

TPB hopes to see carollers at their door over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... I like to hear live music.

TPBM is able to sing well (for the record, I cannot)


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM played an instrument in his/her primary or high school band.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have no musical aptitude.

TPBM has an RRSP.


----------



## johnp

False ... when I reached "the age", it was rolled into a RRIF.

TPBM still has a good many working years left to contribute to an RRSP befpre doing the same or similar.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> False ... when I reached "the age", it was rolled into a RRIF.
> 
> TPBM still has a good many working years left to contribute to an RRSP befpre doing the same or similar.


Not really. 

TPBM will be getting some new ice skates soon.


----------



## eMacMan

False. The old ones will do for a while longer.

TPBM was out boot-skating today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I was out working in the garden in boots.

TPBM grows roses in his/her garden.


----------



## johnp

False .... but sure enjoy seeing the red berries on the holly bushes at this time of year.

TPBM has tasted pimento liqueur.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster's index fingers are shorter than his/her ring fingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TBPM has flat feet.


----------



## SINC

Nope, arches in good condition.

TPB will buy someone a box of chocolates very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... my wife LOVES chocolate.

TPBM likes hot dogs.


----------



## Kazak

True, but don't tell anyone.

The next poster wears a necklace almost every day.


----------



## johnp

False ... not since the late-60's/early-70's.

TPBM likes to wear touques during the colder weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I only wear it when I use the snow blower.

TPBM has a snowblower, but does not like to use it.


----------



## Kazak

False. Even the worst snowfalls we get here (maybe once a decade) can be dealt with in an hour or less with a standard shovel.

The next poster has trouble making a Christmas wish list for him/herself.


----------



## johnp

False ... no more such lists ... the only lists I prepare are 'to do' and 'grocery' lists.

TPBM enjoys tourtiere pie ... and has plans to make one over the holidays.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. it's apple pie or nothing for me.

TPBM is able to bake a pie.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> False .............. it's apple pie or nothing for me.
> 
> TPBM is able to bake a pie.


In the most basal sense of the definition, yes.

TPB, like me, prefers to cook for a thrashing crew, rather than just oneself.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I like to experiment upon myself first.

TPBM likes to sing.


----------



## johnp

False ... though often wish I could ... I'm always singing to myself!! 

TPBM likes to sing when taking a shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... and sing very loudly.

TPBM likes to swim.


----------



## johnp

False ... if the depth of water is over my head when standing. 

TPBM has enjoyed experiences of sitting and soaking in pools fed by natural hot-springs.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... an amazing sensation.

TPBM likes to go to a sauna every so often.


----------



## johnp

True ... just wish it could be more often.

TPBM has ended a time in a hot sauna with a run to a splash in an unheated pool, or roll in the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. thought I was going to die.

TPBM likes really cold weather.


----------



## SINC

False. I tend to hibernate during the -30s and below.

TPB has never experienced -53° below like some Albertans over age 50 have.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. -37C (not sure of the windchill) was my coldest temp, standing on Portage and Main in Winnipeg on Boxing Day.

TPBM likes to shop on Boxing Day.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I might this year anyway. It would be the first time in about six years.

The next poster has worked in retail on Boxing Day, and has seen the madness from the other side of the till.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but one Boxing Day Sale madness adventure turned me off from shopping on that day.

TPBM enjoys doing little on New Year's Eve.


----------



## SINC

True, we have stayed home a celebrated for over 20 years now, leaving the madness to others. Much to see on TV that night. Come to think of it, haven't been able to stay awake until midnight in years either. 

TPB has red socks they wear on Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but I just can't find them (I think one of the doxie pups stole them years ago).

TPBM once got a puppy for Christmas (NOT a good idea, in my opinion).


----------



## Kazak

False, and I agree.

The next poster is looking forward to longer days.


----------



## KC4

True....24 hours just ain't enough. 

The next poster has at one point in his or her life, dressed up as an elf or Santa.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, for a local preschool here in St.John's.

TPBM still believes in Santa.


----------



## SINC

True, in the sense that it makes our grandchildren happy.

TPB can crack walnuts without a nut cracker.


----------



## KC4

True. 

The next poster knows the handy trick to opening up pistachio nuts without using fingernails, teeth or cracker....


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB will eat too many chocolates in the coming two weeks.


----------



## Kazak

False, no such thing.

The next poster was grateful for hail today, because at least it's white.


----------



## eMacMan

False, did not enjoy shoveling the snow either.

TPBM is eagerly waiting a shipment in the mail.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM still likes to mail out Christmas cards.


----------



## Kazak

False, but my wife does.

The next poster is going to need a long sleep after Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. just maybe a short nap.

TPBM likes to take power naps.


----------



## Kazak

Oh yeah.

The next poster is not sure why he/she is working today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... but it beats shopping in the malls.

TPBM will NOT go near a shopping mall this time of year.


----------



## johnp

Do not wish to, but I am selective and only go to stores that have what I really need or must have ... Browsing around is definitely out!!!

TPBM has finished his/her Christmas shopping -- gifts, food, booze, and etc, and can now relax knowing they will not have to face the lineups in the stores.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB wishes they too were done with it all where Christmas is concerned.


----------



## KC4

Very true. 

The next poster is mildly disappointed the world did not end.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster feels sorry for KC4, who may be the only person/fish to not realize that the world did end.


----------



## SINC

Shhh, don't tell her.

TPB didn't believe that stuff anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM is hoping for a quiet Christmas Day.


----------



## SINC

True, but unlikely with a two year old and a four year old on hand. 

TPB is going to visit friends on Boxing Day.


----------



## Kazak

False. Christmas Eve for me.

The next poster agrees that Alastair Sim was the best. Scrooge. ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 

TPBM has a favorite Christmas movie that they watch every year.


----------



## SINC

True, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.

TPB has a favourite nut they can't get enough of at Christmas.


----------



## johnp

False 

TPBM loves to make their own version of "bread stuffing" for turkey, chicken, or other birds, and thinks theirs is 'the' one. (and I'll bet most are so good too!!)


----------



## KC4

True and false. I make my own version (something different every year) but it's not necessarily "the" one. This year it's quinoa, chopped pancetta, green onions, and artichoke stalk. 

The next poster opens up Christmas presents on December 24th.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM takes loads of pictures on Christmas morning.


----------



## eMacMan

False, but freed of the cost of film I do take way too many photos.

TPBM still has not fully sorted photos from 2011.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... and going back further than that as well.

TPBM missed pictures you can hold in your hand.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> True ......... and going back further than that as well.
> 
> TPBM missed pictures you can hold in your hand.


False if I really like them I have them printed. It is the only archival way to preserve a digital image.

TPBM remembers ink wells and quill pens from his grade school era.


----------



## johnp

True .... I sure do, and some fond memories of "games" we used to play with them when they were empty of ink - like capturing some hair of a ponytail from a person in the desk in front of you. Ouch!!

TPBM remembers using fountain pens.


----------



## jamesB

True 
TPB does not know the difference between a 'quill pen' and a 'straight pen'


----------



## johnp

True ... we used what were called 'straight pens' - wooden holders with metal nibs, which "collected" some ink when dunked in the ink well.

TPBM remembers how important 'blotters' were to the process of writing back in those days!!


----------



## jamesB

True, I also remember getting the strap because I kept dunking the pigtails of the girl in front of me, into my inkwell, which was full of ink.
TPBM remembers learning to write with those 'straight pens' using the Macleans writing instruction books.


----------



## johnp

True ... I think. I know we had some instruction books, but had forgotten the name.

TPBM has heard some Christmas songs and carols today that have transported him/her back to some fond memories of early-childhood days.


----------



## Kazak

Not today, but over the past few weeks.

The next poster is having a mellow Christmas afternoon or evening.


----------



## johnp

Very true ... all dinner preps have been done, and we've been relaxing and enjoying some cheer!!

TPBM is looking forward to checking out a few (so-called) Boxing Day sales tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

No way. The sales have started about an hour ago, and I do NOT intend to join the crowds.

TPBM got something they wanted for Christmas.


----------



## SINC

True, a spare charging cable fro my iPhone 5 and an adapter so I can plug in my stereo unit to play tunes from my phone through the FM radio of the motor home.

TPB is making plans to go out on New Years Eve.


----------



## eMacMan

Not yeti but who knows?

TPBM runs the block heater for an hour or so before starting the car in very cold weather, even though he knows the car will start without it.


----------



## johnp

False ... no car, but regardless, no worries here about temp's that require block heaters. 

TPBM has absolutely no plans to head out on New Year's Eve ... and is looking forward to staying home, and doing their own thing.


----------



## Kazak

New Year's is days away, won't know what I'm doing for some time.

The next poster worked on a project today.


----------



## SINC

True. And it was successful, that 6-pack is toast. 

TPB buys wine by the case direct from the winery.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but we do buy beer right from the brewery (Quidi Vidi Brewery here in St.John's)

TPBM has visited St.John's sometime in this century.


----------



## Kazak

False, but maybe in the summer of 2014.

The next poster hears chocolate calling his/her name.


----------



## JCCanuck

Kazak said:


> False, but maybe in the summer of 2014.
> 
> The next poster hears chocolate calling his/her name.


TRUE! Just stuffing my face with a monster Toblerone bar now!

TPBM is worried about jumping on the scales now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. XX)

TPBM is a maker of weight-related New Year's resolutions.


----------



## SINC

False. I started my diet November 1 at 216 pounds. Today, in spite of a Christmas feast of sorts, I weigh 192.

TPB has never had to worry about their weight.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I seem to have it under control for now.

The next poster hasn't had pie for a while (read "too long").


----------



## johnp

True .. but we're planning to prepare a tourtiere pie very soon.

TPBM did not have turkey on Christmas day, but will be having turkey before, or on New Year's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... and the turkey soup is being made as we speak.

TPBM likes to make different kinds of homemade soups.


----------



## johnp

Very true .... and often.

TPBM enjoys using leftover turkey in casseroles and pies (in addition to soups, et al).


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very true.

TPBM actually knows how to make a turkey with all the trimmings (full disclosure -- I do not).


----------



## johnp

Nope ... I'm a loser when it comes to the 'tradional' roasting of a whole turkey, and preparing the trimmings that go with it.

TPBM often enjoys the next day 'leftovers' of a turkey meal more than what's served on the day.


----------



## Kazak

True, as long as there's leftover stuffing.

The next poster is turkeyed-out by now.


----------



## SINC

False. Today is day four in a row with turkey of one sort or another. Loving it.

TPB just wants a good steak.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ but not while there is turkey on the go.

TPBM likes to BBQ in the wintertime.


----------



## Kazak

Well, it's not as if a BBQ would be compromised by snow or anything . . . but false--it's too rainy most of the time.

The next poster is tired of my whining about the rain here.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM likes to walk in thick fog.


----------



## johnp

True ... though those times are much more minimal here than I recall during my years in Halifax.

TPBM when dressed for it, often enjoys the experience of a walk in the rain. (like Johnny Ray said .. "Just walking in the rain, all alone and blue ..... and etc.")


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. so long as there is not strong wind and horizontal rain.

TPBM likes to snow shoe.


----------



## SINC

Fasle, don't even like snow on my shoes.

TPB has an old record LP they've hung onto all these years.


----------



## FeXL

True. Still have a couple dozen or so squirrelled away.

TPB, like me, still has some 8-tracks kicking around somewhere.


----------



## SINC

True, about a hundred or so to be exact. Still have the player too and crank it up in the back garage every now and then.

TPB never did own an 8-track player.


----------



## johnp

Ture ... that's probably the only format I did not get into.

TPBM often wishes he/she had kept something to play some of the 33's and 45's they still have tucked away.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I did ............. but not something for my father's 78s.

TPBM still remember black and white TV ............ with shows that were live.


----------



## johnp

True ... my parents bought their first tv in 1954 - to watch the British Empire Games, live from Empire Stadium in Vancouver. The "Miracle Mile", et al. 1954 British Empire and Commonwealth Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM also witnessed that event, in-person or via tv.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but a great event nonetheless.

TPBM remembers this great moment in sports history. 

The Shot Heard 'Round The World - YouTube


----------



## johnp

True 

TPBM remembers when we had so-called "professional" hockey in Canada and could pay many dollars to go to a game to watch the "fights", et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ but I was also able to see the greats of the mid-1960s and 70s at Madison Square Garden in NYC.

TPBM has a team who he/she roots for win the Stanley Cup in his/her lifetime.


----------



## johnp

False ... 

TPBM is happy that hockey -- NHL-style -- will return to their tv or city soon.


----------



## Kazak

True and false. I have mixed feelings.

The next poster is hungry, right now.


----------



## iMouse

False. Thirsty though. 

TPBM doesn't sleep too well


----------



## johnp

False .... I sleep well, but do dream a lot.

TPBM experiences many of his/her dreams in colour.


----------



## iMouse

True, and they can be vast in their scope. Cast of thousands. 

TPBM prefers savoury over sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............ at times.

TPBM prefers salty over sweet.


----------



## KC4

True, most of the time. 

The next poster loves durian.


----------



## Dr.G.

No way. Smelled it once ........... and that is enough to last a lifetime.

TPBM has lived in a former life.


----------



## Kazak

Not to my knowledge.

The next poster has lived in this life.


----------



## KC4

Most definitely. Still am.

The next poster has at least one major goal they wish to accomplish before they die.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM likes to make a wish when he/she blows out the candles on his/her birthday cake.


----------



## iMouse

False.

Too busy dialing 911 for the fire department.

TPBM still bites their nails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, true.

TPBM is an avid drinker of water (e.g. 1-2 liters a day)


----------



## SINC

True, but only if it has hops in it. 

TPB wants winter to just be over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM actually likes winter sports outdoor.


----------



## Lawrence

Dr.G. said:


> Very true.
> 
> TPBM actually likes winter sports outdoor.


False, I hate the cold

The poster below me knew that it was 5 years ago today that this thread was started


----------



## Kazak

False. I would have guessed three or four years.

The next poster has been posting in this thread since its earliest days.


----------



## KC4

False.


The next poster went back and read at least a few pages of this thread's earliest posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I only do that in The Shang thread and The Weather thread.

TPBM has never posted in either The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread of The Weather thread.


----------



## johnp

False.

TPBM loves to debate, so finds posting in the threads related to politics and religion to be "their thing".


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM loves election night, regardless of the locale or the election.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> TPBM loves election night, regardless of the locale or the election.


False long since realized that candidates are pre-selected to exclude the best candidates.

TPBM had some good news today.


----------



## KC4

False. But that would be nice. 


The next poster sneaks a quick visit to ehMac or other places online while at work.


----------



## SINC

False. BTW, what's work?

TPB catches themselves daydreaming too often.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .....................................................

TPBM is able to remember their night time dream ( I can't  )


----------



## iMouse

("Not now Sidney!!" - _Col. Henry Blake_) 

True, usually only If they are exceptional ones.

TPBM has eschewed from adding salt to their food.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I find that there is enough salt in the foods naturally .............. although I might add a bit at times, so I am not a total abstainer.

TPBM abstains from drinking some sort of liquid (I abstain from drinking soft drinks due to the sugar content)


----------



## iMouse

True. If I go to a burger joint I always ask for the moo option. Besides, a fair ale beats an exceptional soft drink, hands-down.

TPBM should get more planned exercise than they do.


----------



## KC4

False, but I'd like to.


The next poster is really the next imposter.


----------



## Kazak

Oui.

The next poster is the next riposter (touché).


----------



## KC4

Si. 

The next poster is actually the next posterior.


----------



## SINC

True, been called that enough times that it no longer matters. 

TNP has been a poster boy/girl for a cause at some point in their life.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my daugher Shaina was the poster child for the CNIB here in NL.

TPBM supports the efforts of the CNIB.


----------



## johnp

...


----------



## iMouse

*You bet.* Been with them over 10 years now, as a volunteer sans funds.

(Bless your daughter.)

TPBM does some sort of charitable work.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, mostly as a volunteer.

TPBM is doing his/her income tax tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

False, still waiting on govt and bank for tax receipts.

TPB is not fond of doing income tax.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> False, still waiting on govt and bank for tax receipts.
> 
> TPB is not fond of doing income tax.


True, more accurately not fond of *paying* income tax.

TPBM uses some sort of tax software to prepare/file their return.


----------



## KC4

I tried once, but found it was useless without the right hardware.

The next poster is trying to get out of cooking dinner.


----------



## iMouse

True. Good ale is a balanced meal, right??

TPBM suffers from SAD, and is so glad the Winter Solstice is behind us again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............ my wife suffers from SAD, but the least amount of daylight here in St.John's is from mid-Feb. to mid-April. 

TPBM suffers from SAD.


----------



## Kazak

True, but only mildly. Still grateful for the current cold snap, which gives us some sun (once the fog burns off).

The next poster is going to Europe this summer.


----------



## johnp

False ...but hope to catch some of the sunny Okanagan of BC once the mountain passes between here and there clear of snow (to catch some rays and some wines!!) 

TPBM like me, has never crossed the Atlantic to Europe.


----------



## Aurora

false. many times.
TPBM loves Germany


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............ but I liked Austria better than Germany.

TPBM has been to Rome and Athens to see the classic ancient buildings.


----------



## KC4

Rome yes, Athens no. 



The next poster knows exactly how to defend themselves against a banana.


----------



## iMouse

True, but they always get somewhat upset when I do.

TPBM plays chess, with varying success.


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> True, but they always get somewhat upset when I do.
> 
> TPBM plays chess, with varying success.


Nope, false, but I'm pretty good at playing chest. 

TPB thinks this thread has gone silly.


----------



## johnp

No, no, no, no .... yes.

TPBM is not shovelling snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Did it this morning, and will be doing it tomorrow morning.

TPBM still likes to make snow angels.


----------



## Kazak

Can't remember. One needs snow.

The next poster avoids an entire food group.


----------



## KC4

True. I try to avoid and ditch carbohydrates as much as possible, but they refuse to be ignored. 

The next poster has swallowed a mangosteen.


----------



## Kazak

Probably not, unless it's one of those things that fly into my mouth when I'm riding my bike.

The next poster is a mouth-breather, too.


----------



## Aurora

true. When I sleep.
TPBM loves jigsaw puzzles


----------



## SINC

True, do them all the time on my MBP.

TPB has a hobby that does not require a computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. gardening.

TPBM has an organic garden of some sort, big or small, indoors or outside.


----------



## iMouse

Intentional, or in my fridge?

FALSE. Black thumb.

TPBM still loves the 4 seasons, no matter what.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... you may have our Winter.

TPBM has a telescope for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

True. Two as a matter of fact. One in the house and one in the motor home.

TPB has often considered star gazing, but has never quite got around to doing it.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ I still marvel at the wonders in the sky.

TPBM wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## Kazak

True, until I read about the training. Back then, of course, there were no Canadian astronauts, either.

The next poster is an admirer of the Canadian flag.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. I fly it whenever I am able to (weather permitting)

TPBM became a Canadian citizen by choice (rather than by birth)


----------



## eMacMan

True a Canadian by choice.

TPB has considered giving up or given up his birth citizenship.


----------



## Kazak

False, unless I could become a Planetary Citizen.

The next poster hasn't lost a fingernail or toenail in over a decade.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM (like me) still has his/her appendix.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM has had a kidney stone pass.


----------



## Aurora

True :yikes:
TPBM has never been in long term hospital care.


----------



## johnp

True (and cross fingers & toes that continues!!).

TPBM has had cataract operations.


----------



## Aurora

True and what a difference to my eyesight.
TPBM is plagued with psoriasis.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but it is helped by sunlight.

TPBM tans easily and does not get a sunburn.


----------



## johnp

Mostly True ... but it didn't stop or keep me from developing a skin cancer a couple of years ago.

TPBM often suffers from what some call "fibromyalgia'.


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> Mostly True ... but it didn't stop or keep me from developing a skin cancer a couple of years ago.
> 
> TPBM often suffers from what some call "fibromyalgia'.


False, but it's real, and it's nasty,

TPBM can't stand commercials of any kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM remembers black and white live TV.


----------



## iMouse

True. Loved Percy Salzman, with the weather. (How did he do that?)

TPBM used to listen to Faster Foster broadcast the Leaf home games.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I watched the Leafs crush the NY Rangers back in 1967 on their way to the Stanley Cup.

TPBM has rooted for a team that actually won a Stanley Cup in his/her lifetime.


----------



## iMouse

True, and that ended the same year, 1967.  And then came expansion, and I was out. The talent pool got too shallow, and the thugs came out, in force, to compensate.

(Watched many games at The Gardens, from the rush standing-room behind the Greens and the Greys.)

TPBM could care less about any contemporary music after the 80's.


----------



## johnp

True .. I think. Folk, jazz, and classical musics have always been 'contemporary' for me.

TPBM enjoyed some of the live folk and blues music offerings of the "coffee houses" of the 60's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM likes to go to the symphony to hear live classical music.


----------



## SINC

Uh, sadly no. I love the sound of birds singing or crickets chirping or the crackle of a campfire much more. Never been to a symphony, ballet or opera and never will.

TPB has more than one pair of sandals and wishes they were wearing them soon.


----------



## johnp

False .. I wear the same footwear all year .. and don't own any sandels.

TPBM is (like us) looking forward to attending a classical music concert this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ................ in a few weeks. I can't wait.

TPBM likes to hum.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I like to whistle.

The next poster remembers the day he/she learned to whistle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, true. My grandfather taught me to whistle on my 7th birthday. He died soon after this lesson.

TPBM remembers his/her grandfather or grandmother fondly.


----------



## johnp

True .... especially my 'Nana', who was born in St. John's, NL ... sadly, never got to meet my grandfathers.

TPBM loves to "sing" in the shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true ............ but I do it when no one is here ............ but my dogs tend to howl.

TPBM has a dog that will howl at certain times.


----------



## Kazak

False. No dog = no howling.

The next poster suspects that more than 1/12 of the people he/she knows have birthdays in January.


----------



## johnp

...........


----------



## johnp

Sorry about that .... will try again!!

False (I think) ... do not know anyone having a birthday in January.

TPBM (like me) is looking forward to celebrating the birthday of someone they know and love in February.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .............. but I shall in March. 

TPBM was born in a Winter month.


----------



## Kazak

Fall-se.

The next poster was born on a solstice or equinox.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not quite .............. missed it by two weeks.

TPBM was a breech-birth baby (I was, so welcome to the club if you were as well).


----------



## FeXL

Don't remember, was too young. Mom probably would have said something, though.

TPB, like me, has been shoulders deep into more than one member of a bovine species, pulling a calf that presented breech.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I once milked a cow.

TPBM has owned a pet other than a dog or a cat or a bird.


----------



## johnp

True ... guinea pigs, hamsters, turtles, frogs, and mostly aquarium fish (goldfish and tropical).

TPBM once attempted to maintain a terrarium with some local flora and fauna (mosses, ferns, snails, frogs, salamanders, and/or etc.).


----------



## SINC

True, I had a pet wild crow named Blackie who used to follow me to school and sit on the windowsill of my classroom. (I assumed 'bird' meant canary, budgie or finch type domestic birds.)

TPB is fond of kiwi and eats it often.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ....... just hate trying to carefully peel this fruit.

TPBM is a lover of all sorts of fruits and berries.


----------



## johnp

SINC was out of sinc with his last post .... but who cares, eh.

True .. loves all sorts of fruits, especially when 'away' and can get from sources truly-fresh!!

TPBM enjoys grapes ... especially when they've become wines!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but I still love fresh fruits and berries.

TPBM is a lover of various sorts of nuts.


----------



## Kazak

True, especially my family.

The next poster has a lot of work to do this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My online grad students are mostly teachers so weekends are their time to post.

TPBM has taken some sort of online course or training.


----------



## johnp

False 

TPBM is looking forward to sharing in Chinese New Year, and enjoying the shopping around, and dining during this event.

(edit - probably three tries to do so, to change content a little)


----------



## iMouse

False. I sent cards one year, and everyone was 'What the Hell is this?'. Such gratitude.

TPBM is living a comfortable life, un-beset by financial troubles.


----------



## Kazak

Almost true. The troubles we have are probably paltry compared to the "average" Canadian.

The next poster, by contrast, labours under a more typical five-figure personal debt.


----------



## SINC

Nope, not a chance.

TPB has a savings account for big ticket items like vehicle replacement and only buys when the cash is available.


----------



## johnp

True ... and only buy when the cash is available.

TPBM has never purchased anything - except for a mortage on a property - on time.


----------



## iMouse

False. 

Not being born with a silver spoon in my mouth, I had to play the debt game. 

*But* my current condo and car were paid for via cash. I have zero debt, but at my age I would hope everyone does.

TPBM appreciates Classical music more than any other genre. ("If you want to find the truth in life, don't pass music by.")


----------



## SINC

Nope, can't stand most of it other than the odd exception. I like most genres, well have to draw the line at noise and rap.

TPB listens only to satellite radio, no AM or FM.


----------



## iMouse

False.

FM in the car, always, unless I need AM talk for a traffic report when heading into Toronto. 

iTunes radio when at home, like now.

TPBM has spent time, whenever, contemplating their navel.


----------



## Kazak

Occasionally, I check on its depth.

The next poster has contemplated someone else's navel at length.


----------



## SINC

Ah, but that would be telling. 

TPB is an admirer of the female form.


----------



## johnp

Yes .... but I enjoy, admire, and appreciate all things and forms of nature.

TPBM can see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Kazak

I try.

The next poster doesn't put all his/her eggs in one basket.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM only likes eggs cooked in a certain way (for me, scrambled is the only way to go)


----------



## johnp

True ... when fried - over 'hard', when scrambled - very 'firm', when boiled or poached - well done. 

TPBM enjoys making omelettes - experimenting with various fillings.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ and I have liked all of my experiments.

TPBM had a chemistry set when he/she was younger.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I doubt I used it more than once.

The next poster once owned a number of original Hot Wheels cars that would be quite valuable now if he/she still had them.


----------



## Dr.G.

False .......... but I was a millionaire once ......... until my mother threw out most of my baseball cards from the 1950s.

TPBM collected baseball or hockey cards as a child.


----------



## Kazak

True, as a teenager.

The next poster damaged a lot of potentially-valuable trading cards by playing that game where two people each throw a card (à la Odd Job) at a wall, and the one who gets a card to lean against the wall wins both.


----------



## iMouse

True, and the bicycle spoke deal too.

TPBM has cobbled together various disparate parts, to make some mode of transport for themselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, what today would be called a skate board.

TPBM likes to fly kites.


----------



## SINC

True and the grandson just loves it.

TPB grew up making his own home made kites from grocery bags and twine with newspaper tails.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Flew it from the roof of my apartment building.

TPBM remember rabbit ears for TVs.


----------



## johnp

Sure do. Used them in many of the locations I've lived and worked.

TPBM had tv in the 1950's.


----------



## SINC

Yep, true. First set in 1957. (And still use rabbit ears on our kitchen set today.)

TBP had a Red Ryder BB gun when a youngster.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep, true. First set in 1957. (And still use rabbit ears on our kitchen set today.)
> 
> TBP had a Red Ryder BB gun when a youngster.


False though I did learn to shoot a .22 rifle at the age of seven.

TPBM had a radio flyer wagon in his youth.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, but I recall I had a Radio Flyer sled as a child.

TPBM fondly remembers sliding down snowy hills as a child.


----------



## johnp

False .... not many hills, or snow where I lived as a child. Used our wagons and scooters though on what we had available.

TPBM grew up as a small child with both a cat and dog as his/her best friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ............. grew up with a dog, but had loads of baby boomer friends in my apartment building.

TPBM grew up in an apartment rather than an actual house.


----------



## johnp

False ... but did spend the first few months of my life in an apartment - parents moved, and rented a house for my early-childhood years.

TPBM is looking forward to celebrating a "new year" and birthday in February.


----------



## Kazak

False and false.

The next poster is reading ehMac during a staff meeting.


----------



## johnp

False ... did many of those, do not anymore!!

TPBM is preparing what might be called a "comfort meal" for dinner today.


----------



## iMouse

False. That comfort will come via take-out from my local F&C shop.

TPBM wonders who the Hell is in charge ........... everywhere.


----------



## Lawrence

iMouse said:


> TPBM wonders who the Hell is in charge ........... everywhere.


True...
Certainly isn't Harper, The economy is slipping quickly, Even in Alberta.
Banks are losing their ratings and credit card interest rates are on the rise.

The Poster Below Me is thinking of buying an old car this year rather than a new one.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Not buying a car at all.

TPBM does not drive.


----------



## iMouse

False, although some might argue that I don't know how. I laugh in their general direction.

TPBM would rather poke a pencil in their eye, than suffer another reunion of in-laws.


----------



## Lawrence

iMouse said:


> TPBM would rather poke a pencil in their eye, than suffer another reunion of in-laws.


False - I come from a dysfunctional family

The Poster Below Me is a lurker on a lot of other message boards, But is very talkative on ehMac.


----------



## iMouse

Lawrence said:


> False - I come from a dysfunctional family
> 
> The Poster Below Me is a lurker on a lot of other message boards, But is very talkative on ehMac.


False - I'm vociferous wherever Life takes me. But it wasn't always thus.

TPBM wonders why the Hell I use the words that I do. I'll tell you. This language, although much maligned by others, can be very colourful, if not restricted by limiting it to common usage.


----------



## Lawrence

iMouse said:


> TPBM wonders why the Hell I use the words that I do.


True - It did cross my mind

The Poster Below Me misses the good old days when ehMac was young and full of life


----------



## Kazak

I miss the days when I was young more.

The next poster is still young.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. I assume that I have fewer years behind me than ahead of me. Such is Life.

TPBM is over 70 years of age.


----------



## iMouse

True.



Dr.G. said:


> I assume that I have fewer years *behind* me than *ahead* of me.


Say what? 

TPBM cares less about their physical age than most people do.


----------



## Kazak

Ambiguous. I hope I care more about most people than I do about my physical age. I also hope I care less about my physical age than most people care about their physical age.

The next poster still wears an ID bracelet.


----------



## iMouse

Kazak said:


> Ambiguous. I hope I care more about most people than I do about my physical age. I also hope I care less about my physical age than most people care about their physical age.


Thanks Teach. Fixed.



Kazak said:


> The next poster still wears an ID bracelet.


False, they don't make horse serum any longer for Tetanus.

Not counting teeth, TPBM has some type of artificial part in their body.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM suffers from osteoarthritis somewhere in his/her body.


----------



## johnp

True ... several parts of my body.

TPBM has suffered from gout at some time in his/her life.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM has a good/normal blood pressure reading.


----------



## Kazak

Yes indeed. 

The next poster experiences occasional spikes in his/her blood pressure.


----------



## johnp

False ... just the daily ups & downs.

TPBM thought this thread had died .... and maybe wished it had!!


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I like this thread.

TPBM has a favorite thread or two somewhere in ehMacLand.


----------



## Kazak

Test, I mean, true.

The next poster owns one or more "Think Different" posters.


----------



## SINC

False, but I do.

TPB loves artichokes.


----------



## johnp

False .. just haven't tried them enough to know if I even like them, and the last time I tried one, was many years ago.

TPBM enjoys fresh green snap or snow peas, and has recently discovered the young & very fresh ones coming in from Mexico.


----------



## Kazak

True, false.

The next poster is enjoying the recent appearance of sunshine.


----------



## iMouse

True, but a little late in the day for that here.

It was nice, but -11ºC, with a wind that could cut skin, was not.

TPBM is looking forward to Roll Up The Rim To Win, starting in the morning.


----------



## johnp

False .. don't do any of the coffee places.

TPBM has plans to acquire a new pet this year, most likely in the spring or early-summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Possibly ............... one of our female doxies might be bred with one of our male doxies and we might keep a female pup.

TPBM would love to get a puppy sometime this year (any breed).


----------



## Kazak

False, the kids are too old for us to get a new pet now.

The next poster ought to clean out the fridge.


----------



## johnp

False ... but so close to true!!! 

TPBM really needs to do a check of what's in, and shouldn't be in, their bedroom and hall closets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting .............. and true.

TPBM has dust bunnies under their bed.


----------



## Kazak

Afraid to look.

The next poster keeps a tidy house.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. but we try to even with six doxies.

TPBM has once owned a dachshund of some size or coat texture.


----------



## johnp

False .... but Jean did -- a full-size, red, smooth, many years ago.

TPBM remembers the very first dog that came into his/her family. Mine was 'Skipper' .. an Irish Setter/Springer Spaniel 'mix' .. a gorgeous, loving dog, my best buddy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... Scamp, a black Cocker Spaniel.

TPBM does not like either dogs or cats in his/her home.


----------



## Kazak

False, true.

The next poster watched/is watching something on Netflix tonight.


----------



## SINC

You Bet! Groucho.

TPB has no idea what what I just posted means.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............... but I don't know the "magic word". 

TPBM remembers watching Groucho, Ed Sullivan, et al on a black and white TV with rabbit ears.


----------



## johnp

True ... and with one of those huge up on the roof antennas as well (before the days of cable, et al.).

TPBM remembers brand, and where they purchased their first colour tv. (for me it was a one of Sony's first offerings, and purchased in downtown, Halifax).


----------



## Aurora

True. It was a Heathkit that I built myself and purchased at their plant in Toronto.
TPBM remembers when remotes were a novelty


----------



## SINC

True. First channel changer I ever had for a TV was a box with 15 channel buttons that plugged into the TV via a 20 foot wire.

TPB now has too many remotes to keep track of.


----------



## johnp

True (and well-remember those long wire remotes ... even my first couple of vcr's had them!!)

TPBM has never owned a vcr?


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I still have my VCR and it still works.

TPBM is in the process of changing their VCR home movies into a digital format.


----------



## johnp

False .. most have been thrown, some have been replaced with improved dvd offerings.

TPBM is still using a CRT tv for some of their tv viewing.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> False .. most have been thrown, some have been replaced with improved dvd offerings.
> 
> TPBM is still using a CRT tv for some of their tv viewing.


True if you count the 20" built in one in the dash of the motor home, but I only watch it a couple of times a year. Instead I plunk a 40'' Samsung LED in front of it and watch things in HD.

TPB has never owned a motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but my wife wants us to get one and call it the "Doxiemobile" to go around to dog shows in eastern Canada.

TPBM has never been east of Montreal here in Canada.


----------



## johnp

False ... 25 years in Atlantic Canada, split amongst NS, NF, and NB.

TPBM has never been to the west coast of Vancouver Island, BC ... Canada's 'most' west coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... was even west of Vancouver when I was visiting friends in Victoria.

TPBM has dipped his/her feet in the Atlantic and Pacifici Oceans, and the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... Victoria is 'on' Vancouver Island, but the west coast of Vancouver Island is well-west of Victoria.

True ... in all three, a good many times.

TPBM has been to, and experienced some of the sights and sounds of PEI, Canada's smallest Province.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. PEI is the only one of Canada's ten provinces that I have not experienced.

TPBM has been to all ten Canadian provinces.


----------



## Kazak

So far, only six, and one territory.

The next poster has already worn white this year.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep about a foot of it last weekend.

TPBM has multiple citizenships.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. a proud Canadian (by choice) and American (by birth) citizen.

TPBM has not been to New York City but has this city on his/her bucket list.


----------



## eMacMan

True and False. No desire to visit any big cities.

TPBM enjoys winter storms.


----------



## Kazak

I don't remember, but I think so.

The next poster thinks nostalgia is over-rated.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............... it is what makes the 60s still relevant.

TPBM was "a child of the 60s".


----------



## Kazak

False. I was a child _in_ the 60s.

The next poster missed the 60s altogether.


----------



## kelman

almost, born in 1962

tpbm enjoys time playing a musical instrument


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster was born the same year as Kelman and Kazak.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... I am old enough to have fully enjoyed the 60s.

TPBM was born sometime during or even before WWII.


----------



## johnp

True (so probably considered a child of the 40's ... though I would consider the 50's to be 'the' decade!!)

TPBM fondly recalls the rock & roll music of the 50's ... and was old enough to attend live concerts. (many fond memories for me)


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true ........... I can remember the music of the 50s, but was only in public school so could not attend concerts.

TPBM has seen the Beatles at a live concert.


----------



## Kazak

Regrettably false. I haven't even seen any of them solo.

The next poster knows at least one Beatle's birthday by heart.


----------



## KC4

True. 

The PBM seeks enlightenment.


----------



## Kazak

No way. Enlightenment is, like, totally over-rated.

The next poster has achieved enlightenment.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ enlightenment is a path and not a destination.

TPBM has studied Zen.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM will be watching the Academy Awards on tv this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I shall see the list of winners tomorrow.\

TPBM has been to a major awards show.


----------



## Kazak

False, just local ones.

The next poster owns a tux.


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> False, just local ones.
> 
> The next poster owns a tux.




True. 

TPB has never worn a tux.


----------



## mlmummert

SINC said:


> True.
> 
> TPB has never worn a tux.


True

TPBM has used OSX 10.4.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazak

True, and a few others as well.

The next poster lives in the US, like mimummert.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ......... but I did once, many, many moons ago.

TPBM was not born in Canada.


----------



## Kazak

False.

Apple has still not designed the perfect device for the next poster.


----------



## eMacMan

True oh so true, and it would be so easy. A removable panel on the back of the iMac, leaving easy access to every part that is prone to failure. Things like HDs, SSDs batteries and video cards.

TPBM sees more than a few signs of Apple losing focus on its computers as it expands ever further into pocket and hand held devices.


----------



## bryanc

True, and wishes it weren't so... I'm still waiting for a Power Mac that I can justify purchasing.

TPBM is working late and missing their dinner (like me)...


----------



## johnp

False ... retired, "playing" on my iMac, have done the preps for our dinner ... and the latter will not be missed.

TPBM will be viewing something (movie, tv show, or?) via dvd this evening.


----------



## Kazak

False, going to the symphony.

The next poster uses coupons regularly.


----------



## johnp

Ture ... especially back when they were much more available than they are today.

TPBM scans the various weekly supermarket flyers, looking for potential "good deals" for their shopping.


----------



## KC4

Rarely. 


TNP sings in the shower.


----------



## johnp

Not too often, but have been known to hum a good tune while 'lounging' in a warm bath!!

TPBM (like me) still enjoys a good soak in the tub, over a shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. In and out of the shower is my motto.

TPBM has skinny dipped somewhere.


----------



## johnp

True .... especially in the French Antilles (at resorts/beaches in Guadeloupe and Martinque).

TPBM might not wish to admit they've been to Wreck Beach, Vancouver.


----------



## Kazak

False, I haven't been there.

The next poster had a productive day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... very productive.

TPBM likes to say TGIF ............. or at least think it, especially today.


----------



## johnp

........


----------



## johnp

True ..... but not as often now that I'm retired.

TPBM is looking forward to setting their clocks ahead for daylight saving time this weekend. Ugh, not me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just means my dogs will get me up at sunrise, which will now be at about 5AM.

TPBM likes to watch the sun rise or sun set, especially when the sky helps to paint a majestic picture.


----------



## KC4

True, especially with mountains in view. 


The next poster is a painter.


----------



## Kazak

Only of walls.

The next poster is a chef.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but my son's friend just got his "red seal".

TPBM has a Ph.D.


----------



## Kazak

False, just an M.Ed.

The next poster has never smoked.


----------



## iMouse

True. (3 puffs at 12 does not count)

TPBM has tried pot, at least once.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, way back when.

TPBM has fond memories of their college/university days.


----------



## johnp

Mostly true ... some not too fond ones in the mix, but definitely outnumbered by the fond ones. 

TPBM travelled a good number of miles from their hometown to pursue a graduate degree or post-graduate studies at a college or university.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............. "and miles to go before I sleep".

TPBM likes the poetry of Robert Frost.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster appreciates being told when he/she has food in his/her teeth.


----------



## johnp

True ... and for me, a he, also when it's stuck to the very hard to shave litte hairs in the very corners of the lips!! 

TPBM is looking forward to something "out of the ordinary" this weekend.


----------



## Kazak

Shopping for my wife's birthday present, so I guess that's true.

The next poster is surprised to learn that fish have facial hair (see previous post).


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. you learn something new each day here in ehMacLand.

TPBM likes to keep learning something new each day from various sources.


----------



## johnp

True ... never too old, eh!!

TPBM will be celebrating, or has already celebrated this TGIF with a special toast to a loved one.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... just finished an "I love you on Friday" celebration.

TPBM likes red over white wine.


----------



## SINC

False, I am winebedextrous, can enjoy either one.

TPB hates the spring time change.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... in that my dog only know "Doxie Standard Time" .......... 6AM this morning is 5AM tomorrow morning.

TPBM actually likes Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster is glad the penny is gone.


----------



## johnp

True ... but have been watching how the stores are pricing.

TPBM still uses cash (and not a debit card or credit card) to pay for most everyday small purchases.


----------



## Kazak

False, most days I have no cash on me.

The next poster hasn't stood in line in a bank so far this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but even though I bank online for everything, I do like to pop in to say hello to one and all in the bank. They all know me by name.

TPBM would like to change his/her first name (I don't, but I know of some people who want to make this sort of first name change).


----------



## Kazak

True, but not enough to follow through.

The next poster tries to keep his/her middle name a secret.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since it common knowledge .......... but few know that my sister used to call me Phineas, after Phineas T. Bluster.

TPBM used to watch the Howdy Doody show when it was on black and white TV.


----------



## SINC

True, even Clarabell was in b & w

TPB doesn't watch much TV anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Most of my TV time each week is spent watching CBC's The National, and various times on CNN.

TPBM still can watch a whole sporting event from start to finish (full disclosure, I can't anymore).


----------



## Kazak

I can't anymore, either. 

The next poster is listening to live music right now.


----------



## johnp

False (but soon though)

TPBM has/had fish or other seafood on the menu for their dinner today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. We had our first BBQ of the year.

TPBM knows how to BBQ well (full disclosure -- I do not).


----------



## SINC

True, my skills at cooking in generally considered are above average by those I cook for. 

TPB finds themselves trying more cooking as they age, and find the results surprisingly good.


----------



## johnp

True .. nothing very gourmet, but do enjoy experimenting with foods we enjoy, and trying different methods of preparing them. 

TPBM usually enjoys cooking and dining 'in', more than dining 'out' at restaurants.


----------



## JCCanuck

johnp said:


> True .. nothing very gourmet, but do enjoy experimenting with foods we enjoy, and trying different methods of preparing them.
> 
> TPBM usually enjoys cooking and dining 'in', more than dining 'out' at restaurants.


True for sure, as long as it's small numbers like up to 6.
TPBM is anxiously waiting for the new season of "Game of Thrones".


----------



## iMouse

*False*, but I am playing Game of Thrones this week, what with this antibiotic. 

TPBM likes to spend an afternoon at the ball-park, no matter at what level.


----------



## johnp

Not recently, but sure used to ... especially local (fast-pitch) softball games.

TPBM played a little softball in his/her day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and baseball (center field, first base and third base).

TPBM likes to play basketball.


----------



## Kazak

False.


The next poster eats too much processed food.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ........... at least not anymore.

TPBM is going to try and cook something new tonight.


----------



## johnp

False .. heading out soon to pick up a warm, freshly-prepared rotisserie bbq chicken for an 'in our room' late-lunch/early-dinner today - and will have it with some fruit and a macaroni salad we prepared and brought from home.

TPBM does not like using an umbrella when he/she is out in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... especially here in St.John's, one of the windiest cities in Canada.

TPBM lives in rural Canada.


----------



## Kazak

False - suburbs here.

The next poster would like to live in rural Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and shall be moving to a rural area in late 2014.

TPBM has raised horses at some point in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

Nein.

The next poster has raised hell at some point in his/her life.


----------



## SINC

Oh yeah.

TPB has raided a garden in their youth.


----------



## johnp

True

TPBM has vactionned as a guest at a dude and/or working ranch.


----------



## Kazak

Sadly true.

The next poster has had a vacation he/she would gladly forget.


----------



## KC4

True. At least parts of it. 

The next poster is well aware of eggplants.


----------



## johnp

True ... and I dislike most I've met!!

TPBM can remember when fresh veggies had taste and flavour, and were not just good-looking, flavourless pieces of expanded water.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, which is why I try to grow some of my own.

TPBM has tried indoor gardening.


----------



## KC4

Yes, but I didn't like how the corn stalks blocked the view of the TV (and were continually watching Field of Dreams, over and over). 

The next poster can play chess.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but I seldom win.

TPBM knows how to play backgammon.


----------



## johnp

True ... when I saw the game being played in Mexico ... I sure loved to watch, but there's no way I would join in and play!!

TPBM likes to go to casinos ... but goes strictly for 'fun', and has well-set limits on the amount to be spent.


----------



## Kazak

False, never been.

The next poster has a back-scratcher within easy reach.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............... Old Itchy, as I call him.

TPBM has named another non-living item in his/her home.


----------



## SINC

Nope, never happened nor will it.

TPB is accused of collecting useless stuff by some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alll too true ........... but I shall not get rid of Emily. 

TPBM has served in the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Aurora

true. 20 yrs RCAF
TPBM has seen every province


----------



## johnp

False .... have lived in 4 Provinces, visited and seen a little of another 4, and landed at an airport in 1 other. Have flown over SK ... 

TPBM has spent some time in at least one of Canada's Territories.


----------



## Kazak

True, the NWT.

The next poster is looking forward to spring cleaning.


----------



## bryanc

False... I *hate* cleaning... but I do like it when things are clean. And I am looking forward to spring.

My summary of the second law of thermodynamics for my students is "you can't make anything clean without making something else dirty, but you can make everything dirty without making anything clean."

TPBM is thinking seriously about getting an electric car.


----------



## eMacMan

bryanc said:


> False... I *hate* cleaning... but I do like it when things are clean. And I am looking forward to spring.
> 
> My summary of the second law of thermodynamics for my students is "you can't make anything clean without making something else dirty, but you can make everything dirty without making anything clean."
> 
> TPBM is thinking seriously about getting an electric car.


False, way too expensive to eventually pay for itself unless one is a an unusually high mileage driver.

TPBM is struggling to get some unusual tax questions answered.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Just logged on to the CRA site to see that my refund is going to come to me to the penny that I claimed.

TPBM truly hates to pay income tax.


----------



## iMouse

Essentially true, but only because of the government we have to pay it to.

TPBM still has a life-long dream still unfulfilled.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. but someday ........... we shall see.

TPBM still likes to daydream.


----------



## johnp

True ... and over the past very many years, I haven't had a teacher tell me to stop!!!

TPBM has a "comfort-food" type meal on the go, or planned for dinner today.


----------



## Kazak

False, we're going out.

The next poster has started planning his/her summer vacation.


----------



## johnp

False .. spring & fall .. we leave summer to families.

TPBM sees some signs of spring today, and is itching to travel a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but no travel plans.

TPBM is to undergo some sort of surgery in the next month or so.


----------



## Kazak

Fortunately false.

The next poster has never had surgery.


----------



## iMouse

False. 

Tonsils out on my Grandmother's kitchen table, back in the 40's, Cancer surgery 4 years ago, and hand surgery 3 years ago. All successful.

The poster below me has heard from The Mod Squad, at some point in their time here.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. asked about "What are doxies?" The Mod thought that it was either a curse word or a religious cult.

TPBM has actually owned a doxie at some time in her/his life .................. or would like to own a doxie.


----------



## johnp

False for me, but True for Jean ... another dog in our lives .. no, we'll pass.

TPBM has (at minimum) a dog 'and' cat in his/her family.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ......... six doxies, but no cats.

TPBM has dogs/cats/fish/birds/reptiles/other .......... or some combination of more than two of these categories of pets.


----------



## FeXL

True. Cat/children.

TPB used to go fishing with their grandfather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, false. But I did go with him to the Labor Day rallies in Union Square, on 14th Street in New York City.

TPBM is a member of a union.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster is pleased to be a member of a union.


----------



## FeXL

False. Not on a bet. Never have, never will.

TPB, like me, spent quality time with their children this past weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ tonight, at a trivia contest.

TPBM is very good at trivia.


----------



## Kazak

Not as good as I used to be . . . I'm being left behind.

The next poster is okay with being left behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ but I still have to run twice as fast just to stay in the same spot.

TPBM is an avid runner.


----------



## FeXL

You bet. Have my own little course mapped out: easy chair, beer fridge, easy chair, food fridge, washroom, easy chair. Of course, I believe flexibility is important & I may visit the beer fridge two or three times between visits to the food fridge or washroom.

Just listening to internet radio, Bob Seger is on.

TPB, like me, had a chance to see him during his current Canadian tour.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM saw Joan Baez in concert in the 1960's.


----------



## KC4

False, not much of a Joan Baez fan then. I was too madly in love with Elvis. 

The next poster has or had blue suede shoes.


----------



## eMacMan

False. Although I did once own a pair of red sneakers.

TPBM owns a pair of "Waffle Stompers"


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... great for walking off-trail over the sharp rocks we have here in NL.

TPBM owns a pair of Birkenstocks.


----------



## eMacMan

True though hidden deep in unpacked boxes from the last move.

TPBM once called a revenue agency thieves and did so to their faces.


----------



## Kazak

False. I've never been face to face with them.

The next poster has never received a speeding ticket.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........ but I have had to pay for three expired parking meter tickets .......... over a thirty year driving history, however. 

TPBM has been in a major car accident.


----------



## Kazak

True, as a passenger.

The next poster did not get his/her driver's license until he/she was at least 20.


----------



## johnp

True .. got my license, then my first car (a shiny new VW bug) the next day.

TPBM has fond memories of owning a VW bug, or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sort of ......... my wife owned the VW.

TPBM still walks to places that are close to his/her home.


----------



## johnp

True (my legs are my only wheels)

TPBM is preparing a 'special' dinner one day this 'long' weekend. (it will not be turkey for us, I did buy one, but will keep it frozen for use at another time)


----------



## Dr.G.

I am not, but my wife is on Sunday.

TPBM has fond memories when they were children of special meals.


----------



## KC4

True. Especially some prepared by my grandmother.

The next poster has horrific memories of one or more meals that they had the misfortune to prepare or experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............... the first time I tried to eat a whole lobster.

TPBM likes to watch to ocean waves.


----------



## SINC

False. The one time I had to try and sleep with an open hotel room on a beach in Mexico, the noise of the ocean drove me crazy. I finally asked to be moved to the other side of the hotel so I could sleep. I'm a prairie boy.

TPB longs for the open spaces.


----------



## Kazak

False. Give me mountains or give me death.

The next poster dabbles in hyperbole.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... for at times I feel that the weight of the world is on my shoulders ......... while at other times I am free as a bird.

TPBM enjoys reading/writing poetry.


----------



## FeXL

Reading? Occasionally, although it's been a while. _David_ by Earle Birney is an old friend. Writing? Never. More a prose man. Had a short story published in my university newspaper competition years ago, rec'd honourable mention (a very close second, I was told). Was quite flattered (and surprised), thought the winning piece was outstanding.

TPB recalls awards rec'd during their schooling.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since I only received three awards from K to Ph.D.

TPBM would like to return to university for a different degree.


----------



## Kazak

Nah, I think I've spent enough time in the little desks.

The next poster loves how early the sun comes up this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true. 516AM here in St.John's.

TPBM loves to watch the sun rise or set.


----------



## SINC

True, but more like 4:00 a.m. here. Sets around 10:30 these days.

TPB has their garden all nicely planted.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Everything is green and lush.

TPBM loves to watch Spring bulbs bloom in a blaze of color each year ................ once the snow melts.


----------



## KC4

True indeed.

The next poster also has an ongoing feud with....SQUIRRELS! (In addition to them digging up spring bulbs, yesterday I witnessed one raiding the buds off my rose bush)


----------



## Dr.G.

False. There are no squirrels in St.John's.

TPBM has fed squirrels in a park.


----------



## Kazak

If so, I would have been very young.

The next poster has a nearby owl who hoots all afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it would be interesting to have this sort of noise.

TPBM is able to sleep with lots of household noise taking place.


----------



## johnp

False ... need earplugs to enable sleep for 'any' noise.

TPBM has enjoyed, is planning to enjoy, or is presently enjoying, a 'special' dinner, drink, or the like for Fathers Day.


----------



## Kazak

Had my special treat already.

The next poster is not a father.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. A son and a daughter.

TPBM was an only child.


----------



## iMouse

Nope, sadly. I have a red-headed Sister, 7 years my elder. :-(

She's 80, and I'm still 7. 

TPBM has at least 5 siblings.


----------



## Kazak

False, just one.

The next poster married into a large family.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Having had only a sister, it was interesting to suddenly have brother and sister-in-laws.

TPBM has been married more than once.


----------



## eMacMan

False.

TPBM has witnessed or been a part of an extremely absurd incident at Canada/US border crossing.


----------



## Kazak

False. Aside from once having the fridge of my trailer inspected, I haven't been through or seen anything like the stories one hears.

The next poster gets nervous while crossing the border.


----------



## SINC

True. 

Last time I crossed with the motorhome, I was tagged for a complete inspection from U.S Customs. They looked in my fridge, freezer, closets, under the sinks and two of six overhead bins. They also made me unlock and open all outside storage bins including the generator access door. I had six spare 6-volt lantern batteries with me (I have three such lamps) and they had many questions as to why I needed so many. I simply told them a battery lasts about two weeks and since I was on a month long trip, I carried spares. They also searched the interior of my tow vehicle. That seemed to satisfy them and they let me enter. This at 12 noon at a sleepy crossing at Roosville, MT.

TPB has never undergone a U.S. Customs inspection while crossing.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> TPB has never undergone a U.S. Customs inspection while crossing.


No, but I have had a long one coming back once.

I guess they were looking for taxes, but I even had serial number/sales slips for all my camera equipment.

tptptptp

TPBM has lost any desire to go South of the border ever again.


----------



## eMacMan

True especially after watching the three stooges goose stepping out to do a complete shakedown of every car crossing on a long holiday weekend.

TPBM still believes in the KISS rule.


----------



## Kazak

Believe in it, true. Practice it, well, that's another story.

The next poster is looking forward to July.


----------



## johnp

Partially true ... looking forward to daughter's birthday, and hopefully, getting out-of-the-city and away for a couple of nights around it (maybe Harrison Hot Springs?). Not looking forward to the heat of the evenings though -- our apartment faces west, and we cook when we have summer -- thankfully, here on the west coast doesn't get too much of that!! 

TPBM is looking forward to September ... and those lovely early days of autumn.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Sept. and October here in St.John's is grand.

TPBM has seen a puffin.


----------



## Kazak

I've seen hundreds, but only on the spines of paperbacks.

The next poster is/or used to be puffin'.


----------



## johnp

True ... but I eventually penguin'd-walked away from all the puffin'.

TPBM can identify a raven from a crow.


----------



## eMacMan

True Ravens are bigger, and do not form large flocks like their smaller cousins. Have also heard it claimed that ravens have an additional pinion feather making the difference a matter of a pinion.

TPBM has caught a Pike!


----------



## iMouse

Nevermore.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> TPBM has caught a Pike!


True, many hundreds of times, best eaten in early spring and delicious when the water is very cold. Better yet pickled. A lovely lady in Kenora, Ontario used to make the very best pickled pike I ever ate.

TPB is not a fisherman, but has thought about trying it from time to time.


----------



## johnp

False ... have fished in fresh and salt waters of BC and Alaska, and throughout the same in the Atlantic Provinces.

TPBM has tasted most of the Pacifc Ocean salmon species 'and' Atlantic salmon -- caught wild, and not farmed.


----------



## Kazak

Probably, but not consciously. 

The next poster could do with a raise.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but we are not expecting anything more than the rate of inflation this year. Such is Life.

TPBM has worked at minimum wage jobs at some point in his/her lifetime.


----------



## Kazak

True, but, fortunately, that was a long time ago.

The next poster is currently self-employed.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. 

TPBM is able to telecommute to work (and not actually have to go into any office to do this work).


----------



## bryanc

Sometimes. Unfortunately, lab work requires hands-on, and even when the lab work is being done by graduate students, it seems that very little gets accomplished if I'm not physically in the lab. However, writing, reading, some teaching, marking, and much of the administrivia I need to do can be done from home.

TPBM has and prefers to use a fountain pen over more conventional writing instruments.


----------



## KC4

True that I have fountain pens, but I prefer to draw with them rather than write. 


The next poster has spent some time working in a commercial kitchen in any capacity.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I was a busboy in the Borscht Belt (aka the Jewish Alps) at a now-defunct summer resort (The Woodbine Hotel) up in the Catskill Mountains of New York State.

TPBM has been to New York State.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> TPBM has been to New York State.


True. I was part of the United States Collegiate Wind Symphony when it toured Europe in 1987. We all met in New York City to rehearse before our tour, and I spent 4 days unable to sleep in the 'city that never sleeps'. Fortunately our first tour destination was Munich, and after our first concert, we went to the beer gardens and I drank enough to completely overwhelm my excitement, and slept like a baby for 12 hours.

TPBM has memories of an epic hangover that haunt them to this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. In Athens, Greece. Long, long story .................

TPBM has seen the ruins of ancient Greece.


----------



## Kazak

Not yet.

The next poster has seen the ruins of Robert Redford.


----------



## johnp

False .... some major changes since Out of Africa (1985) days, but to us as well!!! 

TPBM has not seen a movie when first-released at a theatre in a good many years (way to long to remember for me).


----------



## Dr.G.

False ......... but I just don't try to see it on the first week of release. Too many people.

TPBM still likes movie theater popcorn.


----------



## Kazak

False, I'm off popcorn altogether.

The next poster spends more of food and drink at the Cineplex than on tickets.


----------



## Aurora

false
TPBM hits the dinner and a movie restaurants


----------



## Kazak

False.

The next poster works/has worked in a movie theatre.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was an usher in a local theater in NYC.

TPBM has been an usher or a busboy.


----------



## Kazak

I would sometimes bus tables when I was between deliveries.

The next poster worked in a restaurant in which the owner's ethnicity did not match the cuisine's.


----------



## KC4

False. I worked in a restaurant featuring border style Tex-Mex cuisine. The Texican chef and owner was born and raised on the border. 

The next poster appreciates real Tex-Mex cuisine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM is able to make authentic Tex-Mex cuisine.


----------



## Kazak

Being neither Tex nor Mex, false.

The next poster would eat more if he/she could get away with it.


----------



## johnp

False ... if anything, a decreased appetite and volume. (but let's not talk about 'drink', eh!!)

TPBM wonders if he/she will every see 'local' produce this summer/fall ever priced lower than the high-prices of the imported stuff.


----------



## eMacMan

True

TPBM knows within a quarter how much the bill should be at the checkout.


----------



## iMouse

False. My arms shrink in length when the bill approaches the table.

TPBM tips the amount of tax, to save a headache.


----------



## johnp

False .... tipping on tax ... yeah, right!!! No, and have never suffered any headaches!!!

TPBM believes the present accepted/adopted "tipping practices" (especially at restaurants) shoud be abolished.


----------



## Kazak

False, otherwise actors would starve.

The next poster was interrupted, mid-post by something or someone.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............... how did you hear my doxies barking to go out????

TPBM likes to take his/her dog for a walk.


----------



## KC4

False. That's not my dog. 

TPBM likes to play in the mud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partially true. I like working in the garden, and love to work the soil, even when it's wet.

TPBM is an avid gardener.


----------



## Kazak

False. Two black thumbs here.

The next poster expected KC4 to be taking her dog for a swim.


----------



## KC4

False. But if she did, somebody should retriever. 

The next poster has a soggy bottom.


----------



## Sonal

True. There's a good foot of stagnant water in the mudpit (also known as our basement.)

The next poster is enduring some home renovations.


----------



## johnp

True ... affecting each of us within the complex .... and much more to come -- ugh!!!!!

TPBM knows what listening to drilling through concrete sounds like!!! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ and tearing up our entire street to put in a new water main.

TPBM has a well for water.


----------



## johnp

False ... but we do use tap water for all our water needs.

TPBM doesn't trust (or like?) the water that comes from their taps for drinking, and buys bottled water.


----------



## SINC

False, we trust the water from our taps and use it for everything. Now when camping, we do buy bottled water for drinking and making coffee and use campground water for dishes and bathing.

TPB used to love camping, but has not done much lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Love rolling out of a tent that was set up the day before and starting a small fire for coffee.

TPBM likes to brew his/her own coffee.


----------



## iMouse

At 20¢ a mug, (12 oz.), you bet.

TPBM has already made proper plans for their retirement.


----------



## SINC

False. No such thing as proper plans for retirement. Despite the best laid plans, the passage of time and circumstance will alter those plans with each passing year. Been living it now for over a dozen years and can attest to that fact.

TPB will spend too much money on a vacation again this year.


----------



## iMouse

False. Being retired, vacations are redundant.

Besides, fixed income precludes more World travel.

TPBM has been retired for more than 20 years, yet has lived to tell about it.


----------



## SINC

False, just a dozen years to date. No such thing as fixed income either. It's a misnomer. If income is fixed, it is most certainly declining due to inflation.

TPB is suddenly more concerned about their retirement.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it does loom within the next couple of years.

TPBM will fly/display a Canadian flag on Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Partially true. It will fly for the entire weekend.

TPB will BBQ their favourite cut this weekend and enjoy it with a glass of beer or wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .......... with my wife's secret Alberta steak sauce.

TPBM has a secret recipe.


----------



## Kazak

True, but if I told you, it wouldn't be secret. Oh, what the heck: I put a little cinnamon in my spaghetti sauce.

The next poster is waiting in an airport.


----------



## SINC

False, quit flying in 2000 and never will again.

TPB is not fond of travel in any form.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true, but I will use what is available when needed. Would love to take a train across this great country of ours. Someday.

TPBM has gone from Halifax to Vancouver by train.


----------



## johnp

False ... had always planned to, but never got around to doing it. Used the train services between NS and NB a lot when I lived there (shuffling between Halifax, Moncton, Newcastle, and Dalhousie), especially during the winter months, when it was much safer than driving!! Did Halifax to Montreal once, and back from Montreal to Newcastle, NB.

TPBM like me, misses the 'dayliner' train services that were common, and so handy in many areas of the country years ago - before "somebody" decided that trains weren't the way to go anymore!!


----------



## Kazak

False, but only because I never took them then.

The next poster is at least partly double-jointed.


----------



## KC4

Unfortunately, true. It was fun when I was a kid, but now it's a pain. 


The next poster experiences frequent discomfort in one or more of their joints.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... osteoarthritis in both knees.

TPBM has some sports-related injury to his/her body.


----------



## johnp

True .. if jogging counts as a 'sport' (osteoarthritic damage in my feet and knees).

TPBM still has his/her appendix.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... and arthritic knees due to jogging.

TPBM still jogs.


----------



## eMacMan

False though I do sometimes run the uphill portions of my walks.

TPBM was personally impacted by the recent floods.


----------



## Kazak

False. It seems the flooding moved east this year.

The next poster prefers round toothpicks to flat ones.


----------



## iMouse

Sort of true. I prefer plastic ones call Dentupic, or some such.

TPB uses a desensitizing tooth-paste.


----------



## johnp

False .... probably should (with what I have!!) .. but for toothpaste, I tend to go for what's 'on sale', or the cheapest.

TPBM finds buying new shoes to be a major problem - with what they have for feet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... I need a wide size but just for my left foot.

TPBM is left handed.


----------



## SINC

False, but oddly enough I play sports like baseball, hockey and golf left handed, but am right handed in all other things.

TPB is ambidextrous.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I was born to be left-handed, but was switched at the age of 4.

TPBM has real memories from when they were of pre-school age.


----------



## johnp

A few (I think) ..... I started school at age 5, and do remember I had to take a 'knowledge/aptitude test', and pass it, to be able to do so, and some family stuff -- but heh, that was a good while ago, so recalls are likely 'shades of memories' at best.

TPBM took a boy's home economics class in high school (the one I took, in Grade 12, centered mostly on cooking).


----------



## Kazak

False, I wanted to take Home Ec. in Grade 8, but they wouldn't let me. Seriously.

The next poster has been a victim of reverse discrimination.


----------



## bryanc

True; getting a job in academia as a white male is tough (far more than half of the openings when I was looking for a job were funded through programs that specified that the applicant must be a female or visible minority). However, academia is still a closer approximation of a meritocracy than any other field I'm aware of (excepting, perhaps professional sports).

TPBM needs a sabbatical.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but one cannot take a sabbatical and then retire here at Memorial and I just want to teach for one more year and then call it quits after 37 full years.

TPBM has worked for one organization for over 35 years.


----------



## SINC

True, I worked for one firm from 1965 until 2001.

TPB will be celebrating a 10th anniversary at his/her current job this year.


----------



## Kazak

False, 22.

The next poster will be windblown today.


----------



## SINC

False, that was yesterday, today is good.

TPB has a garden that is growing well due to lots of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and lots of sunshine as well.

TPBM tans easily and does not get a sun burn.


----------



## johnp

True ... tan quite easily .... but False .. do burn, so have to take care in how I tan. But after a rather recent bout with skin cancer ... I'm not so into as much sun exposure as I once used to be. 

TPBM has also experienced a form of skin cancer at some time.


----------



## SINC

True, twice had it removed from my nose.

TPB avoids the sun altogether.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since it is hard to garden at night.

TPBM likes to work in the soil/grass/garden with hand tools and nothing electric.


----------



## SINC

True, electric gardening is a real shocker.

TPB can hardly wait for the first taste this year of a home grown tomato.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............. won't be too long now. 

TPBM loves to eat a tomato right off the vine, just like an apple.


----------



## johnp

True ... and much-enjoy fried green tomatoes as well.

TPBM is anticipating fresh, local, corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............. my sister in law will bring us some Taber corn.

TPBM has tasted Taber corn.


----------



## johnp

False ... (but from a google search, it looks great!!) ... most of our local corn comes from farms up the Fraser River Valley (in and around Chilliwack, et al). At present, there's some US corn in the stores .. it's small, high-priced 'junk', what I would call "pig corn", when compared to what we usually get as locally-grown corn!! (but it's much too early as yet for our sweet local corn)

TPBM has tasted some of the new potato 'nuggets' .. our BC-grown are hitting the stores now .. they're a little pricey at present, but sure good (and I can't say that about most potatoes these days -- I personally miss PEI and NB spuds!!!)


----------



## Kazak

False, we are presently far from BC.

The next poster is also far from home right now.


----------



## johnp

False ... at home in the Lower Mainand of BC ... enjoying the summer sun and warm weather, but disliking the poor air quality!! Oh to be away, and in the mountains about now!! 

TPBM enjoys summer weather, but would prefer to be out of the concrete jungle of the city to enjoy it!!


----------



## Kazak

False. For me, summer is about long days, and I get those both at home and abroad.

The next poster is actively involved in genealogy.


----------



## iMouse

Only to the point of trying to out-live my progenitors.

TPBM has dabbled in Phrenology at some point in their life.


----------



## johnp

False ... my barber is the only one I let manoeuvre the 'bumps' I have on my head!!

TPBM once listened to Maharishi Yogi, and tried Transcendental Meditation.


----------



## Kazak

False, TM never really appealed.

The next poster consistently wears out one part of his/her shoes faster than others.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all too true.

TPBM is either bow legged or knock kneed.


----------



## Kazak

Neither, I think.

The next poster has few enough freckles that they can be counted.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, no freckles.

TPBM has a partner that has freckles.


----------



## johnp

False .. no freckles, but we each have lots of what many call "age spots"!!

TPBM has had a reaction to a product that contains 'latex'. I bought some sport socks last winter, and now when I wear them, I get a 'rash-type' reaction on my legs - where the elastic tops are. They're black, and rather cheap -- bought in a package of several pairs. And its never happened with any socks I've worn before. Does this sound like a negative reaction to the latex in the product?


----------



## SINC

False, but the wife does. she experiences an immediate breathing difficulty when she encounters latex balloons or walks over those interior doorway mats they use in stores.

TPB needs a hair cut.


----------



## iMouse

False, freshly buzzed.

TPBM had a *mous*tache. <not gender specific>


----------



## johnp

True ... for a good many years (full-beard for several as well -- during my "North to Alaska" years!!).

TPBM still goes to a 'barber' for a 'haircut'.


----------



## SINC

True, no stylist crap for me. Buzz cut every four weeks.

TPB likes 'lady stylists' to cut their hair.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. She does a grand job although it does not need styling.

TPBM remembers the tri-color barber poles.


----------



## johnp

True .... my barber still hangs one out in front of his shop.

TPBM has enjoyed, or has planned, a BBQ dinner today.


----------



## eMacMan

True found a nice T-bone at an affordable price.

TPBM has discovered the wonderful Weber Q series BBQs. Portable and better quality build than most of the bigger units.


----------



## SINC

True, best small BBQ ever.

TPB is not a BBQ type of person.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. My wife is a BBQ maven.

TPBM knows the meaning of the Yiiddish word "maven".


----------



## johnp

False ... but do now (after looking into the meaning) -- a "trusted expert".

TPBM barbecues all year round.


----------



## SINC

False, way too cold from Oct-Apr for that.

TPB would spend winters in the US south every year if they could.


----------



## johnp

Nope ... but have often thought of considering a west coast Mexico location.

TPBM has 'escaped' an entire Canadian winter, at least once, in a tropical or semi-tropical location.


----------



## bryanc

Unfortunately not; I do, however, have several colleagues who chose research topics much more intelligently than I, and they are forced to spend the winter scuba diving off the Great Barrier Reef, or collecting samples in Tasmania, while I work in a lab that could be situated in almost any urban centre.

TPBM would like to escape the summer heat by going somewhere 'cool,' in both senses of the word.


----------



## iMouse

True, Norway in particular, but Summer heat has historically been less of a problem for me than others. Just lucky I guess??

TPBM has been to a least one Scandinavian country.


----------



## johnp

False ... despite my Swedish 'side'.

TPBM has been to Canada's 'most' west and east coasts (of BC, and of NL).


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Not sure what the most westerly spot is in BC, but I have been to the furthest easterly point in North America -- Cape Spear here in NL.

TPBM has also been to Cape Spear, NL.


----------



## johnp

False .... close though. But have been around much of the Island ... from St. John's in the east, St. Anthony in the north, and Port-aux-Basques in the south. And over to southern Labrador, via a ferry from St. Barbe.

TPBM has travelled the Cape Breton Trail of NS.


----------



## iMouse

True, which is as close as I ever got to NFLD.

TPBM has been to Hawaii.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Would love to go to the Pearl Harbor site.

TPBM has been to California.


----------



## Aurora

True Worked there for 3 years.
TPBM has travelled to Hong Kong


----------



## Kazak

False. Someday . . . 

The next poster is enjoying an unusually long hot, dry spell of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since it is very rare for us to experience this sort of summer in St.John's (we just had our second hottest day on record yesterday).

TPBM has been in some sort of desert somewhere in North America.


----------



## johnp

True .... Osoyoos, BC, and Sonora, Mexico.
Osoyoos, Canada's lone desert | Toronto Star

TPBM has touched water, ice, and/or land in Canada's Arctic.


----------



## Kazak

True, at least for water, snow, and ground.

The next poster has also been above 60 degrees Latitude, somewhere on the planet.


----------



## iMouse

Never made it much North of Peace River when forced back by impassable roads  , but did visit Geirangerfjorden in Norway. 

Coordinates: 62.1210°N 7.1290°E

Might have gone further North at some stage in the trip, but I couldn't comment on that.

TPBM has been below 60º South on this blue ball of grief.


----------



## johnp

True (I think?) ... I did (and survived) 3+ winters atttending the University of Alaska, Fairbanks.
Fairbanks, Alaska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM is still wondering/researching "where to go" for a vacation this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, it's a staycation for me.

TPBM hates the term "staycation".


----------



## iMouse

iMouse said:


> Never made it much North of Peace River when forced back by impassable roads  , but did visit Geirangerfjorden in Norway.
> 
> Coordinates: 62.1210°N 7.1290°E
> 
> Might have gone further North at some stage in the trip, but I couldn't comment on that.
> 
> TPBM has been below 60º South on this blue ball of grief.





johnp said:


> True (I think?) ... I did (and survived) 3+ winters atttending the University of Alaska, Fairbanks.
> Fairbanks, Alaska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> TPBM is still wondering/researching "where to go" for a vacation this summer.


HEY, no butting-in. 







:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Yep ranks right up there with angst.tptptptp

TPBM is going to spend the coming weekend camping by a lake.


----------



## SINC

True on the camping, false on the lake.

TPB hasn't gone camping in many years.


----------



## Kazak

False, is using the trailer counts as camping.

The next poster is traveling under water today (as opposed to underwater).


----------



## johnp

False ... no under water travel in these parts.

TPBM is watching the grass in their city's public areas turn brown.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but things are dry here in St.John's.

TPBM has a plan as to how to "beat the heat".


----------



## SINC

True. Cold beer. 

TPB does not like hot, humid weather.


----------



## Kazak

True. Hot and dry is okay, though.

The next poster loads the dishwasher more efficiently than anyone else in the house.


----------



## eMacMan

False abandoned the DW in favour of additional cabinet space over 10 years ago.

TPBM has recently helped with flood damage clean-up.


----------



## Kazak

False, no floods near where I live. I'm in Dresden right now, but it's already been cleaned up nicely.

The next poster is also posting from outside Canada.


----------



## johnp

False ... still here in the sunny and dry, Lower Mainland of BC.

TPBM is also enjoying a sunny, dry, and warm summer so far this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Very warm and dry here in St.John's.

TPBM likes a cool and moist summer.


----------



## eMacMan

False, the perfect summer day is 22-25°C. Sunshine with an occasional cloud if needed to keep things from getting too hot.

TPBM enjoys swimming in lakes, at least when they aren't frozen over.


----------



## johnp

True ... or sure did when younger. Favourite spot was a small lake located near my high school (in Vancouver).

TPBM has ice skated on the Rideau River (Canal) in Ottawa.


----------



## Kazak

False, it was May the only time I was there.

The next poster remembers Ottawa as a windy city.


----------



## Dr.G.

No. I was there one Canada Day and remember the heat and humidity, but not the wind.

TPBM likes to watch clouds drift on by in the sky.


----------



## SINC

True, I did a lot of that yesterday watching systems roll by in Battlford, SK.

TPB wishes they were 'on the road' this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but the staycation will also be appreciated.

TPBM, like myself, likes the idea but hates the term "staycation".


----------



## johnp

True ... thoughts of being on the road with all the trucks, trailers, cars, and etc., and attempting to stay where everyone else is doing the same, in this summer weather -- no thanks!!!! Staying home is just fine until things settle down and school starts up in September!!

TPBM is looking forward to a late-summer or early-fall road trip.


----------



## eMacMan

True though probably fairly short compared to others I have enjoyed.

TPBM is enjoying a perfect summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. but it hit 40C with the humidex for 1/2 an hour, which is unheard of here in St.John's.

TPBM lives in a place where 40C temps are common.


----------



## Kazak

False, but growing up in Kelowna, we would get a few 40C days each summer.

The next poster would welcome a little rain right about now.


----------



## iMouse

No thanks. It's beautiful here today.

Massive segue, TPBM has Vulcanized an inner-tube.


----------



## Kazak

False, the ears make holes.

The next poster has bounced out of an inner tube while racing down a snow-covered hillside.


----------



## johnp

False ... but sure came close when tubing in a river!!

TPBM has floated down a river/stream on a air mattress.


----------



## Kazak

False, just lakes.

The next poster has touched a snake (deliberately or accidentally).


----------



## iMouse

Deliberately, usually pets, but garter snakes when the opportunity presents itself.

TPBM likes spiders, for what they do for us.


----------



## johnp

True ... we've had some nice webs out on our balcony at times, to watch and enjoy. Growing up in wet, damp, and cool Vancouver, and having basement bedrooms for my teen years, I got to know a good many spiders, and gained quite an appreciation for what they do!!

TPBM has watched ants doing their thing, carrying food and other stuff & such to their colonies.


----------



## iMouse

True, even glass sided ant colonies in school.

I guess we could call that Social Studies. 

TPBM has had a live bird on their finger. (Norwegian Blue's do NOT count.)


----------



## johnp

True .. indoor (as pets) -- budgies, canaries, finches, and cockateils. And outdoors (in the wild) -- a 'whiskey-jack or 'camp robber' (= Gray Jay or Canada Jay).

TPBM is looking forward to enjoying a BBQ meal this weekend.


----------



## SINC

False, had too many this week when camping.

TPB loves home made apple pie with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Kazak

True, but I like it solo, too.

The next poster prefers his/her pie cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ apple pie warm out of the oven with vanilla ice cream. That is heaven.

TPBM actually knows how to make an apple pie (full disclosure, I do not)


----------



## johnp

Only in theory!!! ... have never been much into baking!! But my lady can do one up well!! 

TPBM has tasted 'real' mincemeat in tarts and pies (not the 'veggie stuff & such' in jars, sold in most supermarkets, eh).


----------



## Aurora

True. In Scotland.
TPB has celebrated Hogmanay.


----------



## iMouse

True, but it was a put-on Robbie Burns dinner in Glasgow.

TPBM has tried octopus.


----------



## johnp

True .... not only tried, but caught my own, and prepared it.

TPBM has tried chicken knees.


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB knows what the 'bees knees' means.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, although it was commonly used way before my time.

TPBM has either tried or made a "two-cents plain" .................. or even knows what this might be.


----------



## eMacMan

I does though it has been a very long time since a small glass of soda water cost only 2¢.

TPBM knows the difference between a shaft and a drift.


----------



## Kazak

True. The shaft is something you get; adrift is something you're set.

The next poster is careful to use the correct "its/it's."


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ............. along with their and there.

TPBM is a "stickler" for the use of proper grammar ............ or in using grammar properly .................


----------



## Kazak

True, at least in written communications.

The next poster still has a poster that used to hang on his/her bedroom wall when he/she was a teenager.


----------



## johnp

Fasle .... the last ones I had stayed back in the Maritimes when I retired, and made the big move west (as did much stuff - heh, I was paying for the move, eh!!).

TPBM used to enjoy hanging National Geographic maps on the walls of his/her study or den.


----------



## SINC

True, did so, that.

TPB owns a National Geographic World Atlas, complete with the required plastic magnifying thingy.


----------



## johnp

False ... (but my Father did)

TPBM wishes they had more space in their 'place', to be able to place and enjoy a large globe of the world.


----------



## Kazak

False, I find maps much more intriguing than globes.

The next poster knows what's wrong with the Mercator projection.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. Geography was one of my favorite subjects in school.

TPBM never became a teacher, but wanted to be a teacher at some level at some point in his/her life.


----------



## Kazak

False, I did become a teacher.

The next poster would rather do just about anything than teach.


----------



## johnp

False ... never became a teacher, but was a lab instructor/assistant for many university courses (Biological Sciences), over a good many years (in BC and Alaska).

TPBM enjoyed taking Biology in high school.


----------



## Kazak

True, 12 more than 11.

The next poster would like to have a word with his/her teenaged self.


----------



## SINC

False, back then I knew it all. 

TPB would not change a thing about their life to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. A few changes might be in order.

TPBM is content with his or her life to date.


----------



## Kazak

Well, it's been better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. I am certainly content to have lived this well for this long, so far.

The next poster doesn't have any unmatched socks.


----------



## SINC

True, never have had either.

TPB hates to wear socks.


----------



## iMouse

True, they are all white Hanes ankle socks. Don't like socks any longer than that. 

Yes, I wear white after Labour Day.

TPBM has no desire to go back to the States, ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Still want to show my wife my old neighborhood in NYC.

TPBM had taken the subway in New York City.


----------



## johnp

False ... have never been to New York City.

TPBM has been to Wolfville, NS, and witnessed the highest tides on this planet.


----------



## eMacMan

False but would like to correct that in the next few years.

TPBM is thinking of a holiday in the Yukon territory.


----------



## Kazak

False at the moment, but true in the past, and probably in the future.

The next poster would like to spend more time listening to music.


----------



## johnp

Very true ... I used to read and listen to my cd's daily ... my eyes don't enjoy reading any more, and I just do not devote enough time to my music collection, and should. Something to correct come fall/winter. Thanks for the reminder!!

TPBM started listening to recorded music via 78's and 45's, and then really got into collecting when LP's (33's) came on the market.


----------



## Kazak

78s are a little before my time, but the rest is true.

The next poster still has a large vinyl collection (of music, that is).


----------



## Aurora

True. I have a large collection from the 60's when I was stationed overseas.
TPB converts vinyl to cd.


----------



## johnp

False .... sold my vinyl collection (and the equipment I had to play it) the year I retired, and all was gone before I moved from NB to BC. Many of the LP's had already been replaced by cd's ... and all my cd's came out west with me.

TPBM still has, and uses a (dedicated) cd player to play their cd's.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM is able to listen to music while they type.


----------



## SINC

False, the only time I listen to music is when I listen to music. If I am doing anything else, all music is shut down.

TPB plays music all day long.


----------



## iMouse

True. 

"If you want to find the truth in life, don't pass music by." _ - Eric Burdon and the Animals, Monterey._

I always have music on if circumstances permit. I don't have a problem with thinking/typing/driving/whatever while it's playing.

TPBM is an ale drinker.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, if it is a good ale.

TPBM does not like homemade wine or beer.


----------



## eMacMan

False best ale I ever drank was homemade also the worst.

TPBM is religious about getting a long walk or short run in every day.


----------



## Kazak

False. I walk and cycle, but never run.

The next poster's house is overflowing with fruit these days.


----------



## johnp

Nope ... at the prices being charged for so-called 'local' fruits, we're still into imported stuff from Mexico, and Central America. Good grief!!! Sure miss the days when I was a teenager and we had many fruit trees (cherries, plums, apples, and pears) on our property (and that was in Vancouver!!).

TPBM has, or has had fruit trees on their property.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but would like them growing on my property.

TPBM has some sort of berry plant growing on their property.


----------



## Kazak

True-ish. We fight an endless battle with the blackberries encroaching from the lane behind us.

The next poster also fights an endless battle with blackberries.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but it would be a good fight since I love blackberries.

TPBM loves strawberries and blueberries in their cereal.


----------



## SINC

True. Also bananas.

TPB does not eat enough fruit.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Love berries, apples, oranges, bananas, etc on cereals, in salads, or just by themselves.

TPBM likes to have a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Kazak

As I am usually up an hour before anyone else, I get quiet mornings almost every day, which I like.

The next poster can hear birds right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I was out at sunrise and heard them starting to greet the new day as well.

TPBM likes to watch the sun rise and the sun set.


----------



## Kazak

True, it's a good day when I have the chance to do both.

The next poster saw some old friends last night.


----------



## johnp

False ... but watched a movie that was much like connecting with some old friends.

TPBM is staying home and off the highways this long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ........... but it is not a long weekend here.

TPBM likes to walk.


----------



## johnp

True ... but to satisfy my doctor's orders for exercise too!!

TPBM has walked some shoreline beach of at least two of the Great Lakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ three of them.

TPBM has been for a swim in the Atlantic and Pacific oceans.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster has swum in an ocean that isn't the Atlantic or the Pacific.


----------



## johnp

False ... have been into parts of the North and South Pacific and Atlantic Oceans, and several Seas off each ... but have never been into the Arctic, Indian, or Southern Oceans.

TPBM has sport-fished for Atlantic and Pacific species of salmon, trout, and char.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I have eaten each of these species from both oceans.

TPBM also thought that Arctic Char was a bird.


----------



## Kazak

False. Growing up, I had a Map of Canada jigsaw puzzle with flora and fauna illustrations, including the arctic char.

The next poster still enjoys jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## johnp

False ... they're not for me, but my lady still enjoys them.

TPBM still has what we used to call a "card table", that he/she can bring out to work on puzzles, use to play board & card games, and etc.


----------



## SINC

True, indeedy do. Still use it too.

TPB wonders what a card table is, or was.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I still have the one my parents had when I was a boy.

TPBM also has some things that were owned by their parents when he/she was a child, but is now owned by him/her.


----------



## Kazak

True, a handful of 45s and a couple of pieces of furniture.

The next poster or the next poster's spouse owns a piece of jewelry that has been transformed into a different kind of jewelry. (ring into pendant, etc.)


----------



## Dr.G.

True, and a pendant as well.

TPBM refuses to have any part of his/her body pierced.


----------



## Kazak

False. I have one, but that's enough.

The next poster has not worn a wristwatch in at least a year.


----------



## SINC

False, wear one every day with a heart monitor built right into it.

TPB does not worry much about the time of day anymore.


----------



## eMacMan

False, the belly keeps pretty accurate track of the time of day. As to the day of the week that's another matter altogether.

TPBM is trying to get motivated to sort through large quantities of family photos.


----------



## Kazak

False, the sorting is done. It's the scanning that needs to happen.

The next poster is doing something nice for someone else today.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. My neighbor, a single mom, has her two children away today and I am going to mow her lawn while she is at work. She never knows who does it and that's how I like it to be.

TPBM believes in "paying it forward".


----------



## johnp

True ... but must admit to not being familiar with the saying, and had to gargle for the meaning.

TPBM has been preparing and enjoying some great fresh, veggie and/or fruit salads this summer.


----------



## Kazak

Enjoying--others have been doing the preparing.

The next poster is keeping to the downstairs/basement today.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Nice day outside still so it was spent outside.

TPBM still tries to get a summer tan in spite of all of the warnings about exposure to the sun.


----------



## Kazak

False. I get a farmer's tan every year, but it's not by design.

The next poster turns off pilot lights (fireplaces, furnace) for the seasons they're not needed.


----------



## johnp

Easy for us ... it's just a matter of turning the thermostat (controlling our baseboard heaters) down (= off).

TPBM has a "cold dinner" on the menu, or in the making for today.


----------



## SINC

True, potato salad, cole slaw, fresh garden tomatoes and cold slices of leftover BBQ rotisserie chicken. Oh, and a cold white with it.

TPB will have 'take out' once over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe. I have been invited over for Chinese food from a local take-out on Sunday. We shall see.

TPBM loves Chinese food.


----------



## SINC

True. Much too true. Love to make my own version too.

TPB has a preferred brand of gin for G & Ts.


----------



## Kazak

As a teetotaler, false.

The next poster hasn't worn socks recently.


----------



## johnp

False .. always wear socks .. unless on a beach.

TPBM has not been to a beach this summer, as yet.


----------



## Kazak

False, I have walked along a number of beaches this summer, though I haven't sat down or spent any time on one yet.

The next poster is missing a crucial ingredient for tonight's dinner.


----------



## johnp

Ouch!! True .. forgot to pick up some sour cream when out this morning (for our perogies and stuffed peppers).

TPBM enjoys a meal of stuffed cabbage and/or peppers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true ......... especially if it is made in a traditional European style.

TPBM likes different sorts of traditional ethnic food.


----------



## johnp

Mostly true ... do like to try such .. but will admit to not being well-versed.

TPBM has a pressure cooker, and enjoys using it to cook/prepare "tough" meats, poultry, meat & veggie stocks, and the like.


----------



## Kazak

True/false. We have one, but seldom use it.

The next poster has never known unrequited love.


----------



## johnp

Don't I wish.

TPBM is starting to have thoughts directed to September ... and back to school time.


----------



## SINC

True, but only because daughter is a teacher and grandson begins grade one. 

TPB is planning on some time with his significant other in September to enjoy the beauty of fall.


----------



## johnp

True ... once the Labour Day weekend is over, it begins!! And we've already booked a few days in a small, mountain-lake village resort to "kick it off" -- and can already sense the fresh air, and lack of noise!!

TPBM is planning to travel to a family 'affair' for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Kazak

False. If we do anything, it will be here.

The next poster has a stiff neck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes .............. how did you know???

TPBM uses the services of a physiotherapist.


----------



## Kazak

True, just started.

The next poster will be baking (in the kitchen) today.


----------



## SINC

At 29° today? False, not a chance.

TPB will however likely grab some fast food for lunch today.


----------



## eMacMan

False. Fresh garden carrots and tomatoes.

TPBM hates shopping for a new(er) car.


----------



## Kazak

True, new or used.

The next poster will usually drive his/her vehicle into the ground before getting a new one.


----------



## johnp

Might, if I had one ... but haven't had one in a good many years.

TPBM likes peaches & ice cream, and is happy to see 'local' to them peaches available now.


----------



## eMacMan

True, still remember the sad day my parents peach tree had to come down.:-(

TPBM still changes their own oil in their car.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but I do have it changed 3 to 4 times a year by someone who knows how to do this task.

TPBM has built a bird house.


----------



## FeXL

More like assembled a kit for our youngest.

TPB is somewhat more ambitious & has constructed a doghouse.


----------



## SINC

True, even slept in it a couple of times in my younger and wilder days. 

TPB doesn't own a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Certainly false ............. have six dachshunds in all.

TPBM has, at one time or another, owned and loved more than two dogs at the same time.


----------



## eMacMan

Nope two has been the max, though since we just wait for them to adopt us that may someday change.

TPBM heads for a nearby lake when temps get above 30°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C temps only happen about five times a year here, but going to the Rennie's River trail, which is only a few blocks from where I live, is a cooling experience.

TPBM has been in temps over 45C somewhere in North America.


----------



## johnp

True .... and have been in temperatures down to -60F (-51C) as well (while attending the University of Alaska, Fairbanks.

TPBM has participated in a 'Polar Bear Swim' somewhere in Canada.


----------



## eMacMan

False but did swim in the icy waters at Lee's Ferry near the head of the Grand Canyon. About a minute in that water had a much younger me gasping for breath. Also an incredibly powerful current as I recall. Swam the length of that very long dock with about three strokes.

TPBM enjoys swimming in lakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Can't swim. 

TPBM likes to ride a bike.


----------



## Kazak

True.

The next poster doesn't watch network television anymore.


----------



## johnp

........


----------



## Dr.G.

False. But I don't watch much TV, mostly news.

TPBM has been interviewed on TV or radio or the newspaper.


----------



## SINC

True, too many times to count over the years.

TPB is fortunate to never have been dogged by the media.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I was hounded by reporters from the Calgary Herald, the Globe and Mail and the National Post over a negative comment made about the Hibernia development, which was just getting underway. Unfortunately, the comment was made on the CBC National news by Dr. Mark Glasser here at Memorial. For some reason, the reporters kept calling me for my comments.

TPBM has actually used the phrase "no comment".


----------



## eMacMan

False but can think of a couple of times I should have.

TPBM is looking forward to a nice sunny weekend.


----------



## Kazak

False. We've had lots of those this summer, so not getting one this weekend is no biggie.

The next poster has driven in a country in which people drive on the left side of the road.


----------



## eMacMan

True. Around here they are called drunks and or cell phone users.

TPBM is looking forward to exploring more of Canada in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM has been to PEI by ferry and the new bridge (sadly, I have not  )


----------



## johnp

False ... several times via the ferries, but never got to try the bridge.

TPBM has taken the ferry from Digby, NS to Saint John, NB.


----------



## Kazak

False, nor have I gone the other way.

The next poster had a nutritious lunch today.


----------



## johnp

No lunch ... but a great dim sum breakfast/brunch. More like breakfast, I guess -- we started eating about 9am, and were out of the restaurant before 10am. I think it was quite nutritious .. we had a good mix of veggie, seafood, and meat items .. and only one dish was basted & deep-fried (squid).

TPBM enjoys Chinese dim sum.


----------



## Dr.G.

True.

TPBM tries to cook authentic Chinese food.


----------



## johnp

True ... I try!! and some Japanese dishes too. Especially during the winter months, when I feel more like all the time in the kitchen with the prep work that's involved.

TPBM likes to bake .... buns, breads, pies, pastries, and the like. (something I have just never got into)


----------



## Dr.G.

I like to eat baked goods that someone, who knows what they are doing (which is NOT me), might bake.

TPBM likes to stir fry in a huge wok.


----------



## Kazak

False. I put the food in the wok. When I stand in the wok, it gets all wobbly.

The next poster doesn't appreciate my sense of humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. You have a grand sense of humor.

TPBM likes to tell clean jokes.


----------



## johnp

True ... but not really a good joke teller ... more of a good listener!!

TPBM has attended a Comedy Club somewhere in Canada or the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, in both countries.

TPBM once, way back when, wanted to be a stand-up comic.


----------



## Kazak

False. I would crumble if no one laughed.

The next poster has a number of favourite words, and will share one with us.


----------



## SINC

True. We. Far more meaning than most think.

TPB is fond of an unusual food.


----------



## FeXL

True. Prairie oysters, young (not the crap that some restaurants serve, from subadult to adult animals), lightly breaded & sauteed in a delicately seasoned garlic butter. Or, fresh off the calf, toasted on the branding iron heater & served with salt.

TPB has enjoyed these tasty little morsels as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Along with NL cod tongues and cod cheeks I have to pass on these "treats".

TPBM likes to fish.


----------



## SINC

True, but never seem to have enough time.

TPB rides a bicycle from time to time.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. I have been riding some sort of bike for just over 60 years.

TPBM has baby pictures of him or herself that are over 60 years old.


----------



## johnp

True ... and a silver baby cup with my name on it.

TPBM enjoys cross country skiing as a winter-time exercise.


----------



## FeXL

Yes! Made all the better when my spice & chillens can accompany me, along with the white gas stove & all the fixins for hot chocolate with marshmallows on the trail. Great family fun.

TPB, like me, has wet their feet with cross country skis on downhill: telemarking.


----------



## eMacMan

Somewhat true. Not at all flexible enough to do it well.

TPBM has at sometime in their lives lived off grid for an extended period of time.


----------



## SINC

True, as a kid on the farm we relied on batteries and a wind powered generator to charge them to run a few lights and the family radio in the kitchen.

TPB can't even spend a weekend camping without electricity.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. Love being out in Nature and unattached by technology.

TPBM fondly remembers black and white TV and AM radio stations.


----------



## SINC

True, a 19" b & w model from Sears, but AM radio is all I listen to, even now. Always tuned to CFCW - AM 790, Camrose and Edmonton.

TPB loves peanut butter.


----------



## eMacMan

True. But more past tense than now.

TPBM can navigate quite competently without GPS and believes refrigerators do not need to connect to the internet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true.

TPBM does most of the grocery shopping in his/her home.


----------



## eMacMan

True for this reason I am referred to as The Great White Hunter.

TPBM was caught in a major weekend traffic jam coming home Sunday afternoon or evening.


----------



## FeXL

No, but I heard about it & know someone who was. He went back to his trailer near Mt. Tecumseh & came back Mon AM.

TPB is one of those unlucky sods who deals with traffic jams on a regular basis.


----------



## johnp

False .. being retired, I am able to avoid such on a regular basis.

TPBM leaves weekend travel during the summer months to others.


----------



## eMacMan

Generally true.

TPBM has eaten MacKay's ice cream (Cochrane, AB) and is looking forward to the next time.


----------



## SINC

True. And YES! Great stuff.

TPB is wondering what the fuss is about Mackay's.


----------



## johnp

Nope ... suspect it's good though ... but having sampled ice creams in a good many cities, towns, and villages within several Provinces of this country .... I have my own favourites, and fond memories of such!!

TPBM has tasted fish & chip offerings from coast-to-coast ... BC to NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, from Victoria, BC to St.John's, NL.

TPBM has visited both of the above cities.


----------



## SINC

False, just Victoria sadly.

TPB enjoys a wilderness camping experience anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, in both ON and MB.

TPBM has taken on the black flies of ON and the mosquitoes of MB.


----------



## SINC

True, lived in Ontario for 10 years and know all about those black flies. With Winnipeg as our closest major shopping centre, we learned about the mosquitoes too. 

TPB has lived in one province all their lives.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, but shall next year.

TPBM has seen the Grand Canyon.


----------



## FeXL

Yup. West rim. Awfully, mightily impressive.

TPB, unlike me, has seen Bryce Canyon.


----------



## eMacMan

False but have been to Capital Reef and Zion.

TPBM has rafted the Grand Canyon.


----------



## FeXL

Nope, but I used to canoe portions of the Canadian side of the Milk River regularly.

TPB, like me, has seen the headwaters of the Columbia River in BC and the mouth where it enters the Pacific on the WA/OR border.


----------



## johnp

True .... quite recently for headwater areas, many years ago for the mouth. The latter trip included a tour of the Hoover Dam (which at that time was called the Boulder Dam, if I recall correctly).

TPBM enjoys an appetizer or full-course meal of pig's "trotters" (feet) once in a while.


----------



## SINC

True. Cook 'em up, then make a gelled head cheese style loaf out of the pulled meat. Yum.

TPB has never got up the courage to even try head cheese.


----------



## Dr.G.

True ...............

TPBM likes fondue.


----------



## SINC

Indeed I do, and chocolate too! 

TPB has been to a pitchfork BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to a wedding reception BBQ where the groom was brought to it due to a pitchfork .............. does that count?

TPBM has been married more than once.


----------



## johnp

False

TPBM had their marriage ceremony held in a very non-traditional setting (like on a beach, in a forest, out at sea or on a lake, and/or, etc.).


----------



## Kazak

False. Both were outdoors, but in traditional settings.

The next poster is celebrating an anniversary today.


----------



## johnp

False .... but maybe by the time this post actually posts, I could be!!! 

TPBM is looking forward to enjoying the fall/winter soup & stew season.


----------



## SINC

True, always like to cook that type of stuff.

TPB will miss grilled steak come, *shudder*, winter.


----------



## eMacMan

True although the little Weber is so portable it's easy to set-up should a Chinook roll in.

TPBM recently visited a spot that unexpectedly re-awakened some pleasant childhood memories.


----------



## johnp

True ... we started last year doing dim sum at a restaurant in an area of Vancouver where I lived for most of my teen years. Driving there via streets not seen a good many years (to say the least!!), many memories of those days come to life. But I'm quite often surprised by how many of these memories are quite un-expectedly awakened. The area has sure changed, in many ways, but not enough to not awaken many fond memories of the days spent there. And it's been fun to be making new memories there once again!!

TPBM has returned to an area of the city where they grew up ... to see the changes, and re-awaken memories of days gone by.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but this was years ago. As the title of Thomas Wolfe's book goes, "You can't go home again".

TPBM has read this book.


----------



## Kazak

False, but I have read "The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test."

The next poster has also read a Tom Wolfe book.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. 

TPBM has a favorite Canadian and US author.


----------



## Kazak

True. Alice Munro and Kurt Vonnegut.

The next poster never understood all the fuss about Vonnegut.


----------



## Dr.G.

False. I have read almost all of his novels.

TPBM actually met Kurt Vonnegut (I have and found him to be a fine person).


----------



## SINC

False.

TPB prefers boiled potatoes over mashed.


----------



## Dr.G.

False.

TPBM likes pot roast, especially in the Fall or Winter.


----------



## eMacMan

True

TPBM loves new white potatoes.


----------



## SINC

True.

TPB loves home grown tomatoes.


----------



## johnp

True ... I remember the days when we had gardens where we lived.

TPBM has been enjoying this year's local fresh corn.


----------



## FeXL

Yep, Taber's finest.

TPB, like me, has questioned purveyors of Taber corn in Calgary & areas north if that is what they are really selling.


----------



## SINC

True, especially in our area.

TPB wonders why there are so few pickling cukes available this year.


----------



## johnp

Nope .. but have noticed that good local field tomatoes seem to be later this year, and I have not seen any offerings of green tomatoes (a favourite of mine!!).

TPBM likes fried green tomatoes (and has enjoyed the movie of the same name as well!!)


----------



## FeXL

Having never sampled either, false.

TPB, like me, plans on doing some canning this fall, whether fruit, vegetable or other.


----------



## SINC

True. Going to try some green tomato pickles for the first time.

TPB has never tasted green tomato pickles.


----------



## FeXL

True. Save a jar, next time I'm up we'll indulge.

TPB, like me, has discovered the wonder of pickled carrots with the addition of a couple cloves of garlic and a teaspoon of chili pepper flakes. Mmmm...


----------



## johnp

False .. now if that was pickled beets ..

TPBM has canned or bottled salmon, trout, or char.


----------



## Kazak

False, false, and false.

The next poster has bottled a ship.


----------



## johnp

Nope ... had some rabbit that was bottled (when I lived in NL).

TPBM has worked at sea at some time.


----------



## FeXL

False. Pretty much a land-lubber.

TPB has worked overseas.


----------



## Kazak

False, though I have worked (briefly) at sea.

The next poster has never taken a cruise.


----------



## FeXL

True, although I could be talked onto one heading to Alaska.

TPB, like me, enjoys cruising the highways on two wheels.


----------



## johnp

False.

TPBM has flown in a two-seater helicopter (up next to pilot, with a bird's-eye view of the 'what' and 'where' of the flight).


----------



## eMacMan

False. As a kid I did get to spend a couple of minutes in the cockpit of a commercial airliner, way back before the world was afraid of its own shadow.

TPBM has recently done an extended wilderness trip either hiking, biking or by canoe or kayak.


----------



## johnp

False (but it was great summer 'out west' for those into such adventures!!)

TPBM is planning a "family get-together" for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Kazak

False, we're having trouble enough finding a date the immediate family can get together.

The next poster is wondering why the clouds don't run out of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

False, since I understand the hydrologic cycle.

TPBM liked science in high school or university.


----------



## Kazak

Depended on the teacher, as usual.

The next poster hasn't been sick in a year.


----------



## johnp

True (I think ... I had one cold, just can't recall what month)

TPBM always gets a flu shot when they're offered in the fall.


----------



## SINC

True, every year since my heart attack, 13 years now.

TPB is going to a Halloween bash of some kind this year.


----------



## Kazak

False, I hope.

The next poster likes October.


----------



## Dr.G.

True .............. I was born in October.

TPBM was also born in October.


----------



## johnp

False .. but my brother was.

TPBM knows what it's like to have their birthday close to Christmas, and the other celebrations at that time.


----------



## SINC

False, my birthday is as far from Christmas as one can get. June 25.

TPB has a favourite holiday and celebrates it every year.


----------



## Kazak

Victoria Day is nicely placed in the school year. I celebrate it by not teaching that day.

The next poster has come to realize that just by being on this planet for enough decades, he/she has become an expert on some things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really ........... the one thing I feel I am good at is teaching, but I have been teaching since 1970, so I have learned through experience with making mistakes, getting knocked down by the system .......... and then getting back up and trying even harder to be a more effective teacher.

TPBM is not a teacher, but wanted to teach at one point in his/her lifetime.


----------



## SINC

True, I am not a teacher in 'that' sense, but I have taught many hundreds of people many skills over my 42 year career and indeed since retiring 13 years back.

TPB also learned via the 'school of hard knocks' at times in their lives.


----------



## Kazak

I think everyone who is honest with himself will acknowledge this, including me.

The next poster wishes he/she had more control over the things he/she remembers or forgets.


----------



## KC4

False. She who controls her mind, minds control. 


TPBM needs a sprocket launcher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure what that is, but I guess I could say that I don't need one .................. at least I hope so.

TPBM has bought something that they really wanted but certainly did not need.


----------



## SINC

Yep, that's true and on many occasions.

TPB has a favourite pair of slippers they can't bring themselves to throw out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true .............. but I have to hide them from the doxies or it shall be the end of them.

TPBM has a piece of clothing older than 40 years old.


----------



## Kazak

False. My Grade 11 Jazz Band shirt is a mere 34 years old.

The next poster can still wear the oldest piece of clothing he/she owns.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............. I can't fit into the jeans I wore to Woodstock back in 1969. 

TPBM went to Woodstock.


----------



## Kazak

False, I was six and living on the Wet Coast.

The next poster would have passed on Woodstock, even if he/she lived in upstate New York and had no plans for the weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

True, mainly because I have always hated crowds. Still would be neat to be able to say I was there.

TPBM lives in a rural area and avoids traveling to/through large cities if at all possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't say that St.John's is a rural area, and it is growing way too fast for my liking.

TPBM was born in a city of over one million people (when I was born, NYC had just over 8 million people).


----------



## Kazak

True, Montreal.

The next poster was not born in a hospital.


----------



## Dr.G.

False ............ I was born in Gotham Hospital (according to my birth certificate)

TPBM still has their original birth certificate.


----------



## Kazak

Not sure; I'd have to check. What I do have is a doctor's letter that states my birthday is two weeks earlier than it actually is, so I wouldn't have to wait another entire year before starting kindergarten.

The next poster has also owned ID that misrepresented his/her age.


----------



## KC4

True, I look about 82 in my driver's license photo, or really hungover. Or both.
I've come to the conclusion that if people really do look like their driver's license photos, they probably shouldn't be driving. 

TPBM is celebrating a Birthday today.


----------



## Kazak

I smell a set-up. Oh, and it's true. Yes, thank you, thank you. You're too kind. No, I'm not expecting any gifts, because nobody here ships from Toronto.

The next poster misses the former mayor of this place.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. John was a good person.

TPBM knows the meaning of "mensch".


----------



## Kazak

True, and I hope I am perceived as such.

The next poster did something out of the ordinary yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan

True. I had the privilege of watching a very large and very black sow grizzly and her two cubs, chowing down before the long winters nap. She was not in the least concerned about the dozen or so cars that had pulled over to watch as she worked her way along the side of a hill.

TPBM has a lens and camera just to capture such moments.


----------

